#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-07
<distort3d> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<distort3d> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<distort3d> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<distort3d> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<distort3d> :o
<Guegs> I am getting some serious rendering issues with my ATI 5770 and Ubuntu.
<Guegs> http://whatimg.com/images/87629794226427221228.png
<Guegs> Does anybody have any ideas? I have the flgrx drivers installed.
<distort3d> i want faster internet :(
<distort3d> 26sec for 302 mb is still to slow :(
<JackyAlcine> distort3d: !paste
<JackyAlcine> !paste | distort3d
<ubot2> distort3d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<distort3d> little late reaction, yes i know i have pastebinit
<geirha> distort3d: Well that message means the host key has changed. Typically because the host has been reinstalled or the admin has specifically made a new one for whatever reason.
<geirha> If you know that is what's happened, just remove the line in the file it mentions.
<geirha> ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Guegs> Is there such a thing so I don't have to look at the God awful gnome boot manager screen which lets me choose between Ubuntu and Windows 7?
<seidos> Guegs: s3 suspend
<distort3d> delete ubuntu artwork :o
<Guegs> Nevermind, found something  I think.
<Guegs> http://lifehacker.com/5698095/burg+manager-easily-installs-a-slick+looking-dual+boot-startup-screen
<holstein> ive seen several problems with burg
<holstein> theres something to be said for the 'if it aint broke' philosophy
<Guegs> I'm still searching about it. But It is just so fricken ugly haha.
<holstein> eh, looks like text to me
<holstein> and its just for a coupld seconds
<holstein> here and there
<gunndawg> hola amigos
<Guegs> Hi gunndawg, how are you?
<gunndawg> Guegs: doin good
<Guegs> Thats good.
<gunndawg> Finally done setting up IRSSI IRC client the way I want it, its pretty spiffy now
<Guegs> xChat! \o/
<Guegs> :P
<gunndawg> Guegs: yeah I used to use Xchat but I really like irssi
<holstein> irssi looks like grub ;)
<distort3d> konversation ^^
<gunndawg> holstein: well its a terminal based irc client. i have installed some addons to make it function and look better
<holstein> im running irssi in screen
<gunndawg> i have never used or installed 'screen'
<holstein> give it a go
<gunndawg> I never log off, so I dont really need it, lol
<seidos> i like xchat, but irssi feels more robust to me
<holstein> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<holstein> i get it running on my server in screen
<holstein> and i connect back in from where ever
<gunndawg> I just dont understand "screen"
<gunndawg> I will stick to using my laptop screen
<gunndawg> :)
<seidos> gunndawg: lies
<gunndawg> seidos: yeah I hve a reason to lie about that
<seidos> gunndawg: people lie for fun
<gunndawg> seidos: ok well im not lying
<seidos> gunndawg: you are a mystery sir
<gunndawg> seidos: a mystery because I havent used "screen" ?
<gunndawg> so anyways
<johnny77> What is the benefit of using irssi over xchat?
<gunndawg> johnny77: well I suppose it uses less system resources
<gunndawg> johnny77: and if your a "power user" then you'll prefer the "terminal feel" so to speak
<seidos> gunndawg: a mystery because you can write a front end to apt, but screen is not comprehended
<gunndawg> seidos:  how is that a mystery? I know the python language syntax but I dont use a program called "screen" big deal
<johnny77> ok, just curious. I've looked at it before, but am scared of terminal apps.
<seidos> johnny77: i find irssi to be more robust.  i suspend notebook, and come back, and irssi just goes live again.  it doesn't even try connecting again...
<seidos> gunndawg: never said it was a big deal
<gunndawg> seidos: well its some huge mystery to you
<seidos> johnny77: terminal apps are going to eat you!
<seidos> gunndawg: never said huge
<gunndawg> seidos: then quit acting like it is
<seidos> mystery isn't a bad thing
 * seidos shrugs
<gunndawg> johnny77: you should give it a try
<gunndawg> johnny77: with a few addons and tweaks you can really get it workin to your likings
<johnny77> seidos: I've only been on Ubuntu for a few months, still fighting with the Windows mentality.
<gunndawg> johnny77: I've only been on ubuntu for like 2 weeks
<gunndawg> johnny77:  :)
<seidos> johnny77: i've been away from windows for ~ 2 years now.  what's the windows mentality?
<seidos> well, i've used it briefly here and there
<gunndawg> seidos: windows mentality is basically the mentality to do things under the ways of microsoft
<gunndawg> seidos: aka he probably still goes to the bottom left of his screen to look for a start menu ;)
<johnny77> gunndawg: not that bad... just the idea of having access to the terminal, can play around with anything.
<johnny77> In Window you let it do it's thing and not mess with anything.
<gunndawg> johnny77: thats the beauty of it, you arent locked out of the system like in winblows :)
<johnny77> gunndawg: I think you had a typo there. :)
<gunndawg> johnny77: ;)
<gunndawg> johnny77: you're right I meant to say "that's" ;)
<gunndawg> jk
<johnny77> I've played around with the different *Ubuntu. I really like being able to tweak stuff... more than one option for things.
<gunndawg> johnny77: let me show you a screenshot of my setup to show you what I have done so far
<gunndawg> johnny77: http://min.us/mve3uR
<gunndawg> screenshotting is easier also, I was able to screenshot, save, upload and share in less than a min ;)
<johnny77> gunndawg: is that gnome with docky?
<gunndawg> johnny77: yes
<johnny77> I'm also on a netbook so screen space is super important.
<gunndawg> johnny77: I put docky into panel mode, instead of normal dock mode
<Guegs> I am getting this error from the update manager.
<Guegs> 'E:Type '“deb' is not known on line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<gunndawg> johnny77: I am on a 15" laptop so screenspace is pretty important to me as well
<johnny77> gunndawg: I've thought about trying docky, but it won't work with my window manager.
<gunndawg> Guegs: did you try to google the error, or look at line 59 on sources.list to see if anything looks out of the norm ?
<gunndawg> johnny77: you dont use gnome with ubuntu ?
<Guegs> figured it out gunndawg. there are "" around the source for some reason.
<Guegs> :S
<johnny77> gunndawg: no, I use fluxbox with ubuntu.
<gunndawg> johnny77: ah ok, I thought about fluxbox but decided against it
<distort3d> http://imagebin.org/136497
<johnny77> I've found it to work better with my smaller system.
<gunndawg> johnny77: yeah probabl
<johnny77> distort3d: that's pretty sweet.
<johnny77> gunndawg: I gnome installed, but don't usually boot into it.
<distort3d> thnx :-)
<Guegs> how would i go about editing sources.list?
<Guegs> i open it with a text editor and i can't
<distort3d> nano
<distort3d> vi
<distort3d> gedit
<distort3d> kate
<distort3d> nvm
<distort3d> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<seidos> johnny77: i like fluxbox, but i'm using gnome right now
<distort3d> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guegs> thanks
<johnny77> seidos: the only thing that slightly bothers me about fluxbox is that I can't use things like docky. But it's simplicity and quickness far overweights that for me.
<gunndawg> johnny77: but docky also makes things simple and quick ;)
<seidos> johnny77: i would probably use fluxbox all the time if i could get the colors right
<johnny77> gunndawg: I meant the speed of the software. It boots fast, runs programs fast. Not how quick I can get a do something.
<gunndawg> Fluxbox is nice but the fact that I cant use some of my add ons makes me stay away from it, but its nice
<johnny77> gunndawg: and that is ultimately why I love Ubuntu. There are just so many choices everyone can do exactly what they want.
<distorted> kinda funny irssi :o
<gunndawg> johnny77: thats very true
<distorted> for a netbook irssi is kinda ok.
<gunndawg> yeah
<seidos> i had some bugs with xchat.  sometimes it wouldn't autojoin channels after connecting
<zkriesse> seidos: That was the one version
<gunndawg> seidos: what do you use? irssi ?
<seidos> zkriesse: i tried multiple versions
<seidos> gunndawg: i just started using irssi again
<seidos> like a few days ago
<Guegs> really seidos? xchat has always worked great for me.
<gunndawg> seidos: did you see how I have mine set up? I have a lil space at the top for when people message/higlight me
<seidos> Guegs: i have no idea why.  unlucky maybe.  i downloaded the source...but...yeah...that's enough about that.
<gunndawg> seidos: so I can be in any channel and see when someone messages me from another chan
<seidos> gunndawg: yeah, i had mine set up that way when i first tried irssi.  i don't really like it.
<gunndawg> seidos: oh ok
<seidos> gunndawg: i don't have enough people messaging me for me to need that
<seidos> i just alt-x to whatever pm it is
<seidos> gunndawg: but if i need it, it's nice to know it's there ;)
<Guegs> If Green Bay blows this imma be so pissed.
<gunndawg> seidos: indeed
<seidos> Guegs: i'm looking for the cheese packers to win too
<Guegs> I mean honestly I don't give a crap about the NFL. CFL all the way baby!
<gunndawg> yeah I dont care for pro football
<Guegs> But I would rather them then the Steelers.
<gunndawg> I am more of a college football fan
<distorted> pkill X
<distorted> irssi is bad
<gunndawg> distorted: explain
<distort3d> it was in the middle of my small screen in the only terminal i had open
<distort3d> its like 1024x600
<distort3d> anyway if i remove networkmanager and nm-applet will that stop my network from starting up?
<gunndawg> distort3d: why do you say IRSSI is bad ?
<distort3d> its to big for my small screen.
<crabbytag> distort3d: irssi?!
<crabbytag> gunndawg: irssi is a fantastic client that works very well
<crabbytag> gunndawg: I use it, and I endorse it wholly
<gunndawg> crabbytag: yeah I know, I use it, :)
<crabbytag> great :)
<gunndawg> crabbytag: I have installed a few plugins for it as well
<crabbytag> gunndawg: :)
<distort3d> i need something smaller :P
<crabbytag> distort3d: you know it's a command line client, right>?
<gunndawg> distort3d: you cant get much smaller than a customizeable terminal
<seidos> distort3d: ha
<seidos> this is weird.  pkill -stop chromium stops the chromium-browser process, but pkill -stop chromium-browser does not o_o
<seidos> i think my stupidity maybe infecting my notebook.  i better get away from it asap
<seidos> hypothesis:  it's because chromium has multiple processes per tab
<gunndawg> seidos: what are the specs of ur notebook ?
<seidos> gunndawg: less than yours.  still care?
<gunndawg> seidos: yeah I am curious
<Cheri703> so my internal webcam has decided not to be found, I'm not sure why or what to do about it. any thoughts? I've reinstalled gstreamer, and cheese still doesn't find it, the light doesn't show up next to it, and it doesn't show up in gnome-device-manager
<distorted> BitchX looks the same as irssi :|
<holstein> distorted: weechat too
<holstein> they will look like the terminal you run them in
<distorted> awn terminal
<holstein> you can change the font size in gnome-terminal
<holstein> contol +
<holstein> control + **
<holstein> or control -
<distorted> i destroyed gnome :o
<holstein> whatever terminal
<distorted> there is not much left
<holstein> you can hit control alt F2
<holstein> and run it there
<holstein> you'll need to hit control alt F7 to get back
<distort3d> good to know
<holstein> Cheri703: i wouldnt worry with installing software
<holstein> you likely have a driver support issue
<holstein> you could try a differnen kernel
<Cheri703> well, cheese runs off gstreamer, so figured I might as well
<holstein> older/newer
<Cheri703> JUST updated again, still no love, might try rolling back a few
<distort3d> hmm ctrl alt + f7 rsult in crash
<holstein> OR, look around for a backport module or something
<holstein> Cheri703: do you see it listed
<holstein> when you run the command
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> or lsusb
<holstein> ?
<holstein> distorted: im not sure what all is going on with your machine
<holstein> if you say gnome is broken
<holstein> or you broke it
<holstein> maybe something has affected X as well?
<Cheri703> holstein: nope
<holstein> Cheri703: what is it?
<holstein> the dvice
<Cheri703> I tried pressing the key combo that would enable it, and ran lspci again, and no luck
<Cheri703> not sure exactly, no video device listed though
<holstein> Cheri703: yeah, thats a good place to start though
<Cheri703> it's an internal camera, netbook
<holstein> bios
<holstein> Cheri703: right, what is it?
<holstein> the netbook?
<Cheri703> zareason teo
<holstein> Cheri703: yeah, id double check the bios
<gunndawg> Cheri703: tell him what kind of camera it is
<holstein> maybe try a couple different verions of buntu live CD's
<Cheri703> gunndawg: I DON'T KNOW what kind of camera it is
<holstein> if you have them setting around
<Cheri703> holstein: I checked the bios, no mention of camera, it's fairly sparse
<holstein> Cheri703: looking online, it seems like folks report everything 'out of the box'
<holstein> :/
<Cheri703> it did
<Cheri703> and now it doesn't
<Cheri703> going to reboot to an older kernel, brb
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> thats plausible
<holstein> if it used to work
<SpaceDuck_> How can I move my close, minimize, maximize to the right and add the "shade" button to the left?
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: check out http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<holstein> thats where you can do that
<distorted> this looks so much better :-)
<distorted> better then terminal
<distorted> or its that same cli is terminal but bigger :-)
<distorted> is a command line browser also handy like lynx?
<holstein> if you dont have X
<holstein> id say it would be quite handy
<distorted> for the things i do with my netbook, do i basicly dont need a X system.
<holstein> depends
<distorted> i use it as a portable repo mirror :P
<kristian-T40> distorted, elinks is nice to... and links
 * seidos puts on some depends :D
<holstein> i was thinking about trying that
<seidos> Captain Underpants
<gunndawg> seidos: you didnt tell me ur netbook stats!
<holstein> theres a wicd-cli
<holstein> or curses
<gunndawg> seidos: mainly wanna know about your processor
<kristian-T40> just starting up sylpheed for the first time... it won't change anything I have on the gmail server, I hope?
<holstein> assume nothing, check the settings :)
<seidos> gunndawg: sorry dude.  it was time for ^C
<seidos> gunndawg: 1.47ghz duo core
<gunndawg> seidos: ah ok, so you probably max ur CPU out then huh?
<distorted> im on a atom 1.6ghz
<seidos> gunndawg: not really.  i max out ram faster than cpu, and that's pretty rare
<kristian-T40> holstein, true true, but kind of hart atm
<gunndawg> seidos: oh wow, yeah I max my cpu pretty easily, just a few chromium tabs open with some flash media playing and it maxes pretty easily
<kristian-T40> I just need someone to tell me it will all be OK ;)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> well, i can tell you that
<holstein> no matter what, thats true :)
<seidos> gunndawg: i never notice.  do you have a duocore?
<seidos> gunndawg: it probably *could* be more efficient, but it doesn't effect usability so i don't care about it
<seidos> gunndawg: ah, well, i don't really do the flash that much.  i have on tab of youtube open right now.  i stopped using pandora.  i am listening to music in totem
<seidos> on=one
<gunndawg> seidos: ah ok, yeah if I have enough tabs open and watch live streaming video like tv casts or what not, it usually pushes my CPU to 90% range, and higher
<SpaceDuck_> holstein, thanks for the link that was just what I was looking for.
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: :)
<SpaceDuck_> Do you know what I need to put to enable window shades?
<seidos> gunndawg: both cores?
<seidos> gunndawg: how many tabs is "enough tabs".
<gunndawg> seidos: I dont think I have a dual core
<gunndawg> seidos: I could be wrong, but I think its single core
<gunndawg> my system monitor has meters for CPU 0 and CPU 1
<gunndawg> but both meters are the same always
<gunndawg> if CPU 0 is 60% then CPU 1 is also 60% they are always the same, which makes me think its a single core
<seidos> gunndawg: mine are the same too +- 3% it seems
<gunndawg> seidos: see mine are ALWAYS the same, never are they different,
<gunndawg> so I wonder whats up with that
<seidos> gunndawg: me too
<seidos> i need to exercise
<gunndawg> yeah you do
<tool88> any one here runing a nvidia7000m?
<madsailor> hey gunndawg, how are ya?  you can check your processor info by running: cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal
<holstein> SpaceDuck_: is that where you double click the bar
<holstein> and it rolls up?
<tool88> any one have trouble with twin view on a lap top
<holstein> tool88: im running linux, of course ;O
<holstein> tool88: which driver are you using?
<holstein> the open one?
<holstein> or the proprietary one?
<tool88> im using the default one
<holstein> theres your problem
<tool88> but everytime i try and install the recommended one after reboot i have no gui
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tool88> now my laptop screen has been busted for about 2 years now so ive been using a crt as my mainscreen
<holstein> well, im not sure how 'recommended' it is
<holstein> lets call it the 'other' one
<holstein> tool88: when i did that, i forced the issue in the bios
<tool88> the ones trough aditional driver app
<tool88> i have a crappy acer nothing in the bios
<holstein> hmmm
<tool88> unless they have a hidden bios
<holstein> id say, you'll need the proprietary one
<holstein> for external monitor support
<holstein> tool88: what kernel?
<holstein> you dont run a -realtime kernel do you?
<tool88> dont need the hardware eceleration just want my tv out
<holstein> OH
<holstein> tool88: tv out is different
<tool88> not sure what you mean by that
<holstein> i thought we were talking about VGA out
<holstein> tv out may not ever work
<tool88> yeah vga is what im using as my laptop screen is broken
<holstein> tool88: there are some issues with the proprietary nvidia drivers and -realtime kernels
<tool88> oh
<holstein> IF thats the case
<tool88> does ati work with tv out?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> in my experience
<holstein> that can be the kind of thing that a kernel update can breack
<holstein> break*
<holstein> or fix for that matter
<tool88> might pick up a desktop what will play nice with ubuntu that i will have tv out
<holstein> or a TV with VGA in
<holstein> that probably more like it
<tool88> never thought of that
<holstein> ive heard there are some cards with hdmi that is working well
<holstein> not sure how you'd find that though
<holstein> which is supported
<tool88> what about vga to svideo or rca
<holstein> tool88: in my experience
<holstein> all of that is just not worth the hassle
<tool88> oh ok
<holstein> svideo is kinda meh
<holstein> going VGA to svideo is actually kinda pricey
<holstein> and still kinda meh
<johnny77> Who was it that said they used irssi?
<holstein> johnny77: o/
<tool88> oh
<holstein> vga in on the TV is ideal
<holstein> hdmi *should* be nice
<holstein> ive only seen a few
<holstein> hdmi would actually be ideal i suppose
<holstein> handles the audio too
<tool88> yeah now to get a hd tv with hdmi
<holstein> in theory
<johnny77> holstein: I decided to download it to give it a try, why not, right? Can you help me set it up?
<holstein> johnny77: sure
<holstein> just fire it up
<holstein> irssi
<holstein> in a termianl
<holstein> terminal*
<johnny77> I got that part, but how to I connect?
<holstein>   /connect
<holstein> to whateer
<holstein> whatever*
<tool88> does sling box play nice?
<holstein>   /connect chat.freenode.net
<holstein> ^^ i think thats right
<holstein> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<holstein> johnny77: you can make an auto-join file
<holstein> a script
<holstein> that just does everything for you
<holstein> when you launch
<holstein> and i havent done it manually in a while :)
<holstein> tool88: mine did OK
<holstein> the player
<holstein> in wine
<holstein> kinda
<holstein> i wont buy another one
<holstein> i bought it pre-linux
<tool88> oh
<johnny77> ok, let me look in the documentation for a minute to see if I can fingure out the script. If I can't, will you be able to help?
<holstein> johnny77: i can probably find the guide i used
<holstein> or let you see my config
<holstein> most of it
<holstein> johnny77: try just /connect though
<holstein>  /connect
<holstein> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<holstein>   /connect chat.us.freenode.net
<holstein> for example
<holstein> then /j #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> alt + 1
<holstein> that will be the first 'window'
<holstein> alt + 2 the second
<holstein> so on
<johnny77> holstein: can I make the user list verticle?
<holstein> jdmcclung: :)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> johnny77: pretty much
<holstein> you can do whatever you want
<holstein> do i remember how ?
<holstein> no :/
<holstein> i had the user list off
<jdmcclung> ok, i'll look around.
<holstein> i just run the command /names
<holstein> jdmcclung: /help
<holstein> is a good start
<holstein> let me see if i can find that link..
<jdmcclung> holstein: thanks, I'll poke around to see what I can figure out.
<holstein> http://blog.dhampir.no/content/irssi-auto-connect-and-auto-identify
<holstein> and http://carina.org.uk/screenirssi.shtml
<holstein> jdmcclung: enjoy :)
<jdmcclung> holstein: thanks again.
<gunndawg> so what browser does everyone use? I am on Chromium
<johnny77> chrome.
<holstein> +1
<gunndawg> regular chrome or chromium ?
<johnny77> regular chrome. I know there is not much difference, but I picked it up in Windows then just started using it in Ubuntu when I switched.
<johnny77> Not sure if I knew there was a chromium when I was in windows.
<gunndawg> johnny77: oh ok, why did they make chromium then ? I am confused, i thought you couldnt use chrome in ubuntu and thats why they made chromium
<johnny77> gunndawg: afaik chromium is the open source project behind the branded Google Chrome.
<gunndawg> johnny77: ah right, ok
<gunndawg> johnny77: I find it pretty awesome, havent had any issues with it
<johnny77> gunndawg: No issues here either. I love the universal bar. Search, web same place... it jsut makes it easier.
<gunndawg> johnny77: I meant no issues with chromium, you are using chrome
<johnny77> yeah, I was just saying that I haven't had any with chrome.
<gunndawg> oh ok
<gunndawg> im wondering if I should be using chrome or chromium, lol
<holstein> chromium is arguably easier to install
<johnny77> holstein: because it is in the repositories, right?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> chrome is easy to though
<johnny77> gunndawg: If you are using one, I would not see any reason to switch.
<johnny77> holstein: how is it easier?
<gunndawg> johnny77: yeah
<gunndawg> I just wonder if chrome would use less CPU when I am using it
<holstein> just because its already in th repos
<seidos> gunndawg: i've used both, and i doubt it
<gunndawg> seidos: alright
<johnny77> holstein: sorry, I mis read something.
<seidos> gunndawg: flash is inefficient.  videos in totem don't take 100% cpu.
<seidos> not sure why it is
<gunndawg> alright
<gunndawg> as long as my CPU doesnt overheat then it isnt a problem that it runs 100%
<gunndawg> thats what its for
<seidos> gunndawg: do you use bit torrent?
<gunndawg> seidos: no
<seidos> gunndawg: what are you watching on...it was youtube wasn't it?
<gunndawg> mostly youtube yeah
<gunndawg> like right now im watching an embeded youtube video on pc-addicts.com
<gunndawg> and im running about 85% - 90% cpu according to my system monitor
<seidos> gunndawg: link me the video, so we can compare
<gunndawg> http://pc-addicts.com/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=614
<gunndawg> seidos: I've also got like 3 other tabs open, besides this one
<seidos> gunndawg: what if you watch the youtube video on youtube's domain?
<seidos> gunndawg: i'm at 36%
<gunndawg> seidos: how many other tabs do you have open ?
<seidos> gunndawg: 9 tabs
<seidos> gunndawg: what's cpu utilization with out the youtube video open?
<seidos> *without
<seidos> gunndawg = flowerpup
<gunndawg> with no browser open and just irssi its like 5% or so
<gunndawg> some times 2% if nothing happends
<seidos> gunndawg: so it's just this one tab
<gunndawg> seidos: no, its any time I use flash embeded media
<gunndawg> not JUST that one video
<seidos> gunndawg: i don't think what we are saying is xor
<Rubel> I have two Ubuntu server machines, running NFS, server on 8.04, client on 10.04. I followed the NFS4 Quckstart on the community docs, but after I mount a share from the server, I can't see any files on the client. The mount point directory is empty, even though it shows up when I 'df'. Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<Rubel> (Here's the quickstart I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFSv4%20quick%20start )
<gunndawg> seidos: what do you mean "xor" ?
<seidos> gunndawg: mutually exclusive
<gunndawg> seidos: I just went from 3% CPU and then opened up chromium and opened up a live broadcast on justin.tv and it went to 90%+
<seidos> gunndawg: wait
<seidos> Rubel: no ideas yet
<Rubel> Thanks seidos...it's a puzzler.
<seidos> gunndawg: what version of flash?
<gunndawg> seidos: looks like flash player 10
<seidos> gunndawg: 10.1 r102?
<gunndawg> seidos: 10.1.102.65
<seidos> gunndawg: how are you checking?
<gunndawg> seidos: thru the flash site
<gunndawg> why is that part important ?
<seidos> gunndawg: my method doesn't say ".65"
<gunndawg> seidos: interesting
<seidos> 10.1.102.65 appears to be the newest flash
<seidos> on get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<seidos> i'm trying to verify what i actually have installed
<gunndawg> seidos: yeah, thats what I have
<seidos> gunndawg: what does it say if you do about:plugins in chrome?
<seidos> gunndawg: try firefox, try chromium.  same thing?
<gunndawg> seidos: I am on chromium
<gunndawg> and yeah firefox acted up as well if I remember correctly
<gunndawg> lemme give it another try
<seidos> gunndawg: ah, thought you were on chrome
<gunndawg> seidos: yeah firefox cranks up the CPU usage as well
<gunndawg> seidos: not quite as bad though
<johnny77> good night y'all
<gunndawg> night johnny77
<seidos> dream well johnny77
<seidos> gunndawg: and .65 in about:plugins?
<kidsodateless> anyone use firefox 4.0 beta 12?
<seidos> gunndawg: i have no idea why.  you have an interesting problem.
<holstein> kidsodateless: not regularly
<seidos> sounds like the cpu spike i get in glchess
<seidos> gunndawg: if you figure it out, do tell.
<gunndawg> seidos: well like I said as long as it doesnt overheat, then its not a problem, you can run it 100% just fine
<gunndawg> seidos: thats what its there for, just as longa s it dont overheat
<kidsodateless> holstein, have you experience sluggish streaming on youtube?
<holstein> no more than anything else
<holstein> similar to chromium
<seidos> gunndawg: it is inefficient.  i don't like when my cpu uses more electricity than it needs to, plus, it does cause wear on the cpu that is unnecessary.
<seidos> gunndawg: well, you know that other users are able to watch videos and it not use 100% cpu.  what do you think is the cause?
<seidos> gunndawg: do you play chess?  maybe see if you get the same problem i do in glchess
<gunndawg> seidos: wich I knew, I'd fix it
<seidos> *wish
<gunndawg> right
<seidos> may all beings be free from suffering
<seidos> there's a wish
<gunndawg> my wish is that I knew how to fix the CPU usage on here
<seidos> gunndawg: hmmm, this is very strange indeed.
<holstein> gunndawg: close some things ;)
<seidos> how could it possibly be software?  the source we have is the same.  must be a hardware issue.
<seidos> gunndawg: video card?
<gunndawg> holstein: hardly anything is open! and its web browsers that cause the CPU to use like 80 - 90% some times 100% of my cpu
<gunndawg> without chromium or firefox open its like 3%
<holstein> sounds about right ;)
<gunndawg> holstein: you use that much cpu when you use firefox ?
<matt223> where are video and audio streams?
<seidos> it's like 13 or 14% for me when chromium isn't open
<seidos> hovers at around 40% with chromium open
<gunndawg> seidos: glchess doesnt spike my cpu
<holstein> nah
<holstein> well, depends i guess
<seidos> gunndawg: it's an intermittent problem for me.  after i lose against the computer on easy.
<gunndawg> holstein: then why did you say "sounds about right"
<holstein> but usually chromium is pretty lite
<seidos> the game is over, and i have python @ 100%.  it's like wat?
<holstein> gunndawg: cause you're running linux
<seidos> *what
<holstein> ;)
<gunndawg> holstein: so are you
<holstein> flash is just a dog
<holstein> for us
<seidos> it isn't that bad for me
<holstein> anyways, GN all o/
<seidos> cyclops ;)
<seidos> let me try pandora.com that's usually terribly slow
<matt223> where are the video and audio streams? i have a composite to usb video converter
<matt223> video's at /dev/video1
<seidos> it's at about 40% after all the initial loading
<seidos> that isn't too bad
<seidos> er, probably equivalent to windows
<seidos> matt223: composite to usb?  what good is that?
<matt223> recording tapes
<matt223> converting tapes
<seidos> video's at video0 here
<matt223> that's my webcam
<seidos> ah, so you digital composite video
<seidos> cool
<seidos> *can digitize
 * seidos does a robot
<seidos322> i feel...cold
<matt223> yeah... but were is the audio stream
<seidos0> no such file or directory
<seidos0> good question, matt223
<seidos0> composite need not video, it could be audio
<seidos0> *be
<seidos0> *where
<matt223> so where might it be
<matt223> ?????????
<seidos0> /sbin/alsa
<seidos0> is my first guess
<seidos0> how many guess do i get matt223?
<matt223> i'll try that
<seidos0> *guesses
<seidos0> i added the linux kernel ppa, but i don't know what packages to install to install the 2.6.26 kernel.  thoughts?
<paultag> seidos0: check package name and suite
<gunndawg> is 2.6.26 the latest ?
<matt223> /sbin/alsa is a text file
<matt223> where's the device
<matt223> *sound
<matt223> ?hello?
<matt223> seidos0?
<seidos0> matt223: went afk
<seidos0> matt223: okay guess number 2 is ls /sbin/*alsa*
<seidos0> gunndawg: i'm going back, latest isn't working
<gunndawg> seidos0: alright
<seidos0> paultag: i did sudo apt-cache search kernel and sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<seidos0> well, i tried all the iso for 8.04, 9.10, and 10.04.  but sd card isn't being detected when i insert it.
<seidos0> maybe i should be putting it into all these devices
<seidos0> it probably has a std "sharing transmitted disease"
<matt223> what should i enter in vlc for audio
<seidos0> sudo apt-get install vlc
<gunndawg> vlc acts weird for me, it opens files but wont play them
<gunndawg> just sits there
<seidos0> can't help you, vlc libs cannot be authenticated matt223
<gunndawg> well it plays some .mp3's
<gunndawg> and others it wont
<seidos0> matt223: do you know why when i try to install vlc to help you, the libs can't be authenticated?
<matt223> i already have it. i mean in the open capture device dialog
<seidos0> matt223: no idea
<matt223> i should just be the audio of the converter
<matt223> like how the video is at /dev/video1
<gunndawg> matt223: how are you gonna be the audio ?
<seidos0> i need some DNS servers, stat!
<matt223> 255.255.255.0
<matt223> wait, that's subnet. 10.0.0.1
<seidos0> i found public dns
<seidos0> i had found it before...but i could't recall the ip's fast enough
<gunndawg> why do you need a dns ?
<gunndawg> when I get bored I take my terminal window and drag it around and admire the wobbly windows :)
<seidos0> nothing serious
<matt223> thumbs for wobbly windows
<matt223> *up
<gunndawg> matt223: :)
<gunndawg> matt223: do you use them as well ?
<gunndawg> This makes no sense, I have nothing open and my CPU is running at 100%
<gunndawg> gonna reboot, this is odd
<bioterror> reboot fixes everything
<seidos0> should've told him about top
<seidos0> so he could find what process it is
<seidos0> dang, bash is quite cryptic
<bioterror> gunndawg, next time: top
<gunndawg> back
<gunndawg> bioterror: yeah I forgot about that
<gunndawg> out of nowhere it just maxed my CPU 100% and didnt move
<bioterror> windows user I see :D
<gunndawg> bioterror:  we were all windows users at one point
<seidos0> forgetting to remember is highly annoying
<gunndawg> that was kinda freaky though, out of no where bam 100% and didnt fluctuate to 99% or anything, just pinned at 100%, nothing open
<gunndawg> no browsers, just irssi
<seidos0> was glchess open?
 * seidos0 believes in the linux
<gunndawg> seidos0: no
<seidos0> ah, we'll never know, now.
<seidos0> oh well.
<gunndawg> now everything is fine, I am even running chromium and sitting at 4% usage
<gunndawg> now im monitoring top to see what spikes
<gunndawg> what is "Xorg"
<bioterror> it's X11
<seidos0> gunndawg: the x "server".  it serves video
<bioterror> !x11
<ubot2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gunndawg> hm, I wonder what caused it to pin my cpu at 100% like that and not move
<gunndawg> that was strange
<seidos0> gunndawg: what video card are you using?
<bioterror> gunndawg, probably chromium or something else
<gunndawg> bioterror: I wasnt running chromium
<gunndawg> thats what confused me
<gunndawg> its pretty common that it hits 100% when I run chromium but it wasnt open, thats what is odd
<gunndawg> its down to about 70% now with chromium open and a live video feed showing
<seidos0> clever. don't answer the question.
<seidos0> haha
<gunndawg> huh?
<seidos0> gunndawg: i don't know if you are joking or serious
<gunndawg> seidos0: about what ?
<seidos0> gunndawg: that you didn't see my question
<gunndawg> seidos0: you think I am making up the 100% cpu thing again just like you thought i was making something else up earlier ?
<gunndawg> andrew_46: hey there
<andrew_46> gunndawg: hello :)
<gunndawg> seidos0: no I guess not, guess that makes me clever
<seidos0> gunndawg: < seidos0> gunndawg: what video card are you using?
<gunndawg> seidos0: the intel onboard intel chip that comes with this laptop, am i still clever ?
<seidos0> gunndawg: yes and no
<seidos0> which intel chip?
<gunndawg> seidos0: I dont know, why ?
<seidos0> i'm using GM965
<gunndawg> andrew_46: whats goin on tonight
<gunndawg> seidos0: im not sure what it is
<seidos0> gunndawg: so we can prove that it's your video driver, then create a bug in launchpad, to get your system tip top
<seidos0> gunndawg: do you want to know?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Almost time for my yoga class :)
<seidos0> andrew_46: dhalsim says "yoga fire!"
<gunndawg> seidos0: sure, but if its the CPU overheating how would that relate to my video ?
<seidos0> gunndawg: because video is supposed to handle the processing, but can't, and so off loads it to cpu
<gunndawg> seidos0: I dont mean overheating, I mean overworking, it never overheated
<gunndawg> seidos0: alright, yeah tell me where to find it
<seidos0> i assumed you meant that
<gunndawg> seidos0: the chip information
<seidos0> gunndawg: sudo lshw
<seidos0> gunndawg: in a terminal
<gunndawg> seidos0: just says PCI (sysfs)
<gunndawg> oh wait
<gunndawg> there it goes
<gunndawg> seidos0: this seems likst mostly hdd info
<seidos0> display0 is where mine is displayed
<gunndawg> seidos0: I dont see anything relating to video
<seidos0> hey!  display0!
<seidos0> hmmm, nope, not listed
<seidos0> gunndawg: it's in there, keep looking
<madsailor> hey gunndawg still tinkering, huh?
<seidos0> i'm going to read the lshw manpage, thanks
<seidos0> whoa, there's an x11 gui for lshw?
<gunndawg> madsailor: im having CPU issues, it keeps hitting 90 - 100%
<andrew_46> gunndawg: What about sudo lspci | grep -i 'Graphics Controller'
<gunndawg> madsailor: trying to figureo ut why
<bioterror> gunndawg, and when you look at the top you see which process takes the CPU
<bioterror> gunndawg, it's not a rocket science
<gunndawg> bioterror: im aware of that
<bioterror> gunndawg, you can install htop if you think normal top is hard to read
<gunndawg> bioterror: i've read top, thanks
<madsailor> gunndawg, for basic processor info (to see what you have) you can run cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gunndawg> seidos0: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated
<gunndawg> madsailor: yeah its a Celeron at 2.20GHz
<seidos0> gunndawg: paste the output of sudo lshw to a paste bin
<gunndawg> im pinned at 100% cpu now
<gunndawg> and its not moving
<gunndawg> just dropped to 60%
<seidos0> gunndawg: can/would you single out a process?
<gunndawg> seidos0: yeah its chromium-browse
<seidos0> gunndawg: and flash is open, right?
<gunndawg> but it does it on both chroimium and firefox
<gunndawg> seidos0: yes sir
<madsailor> gunndawg, you can see what processes are running an how much resources that are using under system > administration >system monitor
<gunndawg> seidos0: im getting the output of lshw, hang on
<seidos0> it must be something with his video card, i just know it.
<seidos0> all the pieces in chromium on his system and on mine are the same
<seidos0> gunndawg: maverick iirc
<seidos0> iirc == if i recall correctly
<gunndawg> seidos0: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/rEdDYxA3
<seidos0> wrt == with respect to
<seidos0> heh, i suppose = works just fine
<seidos0> gunndawg: i'm assuming your cpu isn't stuck at 900mhz
<gunndawg> madsailor: it appears as though chromium-browse and chromium-browser are using the most memory
<gunndawg> seidos0: im not sure
<seidos0> gunndawg: probably not.  it was this line:  product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          900  @ 2.20GHz
<gunndawg> I only have 2 tabs open in chromium yet there is like 3 instances of chromium-browse and 3 instances of chromium-browser
<seidos0> gunndawg: we are using the same driver i915, and we have different hardware...
<gunndawg> seidos0: right
<seidos0> gunndawg: you should create a bug in launchpad against i915 i believe
<seidos0> er, well, i guess it's against xorg
<gunndawg> I've never filed a bug report, what info should I provide them ?
<gunndawg> like right now its keepin below 20% and right now its 8%
<seidos0> gunndawg: do alt-f2 ubuntu-bug xorg
<gunndawg> then randomly bam its way up there
<seidos0> gunndawg: then follow the steps
<seidos0> gunndawg: you can add cpu monitor to your top panel (one for each "cpu") to make sure the cpu frequency is going over 900mhz (though, it probably is, i am just paranoid)
<gunndawg> seidos0: yeah
<gunndawg> I cant imagine why it would be maxing my CPU, im not doing anything intense to the system
<seidos0> gunndawg: do you get what i'm saying about the video driver?
<seidos0> gunndawg: we compared our systems to a t, what were the differences?
<gunndawg> seidos0: I think I had more ram, and bigger HDD ?
<seidos0> gunndawg: but that's not relevant to the problem
<gunndawg> well im just answering your question
<gunndawg> you wanted to know what the differences were
<seidos0> well more ram and bigger hdd won't cause a cpu spike
<gunndawg> seidos0: I know that, once again. I was just answering the question
<gunndawg> seidos0: you asked what the differences were, remember ?
<seidos0> gunndawg: i remember and i forget.
<gunndawg> seidos0: nevermind
<seidos0> gunndawg: you're using maverick, correct?
<gunndawg> seidos0: Ubuntu 10.10, yes
<gunndawg> liek right now I have 4 tabs open in chromium, skype, pidgin, and irssi and im only hitting 11%
<seidos0> gunndawg: and about:plugs in chromium says 10.1.102, correct?
<seidos0> *about:plugins
<seidos0> gunndawg: you should try other video intensive apps.  like watching a movie in totem.
<seidos0> what else might be video intensive...hmmm.
<gunndawg> seidos0: why would I do that when a simple embeded flash live stream uses more cpu than it should ?
<seidos0> maybe glchess is also spiking because of video issues...
<gunndawg> seidos0: possibly
<seidos0> gunndawg: simple?!
<seidos0> gunndawg: but it's for testing purposes.
<seidos0> if totem also uses a lot of cpu, then it's in video intensive apps
<seidos0> it=bug
<gunndawg> seidos0: but i was doing nothing but sitting on the desktop with minimal programs running and no internet browser when it pinned at 100%
<gunndawg> no video going of any sort, anywhere
<seidos0> gunndawg: but you didn't do top T_T
<seidos0> so we can't say what that was
<gunndawg> im wondering if i should scrap Chromium and go with google chrome
<gunndawg> could be as simple as that
<seidos0> well, you have a gui up
<madsailor> agents
<seidos0> madsailor: ?
<gunndawg> madsailor: hopefully they arent federal
<seidos0> gunndawg: could be
<seidos0> gunndawg: oh wait, except i'm using chromium, and i don't have the problem you're having
<gunndawg> seidos0: that doesnt mean it cant fix my issue
<seidos0> gunndawg: true.  but the probability isn't very high.
<seidos0> gunndawg: hey, it's worth a shot.  but if i were you, i'd create the bug wrt xorg
<gunndawg> seidos0: I dont know what information to provide them with
<seidos0> gunndawg: it provides information automatically
<seidos0> thunder
<gunndawg> it wants me to type in a summary and Further Information
<seidos0> gunndawg: i can give you a hand with that if you'd like
<gunndawg> seidos0: what information do I provide them
<gunndawg> seidos0: you said it did it automatically, but it doesnt
<seidos0> gunndawg: generally speaking, it does
<gunndawg> seidos0: that doesnt make sense
<gunndawg> seidos0: how would it know I am having CPU spike issues automatically without me telling them that
<seidos0> gunndawg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563732/ for what i believe you should include.  feel free to change it so that you are comfortable with it
<seidos0> gunndawg: it makes sense to me
<Ascavasaion> I have been sent here from #ubuntu to rant and rave about my dodgy Ubuntu install.  All I wanted was to install Ubuntu and get it runnign and then do an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and run it light.   But no... I cannot boot the IDE unless the CDROM and DVDROM drives are empty because it then just hangs with odd errors.  Then when it does boot it does not load gdm.  Then when I try an apt-get install gdm it cannot resolv
<Ascavasaion> e the local mirror.  I then check and see that there is no network, no sound, and the shutdown button in Gnome does nothing.  So basically everything is screwed up.  I have reinstalled it three times ina row now and each time something different.  Last time Grub would not work, the previous time it was Xorg not opening.  Surely this is ridiculous.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, and they sent you to here
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, have you tried boot flag "acpi=off"?
<bioterror> sounds like it might do the trick
<bioterror> and would you tell us more about your hardware
<bioterror> is it build from the the scratch or did you grab a HP or Acer or something from store
<seidos0> that's interesting, there are no 100% cpu usage bugs in launchpad when i do a search
<seidos0> oh, dang it...
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: It is an AMD Duron 1300Mhz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  It is a machine I put together from old parts... but Windows 2000 runs on it, and Ubuntu used to run on it.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, have you tried alternate installation?
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Alternate as in?
<bioterror> a text based installer
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Let me guess?  Another ISO I have to download?  All I ever get told is to download this ISO, and that ISO, etc.
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: i'm sorry you're having difficulty.  i feel you.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, I asked have you tried
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, I dont know what the #ubuntu guys have done with you
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, it is another ISO download... sigh.
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: No, i have not.
<bioterror> what they told you to download then?
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: do you use the torrent files to download the isos?
<bioterror> I had problems to install xubuntu to my parents-in-law computer and alternate went in without a prob
<seidos0> torrent files are much faster in my experience
<seidos0> makes it less painful to download them
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, but would you like to tell us more about the iso files
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Well, I have tried DSL, PuppyLinux, Fluppy, Turbo Pup, Ubuntu 9.something, Ubuntu 10.04, umm.. FreeBSD, etc... and each one has different issues.
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: what are your thoughts?  it's your system.  at this point you know more about it than us.
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: do you think there's a bug?  if so, where do you believe it to exist?
<Cheri703> what would be a few steps up from bare minimum specs you'd recommend on a video card for a business computer that will primarily be doing basic office stuff, and occasionally video?
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, what kind of probs you had with FreeBSD for example
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: Not hardware... I had Windows 2000 on it last night... worked perfectly.
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: FreeBSD is the problem hehe
<bioterror> it is if you dont undertand port system
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: yeah, drivers may be a problem.  the kernel developers do work quite hard from what i understand.
<Ascavasaion> I am wasting your time guys... nobody is going to be able to help me with this.  I know I sound defeatist and perhaps I am... but I am tired.
<bioterror> I've got lots of time
<bioterror> :D
<seidos0> so do i :D
<bioterror> hey joe!
<gunndawg> ugh, now im having problems with the hilightwin.pl acript for irssi
<seidos0> and i realize you don't want to spend the rest of your life working on this Ascavasaion, but this is the nature of the beast.  if win2k was open source, and the drivers for all your hardware, you wouldn't have a problem i suspect
<Ascavasaion> As Ubuntu releases have progressed I see more and more Ubuntu going the Windows way... reinstall, reinstall.... and yes... reinstall.
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: True.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, that's not true ;D
<Ascavasaion> This computer is old... everythign in it is ancient... if it is not supported then I do not know.
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: nay.  Ubuntu is FOSS.  Windows still isn't.  but perhaps someday :D
<JoeMaverickSett> hey bio :D
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: i feel your pain.  i wish it just worked without any effort at all
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, what kind of grub parameters you've tried?
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: I do not mind a few tweaks here and there... but last night's install Grub  never installed... and this morning it is Xorg not starting, amongst other things.
<bioterror> oh, seems like seidos0 is helping you
<bioterror> I'm of this now
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: if there is a bug that we can report to the developers on your hardware, i'd like to do find it.  it would help improve hardware support.
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I never even bothered witht he grub settings because it never even installed grub or grub-install.  I tried to manually install them and it could not resolve.  I mean seriously... my network is not working... but it managed to download during the install... how does that make sense???
<seidos0> bioterror: i think i need you on this one.
<seidos0> think = believe
<seidos0> gunndawg: i don't use the hilight script.  i used to.  don't really need it
<gunndawg> seidos0: yeah I know, brb
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I am going to reinstall... AGAIN!
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, wait!
<gunndawg> ok fixed that problem
<seidos0> i'm not even sure what iso i would use if i were you Ascavasaion
<seidos0> gunndawg: *fist bump*
<gunndawg> seidos0: lol
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: Ubuntu 10.04 used to work... nowit does not.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/maverick/release/alternate/xubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso could you try this one for the reinstallation
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: it could be the hdd is failing.  do you have a spare?  how does it work from live cd?
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: Hard disk is fine.
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: and from live iso?  any problems?
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: Nope.
<seidos0> bioterror: thoughts?
<bioterror> seidos0, I think he should first try alternate install
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: But on previous times 10.04 installed on this machine from the same disc.
<bioterror> as he's hardware aint the top of the line
<bioterror> his
<gunndawg> Anyone wanna play some poker on PokerTH ?
<bioterror> gunndawg, these kind of things goes to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: hmmm, yeah, you did say it works fine on win2k.  so hdd should be fine then.
<gunndawg> bioterror: what sorts of things ?
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: about poker
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: It even used to run fine on Ubuntu 10.04/
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: this is a *support* channel
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett: is that a poker channel ?
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: no, but less stricter in the sense that you could talk about poker
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: what happened w/ 10.04?
<seidos0> wrt = with respect to
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: Ran perfectly.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, kernels changes and so on. hard to say
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: then use 10.04, it's LTS
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: It was the same disc I installed from.
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: I am uing 10.04
<Ascavasaion> Well trying to at least
<bioterror> you say you have problems and you say you use same disc
<bioterror> I'm not really getting this now
<bioterror> and guys talking about poker aint making this any easier to track :D
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I usedto have Ubuntu 10.04 on... it worked... I then put Windows 2000 on and it worked... now when I try 10.04 again everythign goes haywire.
<gunndawg> bioterror: oh relax
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, can you try the alternate iso?
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: No, I have wasted enough of my monthly Internet cap on Ubuntu.
<bioterror> does people really pay for the bw they use? :o
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Yes, I am from South africa... where we have the highest crime in the world, and the highest cost for telephone calls.
<bioterror> and vuvuzelas! ;)
 * nlsthzn agrees that telecommunication in SA is the sucks
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I hate those things.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, if I remember right, the disc has that "check if disc is okay" boot option
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: As I said, the disc is fine because I have used it before... on this very computer in fact.
<bioterror> I like your attitude
<bioterror> I dont know why you came here to ask for help, if it's not wanted
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: hehe  I was not having attitude there
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: ????
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: It is fine then hey... you need not try to help me any more.
 * nlsthzn wonders what is up with all the attitude on this fluffy Monday??
<gunndawg> he never had an attitude
<Ascavasaion> nlsthzn: I do not have attitude.... why is everyone saying that?
 * seidos0 is wondering why his feet hurt
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: From kicking arse?
<Ascavasaion> ehehhe
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: i wish
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: bioterror is just being his normal self
<nlsthzn> Ascavasaion: Strange... I never remember naming anyone... just observing the general pissyness going on that is all...
<Ascavasaion> nlsthzn: HAHAH  considering that I am the only one in here asking for help heehhe  Cool buddy :)
<seidos0> what would Linus do?
<seidos0> dude, i need all kinds of help
<seidos0> someone help me learn how to program
<seidos0> if such a thing is even possible
<nlsthzn> Ascavasaion: If the shoe fits (or you are hell bend on making it fit) then wear it
<seidos0> i suck at programming
<Ascavasaion> nlsthzn: *chuckle*
<gunndawg> seidos0: what language ?
<gunndawg> seidos0: programming takes time, and lots of it
<gunndawg> seidos0: I've spent years programming and still have a TON to learn
<seidos0> gunndawg: python
<seidos0> or whatever software center is written in
<gunndawg> seidos0: why do you wanna program in whatever language software center is written in ?
<gunndawg> seidos0: thats a bit random
<seidos0> gunndawg: do you have any experience with that?
<gunndawg> seidos0: do I have any experience with what?
<seidos0> gunndawg: software center programming
<gunndawg> I dont know what "software center" programming is
<gunndawg> that isnt a language
<Ascavasaion> 45% with the install.
<Ascavasaion> 54%
<Ascavasaion> Oh cool... a new error... this time the disc is either damaged or dirty ehehhe
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: It's written in Python, believe it or not.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: thats fine, but there is no such thing as "Software Center Programming"
<sjskanth> Pls help....unable to enable intel drver (pls see error in  xlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/563739/)
<JackyAlcine> lol, ah.
<seidos0> yep, that was a misnomer on my part.
<JackyAlcine> Damn.
<JackyAlcine> I wanna to help him.
<JackyAlcine> *wanted
<seidos0> JackyAlcine: we would have to start with his grammar.
<JackyAlcine> meh, lol
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, nomodeset to grub parameters
<seidos0> JackyAlcine: he provided reading material though :D
<seidos0> or she...
<seidos0> gunndawg: are you running 32bit or 64bit?
<gunndawg> seidos0: 32
<JackyAlcine> 32 FTW
<JackyAlcine> :D
<seidos0> gunndawg: all right, me too
<gunndawg> I am trying to come up with another Python project
<gunndawg> finished my other one
<gunndawg> Might attempt to make a p2p client
<seidos0> that's random
<gunndawg> why?
<seidos0> my toe hurts
<seidos0> i should sit on the floor
<gunndawg> how is what I said random ?
<Ascavasaion> Reinstalling... AGAIN!
<seidos0> gunndawg: just there is synchronicity.  i am adding torrents to transmission right now
<gunndawg> that doesnt answer my question
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: is there something i may assist you with?
<seidos0> perhaps because there is no such thing as randomness
<gunndawg> seidos0: you make no sense
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: Nope... I am doing the Ubuntu thing... reinstalling:)
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: like the windows thing, reinstalling :|
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: YEs :)  Exactly... Ubuntu is Windows 8 :)
<seidos0> gunndawg: i think you meant cents
<gunndawg> seidos0: no
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: no
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: question?
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: heehheeh  Sure buddy.
<Ascavasaion> Ignore me... I am just trashing Ubuntu because I am too stupid to get it to work... nothing wrong with Ubuntu... it is free, has a few features, and it is not Windows.
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: What are you talking about?
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: you should probably ignore me too.  i am not a developer.
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: Just my Ubuntu woes.
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: You and bioterror were both a great help earlier.
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: And what are your woes?
<gunndawg> seidos0: you are a software center developer
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: Actually... woes is woe... Ubuntu :)
<seidos0> gunndawg: i appreciate the sentiment
<seidos0> :')
<gunndawg> seidos0: that was random
<seidos0> gunndawg: you make no sense
<MrChrisDruif1> Why are you sad with Ubuntu Ascavasaion?
<gunndawg> seidos0: no you just can't comprehend
<seidos0> gunndawg: teach me then
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: Does not matter... I have been here all morning and not got 1 step closer to a working Ubuntu system... I should shut up and stop flooding the channel.
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: It takes some getting used to a new Operating System :)
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: why are you having so many issues? all i did was put the CD in and hit install
<seidos0> MrChrisDruif1: i'm saddened with Ubuntu everytime it doesn't work for someone :(
<MrChrisDruif1> And we've helped a lot of people here (among the problem were partitioning)
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: Not new to me... I started using Ubuntu when it was version 6.x
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Exactly :)
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: so whats the issue ?
<seidos0> MrChrisDruif1: Ascavasaion was saying he was having trouble with his ubuntu on his duron 1.3ghz 384MB ram
<gunndawg> seidos0: I've seen ubuntu run on even lesser computer specs
<MrChrisDruif1> Yeah, but still...
<seidos0> what's the difference between dove and imx51?
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: Might I make a suggestion?
<ApOgEE> hi all
<seidos0> gunndawg: same here.  i have 8.04 on a p3 1ghz
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: YEs?
<MrChrisDruif1> You could try Lubuntu, much less resource hungry and therefor less prone to break on those hardware specs
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: All I want is to get Ubuntu onto the machine... and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JackyAlcine> MrChrisDruif1: you have a 1.. lol, release.
<seidos0> Mr ElfLord
<seidos0> it's about time the elves showed up
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: Why do through the trouble of first trying to install Gnome and then install Xubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif1> Or Xfce
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: Because downloading all these ISOs wasted ym cap.
<gunndawg> I wasnt a fan of Xubuntu
<MrChrisDruif1> (Btw, Xfce and Gnome are both medium-weight distros...LXDE is much lighter)
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: You could also download the mini-ISO and use it to install Xubuntu/Lubuntu/*ubuntu
<seidos0> gunndawg: it's all right.  i just prefer ubuntu.
<seidos0> i like fluxbox, it has a retro feel to it
<seidos0> if you want light, i think the retro feel works
<gunndawg> i tried fluxbox also and it was ok, but to many things didnt wanna work with it, so I stuck to Gnome
<seidos0> that is me
 * seidos0 does the walk of shame
<MrChrisDruif1> seidos0: Add a block of shame...from "The Simpsons: Stonecutters" episode
<gunndawg> This channel would be dead if it were not for all of our off-topic conversations in here every night
<seidos0> MrChrisDruif1: i don't recall that part.  refresh my memory.
<seidos0> it wouldn't be "dead", it would just be "different"
<MrChrisDruif1> seidos0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjeVB7Me1yA
<gunndawg> seidos0: no it would be dead
<Ascavasaion> 30%
<nlsthzn> just means that ubuntu is working I guess and nobody needs assistance :)
<seidos0> MrChrisDruif1: all right, block of shame it is
<MrChrisDruif1> xD
<seidos0> i think #ubuntu-school would be pretty awesome
<Ascavasaion> I think #ubuntu-suicidehotline would be good too.
<seidos0> Ascavasaion: that's horrific!
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: funny in a way
<Ascavasaion> :)
<seidos0> funny if there is no need for it :)
<Ascavasaion> seidos0: I doubt Ubuntu will cause someone to kill themselves... All one needs to do it reinstall Windows :)
 * seidos0 puts on the stone of triumph
<MrChrisDruif1> xD
<MrChrisDruif1> D'Oh! :P
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: I puke when i see xp boot up on my friends computers
<seidos0> i puke when i think about my existing
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: hehehe  I am beginnign to feel that way about Ubuntu installation.
 * seidos0 puts on the stone of shame
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: Again I had no issues installing it, just put CD in and hit install, done
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: what problems do you have? error messages ?
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: I know... I think I am the common denominator here
<MrChrisDruif1> I gag :P
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Oh, different ones each time... lost count of them.
<seidos0> gunndawg: on your toshiba?  that's awesome \o/
<gunndawg> seidos0: yes my toshiba
<seidos0> i had my share of foibles.
<gunndawg> its a great little laptop
<seidos0> but i believe in what it stands for...so hopefull overcame them.
<seidos0> y
<gunndawg> ok I have started my new project. seidos0 can you guess what the first line of code says ?
<MrChrisDruif1> gunndawg: Hello world?
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif1: that would give compile errors
<MrChrisDruif1> ;)
<MrChrisDruif1> What language? Python?
<gunndawg> yes
<gunndawg> using wx
<Ascavasaion> 64%
<gunndawg> thats a big hint
<MrChrisDruif1> gunndawg: Then I don't know....some imports?
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif1: yes, ur on the right track
<seidos0> gunndawg: it starts with a "bang"
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif1: import wx
<gunndawg> :)
<Ascavasaion> Oh goodie, now Ubuntu installation starts downloading for ages again.
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: Direct link download or torrent?
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: I do not know... near the end of the Ubuntu installation is starts downloading.. on 17 of 28 files now.
<MrChrisDruif1> Ow...new updates :)
<MrChrisDruif1> Ascavasaion: If you run another update after reboot...then you'll get another 200+ or something :P
<seidos> i tried setting network settings, but it didn't work because of a routing issue
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif1: Exactly... what a waste of my cap.
<seidos> ah well.  fictionalphilosophy.org will be down for awhile
 * seidos puts on the stone of shame
<gunndawg> seidos: you need to quit chating and start learning "Software Center" programming!
<Ascavasaion> 85%, downloading language packs now :(
<seidos> you need to join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<gunndawg> seidos: do I need to ?
<seidos> gunndawg:  i believe you should.
<seidos> gunndawg: or #ubuntu-school
<MrChrisDruif1> GTG
<seidos> i should go to sleep, i'm trying too hard
<Ascavasaion> 88%, still downloading language packs.
<gunndawg> seidos: why should I join #ubuntu-school? what channel is that ?
<Ascavasaion> This Ubuntu installation seems to be the best one so far... 93%
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: crash at 98%
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Probably.
<Ascavasaion> Installation finished... rebooting now.
<Ascavasaion> Okay, installation went fine this time... Ubuntu is an enigma hehe  So, what is a nice lightweight desktop manager?  xubuntu the best option?
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, lubuntu
<JackyAlcine> Ascavasaion: LXDE
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you
<gunndawg> GNOME :)
<Ascavasaion> tee hee... smartarse!
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<MrChrisDruif> What about lxde JackyAlcine?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> Read a bit back
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: GNOME isn't light ;)
<MrChrisDruif> It's medium
<gunndawg> It's delicious
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but it's light to digest ;)
<gunndawg> Would you rather eat a low fat cake that taste kinda dull, or a cake with a few extra calories, but taste DELICIOUS :)
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: LXDE looks good and can be themed to your taste
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: so can GNOME :0
<Ascavasaion> lubuntu = lxde?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but Gnome isn't light
<MrChrisDruif> Ascavasaion: Kinda :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's not default LXDE but uses it as base :)
<Ascavasaion> MrChrisDruif: I meant, does lubuntu use lxde Window Manager.
<gunndawg> light isnt always good
<MrChrisDruif> No, but neither does LXDE itself :)
<MrChrisDruif> It uses OpenBox
<gunndawg> im just messin around, I dont know enough about all the different options out there to know what i am talking about. I just use what the base ubuntu 10.10 installation came with
<gunndawg> and am happy with it
<MrChrisDruif> Me too, but for certain lower spect PC it's not suitable :)
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: I wouldnt consider my laptop to be high end
<MrChrisDruif> No, but higher than a netbook right?
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: I'd be surprised
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know your laptop O:-)
<gunndawg> 2.20GHz Celeron CPU, 2gb ram, 250GB HDD
<gunndawg> im upgrading to 4gb ram and a 500gb HDD soon
<Puck`> wow
<Puck`> what do you operate on 4GB's ?
<MrChrisDruif> Default netbook has an Atom 330 (which is dual-core) @ 1,66GHz
<gunndawg> Puck`: what do you mean ?
<MrChrisDruif> Or even an Atom N230 which is single-core
<Puck`> I mean what do you do with 4GB on RAM's on Ubuntu?
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: yeah I dont even think mine is a dual-core, think its just single
<gunndawg> Puck`: who knows, why ?
<Puck`> too many questions, I can't take it ((:
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<gunndawg> Puck`: I play quite a few games that could benefit from the extra ram
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: I think it's marginally better then a netbook :)
<Puck`> < MrChrisDruif> Default netbook has an Atom 330 (which is dual-core) @ 1,66GHz
<Puck`> not Dual, Sir
<Puck`> (:
<Puck`> or maybe the newer ones are Dual ones, but the 1st generation netbooks are not
<MrChrisDruif> Puck`: Opening a lot of applications (or tabs in chromium) would kindly use the RAM :D
<gunndawg> Puck`: 4gb ram is pretty standard for computers now days, you act surprised about 4gb of ram
<Puck`> MrChrisDruif: ohhh not chrome, maybe in Firefox
<Puck`> gunndawg: well because I barely use 1 GB of RAM
<MrChrisDruif> No, chromium too
<MrChrisDruif> Each tab is a separate process
<bioterror> Puck`, open GIMP and few RAW photos and you have ~3GB in use ;)Å
<Puck`> but Chromium is not a resource hog, I can fly around with 20 tabs easily, but in firefox ... ouhm :\
<gunndawg> I could benefit from a larger processor, just watching videos on chromium maxes my CPU out
<Puck`> bioterror: yeah, that's why I asked what's he gonna do, 'cause editing photos may take up that much of RAM
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: What are you running?
<MrChrisDruif> Puck`: I feel the same
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: hardware wise ?
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Yes... seeing as the Chromium maxes you out.
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: just IRSSI, pidgin, and chromium
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: 2.20GHz celeron processor, 2gb RAM
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: That is a nice machine.
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: its not "nice" its low end for a laptop
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: I am running a Intel dual core with 2Gb RAM Laptop.
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: and that is all I could afford.
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: thats better than mine
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: you have dual core, I dont
<bioterror> krohm... are we helping someone? ;)
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: I wonder if I do have dual core because my system monitor says Core 0 and Core 1
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: but they both show the same level of activity, as though its only one
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Oh, I see.  Well... my two desktops are an AMD Athlon XP with 256Mb RAM and an AMD Duron with 384Mb RAM :)
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: ouch
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: HAHA!!!
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: What does Googling the laptop model for specs?
<bioterror> gunndawg, how about less /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> or dmesg |grep cpu
<bioterror> sorry, |grep CPU
<gunndawg> bioterror: I dont know what that does
<gunndawg> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-satellite-c655-s5049/4505-3121_7-34121930.html
<gunndawg> thats my laptop
<bioterror> you guys should spend some time checking out what /proc tells you
<gunndawg> bioterror: when I get around to it, then sure
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I checked /proc/cpuinfo... 2 x 1.83 Intel processors :)
<gunndawg> I get Permission Denied when trying to run /proc/cpuinfo
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: sudo
<gunndawg> tried that
<geirha> It's a textfile, not an executable file.
<bioterror> gunndawg, less
<bioterror> or cat
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: I did vi /proc/cpuinfo
<gunndawg> less or cat, what ?
<bioterror> less or chat
<bioterror> cat even
<bioterror> which ever suits you more
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: cat is probably the best option :)
<bioterror> I prefer less
<bioterror> as I want to pgup and pgdown
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Yes.
<gunndawg> i've no clue what your talking about with less or cat
<bioterror> gunndawg, man less
<bioterror> gunndawg, man cat
<bioterror> gunndawg, man man
<gunndawg> yeah ok
<gunndawg> anyways
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: so your install is good to go now ?
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Yes, working like a charm... not sure what changed but it did.  Busy installing lubuntu desktop now :)
<gunndawg> awww
<gunndawg> maybe I should be using lubuntu, lol
<bioterror> your choice
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Thanks for you help by the way
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, you made another CD? ;)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: No... I just reran the install over and over and over.
<gunndawg> I think I'll just stick to my current setup
<bioterror> some dust or something in the optic reader, possible
<gunndawg> and install 11.04 in a few months :)
<gunndawg> got quiet in here
 * nlsthzn lurks
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: You'd think?
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: I think some times
<MrChrisDruif> Well...a lot of people lurk/idle around here
<MrChrisDruif> If you'd want fast-paced action...please join #ubuntu ;)
<andrew_46> gunndawg: it as quiet at yoga too :)
<MrChrisDruif> Meditation strengthens the mind O:-)
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif: no thanks, no fast paced action for me
<gunndawg> andrew_46: what are you up to? what else ya workin on?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I have a website I potter around with.....
<gunndawg> andrew_46: you should join #ubuntu-offtopic so we can chit chat
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Most popular page: http://www.andrews-corner.org/mutt.html
<gunndawg> andrew_46: or just PM me
<andrew_46> mutt is sort of on topic...... sort of......
<gunndawg> I cant wait for 11.04
<gunndawg> :)
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Looking forward to unity?
<gunndawg> andrew_46: I havent done any research about unity
<s-fox> Hello.
<andrew_46> s-fox: hi :)
<s-fox> Hey andrew_46 it has been some time,  keeping well ?
<andrew_46> s-fox: Not too bad, and you?
<gunndawg> andrew_46: what is unity ?
<nlsthzn> !unity
<ubot2> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
 * nlsthzn likes the bots :)
<gunndawg> that site didnt tell me much, is it a program ?
<gunndawg> or a new desktop enviroment that does more
<gunndawg> or what
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Newest thing for Ubuntu, causing a few waves, changes the look of Ubuntu to a more 'Fisher Price' look :)
 * andrew_46 hopes there is a Fisher Price outside of Australia...
<gunndawg> so it makes it look cheap and kid like?
<gunndawg> that sounds dumb
<gunndawg> I like the current look and feel
<andrew_46> gunndawg: There was some success on netbooks and I believe Mark Shuttleworth was keen to extend this success
<gunndawg> any screenshots of it so I can see what it really is ?
<gunndawg> im lookin at some now
<gunndawg> I dont like that left bar :(
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> you're not only one
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: GNOME 3 FTW!
<andrew_46> I am not running it I have to admit, so I should not cast too many aspersions
<gunndawg> I am a sad panda looking at these screenshots
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I will be running xfce 4.8 soon enough, not keen on experimentng with unity
<andrew_46> i
<s-fox> andrew_46,  You know me, busy busy busy.  I'm doing okay though thank you.
<andrew_46> s-fox: I have popped in here a few times recntly, ##ufbt has been quiet
 * andrew_46 tries to remember not to chat offtopic too much....
<gunndawg> andrew_46: I have used XFCE before, 4.8 looks pretty nice
<andrew_46> gunndawg: They are still shaking a few bugs out, 4.8.1 exists for some packages so I am hlding off for a while, 4.6.2 has been kind to me
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, how's your lubuntu-desktop installation doing?
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Very nicely thank you...It looks very very nice,.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, http://ricecows.org/slubuntu.png something like that
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: screenshot time, show us ur setup!
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Sort of... nice desktop monitor in that one.
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, sudo apt-get install conky
<gunndawg> yeah I use conky also
<gunndawg> but i wanna get a new conky theme
<gunndawg> bored of the one I have
<bioterror> gunndawg, make one
<bioterror> that's what the FOSS is all about!
<bioterror> ^__^
<gunndawg> http://min.us/mveTS0Q
<gunndawg> thats the one I have
<bioterror> gunndawg, less is more
<gunndawg> bioterror: in your opinion
<gunndawg> bioterror: I like it
<Ascavasaion> Conky looks VERY different on my machine,.
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: you need to modify the config file
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: otherwise the default look is yeah, very broken
<Ascavasaion> Oh, okay hehe
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: I could send you my config file source to paste into urs
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: as a start, then you can modify it from there
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: I would appreciate that... floydianslip73@gmail.com
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: I'll just pastebin it
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: then just copy it from pastebin into ur conky config
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Sure thing.
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/0Uet4R7N
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: go to /etc/conky and open conky.conf and overwrite what is in there with mine
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> .conkyrc
<bioterror> in ~/
<gunndawg> nope
<gunndawg> mine is in /etc
<bioterror> it's ~/.conkyrc
<gunndawg> no
<bioterror> wanna fight?! :D
<gunndawg> I know my system better than you do
<gunndawg> mine is in /etc/conky
<Ascavasaion> Do not fight over me boys HAHA!
<gunndawg> let me know if ya get it workin
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: I think yours is system wide... and bioterror's allows each user to uniquely set it up.
<gunndawg> I only use one user, so maybe
 * andrew_46 gets the jousting sticks out
<bioterror> gunndawg, last time you didnt know about /proc/cpuinfo ;)
<gunndawg> bioterror: no but I know where my conky is installed
<gunndawg> bioterror: and its not where you keep saying
<bioterror> and there's really no idea to edit /etc/conky/something since you have to use sudo for editing the config when you can just use your own user account for the .conkyrc WHICH IS READ BY DEFAULT IF IT EXISTS
<gunndawg> well i set my conky up by editing conky.conf
<gunndawg> so.... not sure what your doing
<bioterror> not teaching people to do things wrong
<gunndawg> im not teaching anyone to do anything wrong
<gunndawg> because nothing I have done with conky is wrong
<gunndawg> I think you are confused
<bioterror> am I?
<gunndawg> I think so, yes
<bioterror> why?
<Ascavasaion> Boy, am I sorry I asked heeh
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: lol
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: did you get it workin ?
<bioterror> I still think that unnecessary /etc/ configuring is not needed if you can do it inside your ~/ without sudo
<Ascavasaion> gunndawg: Will do that later... lunch time now.
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: sounds good
<gunndawg> bioterror: its worked perfectly for me, so I think it will be just fine, you can relax
<gunndawg> bioterror: not only me, but several other people
<bioterror> gunndawg, why edit /etc/something if the ~/.something has the #1 priority to be read first
<gunndawg> bioterror: because it works either way
<Ascavasaion> how do you get it to autostart each time you start Xorg?
<gunndawg> bioterror: so keep doing it ur little way, and I'll do it my way, and the world will go around
<gunndawg> :)
<Ascavasaion> Conky that is
<Puck`> talk about rudeness (:
<gunndawg> Ascavasaion: im not entirely sure
<bioterror> gunndawg, you can tell how you did it, ofcourse ;)
<gunndawg> bioterror: i havent done it
<bioterror> :(
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, was it lubuntu what you were using?
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Yes
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, it is done by creating ~/.config/autostart/conky.desktop
<bioterror> more about .desktop files from http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<bioterror> as I have work to do
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: Thank you.
<bioterror> Name=Conky
<bioterror> Comment=Blaeh
<bioterror> Exec=conky
<bioterror> Ascavasaion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ from the bottom you'll find some guides
<gunndawg> I'll probably just make a bash script that auto starts it
<gunndawg> can do it both ways
<Puck`> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm?
<gunndawg> bah
<gunndawg> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Bootable USB from mini ISO anyone?
<kristian_> hello all
<distort3d> hello
<kristian_> I want user "guest" to only be able to see /home/guest - what is the clever way to do this?
<kristian_> also, I'd like all broser cache etc swept when "user" logs out - should I script this or is there a native way?
<holstein> kristian_: i would probably make another user account
<holstein> a 'planned' guest account
<kristian_> holstein, I already made the account, it's just the settings I'm trying to get right
<holstein> i usually change the settings and comfirm
<holstein> if its a situation where im a little paranoid
<kristian_> I'm not really paranoid, it's jut to whoever borrows my box to check mail etc
<kristian_> holstein, this is Lubuntu, btw - might be a bit different GUI than regular *buntu
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> the user account settings are probably similar
<kristian_> I guess I could just hide /home/kristian
<kristian_> I set - kristian: read and write -- group: none -- other: none
<kristian_> chromium: Cannot set permissions on symlinks
<kristian_> Safe Browsing Bloom Filter 2: Cannot set permissions on symlinks
<kristian_> Local State: Cannot set permissions on symlinks
<kristian_> .pulse: Cannot set permissions on symlinks
<kristian_> grr.... and sorry for flooding
<holstein> im not sure what you're going for
<holstein> ive always just let people check mail from the guest account
<holstein> in the browser
<kristian_> holstein, I don' want the guest being able to see my stuff
<kristian_> to be honest ;)
<holstein> right
<holstein> they cant go in you dir right?
<holstein> your*
<kristian_> yes they can, by default
<holstein> i locked down peppermint OS
<holstein> like that
<holstein> recently
<holstein> the user could see home dir
<holstein> but not enter
<holstein> thats LXDE
<kristian_> I don't mind them seeing the dir
<holstein> ubuntu 10.04 base
<kristian_> this is lubuntu, should be similar
<kristian_> lubuntu = ubuntu + lxde
<holstein> i would think so
<kristian_> just saw that I can't enter the hidden dirs in the /home/guest folder
<holstein> it was fiddly
<holstein> but i got it
<holstein> i didnt check the 'guest' account
<kristian_> it's not really an advanced setting to want... I guess there's a one-liner for it
<holstein> i needed to make a seperate user
<kristian_> I have the separate user
<kristian_> hmm... I'll login from that accound, hang on
<kristian_> holstein, it seems to work
<kristian_> I can see there is a folder called "kristian" when logged in as guest - but I can't open it
<kristian_> the funny thing is I can cd for instance "kristian/Downloads" and go there - but I cannot ls the directory
<kristian_> aften
<kristian_> det viser sig, at jeg har en fyr 200 meter væk, der sælger brugte thinkcentre en masse ;)
<geirha> kristian_: English in here, please :)
<seidos> danish?
<holstein> kristian_: i didnt check Downloads in particular
<holstein> but, thats about what i ended up with
<geirha> Yes, that was danish.
<hal9k2010> hello all
<distort3d> http://pastebin.com/r2TgGUTZ
<Guest13786> hi
<Guest13786> can i get help with ubuntu  here?
<Guest13786> well anyways i cant get internet to work on a new install of 10.10 studio
<Daniel0108> hi Guest13786
<Daniel0108> yes, you can get help here :) just ask your question
<seidos> Guest13786: paste output of sudo lshw to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest13786> i rf-killed my wlan0
<holstein> Guest13786: studdio doesnt come with the gnome network manager
<holstein> studio*
<Guest13786> and don't know how to turn it back on
<holstein> problematic for wifi connections
<seidos> Guest13786: type /nick <unique-nickname>
<holstein> i usually suggest installing the nework manager
<seidos> holstein: sudo apt-get install nm-applet?
<holstein> seidos: i dont remember it thats the
<holstein> main package
<holstein> or not
<holstein> nm-applet is what you need
<holstein> well, what you can use*
<Guest13786> it has the network manager, but once i got the aplet for it up in the tray and clicked it
<Guest13786> and tryed the configure button
<holstein> Guest13786: OK
<holstein> so you added it back in
<holstein> cool
<seidos> Guest13786: you are already failing to follow instructions
<holstein> i think its OK
<Guest13786> it said it was disconected
<holstein> to add it back in
<holstein> you should be aware that the applet *can* cause xruns
<holstein> and, you should also be aware that if you are not worried about xruns
<holstein> you can just install vanilla buntu
<holstein> and install whatever apps you want from the studio meta-packages
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<mybad> well i still need to get my wlan0 working it dosn't work in windows eather now
<holstein> mybad: all that being said
<holstein> lets trouble-shoot the net
<holstein> mybad: this is a notebook?
<holstein> you might try shutting down, pulling the battery out
<mybad> compaq presario cq60
<holstein> and letting it sit for a second
<holstein> power it back up
<mybad> atheros 5001
<holstein> and double check the bios
<seidos> mybad: do /nick mybad5001
<holstein> and whatever hot keys enable/disable the WIFI
<holstein> if it aint working in win or lin
<mybad5001> there's a button but it just goes from diabled to off
<holstein> i think its safe to assume a hardware issue
<mybad5001> in windows
<holstein> mybad5001: thats what you need to troubleshoot
<holstein> either in windows or whatever
<mybad5001> it worked befor i started trying to truble shoot on ubuntu
<holstein> whereever you're most comfortable
<seidos> holstein: i have ar5001 and it works fine
<seidos> mybad5001: you still haven't copied the output of sudo lshw
<holstein> mybad5001: let us know
<holstein> after you pull the battery
<holstein> and let it sit
<holstein> and restart
<holstein> and check the bios
<mybad5001> sry not logged in
<mybad5001> on linux yet
<seidos> mybad5001: no worries
<mybad5001> it happened vafter ifup --all --force
<holstein> mybad5001: lets put that in the 'dont do again' pile :)
<mybad5001> for sure
<holstein> mybad5001: whats the word?
<holstein> you understand what im suggesting?
<holstein> power cord and battery out
<holstein> for a little bit
<holstein> minute or so
<mybad5001> um, anything in particular your looking for in  <  lshw  >   i'm on another machine
<holstein> i think theres a little reset button on the bottom of those too
<holstein> if it comes to that
<mybad5001> yes for reseting
<mybad5001> i'm in ubuntu on my laptop
<holstein> if what im proposing is correct
<holstein> you wont be able to use the wifi in win or lin
<holstein> til you do that
<mybad5001> hmmm
<mybad5001> i'll try it
<mybad5001> happened late last night
<mybad5001> i've been trubleshooting the internet on this thing for like a day and a half. shoulda just come here first
<mybad5001> instead of the foroms
<mybad5001> how long do you think i should wait till i put the battery back
<holstein> mybad5001: minute or so should do it
<holstein> IF thats the issue
<johnny77> How do I turn on compositing in gnome?
<paultag> johnny77: compiz --replace
<paultag> is the easiest way
<johnny77> i thought the default WM had compositing.
<paultag> johnny77: metacity?
<johnny77> yeah
<paultag> johnny77: narp
<johnny77> hmm, I guess then wikipedia is wrong.
<johnny77> thanks, I guess I just won't worry about it them
<johnny77> *then
<paultag> johnny77: nowhere on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity does it say it can composite :)
<johnny77> yes, but here is the comparison table it does http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<kristian_> hurm, memtest++ says "Test #5" by now - does this mean I'm done?
<paultag> johnny77: that's wrong :)
<johnny77> I figured out that now. :)
<kristian_> hi paultag
<paultag> howdy kristian_
<johnny77> Just out of curiousity, can you run any WM by itself kind of like Openbox or fluxbox?
<paultag> johnny77: sure, just make sure it does not start *anything* on boot
<johnny77> paultag: I've been liking fluxbox, but I might some other stuff out. I'd like to try a dock, but fluxbox can't run them.
<paultag> johnny77: mm
<johnny77> I like Ubuntu for the choices it gives me, but I can also spend my whole life trying each one....
<kristian_> geirha, whoops, sorry about the language gaffe - thought I was somewhere else ;)
<seidos> johnny77: i believe fluxbox has the potential for it, but it kind of defeats the purpose of fluxbox
<johnny77> seidos: has the potential for a dock?
<johnny77> paultag: Do you know if alt 1 is a default keybinding for anything in fluxbox?
<paultag> don't think so
<seidos> johnny77: yeah.  i'm sure it is possible for it to be programmed.  i couldn't do it though, and if i could i probably wouldn't
<Ascavasaion> Hello all :)  HOw do I change resolution of my lubuntu desktop?  It only has 1024 x 768, 800x600 and 640x480.  How do I get it to go higher than 1024x768.  I know it can because windows ran higher.  It can run 1152x768 and 12080xsomething in windows.  Any advice?
<Ascavasaion> 12080=1280
<paultag> Ascavasaion: there are tons of lubuntuers here, hang around :)
<Ascavasaion> paultag: :)
<holstein> maybe http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=29
<holstein> Ascavasaion: ^^
<Ascavasaion> Okay, so that link never worked... the xrandr thing never worked... do I have to create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file now?
<distort3d> <(^.^)>
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I created an xorg.conf file.  I then ran it using X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf -retro.  It opens the standard grey screen and the mouse crosshairs.  HOw do I get it to open the desktop now?
<Ascavasaion> A simple reboot?
<holstein> Ascavasaion: logout should do it
<Ascavasaion> holstein: Trying it now :)
<Ascavasaion> OI entered login and password in the gdm login screen and it hangs.
<Ascavasaion> Ooooooookay, rebooting yet again.
<Ascavasaion> This time it works... aargh... Linux = Windows hehe
<Ascavasaion> Oh, and it defaulted back to 1024x768.  So much for an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<holstein> how about #lubuntu Ascavasaion
<holstein> i remember doing it with a GUI
<holstein> in LXDE
<Ascavasaion> I asked there... no reply :)
<Ascavasaion> GUI only lists the three resolutions I mentioned originally.
<holstein> Ascavasaion: O I C
<holstein> hmmm
<zkriesse> Ascavasaion: Well did ya at least wait for a few minutes
<Ascavasaion> zkriesse: Wait for what?
<Ascavasaion> after I asked?
<holstein> xorg would be my next effort
<zkriesse> an answer for your question in #lubuntu
<Ascavasaion> 1/2 an hour I have waited in #lubuntu so far hehe
<zkriesse> Well ask again
<zkriesse> People do sleep and stuff you know
<Ascavasaion> zkriesse: hehe  Thanks man.
<zkriesse> Just sayin
<johnny77> Is compositing itself particularly RAM intensive?
<Ascavasaion> I am going to bed.
<Ascavasaion> n ight
<Ascavasaion> Night
<kristian_> hey all, remember the "sudden death" I talked about?
<kristian_> I just ran a livecd and got logged out of gnome w/o warning
<kristian_> an ubuntu livecd, actually... this should not happen
<seidos> kristian_: sounds like a hardware problem.  you could create a bug from the livecd against the linux package
<johnny77> I just installed docky from the repositories. The version I have is 2.0.7, but the website says the latest stable is 2.0.11. How do I update? Update Manager says there is not updates.
<kristian_> my card is a Radeon HD 3450, btw
<seidos> johnny77: check the web for a "docky ubuntu ppa"
<johnny77> ok, thanks.
<seidos> kristian_: paste lspci and sudo lshw, also dmesg
<MrChrisDruif> ;invite bigpaudge
<MrChrisDruif> What's this? I've got high enough level for invite? :D
<MrChrisDruif> Or...didn't it work? :(
<kristian_> seidos, thanks for input, in a conversation right now
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: looks like trolling
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: What does?
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: being invited by bigpaudge
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: ah, you tried to invite him, mea culpa
 * seidos puts on the stone of shame
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, he tried to get help in -team
<MrChrisDruif> So I tried to invite him here :)
<MrChrisDruif> But he left kinda grumpy....you can't win them all
<aveilleux> teehee
<aveilleux> "grumpy"
<aveilleux> That's a funny word
<seidos> if Obiwan see you using the force frivolously, he'll be "grumpy"
<seidos> see=sees
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, he will O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Like a good padawan I only use the force if I only have no other way :)
<JustCJs> is KMS supported by NV?
<MrChrisDruif> JustCJs: No :)
<MrChrisDruif> But neither does Ati, if that soothes your mind :)
<JustCJs> MrChrisDruif: thx, ;p
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<shawn146> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai
<seidos> shawn146: hello
<shawn146> can someone help me with installing ubuntu from text mode?
<shawn146> i am at the partition step
<shawn146> whats LVMand encrypted LVM?
<seidos> shawn146: don't know.  i just did that install.  didn't use it.
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> with text mode?
<seidos> alternate iso?
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<seidos> not minimal cli right?
<seidos> !lvm
<ubot2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<seidos> ah, software raid
<MrChrisDruif> Well...that would work too :P
<pleia2> shawn146: LVM is the logical volume manager, it helps you manage partitions (they can be resized across non-contiguous, backed up with snapshots and lots of other clever things)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2: The link I gave should cover it thoroughly :)
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> do i want to enable that?
<shawn146> or just the use whole harddrisk
<shawn146> *harddisk
<pleia2> LVM just complicates things if you're unfamiliar with it, just use the disk directly
<shawn146> oh ok thanks :)
<shawn146> this is also for a friend xD
<MrChrisDruif> Good going shawn146 :)
<shawn146> xD
<shawn146> does text mode install install the same as it would in normal install?
<shawn146> just easier to install and run the same?
<JackyAlcine> o/
<shawn146> ?
<JackyAlcine> It's a way of saying hi to everyone. :)
<MrChrisDruif> He wants a highfive back ;) \o
<shawn146> but idk the answer
<seidos> shawn146: if you select the minimal cli install, then no
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> should i neable everything on what to install?
<shawn146> the software selection?
<shawn146> ?
<JustCJs> ;) you can always install xorg later
<shawn146> i mean check every thing on the list
<marku828> hi there
<marku828> can someone help me with the card reader on my netbook please
<MrChrisDruif> marku828: Might be a good idea to post what kind of hardware your running O:-)
<markus> hehehe this is all very new to me
<markus> what info would you need exactly and where can i find it
<markus> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> markus: Are you the same as marku828?
<markus> yes =)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> Well....a model of the netbook would help a lot :P
<markus> acer aspire one d260-a
<MrChrisDruif> (I'm just giving the rest a good base to help you...I'm not really cardreaders)
<markus> its the inbuilt card reader...it works under windows but not under linux. its 10.1. netbook remix
<MrChrisDruif> !0.1?
<ubot2> Factoid '0.1?' not found
<MrChrisDruif> Woops :P
<MrChrisDruif> 10.1?
<MrChrisDruif> You mean 10.10 UNE?
<MrChrisDruif> UNE=Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<markus> yes
<shawn146> on the Software Selection page of ubuntu text install, shuold i chcek every box of software?
<marku828> hmmm
<marku828> why was i here twice
<marku828> complpete rookie to all this i have to admit ;)
<shawn146> ?
<MrChrisDruif> marku828: I don't know what could be the problem....it seems card readers are problematic on AAO's :)
<MrChrisDruif> shawn146: I don't know :)
<marku828> AAO? MrChrisDruif ?
<marku828> sorry
<MrChrisDruif> Acer Aspire One :)
<marku828> ah =
<marku828> =)
<marku828> sometimes thinking would help ;)
 * MrChrisDruif = lazy ;)
<shawn146> should i?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what's on the list shawn146 :)
<MrChrisDruif> You can always remove what you don't need
<shawn146> oh lol
<shawn146> servers an such
<MrChrisDruif> Your doing a server install?
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> they are just options
<shawn146> like SSH
<shawn146> server
<shawn146> and others
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...
<shawn146> as wel as desktop option, Xorg option
<MrChrisDruif> Well...SSH might be handy for remote desktop...
<shawn146> ah
<shawn146> i enabled everything xD
<MrChrisDruif> So you'll have a super-duper Ubuntu when your finished :D
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<shawn146> lol
<shawn146> theres 40 GB's of hard drive
<MrChrisDruif> Should be plenty :)
<shawn146> http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n436/shawn146/100_1630.jpg
<shawn146> i need help
<shawn146> waht do i do here?
<zkriesse> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Apply
<MrChrisDruif> zkriesse: Please read back before posting something like that or did you just join?
<zkriesse> Just popped in
<shawn146> just apply?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I think so... zkriesse, could you take a look too? http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n436/shawn146/100_1630.jpg
<zkriesse> I'd think so (it'd follow common logic) but I don't claim to know anything about the server edition of ubuntu
<zkriesse> Not yet anyway
<shawn146> this isn;'t server edition
<shawn146> tis a laptop
<shawn146> 32
<shawn146> bit
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-08
<shawn146> how do i hit aply/
<MrChrisDruif> Alternative install right?
<shawn146> apply
<shawn146> yea
<shawn146> text mode install
<shawn146> from ubuntu 10.10 dvd
<MrChrisDruif> There's e: Exit something: Apply in the bottom
<shawn146> yea..
<shawn146> idk how to get there
<shawn146> i tried shift 1
<shawn146> it looks like it applied
<shawn146> is that all?
<shawn146> do i quit now?
<shawn146> would i just quit Zoda?
<shawn146> *zkriesse
<zkriesse> I have no idea man
<zkriesse> I've not done the minimal install before
<shawn146> oh
<zkriesse> So I don't wanna say anything for fear of messing you up
<shawn146> ...
<shawn146> i just quit
<shawn146> atpitude
<paultag> aveilleux: prod
<shawn146> whats teh metal taht is easy to melt and stars witha  p
<paultag> shawn146: erm, what?
<shawn146> somethign we used in shop class in middle school
<shawn146> i forgot the name of it
<paultag> there's Pb -- lead
<paultag> but I bet you don't use that
<paultag> shawn146: what did you do with it?
<aveilleux> paultag: pong
<shawn146> use low power pots
<paultag> aveilleux: someone in -dev was asking about accessibility, figured I'd poke you
<shawn146> to metl the P something and it pours into clay molds like fancy chess pieces
<shawn146> *melt
<aveilleux> paultag: What about accessibility? Not really my forte
<shawn146> and solidifies very fast
<paultag> aveilleux: oh crap, who was I confusing you with
<aveilleux> shawn146: pewter?
<shawn146> an yes
<shawn146> thank you
<paultag> Billg: just a moment
<shawn146> *ah
 * JackyAlcine is drowning in blueprints, translations and hundreds of lines of codes.
<JackyAlcine> Gah!
<paultag> Billg: the person I thought was on the acc team turns out not to be here. I totally screwed up. I'd try #ubuntu-accessibility   :(
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: take a deep breath
<gunndawg> :)
 * JackyAlcine inhales
 * JackyAlcine chokes on a segmentation fault.
<gunndawg> eh oh, segfault?
<gunndawg> no bueno
<paultag> http://xkcd.com/371/
<gunndawg> haha
<gunndawg> thats awesome
<JackyAlcine> that's something that gets bookmarked. :D
<gunndawg> indeed
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: what are you working on ?
<JackyAlcine> https://www.launchpad.net/cmusphinx-train
<JackyAlcine> Originally, I was using Qt, but my head adviser wanted 100% ATK, so I moved to GTKmm.
<JackyAlcine> And RefPtrs are NOT meant to be made global; gah.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: aye
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: Top Contributors: Jack Alcine 37 points :)
<JackyAlcine> :D
<gunndawg> Jacky I am workin on a p2p client
<gunndawg> that pulls its search results from frostwire, and emule
<gunndawg> and maybe limewire
<aveilleux> gunndawg: So it's a GNUtella client
<gunndawg> aveilleux: essentially, yes
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: That sounds superhandy.
<JackyAlcine> Probably even more increased download/upload speeds, no?
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: I dont know how it will turn out, yet, we'll see ;)
<gunndawg> if I can tap emules, and frostwires pipes without having to authenticate with them, then yes, it should be a bit quicker
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Can't you connect to the networks directly and save the piping?
<gunndawg> aveilleux: yeah but thats no fun ;)
<aveilleux> gunndawg: And more legal...
<gunndawg> aveilleux: bah, thats the boring way ;)
<distort3d> Question, Wich is beter openbox or fluxbox?
<paultag> distort3d: given my own personal distort3d view, fluxbox
<distort3d> Ok thanks.
<aveilleux> distort3d: fluxbox is much more user-friendly.
<shawn146> hmm
<shawn146> do i need Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (instance)?
<gunndawg> for what shawn146 ?
<shawn146> for nothing
<gunndawg> shawn146: do you need it for nothing? I guess not
<distort3d> gksu doesnt work in fluxbox?
<johnny77> why would update manager not allow me to update something? It shows an update, but won't let me check the box.
<distort3d> try in terminal
<distort3d> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shawn146> what is it used fir>'
<shawn146> *for
<johnny77> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564169/
<johnny77> it's for docky.
<Billg> ok... so i can run current devel release as main work enviroment by doing sudo update-manager -d?
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<shawn146> no i mean Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (instance)
<johnny77> JoeMaverickSett: why did that work?
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18330 <-- this explains it better than i could
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: and you could "man apt-get" and scroll down to "dist-upgrade" section shall explain you more. :)
<shawn146> what is Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (instance)
<JackyAlcine> shawn146: It's like Ubuntu One, but for business.
<JackyAlcine> or other large-scale commerical computing needs.
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> so nothing that iw oud use
<JackyAlcine> shawn146: Perhaps.
<shawn146> ok
<shawn146> what aout DNS server?
<shawn146> *about
<aveilleux> shawn146: What kind of machine is this?
<shawn146> its a toshiba satellite
<shawn146> laptop
<shawn146> odler
<shawn146> like when XP was mainline
<gunndawg> shawn146: I have a Toshiba Satellite but its a new one :)
<aveilleux> shawn146: No, I mean what are you using it for. Desktop use? A Web server?
<shawn146> installing ubuntu on it for a froemd
<shawn146> *friend
<aveilleux> shawn146: That doesn't answer my question.... so, desktop use?
<shawn146> yea
<shawn146> mroe or less
<shawn146> for browseign
<shawn146> and him to learn to use
<aveilleux> shawn146: You don't need any of the things you're talking about then
<paultag> 02:12 <+aveilleux> shawn146: You don't need any of the things you're talking about then
<paultag> Oh jeez
<paultag> damn mouse
<paultag> shawn146: aveilleux knows a ton, don't get on her case, dude
<paultag> shawn146: and she's here on her time working to help people like you
<paultag> shawn146: so cut her some slack, mang
<aveilleux> paultag: Get on... whose case
<aveilleux> did I miss something?
<paultag> Oh holy jesus christ
<paultag> aveilleux: shawn146: sorry dudes, I'm drunk. I thought you ( shawn146 ) were giving aveilleux crap
<paultag> I did not read that
 * paultag goes away
<paultag> my bad, sorry shawn146
<paultag> carry on
<aveilleux> geezum crow
<paultag> my bad! my bad!
<aveilleux> lol paultag, no harm no foul
<JackyAlcine> lol, why are you on IRC if you're drunk?
<paultag> JackyAlcine: dude, it's fun as fuck
<JackyAlcine> lol, I think running around Manhattan's upper side at 3 in the morning is as fun as that. :D
<aveilleux> language | paultag
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> !language | paultag
<ubot2> paultag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aveilleux> paultag: this isn't -team :P
<JackyAlcine> lol. it isn't.
<paultag> noted duly :)
<JackyAlcine> random: I might go to the UDS-0
<gpc> Don't drink and paultag kids. See what happens when you do :P
<HoboSteaux> my /dev now shows sd[a-h][1-15] anyone have this issue before
<paultag> gpc: :P
<JackyAlcine> HoboSteaux: Like one file called sd[a-h][1-15]?
<HoboSteaux> no, separate instances
<JackyAlcine> HoboSteaux: That's normal.
<JackyAlcine> I believe.
<HoboSteaux> not on any of my other nix boxes
<JackyAlcine> hm, wait that isn't.
<HoboSteaux> ive never seen 120 sdX's before
<distort3d> i only have that with ram [1-15]
<HoboSteaux> :P
<JackyAlcine> What drives do you have installed?
<HoboSteaux> 1 drive, it was perfectly stable for 3 months
<HoboSteaux> its over usb
<distort3d> looks like a scrambled egg
 * JackyAlcine has a dark past with external hard drives. **shudders**
<HoboSteaux> heh
<shawn146> hmm
<JackyAlcine> But yes, a scrambled egg indeed, although I'm not sure as to why that's happening.
<shawn146> ok sorry back
<HoboSteaux> someone suggested bad interface, i know its not the HD (tried on other comps)
<JackyAlcine> perhaps.
<HoboSteaux> ive had limeted success with resetting
<shawn146> which one of these do i need?http://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n436/shawn146/100_1631.jpg
<JoeMaverickSett> shawn146: for a normal use, i don't think you need a DNS, LAMP and mail servers ?
<aveilleux> shawn146: None of hem except Ubuntu Desktop
<aveilleux> shawn146: Why are you using the server installation disc?
<shawn146> i'm not
<shawn146> i am using a dvd
<aveilleux> shawn146: ....why are you using a DVD then\\
<shawn146> sicne dvd+rw's are my last hope
<gunndawg> shawn146: why are you trying to install ubuntu server ?
<shawn146> of installing
<shawn146> i'm not
<distort3d> just select desktop & openssh, deselect rest
<shawn146> i looked for ubuntu 32-bit dvd download
<shawn146> this is an older machine
<shawn146> is this really server?
<aveilleux> shawn146: Yes, that's the server installation
<shawn146> what
<JoeMaverickSett> why a DVD? it would have worked with just a CD.
<aveilleux> shawn146: Why are you using a DVD? You can burn a CD ISO to a DVD.
<shawn146> i just selected a different install mode for Ubuntu 10.10
<distort3d> good point, but the standard iso need to be on a DV also so why not burn a full DVD with the DVD image :P
<shawn146> i tried that aveilleux and nero would not permit it
<shawn146> so i spent 40 minutes downlloading and burning
<shawn146> i want to get ubuntu on this
<shawn146> my friend needs his laptop tomorrow ;/
<aveilleux> shawn146: ...then don't use Nero, it's a terrible program
<shawn146> i ahve tried Image burn too
<aveilleux> shawn146: Imgburn should have let you
<shawn146> its looking for the correct disc format for the iso
<distort3d> woot i found my mobile phone nokia 1011 i lost it years ago
<distort3d> it was one of the first mobile phones, maybe they can unlock it now :|
<shawn146> hmm
<shawn146> i am stuck >.<
<shawn146> idk what to do know
<tool88> i installed ubuntu to a flash drive so i can take it to school but i have no gui
<shawn146> is it possible to boot the cd iso off of a dvd?
<holstein> tool88: what machine? i would look at the graphics card
<shawn146> hey holstein
<holstein> maybe make an xorg.conf that uses vesa
<holstein> shawn146: o/ :)
<tool88> its my acer that im using a crt
<tool88> i wasnt sure if i did something wrong
<holstein> tool88: i wouldnt rule it out ;)
<tool88> the boot screen looks like the recovery sscreen
<holstein> tool88: i am assuming several things
<aveilleux> tool88: Graphics card, not monitor
<holstein> that you actually installed something with a desktop
<tool88> yeah im not ruling out operator error
<holstein> using the normal live CD
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> tool88: you could get a live CD
<holstein> or USB
<holstein> at boot, hit shift
<holstein> then F6
<holstein> then use the nomodeset setting
<tool88> tried that
<holstein> IF this were a USB stick i wanted to just boot in any machine
<holstein> i would probably force vesa driver
<holstein> tool88: do tell..
<tool88> ok didnt try that sorry but ill give it a shot
<tool88> yeah
<holstein> im not a crazy savy X guy
<holstein> so, sometimes, i try a knoppix disc
<holstein> and grab the xorg.conf from there
<shawn146> ok back
<shawn146> is it possible?
<shawn146> if it is i want ot try it xD
<tool88> yeah i wanted to take it to school as the computers arnt really mine till i graduate
<tool88> ok well you threw a bunch of things at me im going to have to google
<holstein> shawn146: you can burn a DVD
<holstein> with the cd iso
<holstein> *should be able to
<shawn146> how
<tool88> its tough leaving a windows world
<shawn146> i am going to try this on anotehr dvd+rw
<holstein> tool88: try going back after a while
<holstein> thats tougher
<holstein> shawn146: just fire it up, and cook it
<shawn146> ok
<shawn146> i threw another one in
<tool88> unetbootin will do it
<holstein> yeah, unet dont care
<tool88> always burn your disk at lowest speed
<shawn146> lowest?
 * holstein throws caution to the wind ;)
<shawn146> 1x?
<shawn146> that would take days
<tool88> lol maybe not that low
<holstein> if its a rw, you can always re-try it
<shawn146> yea :/
<holstein> that takes time too though
<shawn146> 56x?
<holstein> 4x should go through
<shawn146> time is what i do not have :(
<aveilleux> UNetBootIn doesn't burn to disc
<shawn146> how long though
<aveilleux> It writes an ISO to a Flash drive
<shawn146> just like win to flash
<holstein> aveilleux: i believe the speeds we are disussing is not in relation to unet
<holstein> are not*
<holstein> shawn146: you know what aveilleux means right?
<tool88> no i brought that up for the flash boot
<shawn146> no
 * gunndawg makes a sad face
<holstein> unet has never asked me what speed to move the data over
<gunndawg> just read a few articles about how linux is slowly dying out
<gunndawg> hi madsailor
<holstein> gunndawg: you want me to link some to the contrary ;)
<gunndawg> holstein: please do
<aveilleux> gunndawg: You shouldn't believe everything you read on the internet
<gunndawg> I have read like 3 or 4 diff articles today about how linux is slowly dying out, etc
<holstein> linux is like that, simultaneouly dying out, and growing
<tool88> is that sarcasm i think its at easiest its ever been
<gunndawg> aveilleux: I dont
<madsailor> hey gunndawg, how's chromium treating you tonight?
<holstein> all those linux kernels on the android phones
<gunndawg> madsailor: its hit or miss I suppose
<shawn146> what?
<shawn146> linux is not dying
<shawn146> its opensource
<shawn146> big communities
<holstein> yeah, linux is not a buisness like that
<holstein> to 'dye out'
<gunndawg> shawn146: that doesnt matter, its support is dying out and moving to windows
<tool88> as long as there are cheap people in this world linux has  spot
<gunndawg> http://www.devside.net/articles/ubuntu-linux-dying
<holstein> support in buntu is way better
<holstein> all the time
<shawn146> what
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Of course a site about .NET will say that Linux is dying
<holstein> you cant say support is moving to windows
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Its entire market is based around Windows
<holstein> that support never left windows
<shawn146> well i am not moving to micro$oft winblows
<shawn146> :)
<tool88> might be true that 90 percent of buisnes use windows
<shawn146> wpow
<shawn146> that is not right
<tool88> but main servers are using linux unix
<shawn146> bill gates is basically buying their lives
<gunndawg> yeah
<madsailor> gunndawg, would you mind trying some plymouth themes that I made since I have only verified them at my resolution (since I know you are now a plymouth & theme master ;)))
<gunndawg> madsailor: surely
<madsailor> they're at https://github.com/madsailor/XBMC-Plymouth-Bootsplash-Screens...you can download a tar or zip from the downloads button on the right of the page
<madsailor> appreciate it
<aveilleux> gunndawg: Whoever wrote that article seems to forget that Canonical offers paid support
<aveilleux> gunndawg: and... Mark Shuttleworth paid to go into space... he's freaking rich
<holstein> and, thats not the goal
<holstein> to sell desktop support
<holstein> the app store, and ubuntu one are attempts to be marketable
<holstein> good ones too
<tool88> im sure better than xandros ever was
<gunndawg> google is the last and biggest critical force on the market. Without google there would be even less open source and linux, imo
<holstein> eh
<holstein> google doesnt really create all that much open source
<gunndawg> yeah but there are still doubts as to whether they are the good guys or not
<holstein> they run a buisness
<holstein> good or bad aint going to ever be a part of it
<holstein> seems to be OK for us though
<holstein> so far
<shawn146> so do i need to write at 56x?
<tool88> and just think how safe all your stuff will be on a cloud os
<collinp> To put this in perspective.
<gunndawg> yeah gut in regards to the competition there's no doubt left
<collinp> Google is the FOSS world's only hope of toppling Microsoft.
<gunndawg> oracle, microsoft, ibm, sony, etc
<holstein> shawn146: i wouldnt sweat the speed
<holstein> IF you have problems, slow it down
<shawn146> oh ok lol
<holstein> collinp: hehe, agreed
<shawn146> so AWS is fine?
<collinp> And Microsoft is falling. Slowly, but it is.
<gunndawg> collinp: poor them ;)
<madsailor> google's credo is "don't be evil"
<madsailor> whether they follow it or not
<tool88> id say linux in general still has some catching up to ms with the ease part
<gunndawg> tool88: well that goes without saying, of course
<holstein> madsailor: yeah? im pretty sure the credo is 'sell advertising'
<holstein> tool88: im not sure about that
<holstein> depending on hardware
<holstein> i find it a lot easier to install buntu
<gunndawg> holstein: so do I
<holstein> with all the drivers we have in the kernel
<holstein> modular
<holstein> too easy
<shawn146> ?
<holstein> best case scenario with windows
<madsailor> holstein,  what they say, not necessarily what they do
<holstein> you have on of those driver discs
<warlock_> I am having an issue with Ubuntu x64 iso.Would anyone be able to help
<shawn146> oh hell i am just gonna try it
<holstein> shawn146: cook it
<holstein> warlock_: whats up?
<tool88> i had problems with the 64 the 32 works perfect
<collinp> If Linux is going anywhere, we _have_ to get commercial support, no matter how much we like it.
<holstein> collinp: agreed
<holstein> of course, the question is, does linux need to 'go anywhere'
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i think it would be great
<holstein> but i can understand the arguments about keeping it small and niche
<tool88> with the track linux is on id say its just starting
<shawn146> Device Not Ready (Logical Unit not ready, Operation in progress)
<shawn146> dang
<shawn146> than it stops
<shawn146> wat do i do
<gunndawg> shawn146: dumb question but I figure I'll ask. Do you have hardware that supports 64bit ?
<shawn146> this laptop
<shawn146> but not myfriends
<shawn146> i downlaoded the 32-bit desktop version also
<shawn146> but its not burning on my DVD+RW
<tool88> do you have any media?
<gunndawg> shawn146: might wanna make sure it supports 64bit before trying to install a 64bit OS
<tool88> or use windows image burner
<shawn146> am i saying 64-bit?
<gunndawg> shawn146: I was confusing you with someone else
<holstein> shawn146: show it who's boss
<holstein> :)
<shawn146> ?
<holstein> you want to burn an iso, burn an iso
<holstein> those rw's are strange sometimes
<tool88> what program you using shawn
<holstein> ive had mixed luck with them
<holstein> i had better luck with gnomebaker
<holstein> if memory serves
<shawn146> IMGburn
<madsailor> shawn146, if you are really having trouble with your burner and have a spare USB pen drive you can use it to install instead
<shawn146> i am on windows atm
<shawn146> and i have tried usb alreayd
<tool88> are you on w7?
<madsailor> ahh..ok
<shawn146> my friends laptop doesn't support usb boot
<shawn146> my burner is brand new and perfectly fine
<shawn146> a 1200 dollah laptop betta be gooda
<aveilleux> shawn146: You sure? I mean, my laptop from 1996 supports USB booting
<tool88> its eigther the media or the program
<shawn146> i am sure
<shawn146> its not in the bios
<aveilleux> shawn146: It's usually called "removable devices"
<aveilleux> shawn146: If you can get to a temporary boot menu, it should be listed under the hard drives
<tool88> if your using w7 try right cliking the iso and use windows built in burner see if that works
<shawn146> i'm using 64-bit win7 xD
<shawn146> but i want to make the iso and dvd bootable
<shawn146> well the iso is bootable
<shawn146> i meant the dis
<shawn146> k
<shawn146> w
<shawn146> w
<shawn146> oops
<tool88> so its not fianlizing the disk?
<aveilleux> shawn146: If you burn the ISO properly, it will be bootable
<tool88> can you put a iso on a dvdrw dosnt it need to finalize the disk to be bootable
<warlock_> when it is done it should eject it self
<aveilleux> warlock_: Not necessarily. Not every program does that.
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> it wont even burn
<tool88> try another program to burn it
<holstein> http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/windowsexperience/archive/2009/04/13/burn-iso-images-natively-in-windows-7.aspx
<holstein> shawn146: ^^
<tool88> yyeah
<tool88> if you right click you can choose to burn with windows
<shawn146> -_-
<shawn146> i am getting nowhere
<aveilleux> shawn146: Why are you using a DVD+RW again?
<shawn146> its my last hope
<shawn146> my cd-rws went bad
<aveilleux> shawn146: What about normal CD-Rs
<shawn146> already used them
<gunndawg> time to watch the live feed of the adam carolla podcast!
<shawn146> and id rather use something rewritable
<aveilleux> why?
<aveilleux> shawn146: It's not like the data on the installation disc changes
<shawn146> so i can reuse it
<shawn146> but a dvd is a different format
<aveilleux> shawn146: You can use a CD-R more than once :/
<aveilleux> shawn146: And no, actually, DVDs use the same ISO-1990 format
<shawn146> not rigt
<aveilleux> shawn146: Key word "use", not "burn"
<shawn146> a cd-r can only right and right to how much space is left
<shawn146> i am using burn what are you using
<aveilleux> shawn146: write*
<shawn146> ?
<aveilleux> shawn146: I use either Brasero (Linux) or CDBurnerXP (on Windows)
<aveilleux> shawn146: you said "right". The correct word is "write"
<shawn146> well tahts what i meant >.<
<shawn146> making me go crazzyyyyy
<shawn146> aw
<shawn146> can someone help me
<shawn146> i have had his laptop for a year now
<shawn146> i need to install ubuntu
<holstein> shawn146: did you try http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/windowsexperience/archive/2009/04/13/burn-iso-images-natively-in-windows-7.aspx
<madsailor> <- wonders why people don't give me a laptop for a year
<shawn146> trying
<shawn146> hey its burning :D
<gunndawg> good
<holstein> lol
<shawn146> finalizing :O
<shawn146> verifying :O:O
<shawn146> :O
<shawn146> it finished
<gunndawg> now go install it
<shawn146> i don't think it will
<gunndawg> why not ?
<shawn146> its not burnt right
<holstein> yeah it is
<holstein> if you followed that link i gave
<holstein> and it finished properly
<holstein> shawn146: right when its loading
<holstein> hit shift
<shawn146> its not booting
<holstein> shawn146: at all?
<holstein> is the drive spinning?
<shawn146> i'm trying it
<shawn146> yes
<gunndawg> shawn146: did you change your boot device to CD/DVD in the bios ?
<shawn146> it boots from dvd's
<holstein> unless its broken
<holstein> if its a DVD/CD drive
<holstein> i'll boot from either
<gunndawg> Hit F12 when you power your computer on to get to boot menu
<gunndawg> and change it to CD/DVD
<gunndawg> at least I think its F12, might be F8
<shawn146> its bootin to the isolinux line thing
<shawn146> than takes forever
<shawn146> ISOLINUX 4.10 Debian
<shawn146> or somethin
<holstein> cool
<holstein> hit shift then
<shawn146> i see keyboard = davinchi man in purple screen
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats a good step
<shawn146> now with ubuntu loading
<holstein> its booting
<shawn146> how longg
<holstein> it'll either work eventually
<holstein> OR, its 'hanging'
 * shawn146 faceplants into keyboard
<holstein> you can say 'my bootable DVD is booting, but its not loading, seems to be hanging'
<holstein> shawn146: its takes a while
<holstein> can take a while
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> next time
<shawn146> i hear noises
<shawn146> and reving
<holstein> you're going to hit shift
<holstein> but, just hang on for a while
<shawn146> hit shift right now?
<holstein> could take 4 minutes or so
<holstein> shawn146: nope
<holstein> next time
<holstein> IF this doesnt work
<holstein> and im not paying attention
<holstein> you'll boot the CD
<holstein> and hit shift
<holstein> right after the isolinux thing
<holstein> then you can pass some trouble-shooting arguments along
<holstein> BUT, if the disc is still making noise
<holstein> you're probably fine
<shawn146> yea
<shawn146> bit quietly
<shawn146> *but
<holstein> well, its your hardware
<holstein> you'll know what the drive sounds like when its reading
<holstein> or just sitting there spinning
<shawn146> i do?
 * shawn146 stares up blindly
<holstein> well, you might
<shawn146> xD
<holstein> assuming you've used the drive while paying attention
<holstein> ;)
<shawn146> i have many times this year
<shawn146> >.<
<shawn146> its stressfull now
<holstein> stressful?
<shawn146> yea
<holstein> what is?
<shawn146> after you get one distro of ubuntu working FINALLY
<shawn146> they come out with another one
<shawn146> and delete the apps you use
<holstein> eh
<holstein> im still running 10.04
<shawn146> i was running 9.10
<holstein> just did a fresh install last week :)
<shawn146> exactly with it became 2010
<holstein> you can dist-upgrade
<holstein> i did a dist-upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<holstein> went well
<shawn146> it ried
<shawn146> took too long
<shawn146> so i quit
<shawn146> and am trying this
<holstein> how did that work out for you?
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> when i do those
<holstein> i just let them run over night
<holstein> getting quicker it seems
<holstein> used to take 8 hours ;)
<holstein> with my fast-ish network too
<holstein> anyways, dont let it push you around shawn146
<holstein> tell it what you want it to do
<DiegoTc> someone has install moinmoin??
<holstein> DiegoTc: i read about it a lot
<holstein> didnt get around to it though
<DiegoTc> holstein, this is my wiki
<DiegoTc> http://wiki.diegoturcios.org/
<shawn146> (process:273): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<DiegoTc> just install but i don't get it how to remove that information page
<holstein> ive been meaning to DL http://www.turnkeylinux.org/moinmoin
<holstein> and give it a look
<shawn146> ???
<shawn146> whats goin on
<gunndawg> holstein: looks interesting
<DiegoTc> holstein, looks great
<DiegoTc> holstein, think you can help me
<holstein> shawn146: thats probably OK
<holstein> just let it go for a while and see
<holstein> DiegoTc: im looking
<shawn146> its not doing anything
<holstein> DiegoTc: im not sure
<holstein> did you make a user?
<holstein> a superuser?
<DiegoTc> yeap
<holstein> http://jorgefer00.dyndns.org:8080/HelpOnConfiguration
<holstein> DiegoTc: hmmm
<shawn146> capslock light is just blinking
<holstein> shawn146: thats bad
<holstein> you can restart then
<shawn146> i didn't touch it >.<
<holstein> and try the shift thing
<shawn146> O_O
<holstein> after you hit shift
 * shawn146 eyes go blood dry
<holstein> you select the language
<holstein> then hit F6
<holstein> select 'nomodeset'
<shawn146> its not showing me that screen
<holstein> and try booting again
<shawn146> just goes to ubuntu loading
<holstein> shawn146: 'its' not?
<shawn146> screen
<holstein> shawn146: start again
<holstein> and hit shift more
<holstein> :)
<shawn146> do you have skype?
<holstein> not yet
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> can you get it?
<holstein> maybe later
<holstein> im about to crash
<shawn146> ...
<shawn146> why
<shawn146> can you plz help me
<holstein> its late
<shawn146> i am in a pandemic here
<shawn146> i need to get this done tonight
<holstein> well, all im going to do is tell you when to hit shift
<shawn146> my friends been really asking for it
<holstein> just try hitting shift
<shawn146> WHEN
<holstein> start now
<holstein> and keep doing it
<holstein> til you're sure it didnt work
<shawn146> ...
<shawn146> that will take forever
<holstein> DiegoTc: the moin folk i know are not online :/
<holstein> sorry im not going to be more help
<holstein> shawn146: nah
<shawn146> ...
<holstein> it'll be right at the beginning
<shawn146> my friends going to get mad
<shawn146>  at me >.<
<holstein> before the davinci thing
<shawn146> oh
<shawn146> i need to restart again..
<holstein> yup
<DiegoTc> okay
<DiegoTc> thanks holstein
<holstein> shawn146: like my grandmother used to say, you can tell your friend he has the same clothes to get glad in
<holstein> :)
<holstein> anyways, i gotta crash
<shawn146> oh dang
<shawn146> WIAT
<shawn146> WAIT
<holstein> shawn146: nomodeset is what you're looking for
<shawn146> nomodeset?
<shawn146> i did the shift thing
<holstein> cool
<shawn146> and it brougth me to the screen
<holstein> what screen?
<shawn146> with the options
<shawn146> ubuntu
<holstein> language?
<holstein> OK
<shawn146> try ubuntu without installing
<holstein> hit F6
<shawn146> install ubuntu
<shawn146> and suchj
<holstein> hit F6 *
<shawn146> ok
<holstein> thats where 'nomodeset' is
<shawn146> and?
<holstein> thats what you try next
<shawn146> hit that?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and do 'try without installing'
<holstein> OR thats what i would do
<shawn146> its only checked
<holstein> you can do install i suppose
<shawn146> will it run on 256 MB
<holstein> BUT i wouldnt want to without seeing the desktop firts
<shawn146> the 9.10 ubuntu did
<holstein> first*
<holstein> shawn146: you might need the alternate installer
<holstein> shawn146: what version are you wanting?
<holstein> 10.04?
<shawn146> no
<shawn146> i have 10.10
<shawn146> the version i want
<holstein> 256 should be fine
<shawn146> ok
 * holstein was checking at http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<shawn146> oh
<holstein> anyways, im out.. GN all
<shawn146> wait
<shawn146> can't you help a bit more?
<shawn146> i checked the nomodeset
<shawn146> what now
<shawn146> ...
<shawn146> kernal panic
<shawn146> >.<
<shawn146> hey can you help me?
<shawn146> i jsut got kernal panic
<shawn146> with ubuntu 10.10
<shawn146> iso
<shawn146> burnt on dvd
<shawn146> ...
<shawn146> zkriesse??
<madsailor> shawn146,  maybe try on the main #ubuntu channel
<zkriesse> Did someone ping me?
<shawn146> i did...
<shawn146> they said try the beginners channel
<zkriesse> No they said the main ubuntu channel which is #ubuntu
<gunndawg> Does ubuntu 10.10 come installed with a firewall? I wanna set up an apache server but also wanna make sure its secured
<zkriesse> gunndawg: Well there is a lot of security built in but you can install a firewall manager from the Software Center
<zkriesse> !firewall
<ubot2> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<zkriesse> gunndawg: ^^
<gunndawg> would I be secure enough with whats built in already if I isntall apache ?
<bioterror> !apparmor
<ubot2> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<zkriesse> gunndawg: Should be
<gunndawg> cool
<zkriesse> gunndawg: Hey, I wrote a doc on installing Apache2, PHP5 on ubuntu coupled with Firebird RDBMS
<zkriesse> If you care to look I can get the linky
<humanitylos> hello
<gunndawg> zkriesse: i'll take a look, sure
<gunndawg> I wanna work on getting python to communicate with mysql :)
<humanitylos> I need some help making a boot cd for ubuntu 10.10 i386... every program i have tried to burn the iso doesnt do it right (just seems to write it as a track) and if i try to make a usb flash boot windows seems to eject it and reinstall it in the middle of the process
<bioterror> we have only i686 ;)
<bioterror> humanity, i made last week a usb boot stick with universal usb installer
<humanitylos> i have no idea what that is.. or even if its real lol
<gunndawg> bioterror: afetr our convo last night I did some exploring and realised somthing, I dont have conkyrc
<gunndawg> bioterror: so now I wonder if there are 2 different conkys
<humanitylos> is that a win program or a linux command?
<bioterror> gunndawg, i dont think so
<bioterror> humanitylos, windows
<humanitylos> let me try that...
<gunndawg> bioterror: hmm the only place I have access to conky is via /etc/ so thats what I was on about and you said it was in ~ why did sudo apt-get install conky install it to etc ?
<bioterror> pendrivelinux.com or what was that site
<zkriesse> gunndawg: it's here at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firebird2.1/On/Ubuntu
<bioterror> gunndawg, sometimes those placis have also configs, but if you backup your home and so on you get these configs
<humanitylos> apperantly i have already tried that program bioterror...
<bioterror> theres certain benefits in using .files instead system wide configurations
<bioterror> less you have to use sudo, better that is. I think
<gunndawg> bioterror: hm ok, every theme installation I look at for conky talks about conkyrc, which doesnt exist on my system
<bioterror> humanitylos, check the md5sum of your iso
<humanitylos> i have tried several of them.. even tried a PXE with no luck.. (probably because i dont know what im doing)
<bioterror> gunndawg, becouse you have not made one
<humanitylos> how do i do that?
<humanitylos> im very new to linex
<humanitylos> linux
<gunndawg> bioterror: so you have to make a conkyrc folder ur self ?
<gunndawg> bioterror: interesting
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> just .conkyrc
<humanitylos> i got the file right from the ubuntu site
<gunndawg> bioterror: what does the "rc" stand for in conkyrc ?
<bioterror> just like any other rc -file in your /
<bioterror> ~/
<bioterror> humanitylos, i would like to help you, but my train has arrived to my destination point ill change to trams as i am commuting to work
<humanitylos> thats cool
<humanitylos> just a learning curve for me ... thanx for the help
<gunndawg> ok, here goes nothing, about to install apache, mysql, and php
<TheDelaY> can anyone here help me with a wifi problem
<TheDelaY> how does one normaly go about getting comprehensive help with ubuntu?
<gunndawg> TheDelaY: there are several channels on this irc network that offer plenty of help
<zkriesse> TheDelaY: what's the issue with your WiFi?
<zkriesse> !ask | TheDelaY
<ubot2> TheDelaY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<distort3d> http://pastebin.com/BmRuhWHn
<TheDelaY> sorry was in another chan
<bioterror> gunndawg, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487198
<shawn146> from what holstein told me its still not working
<shawn146> >.<
<gunndawg> bioterror: yeah its already installed now bioterror but thx
<gunndawg> bioterror: just trying to figure out where it put the /www folder and how to launch phpmyadmin now
<bioterror> it's usually /var/ww
<bioterror> /var/www
<bioterror> if I remember right :D
<gunndawg> bioterror: ah yes, found it, now to figure out how to get phpmyadmin launched
<gunndawg> its installed
<bioterror> was it /var/www?
<gunndawg> but localhost/phpmyadmin does not appear to work
<gunndawg> bioterror: yes
<bioterror> gunndawg, you just need to configure ports for the phpmyadmind or what ever it was and connecto to that
<bioterror> been like 5 years since last time I touched it
<gunndawg> bioterror: but right out of the box http://localhost/phpmyadmin should work, right ?
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> but usually that's a security risk :D
<bioterror> that's why it's binded to another ports
<gunndawg> hmm
<gunndawg> got it workin bioterror
<gunndawg> had to include it in the apache2.conf
<gunndawg> sweet, got it all set up :)
<TheDelaY> so i've dual installed ubuntu.studio 10.10 with windows, and i've been working on getting the wireless working on ubuntu, seems to have something to do with the manual button for wifi and a program that turnes it off when you shutdown windows. trying to get it fixed i made it worse by somehow rfkilling the wifi
<bioterror> sounds almost like samsung laptop :)
<bioterror> these seem to have these problems if you disable it from the windows, it wont work in ubuntu
<TheDelaY> i almost had it working again in windows for a second, but now it's not again.
<TheDelaY> s@IT:~$ rfkill list wifi
<TheDelaY> hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<TheDelaY> Soft blocked: no
<TheDelaY> 	Hard blocked: yes
<TheDelaY> how do you unblock a hrd block
<TheDelaY> and what's the deal with the past bin? is there one for every chan?
<TheDelaY> and how do you actualy use it
<madsailor> TheDelaY, maybe an unhelpful question, but have you physically toggled the wireless switch/button on the computer?
<TheDelaY> for the last 3 days
<TheDelaY> yes i have
<madsailor> haha..ok. Well, seems that linux is saying it's the physical switch. it could be a bad contact in the physical switch itself, or a win vs linux issue that bioterror was talking about (and I know nothing about)
<TheDelaY> it was working originaly, and it was still working after the linux dual install, but not in linux
<TheDelaY> after some trying to get it fixed, it got worse
<TheDelaY> now it no longer work's in windows
<TheDelaY> but i did have it working and ubblocked earleir today, but only for one boot into windows. and the same command "rfkill unblock wifi" doesn't fix it this time
<TheDelaY> i have hw due tomorrow so i've been trying not to think about how badly i need to be on the internet the last 3 days
<madsailor> TheDelaY, did you try that command as sudo?
<shawn146> well good night
<madsailor> actually, N/M won't help...... rfkill does nothing for HW block no matter the user
<TheDelaY> omg, sleep dep will make you overlook the simplest things sometimes
<caramel> hi, I have a really noob question. installed ubuntu 10.04 yesterday, completely unfamiliar with it. originally monitor resolution was stuck on 800x600. downloaded driver from ati's site and then my bf typed in something into the terminal and now I can choose from all the 4:3 resolutions but no 16:9 ones. trying to google what to do but getting confused. thanks =]
<TheDelaY> well it says it's unblocked now, thanks.
<TheDelaY> wierd really, it's not saposed to do anything>
<madsailor> TheDelaY, hmm, well, glad it worked.  Get some sleep and good luck with the HW
<TheDelaY> well i hope <keeps fingers crossed>
<TheDelaY> course my network manager now says i'm not connected and am in fact having some sort of error
<madsailor> caramel, I'm not running proprietary (ati) drivers, but I think you can adjust the settings under system>administration>additional drivers
<caramel> I dont have an additional drivers on the menu. I have a hardware drivers which says ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver activated and in use (initially there was nothing there when i could only get 800x600). cant see anywhere to adjust a setting (or click)
<madsailor> caramel, do you have system>preferences>display?
<caramel> no. I have two versions of 'ati catalyst control centre' both of which give me an error and system>preferences>monitors
<madsailor> Unfortunately I am flying blind besause, as I said, I am not running the drivers you are.  I think that under the ATI controls that you cannot access are the settings for alternate resolutions.  If you check under the system>preferences>monitors, and there is nothing, then I'd recommend asking a the main ubuntu channel: #ubuntu
<caramel> thank you for your help :)
<madsailor> caramel, np
<midhuno> hi
<UndiFineD> !ask | midhuno
<ubot2> midhuno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<midhuno> i want to know about terminal
<gunndawg> Why am I still able to access phpmyadmin even after I shut off apache ?
<midhuno> k, what is the use of terminal??
<UndiFineD> midhuno: all you see, is somehow a commandline command
<UndiFineD> gunndawg: maybe you have multiple webservers running
<gunndawg> UndiFineD: I shouldnt
<madsailor> midhuno, it is a more direct interface with your computer than the GUI....read up on it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<midhuno> i downloaded the utorrent from internet but i cant install that....how to instal a program in ubuntu??
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get install utorrent
<UndiFineD> if that is available
<geirha> gunndawg: sudo fuser -v 80/tcp  # will list all processes using tcp port 80
<UndiFineD> the default is transmission
<madsailor> gunndawg, you can find out by entering 127.0.0.1 in a browser
<gunndawg> madsailor: find what out ?
<bioterror> microtorrent
<bioterror> Operating systemMicrosoft Windows
<madsailor> gunndawg, sorry, if your webserver is still running
<UndiFineD> http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/
<bioterror> Mac OS X 10.5 (Intel and PPC)
<bioterror> Linux (using Wine is officially supported),[10] native Linux version planned[11]
<andrew_46> midhuno: Is utorrent still alpha release for linux?
<bioterror> andrew_46, there's no such thing
<geirha> It is
<midhuno> UndiFineD , but the utorrent file is in my download directory
<gunndawg> see that is the thing. http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ does not work when I turn apache off, but http://localhost/phpmyadmin still opens up phpmyadmin
<midhuno> andrew_46, ya it is alpha
<gunndawg> madsailor: I shut my apache server down but i am still able to access phpmyadmin via localhost/phpmyadmin my browser, why is that ?
<madsailor> gunndawg, nott sure, not an expert (yet ;) Maybe it runs on a different port and needs to be shutdown seperately
<gunndawg> madsailor: probably, not sure how to
<UndiFineD> gunndawg: sudo netstat -tulpn |grep 80
<andrew_46> midhuno: If you are keen to learn the terminal + use torrents there is a nice torrent client called rtorrent
<bioterror> andrew_46, someone is asking why utorrent wont run and you're suggesting rtorment ;)
<midhuno> andrew_46, is transmission is good??
<gunndawg> UndiFineD: ok that turned up Skype
<andrew_46> midhuno: Transmission is a great program, I used it extensively before moving to rtorrent, I believe it is the default Ubuntu client
<bioterror> transmission rules
<bioterror> I can easily move torrents from drive to another with it
<midhuno> andrew_46, which is better in ur opinion??
<bioterror> I've had no problems with transmission and I've used it on OS X and Linux
<bioterror> and I want to have option to choose where I place my torrent downloads before I start leeching
<andrew_46> midhuno: For gui use Transmission is excellent, for commandline rtorrent is excellent :)
<andrew_46> Transmission can be up and running very quickly, rtorrent a little slower
<midhuno> andrew_46, i dont know commands to download torrent
<andrew_46> midhuno: In that case I would suggest start with Transmission :)
<midhuno> is there any download accelerator for linux??
 * andrew_46 will definitely look at the utorrent Linux client when it is released
<bioterror> andrew_46, might take as long as duke nukem forever :D
<bioterror> midhuno, what's download accelerator?
<bioterror> midhuno, I accelerated my downloads by changing my 8Mbit adsl to 100Mbit cable
<kristian-aalborg> andrew_46: rtorrent is cool
<madsailor> midhuno, I'm with andrew_46 and recommend transmission for GUI torrenting, but to throw another option out, if you are familiar with and like the UI of utorrent tthen qbittorrent will make you feel at home
<andrew_46> bioterror: Actually what I am really waiting for is a more up tp date Skype client :(
<kristian-aalborg> deluge is fine, too (although a bit heavy on resources, if memory serves)
<andrew_46> kristian-aalborg: I love it, and it seems to download better/faster than other clients I have tried
<midhuno> bioterror:download accelerator like DAP and internet download manager in Windows
<kristian-aalborg> midhuno: I use wget for most downloads, it works pretty well
<kristian-aalborg> andrew_46: which client are we talking about? ;)
<midhuno> kristian-aalborg: but it will not integrate with mozilla na??
<andrew_46> kristian-aalborg: torrent clients? I started mainly with Transmission
 * andrew_46 finally gets the joke...
<kristian-aalborg> midhuno: just open a terminal, type wget and Shift+Insert
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, curl -O ;D
<bioterror> I've got actually better speeds with curl than with wget
<kristian-aalborg> yes, so they say... never got into the habit but perhaps I should
<kristian-aalborg> wget never failed me, though ;)
<midhuno> kristian-aalborg; for what??
<kristian-aalborg> for downloading things
<kristian-aalborg> curl is better for single files I hear, though
<distort3d> http://pastebin.com/cs1rTRxQ
<gunndawg> andrew_46: whats up!
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Just getting ready for a home yoga session :)
<andrew_46> It has become a little quiet here.....
<gunndawg> right on
<gunndawg> im trying to research the best ways to keep a clean ubuntu installation
<gunndawg> like clean up junk files, etc
<gunndawg> unless ubuntu takes care of that it self
<bioterror> gunndawg, just remember to purge when you remove stuff
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Min you if you upgrade you will nly have each installation for 6 months
<bioterror> andrew_46, what?
<andrew_46> bioterror: new release every 6 months
<gunndawg> bioterror: if I havent been purging then what do I do now to get rid of left over files ?
<bioterror> andrew_46, sudo sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bioterror> double sudo!
<bioterror> gunndawg, you might have some config files in /etc for example
<bioterror> or some leftovers in /usr/share ;)
<gunndawg> bioterror: can I just get rid of them ?
<andrew_46> Hmmmm... I was never a fan of the upgrade path, I preferred a clean install, this might be a superstition perhaps
<bioterror> I've always used upgrading
<gunndawg> bioterror: I have a TON of conf files in etc
<bioterror> gunndawg, ofcourse you have ;)
<gunndawg> bioterror: how do I know what files I can get rid of in usr and etc ?
<bioterror> gunndawg, you're thinking too difficult things ;)
<bioterror> you're talking about few megabytes
<gunndawg> bioterror: I am one of those Computer OCD freaks that likes to make sure my computer is as clean as I can get it, with no junk files laying around taking up space
<gunndawg> bioterror: heh
<gunndawg> bioterror: I guess I shouldnt worry about it then eh ?
<s-fox> Hello.
<andrew_46> s-fox: hi :)
<s-fox> andrew_46 Hi!
<s-fox> How are you ?
<andrew_46> I am well, and you?
<s-fox> Not bad thank you,  just sorting work stuff out. ZZZzzz
<andrew_46> s-fox: Beginner's team seems to be thriving, althouggh I do not recognise many of the people here :(
<JackyAlcine> Like me?
<s-fox> andrew_46,  Yes, I had noticed things were perhaps getting better.
<andrew_46> JackyAlcine: exactly :)
<JackyAlcine> I've been around for a few months; helping here and there. :D
<andrew_46> JackyAlcine: Are you on the Ubuntu Forums much?
<JackyAlcine> Not really; I'm a programmer that dedicates too much time to C++. :)
<JackyAlcine> If I am, it's usually me asking a week-old question.
<andrew_46> JackyAlcine: My time with the UBT was a while back, I loiter in the multimedia section of the Ubntu Forums mostly these days
<JackyAlcine> How old is the UBT?
<head_victim> -ChanServ- Registered : Feb 15 01:48:05 2007 (3 years, 51 weeks, 2 days, 09:31:51 ago)
<head_victim> Suggests it's at least 3 years and 51 weeks old.
<head_victim> Means that it's got a birthday coming up in a few days!
<andrew_46> JackyAlcine: Not sure, I seem to remember it is Bodhizazen's baby, but I might be wrong
<JackyAlcine> Wow..
 * s-fox wonders how long I have been here...
<andrew_46> Not bad when you think that Ubuntu has not been around all that long
<s-fox> Okay,  it seems I have been on the team since 2009
<s-fox> Time flies.
<duanedesign> s-fox: wow, it sure does. I joined early '09 too
<s-fox> Seen a lot of faces come and go too
<s-fox> :|
 * duanedesign nods
 * Daniel0108 is away: I'm busy
<JoeMaverickSett> !away | Daniel0108
<ubot2> Daniel0108: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Daniel0108> oops, sorry, my client posted this, I'll turn this feature off ;)
<seidos> if i "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" will the system boot to a shell?
<zkriesse> Probably
<MrChrisDruif> Most likely...
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<bioterror> it just removes it
<bioterror> you have to remove gdm or prevent it from init.d to be launched
<MichealH> purge it?
<bioterror> meta packages purpose is only fetch lots of packages
<bioterror> if you remove meta package, you technically just remove a script
<MichealH> But purge removes every package installed?
<bioterror> nope
<MichealH> Hmm...
<MichealH> Oh well :P
<seidos> well, at least i know what *not* to do
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~% sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-restricted-addons
<bioterror> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<bioterror>   lubuntu-restricted-addons* lubuntu-restricted-extras*
<seidos> yeah, i don't want to boot into a gui
<bioterror> seidos, why not?
<seidos> bioterror: because the system doesn't need it anymore
<bioterror> then sudo apt-get purge gdm
<seidos> well, i'll try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183084 , last post
<seidos> bioterror: all right, i'll try that
<seidos> sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> ubuntu-desktop doesnt matter and it will be removed when gdm is removed
<MrChrisDruif> Why do you want to remove the desktop seidos? Want to go Linux-freak? :P
<seidos> MrChrisDruif: converting it to a server
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<seidos> that's pretty sweet.  i guess now i know what packages to install during minimal cli
<seidos> xorg, gdm, and ubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Doesn't ubuntu-desktop install all the others as deps?
<marku216> heya
<newlad> here we go
<newlad> anyone familiar with not working inbuilt card readers on ubuntu netbook remix 10.10?
<newlad> wont recognize the card when i put it in
<seidos> newlad: i'm working on my own problem.  i know that my card reader used to work, but it doesn't anymore for some reason
<kristian-aalborg> what link would you give someone as an introduction to open source?
<aveilleux> Anything that doesn't involve Richard Stallman or Eric Raymond
<aveilleux> rms and esr, respectively
<seidos> or Linus Torvalds?
<aveilleux> Nah, Linus isn't insane
<seidos> insane is relative
<kristian-aalborg> neither are the others... they're just *huge* nerds
<aveilleux> I'll rephrase
<kristian-aalborg> someone compared the bittorrent guy to them, so I looked him up... the dude is *married*, would you believe it
<aveilleux> He's not so paranoid he checks his email with curl and emacs (rms), and he's not a libertarian antiestablishmentarian (esr)
 * seidos gets more paranoid
<bioterror> hahaha, stallman is out of this world :)
<aveilleux> In more ways than one...
<red2kic> kristian-aalborg: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<red2kic> There are bunch of pictures emphasising stuffs.
<kristian-aalborg> " The idea is that you donate your work to a "database" of software, words, images and so - then others can re-use and develop it as they wish under a given set of conditions." - does this make sense and is it correct?
<kristian-aalborg> red2kic: thanks, I've seen that page before
<kristian-aalborg> as I see it, the thing is to be bold but not militant ;)
<red2kic> kristian-aalborg: http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/3233/why-do-programmers-write-applications-and-then-make-them-free
<red2kic> Lot of informations that can be used. :)
<newlad> hi there
<newlad> how can i change my kernel version to 2.6.37.12.12 under 10.10
<bioterror> compile it :D
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<newlad> reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel
<newlad> You have no idea what you are doing, and if you break something, you'll need help fixing it. Depending on what you do wrong, you might end up having to reinstall your system from scratch.
<newlad> THATS ME =D
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> newlad, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<red2kic> newlad: Be patient, young grasshopper.
<red2kic> Two more months and you can have your kernels. ;3
<bioterror> newlad, is there a reason why you want this 2.6.37-12 kernel?
<newlad> bioterror: i believe i have this bug
<newlad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633852 in linux "0cf2:6250 ENE Technology, Inc. card reader not supported (dup-of: 530277)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 530277 in linux "0cf2:6250 ENE Technology, Inc. card reader not supported" [Medium,Fix released]
<newlad> and according to them the newer kernel should fix it
<bioterror> grab from the ppa 2.6.38 ;)
<red2kic> It's not stable yet.
<newlad> i have to admit that im still trying to find out how to actually do it...i have to say im a complete newbie to ubuntu
<bioterror> sudo dpkg -I foooo.deb
<bioterror> -i sorry
<newlad> and what red2kic said that it is not stabel...could i use a different one which fixes the probe with the non functioning card reader but runs stabel?
<red2kic> newlad: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<red2kic> newlad: Notice "ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa" -- You want that.
<red2kic> Also, there are (Read about installing) link. It's very self-explaintory.
<red2kic> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa" will do the trick. -- Then you update your sources with "aptitude update" (I can't remember what it is for apt-get). -- Then you search for "linux-meta-lts"
<red2kic> Ah. :
<red2kic> sudo apt-get update
<newlad> and it should work after that?
<red2kic> newlad: When you update, you find the new package. You install it. Then you reboot it. You should see it, hopefully.
<red2kic> newlad: If not, hold SHIFT at bootup and roll back to older kernel.
<newlad> grand so! ill give it a shot! thanks red2kic
<red2kic> newlad: Let me know how it goes.
<newlad> red2kic: is this the verison im supposed to have now? 2.6.35-25?
<seidos> newlad: (cc red2kic) that's the default kernel in maverick, not an older one
<newlad> hmmm
<bioterror> 2.6.35-26-generic
<newlad> i must have done somehting wrong then i suppose ;)
<bioterror> that's what I am running on 10.10
<seidos> newlad: u might want to install an older kernel from ppa.  search for "linux-image" to see what's available
<seidos> it doesn't go back terribly far, though.
<red2kic> newlad: Did you install it though?
<red2kic> newlad: Not just adding the ppa -- but explicity install the package.
<newlad> would it not do that automatically?
<newlad> oh]=)
<newlad> hmmm how do i do that?
<red2kic> newlad: No. You added the PPA. It's now in your repository. Then you search for the package.
<newlad> sorry about all this not
<red2kic> It's now on your repo. Look for it. "apt-cache linux-meta-lts"
<newlad> it says invalid operation
<red2kic> newlad: Err. "apt-cache search linux-meta" -- Sorry.
<newlad> now it didnt do anything at all
<bioterror> why not just wget the certain files from mainline and dpkg -i
<red2kic> (Mainly because I don't want him to do it everytime they released a kernel).
<red2kic> :o
<bioterror> he can choose from grub that installed kernel or something
<bioterror> and still get updates from the repositories
<red2kic> newlad: "apt-cache search linux-image-generic-lts-back"
<newlad> still nothing im afraid
<bioterror> what are you searching for?
<red2kic> newlad: "apt-cache search linux-image" <-- Nothing?
<red2kic> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1415342/+listing-archive-extra
<newlad> that new kernel package i suppose
<red2kic> newlad: Ya.
<newlad> this came up http://paste.ubuntu.com/564654/
<red2kic> newlad: Did you ran "sudo apt-get update" after you added the ppa?
<newlad> yes
<red2kic> newlad: I suppose you can do what bioterror say -- dpkg -i package.deb
<red2kic> It should show up in the repo though. :\
<newlad> thats the exact comman i need?
<red2kic> Something like that. It's just an example syntax .
<newlad> oh dinners ready =D
<newlad> i thank you all so far! ill certainly have to come back at some stage to fuigre this one out =)
<newlad> thanks for all your help!
<hesam> hi
<red2kic_> exit
<Cheri703> if I'm trying to determine what video card might work with an ubuntu system, should I search by gpu or actual brand/model (it's a zotac that I'm trying to find out about, but nvidia geforce 210 gpu)
<MrChrisDruif> Cheri703: Could you redefine your question?
<Cheri703> ok, I am going to build a computer, I am trying to choose a video card, but I want to make sure it is compatible with ubuntu, should I search by chipset (GeForce 210) or by make/model (Zotac something-or-other)?
<Cheri703> I have not found any info for the specific model so far
<Cheri703> I guess further question is: is compatibility specific to gpu or do different models using the same gpu need slightly different drivers?
<tenach> I am getting an exec error when I try to chroot from my liveusb to harddrive.
<madsailor> Cheri703,  check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia - should answer your question
<Cheri703> awesome, thanks!
<tenach> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<tenach> How would I go about this? I have the filesystem mounted and am running chroot as sudo
<Myla> Hi there. I just came in and need help.
<madsailor> tenach, you may need to run /usr/sbin/env-update in the chroot before you can issue bash commands
<Myla> I tried to boot from a USB stick for the first time, and it froze.
<Myla> Hmm, I'll try asking somewhere else. Bye.
<holstein> lol
<tenach> madsailor: I can't even chroot into anything, I get that error, and there is no /usr/sbin/env-update
<tenach> wow, Myla was impatient...
<holstein> but polite
<holstein> kinda
<MrChrisDruif> tenach: Yes Myla was impatient :P
<madsailor> tenach, ok.  first you need to mount the hard drive 'sudo mount /dev/yourhdhere /mnt/mountpoint', then run 'sudo chroot /mnt/mountpoint /bin/bash
<tenach> madsailor: I figured out my error I think; I'm booting from an i686 USB and the hdd has an amd64 install...
<tenach> madsailor: That is what is giving me the error; the hdd is mounted and the chroot fails. probably because of what I stated above.
<madsailor> tenach maybe...cant say I've tried 32bit to x64 chroot before.
<tenach> madsailor: yeah this is my first time too...
<tenach> Well bugger.
<madsailor> try asking in #ubuntu, bound to be someone with experience in that siruation
<tenach> From the forum, it's looking like i can't.
<tenach> All I need to do is update-grub on the target machine
<madsailor> tenach, it's a pain, but I guess you could set up a x64 ubuntu usb
<tenach> Yeah it is a pain, as i'm not where I can do that right now.
<tenach> Looks like I'm going to need to buy another usb stick and keep one i686 and the other amd64. :/
<MrChrisDruif> tenach: ??
<MrChrisDruif> amd64 and i686....why?
<tenach> MrChrisDruif: You can't chroot from i686 into an amd64 machine.
<madsailor> tenach, if you are just changing the MBR with the grub update you may be able to configure it manually.  Check the grub2 docs on ubuntu support
<tenach> madsailor: Grub2 requires update-grub to be run.
<tenach> I've tried manually already. :/
<madsailor> tenach, when you boot the machine what happens...do you come to the grub menu?
<tenach> madsailor: It fails due to acpi. I just need to acpi=off.
<tenach> brb.
<madsailor> tenach, just wondering if you get to the grub menu on boot, because you can manually boot the ubuntu partition with flags like that
<madsailor> tenach, also, it might help following this line by line :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<tenach> back
<tenach> I've fixed it and also set the default to acpi=off so future updates shouldn't do this...
<tenach> madsailor: no, the grub menu is hidden by default
<tenach> Thanks for the help madsailor :)
<madsailor> tenach, well, with no grub menu, and no chroot ability there's no way to change the system, so the only option left that I see is to change to x64 usb
<madsailor> yep, np....sorry there's no easier answer (that I know of)
<tenach> madsailor: I've got the issue worked out - turns out you *can* edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually, even if it says you can't.
<tenach> Edited it, then changed /etc/default/grub after booting into the machine, then ran update-grub to clean the file :)
<madsailor> tenach, great.glad you got it sorted
<tenach> Again, thanks for the help :)
 * madsailor tips his hat at tenach
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-09
<gunndawg> im back in the house!
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: "The House of Flying Daggers"? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai gunndawg :)
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team || http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/ask-smart-questions.pdf || Nobody around? Try asking in #
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team || http://is.gd/nmyFqV || Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu
<ApOgEE> hi all
<humanitylos> hello
<humanitylos> I am trying to install Ubuntu and it says i need a i686 version.... all I can find is a i386 or a 64bit... does anyone know of a i686 version?
<aveilleux> humanitylos: 686 is compatible with 386
<humanitylos> well i tried to install it with a x86-64 and it says the kernal isnt right
<humanitylos> install cd that is
<aveilleux> humanitylos: x86-64 is 64-bit
<humanitylos> ok... thought the x86 meant 32-64..
<humanitylos> x86 being i386
<aveilleux> humanitylos: x86-64 is the name of th 64-bit instruction set on Intel CPUs. It is compatible with AMD64, AMD's 64-bit implementation.
<paultag>  /me holds back 64 bit rage rant
<humanitylos> ok thanx.. now.. my next problem.... I downloaded the i386 ISO from ubuntu.com (the cd i had was from a friend..) and have tried and destroyed 6 cd-r disks triing to burn the iso ... for some reason I can not get it to boot.. anyone know why this is? I have tried several programs and i have tried doing a USB boot as well...
<aveilleux> humanitylos: Did you try burning at the lowest speed?
<humanitylos> yes
<humanitylos> and i have a program that ajusts the speed on its own
<aveilleux> humanitylos: Did you try downloading a new copy of the ISO?
<humanitylos> yes several times..
<humanitylos> even tried cd and DVD
<humanitylos> WR and -R
<humanitylos> Used a Windows cd and it booted just fine.. so i know its not hardware..
<humanitylos> or the Bios
<aveilleux> humanitylos: Maybe it's the burning function of the drive that's gone bad?
<humanitylos> donno... I mean I can Read what is writen... but when I goto boot it doesnt... Its like the Boot record on the CD is missing
<seidos> humanitylos: cd isn't booting?
<humanitylos> correct
<LaranKriese> I cannot autoinstall Samsung's unified print driver????
<seidos> humanitylos: the only thing i can think of right now is to do an md5 checksum on the iso image, and compare it with the checksum in the md5 file on the releases.ubuntu.com server
<seidos> LaranKriese: why not?
<humanitylos> did that..
<seidos> humanitylos: what iso?
<humanitylos> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<LaranKriese> it's supposed to be a simple double click (according to samsung)
<humanitylos> striaght from the ubuntu website
<seidos> humanitylos: try ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386 if that works, please come back so we can get a bug filed
<seidos> humanitylos: you can get it @ http://release.ubuntu.com
<seidos> correction
<seidos> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<humanitylos> Ok.. will do.
<humanitylos> thanx.
<seidos> good luck
<LaranKriese> I went back to 10.04 since 10.10 would not give me a readable iso
<seidos> humanitylos: thank me if it works, if not, come back and we'll see what we can do
<humanitylos> ok
<seidos> LaranKriese: what hardware do you have?
<seidos> LaranKriese: perhaps you and humanitylos are using similar hardware?
<LaranKriese> amd 64,
<seidos> LaranKriese: let me see if there is a bug already filed against your samsung printer.  what is the model #?
<LaranKriese> ml-1665
<UndiFineD> LaranKriese: are you family of zkriesse ?
<LaranKriese> not that I know
<LaranKriese> I would like to do a terminal install of this driver but need to be walked through it.  Samsung only gives information to allow graphical installation and that has failed.  The autoinstaller will not run...
<LaranKriese> I've upgraded to various ubuntu hoping this would help....
<seidos> LaranKriese: i could try running it here.  there isn't a bug in launchpad.  the samsung driver may not be open source, and if that's the case, there really isn't anything an developer can do :|
<seidos> launchpad = bug tracking system
<LaranKriese> it's not open source but I was hoping someone could help....
<seidos> LaranKriese: i will try running the file here.
<LaranKriese> and I'm not quite a noob but am getting no help or assistance from anyone (at ubuntu or Samsung)
<seidos> LaranKriese: you are receiving help from ubuntu now.  i am doing my best :)
<LaranKriese> thanks
<seidos> LaranKriese: do you tried "sudo sh install.sh"?
<LaranKriese> no
<seidos> do=so
<LaranKriese> what would be the command here and which directory
<seidos> i need 2 min to download the tar.gz file
<seidos> LaranKriese: where did you download the samsung driver?
<LaranKriese> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com
<seidos> LaranKriese: can you give me a link to the file you are using?  i am downloading a file, but i want to make sure it is the same file
<LaranKriese> this is the manual:  Http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201011/20101129112453066/EN/User_Guide_en/english/start_here.htm
<seidos> LaranKriese: that is the user guide.  not the driver.
<LaranKriese> yeah I know, looking for the driver page....
<LaranKriese> http://www.samsung.com/ca/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP00&prd_ia_cd=&prd_mdl_cd=ML-1665/XAA&prd_mdl_name=ML-1665&srchword=ML-1665
<seidos> LaranKriese: you did download the file, correct?  what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<LaranKriese> /home/laran/Downloads/UnifiedLinuxDriver_0.86.tar.gz
<LaranKriese> I also downloaded the smart panel:              /home/laran/Downloads/Smartpanel_0.86.tar.gz
<LaranKriese> I have extracted the unified linux driver and went into cdroot to double click on autoinstall and I get the panel asking to run in terminal, run, etc
<LaranKriese> I've tried to run it, run it in terminal and nothing.....
<seidos> LaranKriese: what was the extension of the file you downloaded?
<LaranKriese> 0.86 I guess....
<seidos> LaranKriese: the file i downloaded has the extension .tar.gz
<LaranKriese> sorry... terms.  yes it's .tar.gz
<seidos> LaranKriese: perhaps you should tell me the steps you took after downloading the file
<seidos> LaranKriese: specifically, did you extract the file using tar -xvvf filename?
<bioterror> LaranKriese, http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<bioterror> seidos, tar zxvf
<bioterror> z goes for the gunzip
<LaranKriese> no, I did it according to samsung in graphical mode (need to read the instructions I followed)
<seidos> bioterror: -xvvf worked for me.
<gunndawg> Any good web development tools for ubuntu ?
<seidos> LaranKriese: when you tried in graphic mode, what happened?
<LaranKriese> bioterror: thanks for the page -bookmarked it
<bioterror> LaranKriese, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621 loooots of conversation
<LaranKriese> seidos: I will try -xvvf first
<seidos> gunndawg: php and django comes to mind
<gunndawg> seidos: php is a programming language, I am more after development tools
<seidos> LaranKriese: i was able to run sudo ./autorun and i'm looking at a graphical installer now
<seidos> gunndawg: then not sure what you mean by "development tools".  gimp?  :)
<gunndawg> seidos: gimp is a graphics editor, not a web development tool, sigh
<seidos> it has a little dude that is...er. is this installer for real?
<seidos> LaranKriese: are you serious?
<LaranKriese> okay so I need to tar -xvvf
<seidos> gunndawg: are you literal?
<LaranKriese> seidos: not sure what yer looking at since I am not in terminal nor in autoinstall.  yer ahead of me....
<gunndawg> seidos: well when you recommend a programming language and a graphics editor for "web development tools" then I have to be literal
<seidos> gunndawg: not really
<gunndawg> seidos: what does gimp have to do with web developing ?
<seidos> gunndawg: building graphics for your pages
<gunndawg> seidos: I dont use graphics for webdesign, I use css, so its not a web development tool, its a graphics editor
<seidos> gunndawg: ah, so you're looking for something like dreamweaver or something?
<seidos> gunndawg: what tool do you use with css?
<gunndawg> seidos: I dont use a tool, css is a syntax
<gunndawg> seidos: I am after web development IDE's
<seidos> gunndawg: only IDE i'm aware of is geany
<seidos> gunndawg:  not sure it would meet your definition for "wdt"
<seidos> any ideas on why my web server isn't parsing php5 files?
<seidos> i followed the instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMP#Troubleshooting PHP 5
<seidos> i got it working on my notebook without a problem...but on my server, no luck right now
<seidos> the server is a 10.04 system
<LaranKriese> seidos: how do I autorun the unifiedLinuxDriver???
<seidos> LaranKriese: i did it by typing sudo ./autorun in the folder that i decompressed the files in
<holstein> seidos: PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 12 2011 18:36:08)
<holstein> is that the verion you have?
<madsailor> hey gunndawg, just saw your web dev ? earlier.  I havn't used it but cssed in the software center looks like the ticket for css related dev
<seidos> holstein: libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7_i386.deb is the package that installed, but how do i check what version is actually working?
<holstein> i ran php5 -version
<seidos> working=installed
<holstein> looks like the same though
<holstein> i dont use php on my server
<seidos> The program 'php5' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<seidos> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<seidos> :|
<holstein> but if there is something easy i can do to test
<holstein> i will
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you need that i think
<holstein> i would sudo apt-get install php5
<seidos> holstein: okay, this is weird.  i did sudo apt-get install php5
<seidos> then i typed php5 --version , and it says php5 isn't installed
<holstein> m@prometheus:~$ php5 -version
<holstein> PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 12 2011 18:36:08)
<seidos> i should stop using my thumb
<seidos> PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan 12 2011 18:36:08)
<seidos> Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats what i have
<seidos> it said i needed to install php-cli
<holstein> 10.04 server version
<seidos> holstein: do you have that package?
<holstein> not installed
<seidos> weird
<holstein> im not sure you need that
<seidos> dang, now i can't remove it
<holstein> ?
<holstein> php?
<seidos> the php-cli package
<holstein> lol
<holstein> yeah, i dont know about that one
<holstein> not sure what its for
<holstein> i installed php5 for something else that i didnt get around to doing
<seidos> ah dang it, forgot the 5 in php5
<seidos> i can't run php5 -version without that package
<holstein> yeah?
<seidos> holstein: ah, i'm not using server version
<seidos> maybe that's why
<seidos> i did the alternate installer
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i wouldnt think it would matter that much
<seidos> i knew i should've done server install
<seidos> dang it
<holstein> well, you should be able to make that one do whatever you need
<holstein> in theory
<seidos> oh well
<holstein> if you can fine a server guru
<seidos> yeah, in theory
<holstein> fine*
<holstein> find**
<seidos> are you a server guru?
<holstein> far from it ;)
<holstein> an arm-chair server enthusiast at best
<seidos> well...i'll keep trying
<seidos> and if i get it working, hopefully it will be stable
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> it'll be solid
<seidos> hmmm, maybe it doesn't work because nobody has ever tried it before
<seidos> from an alternate iso install
<seidos> halpbatman: greetings your honor
<holstein> nah
<holstein> well, i cant say from alternate
<halpbatman> sup
<holstein> but i know PHP has worked from a desktop install
<holstein> normal live CD
<holstein> php dont care
<holstein> its something fiddly we're not thinking of
<seidos> yeah, same here
<seidos> what are you thinking of?
<seidos> ah, i see what you are saying
<holstein> seidos: did you turn it off and back on again ;)
<seidos> well, does alternate and server pull packages from same place?
<seidos> holstein: yeah,restarted it
<holstein> yeah, its all the same repos
<holstein> and you got the same package i have
<halpbatman> what's the cmd in terminal to reboot comp and to shut down?
<holstein> sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> or sudo reboot
<halpbatman> ty
<halpbatman> and one more than
<halpbatman> thing
<halpbatman> what's to repeat previous cmd or previous entry
<halpbatman> like i type shutdown
<holstein> you can arrow up
<halpbatman> and then it asks for authentication
<halpbatman> so is there something i can do to
<halpbatman> sudo "something"
<holstein> hmm
<halpbatman> to make it repeat what I just did with sudo?
<holstein> not really
<holstein> well, there is something for that
<holstein> to replace something in the last command
<holstein> BUT i used it once right after i heard about it
<holstein> let me see if i can dig up a link
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> thx
<holstein> i'll have to look around for that
<holstein> it was handy
<holstein> but not handy enough ;)
<halpbatman> !!
<halpbatman> found it
<halpbatman> it's !!
<halpbatman> you just do
<halpbatman> sudo !!
<halpbatman> and repeat previous command
<holstein> cool
<holstein> that even different than the one i was thinking about
<holstein> that one is better for your needs i think
<holstein> sudo !!
<halpbatman> yeah i'm pretty lazy
<halpbatman> lol
<holstein> the one i had would fix a typo
<holstein> in a long string
<holstein> easily
<holstein> are you lazy, or efficient :)
<halpbatman> the line starts to blur :P
<seidos> hi Elise001
<Elise001> hi Seidos. Just hanging out on IRC for a bit.
 * gunndawg is making a Linux Development Blog site :)
<seidos> okay.  i'm trying to get my webserver up.  not having much luck though
 * seidos has a site, but no server right now :(
<gunndawg> seidos: its quite easy, just install apache2
<holstein> seidos: is it local?
<holstein> i would try viewing it locally if you can
<seidos> gunndawg: apache2 works, but php5-mysql doesn't right now
<holstein> to get the firewall and net out of the equation
<holstein> OIC
<seidos> holstein: it's local.
<holstein> just parts are borked
<halpbatman> how do you guys do name: on irc?
<halpbatman> sry i'm a noob
<holstein> halpbatman: change your nick?
<holstein>  /nick halpbatman234
<holstein> or whatever
<halpbatman> no like on the channel it says "holstein: it's local"
<holstein> OH
<halpbatman> how do you do that in front of your msg?
<holstein> i use tab
<holstein> i type halp
<holstein> and then hit tab
<holstein> halpbatman: like that
<halpbatman> holstein: oh nice
<holstein> :)
<halpbatman> ty :D
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i had to ask about that one too
<holstein> GN all
<holstein> i gotta try getting horizontal...
<seidos> night holstein
<halpbatman> holstein: good night
<seidos> halpbatman: good nick
<halpbatman> seidos: ty :P
<seidos> halpbatman: if you find batman, let me know
<halpbatman> lol
<Elise001> Bye Seidos. I should go home and get some sleep. It was a long drive to CSU Monterey Bay and back to Sunnyvale.
<halpbatman> i'm really liking ubuntu/linux
<halpbatman> it's my first time using linux
<halpbatman> i installed it on my samsung netbook
<halpbatman> the netbook version
<halpbatman> pretty clean
<halpbatman> and i'm learning to use cmdline
<halpbatman> + i may find batman
<halpbatman> does anyone use the netbook version?
<halpbatman> i wanna make the menu bar "autohide"
<halpbatman> is there any way to do it?
<halpbatman> same with the spring board on the side
<gunndawg> seidos: get it workin ?
<seidos> gunndawg: unfortunately, no
<seidos> i'm out of ideas, taking a break
<seidos> maybe computers just aren't for me.  i should've been a gardener
<UndiFineD> I have a garden that needs maintenance
<UndiFineD> I wish I could just mkfs it
<gunndawg> seidos: its quite easy to setup, I did it in 5mins
<gunndawg> seidos: look up how to install LAMP on google
<seidos> gunndawg: all right
<seidos> !lamp
<ubot2> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<seidos> yeah, i was using that site
<seidos> something weird is going on.
<gunndawg> with any luck my blog site will get a wee bit of traffic :)
<halpbatman> what do you blog about?
<gunndawg> halpbatman: I am starting a "Linux Development Blog" where I plan to blog about my experiences switching from a windows user and developer to a linux user and developer
<gunndawg> halpbatman: and I am still learning linux so each blog will hopefully have some updated knowledge about stuff I have learned, and done
<gunndawg> halpbatman: I also plan to have an irc room and message board for others to use, and contribute to
<zkriesse> gunndawg: sounds rad
<gunndawg> might even do some live video blogs where I stream my screen while writing code and what not, we'll see
<zkriesse> halpbatman: Yes there is a way to make the taskbar auto hid
<halpbatman> gunndawg: cool
<gunndawg> zkriesse: and no i wont be using a generic wordpress blog theme ;) coding it all on my own with a unique layout
<halpbatman> gunndawg: let me know when it's up
<gunndawg> halpbatman: sure :)
<halpbatman> gunndawg: + how do i hide it?
<zkriesse> halpbatman: Just opposite click on the panel in question, Properties -> Auto Hide Panel
<gunndawg> I got rid of my bottom panel entirely and juse use docky in panel mode
<zkriesse> Docky FTW!
<halpbatman> zkriesse: im using netbook version of ubuntu and the springboard and the menubar can't be right clicked
<zkriesse> halpbatman: Seriously?
<zkriesse> one sec
<halpbatman> zkriesse: yeah.. i mean it's supposed to be for netbooks right? how come they don't automatically hide it so i get more screen space
<halpbatman> zkriesse: it just stays on
<zkriesse> Check this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1402077
<halpbatman> zkriesse: kkk
<zkriesse> Not sure if that's it but lemme test it
<seidos> gunndawg: let me know when it's up too
<zkriesse> halpbatman: Ok that command is ok
<halpbatman> zkriesse: so gconf-editor?
<gunndawg> seidos: will do
<zkriesse> Yup
<zkriesse> Type that in in Terminal
<zkriesse> Go to Apps -> Panel -> Top Levels -> Pick your panel
<zkriesse> Might be a bit different cause you're on netbook edition
<halpbatman> zkriesse: do i have to restart for it to take effect?
<halpbatman> zkriesse: it didn't do anything..
<zkriesse> Hmm
<zkriesse> Did you tick the auto hide box?
<gunndawg> I need to register a channel here on freenode, tryin to come up with a good name ;)
<halpbatman> zkriesse: si
<zkriesse> halpbatman: Hmm
<zkriesse> Try a restart I guess
<halpbatman> yeah imma give that a go
<halpbatman> brb
<halpbatman> zkriesse: no dice
<zkriesse> damnit
<zkriesse> !language | zkriesse
<halpbatman> zkriesse: gonna try again tm gonna hit the hay now
<ubot2> zkriesse, please see my private message
<halpbatman> zkriesse: thx for the help good night
<zkriesse> Indeed
<gunndawg> how do you auto space the icons on ur desktop ?
<gunndawg> Ih ave them in the order I want them, but want them all spaced equally
<gunndawg> nevermind
<gunndawg> I can design websites, but I cant keep my icons aligned *smacks self in forehead*
<seidos> evermind
<UndiFineD> gunndawg: you have a desktop ? I never know I never see it
<UndiFineD> but with the right mouse button, you get a context menu and toggle 'keep aligned'
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> that would be too easy
<gunndawg> site layout almost finished
<zkriesse> nice
<seidos> how can i check what's inside a package?
<seidos> from cli?
<zkriesse> Ah you mean the details of a package?
<zkriesse> I'd use the Synaptic Package Manager for that
<seidos> yeah, too slow
<seidos> but thanks
<seidos> i guess i'll search google
<zkriesse> kks
<seidos> even though it has bogus sites
<seidos> like this one:  http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<seidos> lamp-server^ package?
<seidos> shouldn't a search like that go directly to help.ubuntu.com?  maybe i'm not searching right
<Puck`> umm why? Are you searching on help.ubuntu.com? (:
<seidos> Puck`: no, i just tried right now though
<Puck`> if you search through google .. it searches the web, not just help.ubuntu.com (:
<seidos> Puck`: why not?
<seidos> Puck`: right :)
<Puck`> it's not Google's fault that Ubuntu based queries don't favour ubuntu official website, people don't click on it
<seidos> Puck`: you mentioned fault, not me.
<seidos> (:
<gunndawg> madsailor: how ya doin this evening?
<madsailor> gunndawg, great....finally got screenvids of the themes I sent you after wrestling with Vbox
<madsailor> I win!
<gunndawg> madsailor: nice!
<gunndawg> im juggling between working on my new site, and still trying to figure out why chromium-browser pushes my system to 100% cpu
<bioterror> gunndawg, change to firefox ^__^
<bioterror> or midori!
<madsailor> strange, that
<gunndawg> havent tried midori but firefox seems to do it also
<madsailor> gunndawg, you have much experience with web dev?
<gunndawg> madsailor: tons
<gunndawg> madsailor: been developing websites since I was 14,
<madsailor> gunndawg, can't wait to see the new page then.
<gunndawg> madsailor: the new site wont exactly show off my skills as I plan to keep it very simple
<madsailor> gunndawg, fair enough.  I'm still at the 'hack a bunch of css and html together and sweep up the pieces afterwards stage.  But it's fun stuff
<gunndawg> madsailor: nothin wrong with that
<madsailor> I'm loving the fact that I've transitioned to 100% Linux now. getting those vids going was massive for me...as a proving ground
<madsailor> making the theoretical possibilities of OSS and linux a reality
<gunndawg> madsailor: aye, yeah I've been 100% linux for a few weeks now, developing a site about linux, in linux ;)
<pedro3005> developing in linux is so much better I cannot even imagine developing in windows
 * pedro3005 shivers at the thought
<gunndawg> pedro3005: its essentially the same
<pedro3005> the environment makes all the difference
<pedro3005> the joke they call a terminal infuriates me
<Puck`> haha
<Puck`> I've been developing web apps in linux forever, since I'm doing them in putty or the terminal
<Puck`> I even use git through a VPS
<gunndawg> pedro3005: I dont know what you use to develope, or what you develope but the process and the enviroments are essentially the same
<pedro3005> last time I used python in windows it was uncomfortable to run stuff
<pedro3005> that was windows 7 too.
<pedro3005> and there are differences in integration as well, of course
<pedro3005> look at the python docs
<pedro3005> some functions only work in unix systems
<bioterror> with windows you develop windows stuff, like .net, with *nix you develop communism
<bioterror> +e +e
<pedro3005> small nuances, I know, but it makes a difference.. I need to go
<madsailor> wait pedro3005, you forgot your hat...
<seiphedias> A friendly hello from switzerland! :-)
<seiphedias> I don't know if i'm in the right channel... Can someone help me with au ubuntu-netbook-edition problem?
<gunndawg> seiphedias: dont ask for help, just ask the question and if anyone knows they'll help you
<seiphedias> thx!
<seiphedias> I've downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition... burned it to a usb stick and installed it on my eee T91. When i start the computer Ubuntu 10.10 starts and the view is not like the screenshots of the Netbook Edition.
<seiphedias> do i have to start something oder do some settings?
<gunndawg> seiphedias: I have not used the netbook edition, so I am not entirely sure
<gunndawg> have you tried asking in #ubuntu ?
<seiphedias> no i dont... thank you for your answer!
<Ascavasaion> How do I force Xorg to go into a different resolution.  The native Lubuntu screen resolution only had 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480,  I know the monitor and card can go higher... but how?
<relatively> hello, problems running samba as a PDC on ubuntu 10.10, net rpc rights grant fails, anybody help?
<gunndawg> relatively: are you running it in sudo ?
<relatively> i have tried with sudo and without, i get NT_STATUS_ACCESS DENIED..
<bobo3> Hello, I'm wondering about Netware clients for Ubuntu, anyone that know a working solution?
<MrMintanet01>  Can someone please help me with my iBook G4?  I am trying to get the external monitor (HP w2408h) to display a resolution of 1900x1200, but I can not get this to work.  I have tried various programs from the Software Center, nothing worked.  I have tried editing xorg.conf, and that was almost fatal.  :O   But nothing is working.  Thanks for any help!
<MrMintanet01> Anyone?
<MrMintanet01> Fail.
<MrMintanet01> I am ashamed of how ignorant I truly am.
<JoeMaverickSett> MrMintanet01: http://www.myokyawhtun.com/ubuntu-linux/how-to-change-custom-resolution-in-ubuntu-10.html <-- this might work.
<halpbatman> any netbook remix usrs here?
<jamiedmattingly> what is the difference between desktop version and netbook remix?
<jamiedmattingly> i have a netbook but installed desktop version
<meatcage> the interface is different jamiedmattingly
<jamiedmattingly> how so meatcage?
<meatcage|freedom> jamiedmattingly: screenshots would do a better job of explaining it then i ever could.  do you know how to search for some?
<meatcage|freedom> jamiedmattingly: unless you want me to try for a laugh :D
<bioterror> then means time, than means comparison ;)
<meatcage|freedom> time = -
<meatcage|freedom> bioterror: why did you say that?
<bioterror> becouse I hate when people uses word then when they should use word than
<bioterror> ;)
<meatcage|freedom> ah, because you hate
<meatcage|freedom> like darth vader
<jledbetter> haha
<bioterror> I see that happening too often
<meatcage|freedom> i hate when i have typos
 * meatcage|freedom force chokes typos
 * Darth-Vader force chokes his own hatred
<bioterror> Darth-Vader, http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/12/14/129053242427972118.jpg
<bioterror> most people doesnt like netbook remix becouse of Unity
<Darth-Vader> bioterror: that is scary
<jledbetter> I'm using it but want that left bar gone so much.
<bioterror> jledbetter, I feel you ;)
<jledbetter> I don't have a lot of screen space as it is.
<Yoda> something odd has happened to my computer
 * Yoda hits it with his cane
<bioterror> jledbetter, I welcome you to try out Lubuntu ;)
<jledbetter> bioterror, Oh no you didn't!
<jledbetter> Tsk tsk ;)
<Guest41368> how can i be sure ubuntu packages are secure, and some rogue developers didn't inject some kind of back door in the source?
<bioterror> I have only 1200x800 and this feels huge ;)
<bioterror> Yoda69, you can check the source code
<bioterror> ^__^
<Yoda69> bioterror: already tried
<Yoda69> bioterror: ahhhh!  you're right!
<acarpine> Hi Guest41368
<acarpine> I believe you can't be sure
<acarpine> but more than one developer check the code of the same package
<acarpine> in Ubuntu all the community can contribute to the same package checking what is added to source
<acarpine> anyway if you have some doubts about a pkg you can always ask to ubu-devs
<acarpine> I hope this help
<tenach> o/
<AbhijiT> \o
<JoeMaverickSett> \o/
<AbhijiT> :(
<AbhijiT> JoeMaverickSett, what are you doing here/
<JoeMaverickSett> AbhijiT: what i should be doing here, to help those are in need, of course. :)
<AbhijiT> :/
<meatcage> why would /usr/bin/pitivi still be in /usr/bin/pitivi after reformatting / and reinstalling?
<MrMintanet01> Hello.  I am having a problem with "sudo apt-get update".  When I try to update my repositories, I get the error (without beginning/end quotes):  "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]"
<UndiFineD> acarpine: I believe the ubuntu community does its very best to provide binary save packages, it is the reason repositories are signed with a gpg key, just as users use a gpg  key on launchpad to sign the CoC
<pleia2> actually in this case http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-powerpc/ really doesn't exist (just amd64 and i386)
<pleia2> I don't think one has existed for several releases in that location, ppc is a separate port these days
<seidos> why can't i break out of this terminal with ^C?
<seidos> it's connected to a rebooted ssh session
<seidos> i have to kill bash to get out of it :(
<seidos> ibuclaw: can you help with this?
<seidos> i guess the question is "ctrl+c doesn't break out of ssh when it has hung"
<seidos> ah!  i should try it without screen
<Dano> Need install help to run inside Vista on Toshiba Laptop
<holstein> hey Dano
<holstein> i assume by 'inside' you mean virtualized
<holstein> i would give a look at http://www.virtualbox.org/
<seidos> !vbox
<Dano> 02-09 14:31 ERROR  TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied Traceback (most recent call last):   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\utils.py", line 209, in copy_file IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied 02-09 14:31 DEBUG  TaskList: # Cancelling tasklist
<ubot2> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<seidos> !paste | Dano
<ubot2> Dano: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seidos> hmmm, more than 1 line
<Dano> I'll try the VBox, thanks
<earthling_> anyone know of a good repellant/pesticide to get rid of fleas?
<earthling_> sorry, meant to post that in offtopic
<s-fox> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai s-fox
<MrChrisDruif> earthling_: Funny ;)
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-10
<halpbatman> can someone confirm this for me?
<halpbatman> to change your wireless mode to "monitor" mode
<halpbatman> you type iwconfig [card] mode monitor
<halpbatman> does anyone here use guake?
<halpbatman> when i open terminal
<gunndawg> madsailor: hey there
<halpbatman> the transparency effect doesn't work
<halpbatman> anyone knows how to fix that?
<halpbatman> terminal's transparent background doesn't work anymore anyone knows how to fix that?
<paultag> halpbatman: try `compiz --replace'
<paultag> halpbatman: using alt + f2
<seidos> !transparent
<ubot2> Factoid 'transparent' not found
<paultag> !compiz
<ubot2> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<paultag> seidos: dude, I've got a nasty sickness / back issue. Mind helping halpbatman?
<paultag> seidos: I'll owe you one!
<halpbatman> paultag: thx it worked!
<paultag> Oh, well shit
<seidos> paultag: i'll try
<paultag> all good then
<madsailor> hey gunndawg.  How's the site going?
<paultag> halpbatman: rock on, thanks for using ubuntu :)
<gunndawg> madsailor: good I'll show ya a screenshot
<halpbatman> paultag: :DDD
<halpbatman> one more lol
<halpbatman> guake won't work
<halpbatman> has it happened to anyone?
<gunndawg> madsailor: http://min.us/mveQzlc
<gunndawg> madsailor: I wanted to keep it clean, simple and basic
<paultag> halpbatman: try starting it again. my guess is it needed compiz to be running
<gunndawg> madsailor: I might change it up some, not sure
<halpbatman> paultag: i did after i rand compiz --replace
<paultag> ah, interesting
<halpbatman> paultag: but no dice
<paultag> halpbatman: I'm not sure. Might want to ask in #ubuntu, I've never used guake
<paultag> just tilde :)
<paultag> !info guake
 * paultag pokes ubot2 
<halpbatman> !info
<paultag> damn bot takes his damn time
 * paultag pokes ubot2 
<paultag> lazy bum
<madsailor> gunndawg, I like the font you used.  and I wonder if 'blog' is a package...would be funny if it is
<paultag> !info guake natty
<paultag> frig'n
<gunndawg> madsailor: lol I thought it was clever to use sudo apt-get then the name of whatever section they are viewing on the page show up
<paultag> Hey paultag! Last version is 0.4.2-4ubuntu1, released nine weeks ago
<paultag> Thanks, paultag! You sure are useful!
 * paultag kicks ubot2 
<paultag> halpbatman: not sure, man. Might ask in #ubuntu
<JackyAlcine> *yawn*
<JackyAlcine> Never sleep directly coming home after school.
<paultag> JackyAlcine: bullshit, best naps ever
<paultag> JackyAlcine: I did that today -- twice
<JackyAlcine> Lol but the scrollbacks are sooo long!
<JackyAlcine> I don't even wanna read them!
<paultag> JackyAlcine: just store pings :)
<halpbatman> paultag: k thx
<paultag> JackyAlcine: or grep for JackyAlcine in your logs, there's no reason to look through it all
<paultag> halpbatman: np, cheerio!
<JackyAlcine> Hm, what about context?
<madsailor> gunndawg, yeah, I like the Idea.
<paultag> JackyAlcine: you can pull line numbers with grep, you can look at lines around your pngs
<paultag> JackyAlcine: there's a lot of static
<JackyAlcine> Grep's God's golden token!
<paultag> I'd have to look it up but I think G/re/p is a bum syntax
<gunndawg> madsailor: thx
<paultag> ah, no
<paultag> it's from ed
 * paultag mans ed
<paultag> oh damn my leg
<paultag> BRB
<SpaceDuck_> grep just allows you to return data matching a regex pattern... right?
<ubuntuser> How to solve "BOOTMGR missing" problem using Live CD?
<seidos> ubuntuser: do you get a prompt?
 * seidos puts a splint on paultag's leg
<seidos> paultag = batman
<ubuntuser> seidos: no. jsut that and "press clt+alt+del" to restart
<halpbatman_> paultag: so hey.. i restarted the comp. and the same thing happened so i had to restard compliz again
<seidos> ubuntuser: hmmm
<seidos> halpbatman_: compiz?
<halpbatman_> seidos: yeah
<ubuntuser> seidos: so, how to fix it using livecd?
<halpbatman_> why do i have to keep restarting compiz?
<seidos> halpbatman_: we need to figure out how to make compiz --replace execute automatically on start up
<halpbatman> seidos: but it was working fine before
<seidos> ubuntuser: ah, you are trying to use a livecd to repair an installation.  try a web search "repair BOOTMGR missing ubuntu" on yahoo.com
<seidos> halpbatman: what changed?
<halpbatman> seidos: trying to figure out what happened so that I can reverse it
<halpbatman> seidos: lol
<halpbatman> seidos: i was playing around with network configuration
<halpbatman> seidos: when it stopped working
<seidos> halpbatman: network configuration shouldn't affect compiz.  you could try purging the compiz package, and reinstalling it.
<ubuntuser> seidos: currently i am booting from live cd.. i had ubuntu 10.10 on sda5 and vista on sda1. after installing 7 on sda1 my ubuntu was corrupted and showing unallocated. so using testdisk i recovered ubuntu partition. now none is booting and the error.
<halpbatman> seidos: so the cmd would be "sudo apt-get purge compiz" and then "sudo apt-get install compiz"?
<seidos> halpbatman: how'd you know? :)
<JoeMaverickSett> ubuntuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<halpbatman> seidos: grasshopper lrnz
<seidos> halpbatman: ^ 5
<halpbatman> seidos: is there any other pkg that is an alternative to compiz?
<seidos> ubuntuser: you may want win 7 installed before installing ubuntu.  i think that is preferred
<gunndawg> seidos: how dare you recommend having windows installed!
<seidos> halpbatman: not sure.  why would you want another package?
<ubuntuser> seidos: yeah.. i figured that out after 7 did the mess.. with vista the grub recovery was simple..
<seidos> gunndawg: it's far from a recommendation ;)
<halpbatman> seidos: dunno it keeps needing restart so i was wondering if i use a different pkg it might fix it
<ubuntuser> seidos: anyway, i can do it... i am ready to install 7 again ..no issue.. i want to save my ubuntu partition as it is..
<gunndawg> ubuntuser: try uninstalling windows and leaving it uninstalled, see if ur computer runs better
<gunndawg> ;)
<seidos> halpbatman: i wouldn't do that.  just file a bug against the compiz package if we don't get it working
<halpbatman> seidos: k gonna restart brb
<ubuntuser> gunndawg: supposed to be funny?
<gunndawg> ubuntuser: yes
<seidos> ubuntuser: what do you need windows for?
<gunndawg> ubuntuser: it is funny
<ubuntuser> seidos: i need for work and besides i am not well versed with linux. i am a new bie..trying to switch after my friends introduced me to linux.
<seidos> ubuntuser: ah.  for work.
<ubuntuser> gunndawg: it wasn't for me seeing the data and files and work trapped there..anyway leave it..
<seidos> ubuntuser: no worries.  hope you get your dual boot working
<seidos> ubuntuser: it's actually a good way to test for hardware problems.
<halpbatman> seidos: reinstalling didn't fix the problem
<halpbatman> when I start up terminal
<seidos> halpbatman: and compiz --replace fixes it?
<halpbatman> the transparency effect doesn't work
<halpbatman> yeah
<madsailor> ubuntuser, windows is like a bull in a china shop....it will overwrite everything when you re-install it.
<ubuntuser> seidos: hmm..yes.. i can try booting with 7 dvd and doing the fixmbr thing but wouldn't it do the same it did with the ubuntu partition? making it unallocated/corrupted?
<seidos> halpbatman: what about preferences > appearance > desktop effects?
<ubuntuser> madsailor: maybe..but when i tried with vista, it didn't happeb
<halpbatman> seidos: it's set at normal
<seidos> ubuntuser: yeah, it probably would remove the formatted partitions.
<madsailor> ubuntu, so what do you have on your drive now, and what is the ultimate goal?
<madsailor> *sorry,* ubuntuser
<seidos> ubuntuser: just install win 7, then reinstall ubuntu, we recommend 10.04, the LTS
<gunndawg> I recommend 10.10
<seidos> gunndawg: why?
<gunndawg> seidos: why not ?
<gunndawg> seidos: it works perfectly fine
<ubuntuser> seidos: and the current ubuntu partition? isn't there anyway i can save it? otherwise i would have done that by now and will do if there's no way.
<seidos> gunndawg: are you a beginner?
<gunndawg> seidos: depends on what you consider a beginner, I am quite happy with 10.10, and recommend it to anyone wanting to switch to ubuntu
<gunndawg> seidos: are you a beginner ?
<seidos> gunndawg: it depends what you consider a beginner
<seidos> gunndawg: yes
<madsailor> ubuntuser, to save the Ubuntu you already installed you would have to get windows booting (through win RE), then reinstall grub2 . it is probably faster and easier to start from scratch
<seidos> ubuntuser: there may be a way, but if there is, i'm not sure how to find out.  what data are you trying to save?
<ubuntuser> seidos: photos, projects(mid way)..etc..
<seidos> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<madsailor> ubuntuser, if you just want to save data from your ubuntu install you can use the live cd and DD it to another drive / cd/ whatever media you want
<seidos> ubuntuser: you can try the "RestoreGrub" link
<ubuntuser> seidos: ok, i tried "partimage" but it threw an error
<seidos> ubuntuser: if you followed all the instructions on RestoreGrub, there isn't much else i can recommend, aside from reinstall.
<seidos> windows 1st, then ubuntu
<ubuntuser> seidos: OK.
<seidos> ubuntuser: not sure why windows does that, but not much can be done about it, since it's closed source
<ubuntuser> seidos: thanks. let me see.
<ubuntuser> seidos: yes.
<seidos> assuming one has the development skill
<halpbatman> seidos: oh yeah a question on grub
<halpbatman> seidos: I have two images of linux
<halpbatman> seidos: one is from before update
<halpbatman> seidos: for some reason it persists on the grub menu
<seidos> halpbatman: what version of ubuntu?
<halpbatman> seidos: i have 10.10
<seidos> halpbatman: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<seidos> halpbatman: i'm actually trying to *add* kernels now, not remove them, as one of my projects
<seidos> halpbatman: but i'm sure it shouldn't be that difficult to do with grub2
<halpbatman> seidos: k ty
<seidos> halpbatman: i just had an idea.  you might be able to uninstall the linux-images from synaptic that you don't want anymore
<halpbatman> seidos: synaptic?
<seidos> halpbatman: do a search for linux-image in synaptic, just don't remove the wrong one.
<halpbatman> seidos: wehre's synaptic?
<seidos> halpbatman: synaptic package manager.  but, i wouldn't worry about that.  it really shouldn't matter.  do you reboot a lot?
<halpbatman> seidos: found it
<seidos> halpbatman: system -> administration > synaptic pckg mgr
<halpbatman> seidos: i switch back and forth b/w windows and linux
<halpbatman> seidos: certain windows prgs i need for school work
<seidos> halpbatman: there may be an open alternative to what you use...and wine *may* be an option
<seidos> halpbatman: also virtualization maybe an option for you
<seidos> *may be
<halpbatman> seidos: i'm on netbook so virtualization would be too slow i think
<seidos> halpbatman: ah, dang it.  wine might be fast enough.
<halpbatman> seidos: brb reboot hopefully this problem is fixed
 * seidos hands halpbatman a batarang
<ysg> test
<ysg> hi all
<ysg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684962
<ysg> thats where i posted my question
<ysg> kinda confused on how to get all pcs to work together... all help is appreciated!
<ysg> ok, gotta hit the sack, if anyone has a suggestion please send it to yoursurrogategod in ubuntu forums
<tool88> is there any labsimulations for net+ for linux?
<tool88> any one?
<holstein> maybe an online option?
<tool88> oh ok
<tool88> i have one for the pc but cant get it to run on wine
<holstein> you looked at wineHQ ?
<tool88> no i didnt
<tool88> whats the differance
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<holstein> whats the software called?
<tool88> oh i see thanks
 * seidos clicks the forums link
<holstein> seidos: from ysg?
<holstein> im not sure what thats about
<tool88> comptia labsim
<seidos> holstein: yeah
<holstein> tool88: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559498
<holstein> :/
<holstein> seidos: vnc right?
<holstein> i really like remmina
<tool88> dude awsome
<tool88> sucks i cant install it
<holstein> tool88: you got a windows disc?
<seidos> holstein: that's a good guess.  but i wouldn't have inferred that.
<holstein> thats one of those things you might just have to run Vbox for tool88
<tool88> yeah looks like im gonna have to
<holstein> the seamless mode is... well, seamless
<holstein> kinda nice
<holstein> seidos: unless the cat is going to buy a KVM
<seidos> holstein: isn't kvm also an option?  the software?
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> VNC is arguably easier i think
<holstein> i guess it depends on the useage
<holstein> im not sure we have the entire story on what is needed there
<hootar> heya, is there any way to execute the free the fish gnome thing on a remote computer via ssh?
<hootar> i tried  export DISPLAY=:0; "free the fish" but the lack of reaction from across the rooms seems to indicate failure
<hootar> nevermind got it, thanks though
<Pr0jectRec0n> Hey all - have a generic linux question (not sstrictly restricted to ubuntu)
<Pr0jectRec0n> Lets say I'm connected to a remote server (at a particular port). Is there a command to know the ip-address of the server i'm connected to  (and perharps the port num too??)
<geirha> Pr0jectRec0n: netstat -np --inet   perhaps
<Pr0jectRec0n> geirha, omg - you do realize I asked that question 3 hrs back, right?
<geirha> Yes
<JackyAlcine> Pr0jectRec0n: Sorry about our times. =/
<terry> how do i get the battery status to show in the indicator applet
<zkriesse> Ah add it to panel i think
<zkriesse> One sec
<terry> i didnt see in there, and i thought it was built in in the indicator applet
<JackyAlcine> terry: Open System -> Power Management -> General
<JackyAlcine> terry: and then fill 'Always display an icon'.
<terry> aaah thanks
<JackyAlcine> terry: np.
<terry> cool well im off to bed now....thanks
<zkriesse> JackyAlcine: Dangit you stole my helping status!
<zkriesse> :D
<zkriesse> Nice one man good on ya
<JackyAlcine> :P
<JackyAlcine> thanks
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> Hello.
<s-fox> Hello JoeMaverickSett and bioterror
<s-fox> How are you both?
<JoeMaverickSett> s-fox: i'm very much fine. thank you for asking. how about yourself? :)
<bioterror> I know he's fine as always ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<s-fox> I am fine thank you JoeMaverickSett .
<JoeMaverickSett> s-fox: great to hear. :)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, you see! I could be the future man! ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: haha, you're a psychic :D
<richardcurran> Hello my first question here is can I ask about how to go about upgrading packages on my jaunty webserver here?
<richardcurran> or should I find a different channel? I'm a n00b :)
<JackyAlcine> No, you're in the right place.
<richardcurran> Thanks Jacky
<JackyAlcine> richardcurran: And upgrading in the sense of upgrade to a new release?
<richardcurran> Well I'm going to try and upgrade my ProFTPD
<richardcurran> to 1.3.3d
<richardcurran> from 1.3.1
<JackyAlcine> Isn't that a downgrade?
<richardcurran> haha don't start!
<richardcurran> I 1.3.1 is older than 1.3.3d
<richardcurran> the reason I need to do this is to become compliant for PCI DSS
<richardcurran> Normally I'd have asked my web developer to do this sort of thing, but I've run out of money and now I'm my own webdeveloper
<richardcurran> :(
<JackyAlcine> Well, usually projects like these have source code that you can compile and utilize.
<richardcurran> I thought that before I do anything I'd find where I can go for help if (/when) it all goes wrong
<JackyAlcine> If you installed 1.3.3d from your repos, then you should uninstall from there first.
<JackyAlcine> Otherwise, you could find the 1.3.3d's source and run a sudo make uninstall to remove it.
<JackyAlcine> Then you can download 1.3.1 and compile it back into your system.
<JackyAlcine> Just requires a bit of terminal knowledge.
<richardcurran> Hi thanks sorry I think I mistyped earlier on, I am actually upgrading from 1.3.1 TO 1.3.3d
<JackyAlcine> Lol, ah!
<richardcurran> and from the documentation it appears that I need to go ahead and compile a new version, rather than "update"
<JackyAlcine> Then just do the reverse.
<richardcurran> ^ yes I thought i might have to
<JackyAlcine> No,
<JackyAlcine> wait, if the documentation said to do otherwise, then do so, it might not only preserve your settings, but that means less configuration for you.
<richardcurran> this is when you use a file on your local machine, the make file, to install the package? is that right?
<richardcurran> likewise for uninstalling?
<richardcurran> unfortunately I don't have the original set of files on my local machine
<richardcurran> Anyone have experience of upgrading PROftpd here?
<duanedesign> richardcurran: it is in the repository
<duanedesign> i guess the package is proftpd-basic
<duanedesign> the command -  apt-cache search proftpd  - can show you the available packages
<duanedesign> if you are interested in installing an application not in the repos (compiling) there is a nice doc on the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<duanedesign> oh and if you compile a package be sure to read the ReadMe.txt
<seidos> PROftpd, does it use encryption?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> ftp doesnt encrypt
<bioterror> sftp does
<bioterror> lftp for client and sshd for server
<seidos> 0
<JackyAlcine> From the looks of the site, it uses SSL, I guess, seidos.
<seidos> JackyAlcine: merci
<JackyAlcine> no problem, l:D
<seidos> i just asked because RedSingularity and i were talking about it yesterday
<seidos> i don't really use ftp anymore
<JackyAlcine> SSH?
<seidos> torrents, ssh, apache2, mysql
<JackyAlcine> AH! MySQL! lol.
<seidos> it's a love hate relationship
<bioterror> postresql is teh future!
 * seidos kicks bioterror in the shin weeeee
<bioterror> I remember when I worked with sun and the guys were like wtf, why we did purchase that
<JackyAlcine> Lol!
<Elise001> Why does it take so much work to keep my copy of Ubuntu up to date on my cheap used notebook? I love the concept of Ubuntu. But Windows XP seems much more reliable. I'm sorry to say this.
<Elise001> I wish I coul find an easier way to keep Ubuntu up to date.
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> whats so hard in it?
<bioterror> notifies you in the same way as windows, that theres new updates
<JackyAlcine> Elise001: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<JackyAlcine> Done.
<Elise001> My old notebook seems to disconnect from my home DSL during the night when I leave my notebook running to complete downloading and installing updates. Takes so long.
<bioterror> few clicks and youre updating your system
<bioterror> i upgraded from maverick to natty under 20mins today
<Elise001> But it seems to die in middle all too often. It's like a sports car. Sigh.
<bioterror> didnt take that long
<bioterror> elise, problem is that you get disconnected?
<Elise001> Yes.
<bioterror> and why you do it during night?
<Elise001> It takes hours.
<bioterror> seems like problem is the NIC
<bioterror> possible drivers has something
<stlsaint> hey folks
<bioterror> elise, would you like to tell us the download speed of your upgradings
<Elise001> I'm not sure what the speed is. I use AT&T 2wire. I,m using that right now for dsl for this netbook running windows xp and getting good response time. I will be away from computer for a few minutes. sorry.
<bioterror> so much for the helping then
<JackyAlcine> Elise001: There's reports from HeliOS that AT&T does have a fit with Linux systems.
<bioterror> is that somekind of usb modems or what
<JackyAlcine> No, it's an organization that refurbishes and gives back computers using Linux, and I remember reading that AT&T's known for giving Linux users problem with connection related to drivers or something alongst that line.
<bioterror> what kind of problems could be with adsl then
<bioterror> plug-in the twistedpair cabled with rj45 and connect to intahnet!
<Elise001> Not sure. Got to shower. Tonight I'll come back on this netbook, and try to upgrade ubuntu on my old notebook. Then I can give you more accurate info. Say hi to Seidos for me. Bye for now and thanks.
<Elise001> I'll just leave this up 4 a few minutes.
<bioterror> i bet seidos will gladly help you P)
<bioterror> ;)
<zkriesse> What happened?
<Fanshawe> Hello. How do I remove 'Open With' entries from the Nautilus context menu?
<ddecator> Fanshawe: right-click, properties, then there should be a tab like "associated applications" or something like that. go there and you can remove them
<ddecator> you can also change which application is used by default by doing that
<Fanshawe> Right click on any folder?
<JackyAlcine> Fanshawe: On the file that you want to change the default application for.
<ddecator> right
<ddecator> whatever filetype
<ddecator> so if you want to remove openoffice as the default and/or one of the "open with" applications of .doc files, you can right-click any .doc file and change it
<Fanshawe> There is no tab for the properties of folders.
<ddecator> you're trying to change the "open with" for folders?
<aveilleux> Fanshawe: You can't change what folders are opened with...
<Fanshawe> Yes, for Nautilus, or whatever Ubuntus file browser is called.
<aveilleux> Fanshawe: Files are "opened". "folders" (properly called "directories") are browsed.
<ddecator> right, folders will always open within nautilus
<JackyAlcine> or dolphin.
<ddecator> JackyAlcine: if you use kubuntu :)
<aveilleux> or PCManFM
<Fanshawe> Yes. But at one time I used an 'open with' function on a folder, I think I was opening an album in a media player.
<Fanshawe> I'm trying to remove that option from the context menu now.
<aveilleux> Fanshawe: That's a function of the menu itself, not the "open with" submenu.
<aveilleux> Fanshawe: This should help you out http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/
<aveilleux> Fanshawe: I know it says "add" but I assume the same utility can be used to remove items as well.
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<Fanshawe> A screen shot does show a 'delete' function. I'll try it out.
<ddecator> ...was that silverfox?
<Fanshawe> Or, someone else has recommended I navigate to '~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list'.
<Fanshawe> I've got it. Thank you all.
<tool88> can i dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu?
<JackyAlcine> tool88: yes.
<head_victim> tool88: surely can, just make sure you adjust the grub entries so you don't get them confused :D
<tool88> will ubuntu do the partion like windows
<tool88> not sure how to do that
<head_victim> tool88: depends on what you mean by "like windows"
<tool88> iso it runs side by side i mean
<bioterror> ofcourse
<tool88> so how would i adjust the grub then?
<bioterror> it should ajust itself automatically ;)
<tool88> ok thats what i was hoping
<bioterror> mmm
<bioterror> not it wont, I think :D
<head_victim> Yeah, I was just saying if you have the same kernels and the same everything else you might want to adjust them manually so you can tell them apart easily
<tool88> well the one i was going to mess with the nvidia driver
<tool88> after i install the driver i lose my gui
<tool88> so i wanted to mess with the one till i got it right
<bioterror> you dont need another installation for that
<bioterror> you can always remove xorg.conf and remove certain packages and start from the beginning
<tool88> after i lose my gui i cant get to the recovery screen
<tool88> it dosnt show
<tool88> problem is i have a lap top with a broken screen and for some reason when i install the driver the crt i use is just black
<tool88> like it only default the video to the laptop moniter
<bioterror> you can get to TTY?
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1?
<tool88> yeah i do that but i cant get the failsafe-x to work
<tool88> and hitting esc is eigther hit or miss
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i have a problem
<asterismo> is there any way to recover deleted and empty trashed files from an EXT4 external 500GB hard drive?
<holstein> check out http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec asterismo
<holstein> i use it from http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> might be an easier way though
<asterismo> i already tried scalpel, but it extracted several 47 MB avi files... i want to recover a bunch of avi files from 700 MB to 2 GB in size
<asterismo> but the drive is ok
 * holstein never used scalpel
<holstein> photorec shouldnt care what size or filetype
<asterismo> is just that i deleted some large files and empty trash, and then realized that i had no backuo
<asterismo> backup, so i should try to recover, like undelete
<asterismo> but scalpel did not worked at all
<holstein> sure
<holstein> or try using photorec
<holstein> literally cant hurt
<asterismo> but does PhotoRec support AVI files?
<holstein> photorec just grabs
<holstein> it dont care what its grabbing
<holstein> it doesnt 'support' anything really
<holstein> or not support anything that is*
<holstein> i bet it works great on drives that are still working properly
<holstein> im usually using it on failing hardware
<holstein> with surprising results
<asterismo> i see that it is somehow related to testdisk
<asterismo> i tried testdisk but did not figure out how it works
<holstein> thats why i use it from http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> its in the menu
<holstein> in partedmagic or whatever
<holstein> do what you want, but i think its safe to say
<holstein> if photorec dont get em
<holstein> you can give up
<bioterror> holstein, trinity rescue kit is also good tool
<SpaceDuck_> Is there any issue with leaving directories mounted (Windows shares and FTPs)? Are they alway connected or do the timeout after awhile like a normal FTP client?
<head_victim> I've never had one time out
<SpaceDuck_> I meant more disconnect wen idle
<head_victim> I've had samba shares mounted for weeks on end without a hitch. I'd say it's something you could set up to time out though
<head_victim> Ah well the folder sits on my desktop for weeks on end even when not in use, might not have a connection open permanently though if that's what you mean.
<SpaceDuck_> I'm more concerned about the FTP.... I leave the computer on 24/7 and don't want to be connected to the ftp that long.
<SpaceDuck_> so if it's mounted... it's connected?
<SpaceDuck_> I was hoping I didn't need to mount and unmount... I guess I was hoping ubunut would automount on demand or something
<head_victim> It's able to be used, it might not actually have data travelling over the network 24/7. I'm sure you could set the server up to drop connections after they have been idle for x amount of time.
<SpaceDuck_> heh, I think I've been connected to my ftp for a week
<SpaceDuck_> or at least it's been mounted for a week
<head_victim> Yeah sorry I'm not technical enough to differentiate between "connected" and "mounted" sorry :/  I would have to go do some googling to be sure
<newlad> good evenbing
<newlad> anyone here
<newlad> ?
<aveilleux> hello newlad
<newlad> hye...i have a weird problem!
<newlad> facebook wont work on my laptop
<newlad> netbook actually
<newlad> its working from the other guys system but its no coming up on mine...other pages work find, just FB doesnt
<newlad> i also cant send emails
<newlad> does that make any sense?
<newlad> i tried dooble and frirefox...
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-11
<BiPolah> Could anyone give me a hand with a wget sheel script?
<UndiFineD> BiPolah:
<Billg> Hello.  I'm installing the dev tools on a current dev release, and I'm following the directions according to the beginners wiki page.  It said to create a file ~/.pbuilderrc and run sudo pbuilder create  ... but when I did that it said " root/.pbuilderrc file does not exist" but it went on creating pbuilder.  Should I worry about this?
<hajour> phillw do you know who can help Billg ?
<UndiFineD> sorry Billg I think noone available knows at this time
<UndiFineD> people who do know are away
<Billg> I'll just mess around with it and see if i can get it working
<nhandler> Billg: Are you logged in as root?
<Billg> how do i check that?
<nhandler> Billg: whoami
<Billg> the command whoami just returned my user name, but I think my user is an adminastrator but when i type sudo etc it still asks for password and i still return to my user name directory when i type cd
<zkriesse> sudo is the command for granting temp ROOT user powers
<Billg> so how do i change myself so im not an adminstrator -- how to from command line? the gui way is not allowing orca to read it
<nhandler> Well, sudo shouldn't mess with the environment variables, so I'm not sure why it is looking at root/.pbuilderrc. I would have to play around some more. If it did creae the chroot though and you can build in it, you are probably fine
<Billg> well it worked to build othe hello package like it said to try on the beginner website, but it still gave me error when i did that but continued and worked fine.  It put the results in the right directory as specified by the webpage.. it seems to be working fine.  I'm just wondering if there is something important in the .pbuilderrc file it needs later on
<goesspoerr> assalamualaimkum
<ray_> Hmm, I want to ask this, but I am likely going to rally people who have xbox receivers to file a bug for me. Which in turn I want to do to make Ubuntu better.
<AbhijiT> ??
<ray_> One of my xbox 360 wireless receivers has gone out, so I looked it up and it could be that the F1 fuse has burned out. Is there a way for the maintainers of it with Ubuntu to have it so that before it burns out that the receiver is turned off ahead of time?
<ray_> Before it over heats?
<ddecator> like a wireless controller dongle for your computer?
<ray_> usb, yes
<ddecator> ah, ok...i have no idea, haha
<ray_> It's cool
<ray_> Also the xbox 360 wireless controller's triggers don't work right
<ray_> And the problem with the led lights blinking was never fixed but that one done't bother me
<ray_> Well, that's it for me.
<ray_> Is there a channel Ubuntu joystick related?
<ddecator> not that i know of..
<ray_> Ah ha, they have an artwork team.
<ray_> Sorry to say I don't like purple, or brown and I didn't like the blue used for Kubuntu. Or is it Kbuntu?
<ray_> Must be Kubuntu
<ray_> I don't want to upset them
<ray_> hmm
<ray_> I will have to avoid saying what I didn't like.
<ddecator> yah it's kubuntu, and that's why there are so many themes to choose from :)
<ray_> I thought they did well, but I like blue
<ray_> Everyone has there opinion.
<ray_> I once tried themes, but I gave up trying that from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<ray_> Instead, I have 2 themes
<ddecator> i don't know if that works well or not. in kubuntu there is a way to download more themes right from the theme selection window
<ddecator> gnome-look is a popular choice for finding themes for ubuntu, but a couple of things on there have been found to contain malware :/
<ray_> Black and white. With white as text. With the controls as industrial, selected colors 0600CD, window border Clearlooks
<ray_> With white and blue I have:
<ray_> window border as clearlooks, controls as clearlooks, for colors: window E8F7FF, in boxes white, selected items 0028FF text for selected items is white, and tool tips white
<ray_> I went to gnomelook over the months to find blue icon themes that I would like
<ray_> Bluestep humanity is more to my liking, but I was shooting for Bluemanity but with out the hint of purple. I was hoping for Blue to black without light blue, and if there is any light blue I don't want gray which is why I don't like the Kubuntu look.
<ray_> Before they changed the loggin them I was happy because I had found this:
<ray_> oops
<ray_> see if this works
<ray_> Hardy-blue Brave 2 GDM
<ray_> OK, I don't know why that happened. OK, I think I know what happened
<ray_> I must have copied with right clicking without thinking instead of right click rename, copy with Ctrl-C. O well
<ray_> See you dude
<yax51> I'm looking for a good DVD ripper, any suggestions
<humanitylos> Hello everyone, I am having an issue, I have 2 external hard-drives and every time I switch between Windows 7 and Ubuntu and then back I am having issues with windows either not recognizing the file system or it says its gone bad
<humanitylos> does anyone know a fix for this? (and i need windows so dont say delete it lol)
<AbhijiT> humanitylos, may be try in ##windows
<humanitylos> Ya ill try that next but most windows ppl dont know ubuntu so I wanted to check here..
<ray_> I decided to keep Windows XP on my other computer. I hope to never have to have a dual boot of Windows and Linux but I would like to learn someday how to make it work. But the only way to do that is to have a setup to have to work out the problems over years to truly understand how to maintain it.
<ray_> I am going since I am going to be of no help here.
<rokyronnie> Hi there
<acarpine> Hi buddy!
<rokyronnie> Hi acarpine
<rokyronnie> hey.... can you help me with something?
<acarpine> maybe :-)
<acarpine> I don't know but try please
<rokyronnie> I need to do internet sharing, and I don't know how to do that
<rokyronnie> I am pretty new in Ubuntu
<rokyronnie> there are many thing in Network ( Ubuntu 10.10 ) but... I tried different things, but it's not working
<acarpine> I never do it under Ubuntu but you could start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<acarpine> There also other step-by-step tutorials like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<rokyronnie> I saw that, I thought there is a Graphic mode to do that, I am really new in everything which means Linux, so... it's not easy for me to do that in a command line
<rokyronnie> the second link it's good :D, I think I can handle that
<rokyronnie> is there a command, to see my network devices ? I have 2... and I don't know on which ones is my internet connection
<acarpine> ifconfig
<acarpine> it is the command to configure your network interfaces
<acarpine> The section "GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 9.10 and up)" in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing explains how to share with the Graphical User Interface
<acarpine> good luck rokyronnie :-)
<rokyronnie> thankyou very much :D
<acarpine> u r welcome!
<s-fox> Hello.
<JackyAlcine> Hey s-fox
<zkriesse> Hey ya'll
<zkriesse> brb
<s-fox> Hello JackyAlcine :) How are you?
<JackyAlcine> s-fox: A bit restless.
<s-fox> Why is that?
<JackyAlcine> *shrugs* I woke up in the middle of the night and my IDE was calling my name..
<zkriesse> back
<JackyAlcine> "Compile me..., compile me.." it beckoned.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<JackyAlcine> :D
<JackyAlcine> I had to listen to it!
<MrChrisDruif> Doede...
<zkriesse> ahaha
<zkriesse> -team guys
<duanedesign> morning all
<MrChrisDruif> Hai duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<rokyronnie> Is someone here who use Guitar Pro ?
<rokyronnie> hi there
<evilbuclaw> rokyronnie, I'm (sort of) familiar
<evilbuclaw> can't say I have used it since v3 though. =)
<evilbuclaw> or was it v2 ...
<rokyronnie> I have some troubles, I have no sound in Ubuntu
<rokyronnie> I mean, no sound from guitar pro
<bioterror> but you can hear sounds from, lets say youtube?
<evilbuclaw> tut
<evilbuclaw> bioterror, gp => midi software
<bioterror> haha
<evilbuclaw> ooh cool
<evilbuclaw> they have a release for Linux now. =)
<rokyronnie> who?
<bioterror> GP
<rokyronnie> you mean v6?
 * evilbuclaw gets free trial
<rokyronnie> ok, I'll try that, thanks :D
<bioterror> I've playde guitar since I was 12 and I've never used Guitar Pro :D
<rokyronnie> my second question, I've got crashes from shockwave player in Chromium, what can I do?
<bioterror> I bet it happens on certain web pages?
<rokyronnie> it happens every where, for example... youtube
<evilbuclaw> silly flash
<bioterror> and with firefox it doesnt happen?
<rokyronnie> firefox is fine, but... firefox run very hard :(, that's why I use Chromium
<bioterror> rokyronnie, maybe problem with chromium, I dunno. I use beta from ppa and no probs.
<evilbuclaw> rokyronnie, Chromium is beta (for time being), Flash is (and always will be) the product of 'meh' quality.
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> flash is teh...
<bioterror> I cannot find enough describing adjective
<evilbuclaw> bioterror, 'meh' with a capital 'meh'
<rokyronnie> and what can I do ? Firefox works very very hard, and slow, it takes so long to load a page
<evilbuclaw> rokyronnie, it's likely a Chromium problem though. Having all processes in jailroot containers causes strange things to happen with plugins. n_n
<rokyronnie> I understand
<evilbuclaw> there's lots of 'speed up firefox' guides out there.
<rokyronnie> oh, if you know a good one :D, show me
<evilbuclaw> (I've done some strange things in the past when getting it to play nicely on netbooks)
<evilbuclaw> Firefox 3.0beta made me D;
<bioterror> firefox4 is faaaaaaaaaaaast
 * JoeMaverickSett nods in aggggreeeement.
<rokyronnie> oh, now I saw I have version 3 :D
<rokyronnie> let me instal v4
 * evilbuclaw disappears
<evilbuclaw> rokyronnie, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/improve-firefox-speed/
<rokyronnie> thanks, I'm gonna try that :), cause Firefox v4 is just beta yet, or this is what I found
<Puck`> rokyronnie: you could try installing Chrome and not chromium
<Puck`> there might be some changes between the two
<rokyronnie> to be honest with you guys, I like Firefox very much, if this will work, I'll be very happy
<walkkenn> Sound problems with 10.4 netbook remix and ASUS 1001pxd (Realtek ALC259)
<walkkenn> The internal microphone is not recognized. When I plug in a mike and headset I have no sound at all. When I run the alsamixer there is no mute box below the PCM, Mike Boost and Capture fields. They are only on the first two fields (master and speaker). I used the sound guide that was posted on the website, but, honestly I'm afraid that I am just making the problem worse. I have looked through the different threads and nothing
<walkkenn>  seems to be working for me.
<antisoda> can I remove gpg key from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565882/
<walkkenn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565882/        http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d88af7e00befc9b4e7d5cc6555420e5bdee223d4  The last one seems to indicate that there are no input devices listed, but I don't have the expertise to fix the problem.
<duanedesign> walkkenn: take a look at bug 714875
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714875 in alsa-driver "[Realtek ALC259] ALSA test tone not correctly played back. Sound works on Win7 with laptop speakers, sound works on Ubuntu 10.10 with headphones, but not with laptop speakers" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714875
<duanedesign> walkkenn: they need a bit more info on that bug (the alsa-info script). if you have it could you attach it to the bug?
<walkkenn> duanedesign  Sorry, how do I get that info?  I am a nob
<walkkenn> duanedesign  http://paste.ubuntu.com/565913/   Is that what you need?
<duanedesign> walkkenn: could you try the newest linux-alsa-driver-module from the audio-dev ppa
<duanedesign> the commands would be
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<duanedesign> if that still does not work you can find instructions for adding info to that bug here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<walkkenn> duanedesign  I ran through the sound troubleshooting guide and when I looked at this:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d8...420e5bdee223d4     I found there is nothing listed under STACK, which seems to indicate to me that my internal mic is not recognized, nor is my headset jack (though when I plug in the headset, there is no sound output from the computer at all.  I would be happy to add to the bug ... what do I need to d
<walkkenn> o?
<walkkenn> duanedesign  I will post to the bug  Now my headset works and my speakers work, but none of my microphones work
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, are you anyhow related to 'design' business?
<AbhijiT> field
<alienmindtrick> how does one set login preferences such that one doesn't need to login when resuming work on a laptop?
<AbhiJit> alienmindtrick, its in preferences->screensaver
<alienmindtrick> AbhiJit: that only works until you shut down and restart, then it goes back to requiring login
<AbhiJit> nope
<AbhiJit> it works well
<alienmindtrick> i beg to differ. i just tried that from a thread on ubuntugeek
<alienmindtrick> and i've tried it many many times in the past
<AbhiJit> then i think i dont know what you want.
<alienmindtrick> i've also tried setting it from System > Admin > Login Screen
<alienmindtrick> i think you don't, either
<alienmindtrick> but thanks, anyway
<JackyAlcine> alienmindtrick: System -> Users and Groups
<JackyAlcine> and then go to Password : Change
<JackyAlcine> check 'Don't ask for password on Login'
<JackyAlcine> If that's what you needed, alienmindtrick
<alienmindtrick> JackyAlcine: it was already set for that
<alienmindtrick> I just checked
<JackyAlcine> ah, well, you want to avoid having to encounter GDM, no?
<JackyAlcine> the login screen = GDM.
<alienmindtrick> yes
<JackyAlcine> It's like the middle man for GNOME and the X server system.
<JackyAlcine> It's kinda *needed*
<alienmindtrick> I'm not required to login at startup, but only when resuming work
<alienmindtrick> and then only if I manually suspend the machine. if it auto-suspends, there's no login screen when i wake it
<JackyAlcine> Then your screen gets locked; that's a setting, hold on.
<alienmindtrick> OK
<JackyAlcine> I'm not sure how to edit the lock screen configuration from GNOME, but I know that Ubuntu Tweak has such a configuration.
<alienmindtrick> I shall have to get that
<JackyAlcine> if you have the application, it's under Power Management settings.
<nit-wit> JackyAlcine, screensaver has a on or off button for password on return.
<JackyAlcine> That's for the screensaver, he's trying to disable the lock screen.
<alienmindtrick> yes. I've tried the screensaver setting many many times. no change, it still requires login upon resume.
<alienmindtrick> OK, in Ubuntu Tweak, there's a setting that says 'Disable user list in GDM'. Is that the one to check? It was prechecked, if that makes any difference. This is under the 'Login Settings' tab.
<JackyAlcine> alienmindtrick: Nope, that just shows a textbox to enter a username.
<alienmindtrick> OK
<JackyAlcine> alienmindtrick: Go down the list to Power Management.
<JackyAlcine> and 'Disable lock screen'.
<alienmindtrick> done
<alienmindtrick> wait
<JackyAlcine> I'll be here.
<alienmindtrick> System > Power Manager Settings > Enable "Lock screen" when "Blank Screen" activates? it was already unchecked.
<alienmindtrick> oh oh oh oh oh
<alienmindtrick> uncheck "Lock screen on suspend"
<alienmindtrick> Ding!
<JackyAlcine> :D
<alienmindtrick> brb
<JackyAlcine> ....
<JackyAlcine> he isn't back yet. =/
<rokyronnie> how can I add a Icon in applications categories? like a game(which I must run with wine) I wanna add it in Games category
<holstein> rokyronnie: go to system - preferences - main menu
<rokyronnie> thank you very much :D
<holstein> :)
<rokyronnie> can I set a winne window ontop ? cause it looks like this http://postimage.org/image/1qg442ox0/
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i find it depends on the program
<alienmindtrick> OK, I'm back and sad to report that the change in Ubuntu Tweak didn't stop Gnome from requiring me to login when resuming. what now?
<holstein> sometimes there is a full screen option
<holstein> sometimes that gets stuck ;)
<holstein> alienmindtrick: whats the issue?
<holstein> is this 10.10?
<alienmindtrick> I have login disabled everywhere we can think of, yet my laptop still requires login when i wake it after manually suspending it. yes, 10.10.
<holstein> well, lets look here
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283768
<holstein> this is old though
<holstein> *just read it for now
<holstein> alienmindtrick: i think
<holstein> hit alt+F2
<holstein> then enter gconf-editor
<alienmindtrick> holstein:  i think i've tried this before, but i'm checking into it
<holstein> go to apps - gnome-power-manger
<holstein> then look in 'lock'
<holstein> untick 'suspend'
<holstein> if that doesnt work
<holstein> you should look around for a bug report
<ibuclaw> rokyronnie, trial of GP6 works here. 8-)
<rokyronnie> mine is on download too :D
<ibuclaw> I have an appalling graphics card, to this 'RSE' engine thing of there's starts to go downhill after 4 tracks are playing at once.
<ibuclaw> 8-\
<rokyronnie> I used to use RSE, but, I'll do what I can to make it to run well
<ibuclaw> *so this 'RSE' engine thing of theirs
<rokyronnie> I hope it will run well
<ibuclaw> rokyronnie, http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/gp6.png
<alienmindtrick> Applications > System > Preferences > Power Management?
<alienmindtrick> i don't see a "lock" in 'Power Management Preferences'
<alienmindtrick> holstein: is the "lock" setting in Applications > System > Preferences > Power Management?
<rokyronnie> oh I understand
<alienmindtrick> that was weird
<alienmindtrick> i got nothing for about 5 minutes, then i got about 200 lines of text in here in about 1 second....more than 200
<ibuclaw> alienmindtrick, bad connection usually. ;-)
<holstein> alienmindtrick: in gconf-editor
<holstein> unders 'apps'
<alienmindtrick> ok
<holstein> you can run gconf-editor from the terminal if you prefer
<holstein> not sure about the lag
<alienmindtrick> yeah, i don't see a graphic way to get to that
<holstein> its pretty noisy in here today
<holstein> on freenode
<holstein> alienmindtrick: theres not
<holstein> alt+f2 or the terminal
<alienmindtrick> ha. color me observant
<holstein> :)
<alienmindtrick> holstein: ok, i'm in configuration editor
<holstein> cool
<holstein> go to 'apps'
<holstein> hit the little "+" sign
<holstein> to expand it
<alienmindtrick> done
<holstein> go to 'gnome-power-manager'
<holstein> then you'll see 'lock'
<alienmindtrick> k
<holstein> in there
<holstein> on the right
<alienmindtrick> yep
<holstein> you'll see a little checkbox
<alienmindtrick> yep
<alienmindtrick> none are checked
<holstein> that *should* do it
<holstein> alienmindtrick: you restarted?
<holstein> after making those changes?
<holstein> you might want to try that
<alienmindtrick> um...i didn't change anything
<holstein> im not sure about when those settings get loaded
<alienmindtrick> nothing was checked
<holstein> alienmindtrick: you probably made those changes with ubuntu-tweak
<holstein> and didnt know
<alienmindtrick> oh, yes i restarted
<alienmindtrick> then i suspended and it required login
<holstein> and whatever else you've copied and pasted in for several hours
<holstein> trying to sort this out
<holstein> this *should* do it
<holstein> one thing you can try
<holstein> use screensaver settings
<alienmindtrick> did that months ago
<holstein> and make sure that its unticked over there
<alienmindtrick> screensaver, power management, login, deleted login keys
<holstein> alienmindtrick: did what months ago?
<alienmindtrick> all of these things except gconfig
<holstein> right
<alienmindtrick> and since i had nothing to change there, i don't think ...well, i don't think anything will change, right?
<holstein> gconf woul have been the best place
<holstein> i think
<alienmindtrick> yes....i think you missed what i said
<alienmindtrick> i changed nothing
<alienmindtrick> none of the checkboxes were checked
<holstein> alienmindtrick: something did though
<holstein> you did
<holstein> with something else
<holstein> you* changed these settings
<alienmindtrick> but NOTHING CHANGED
<holstein> by some other means
<holstein> alienmindtrick: are the unticked or not?
<alienmindtrick> it still required me to login after i restarted and then suspended it
<holstein> out of the box, hibernate and suspend are ticked
<alienmindtrick> they are...and were...all unticked
<holstein> if they are unticked
<holstein> then, prior to this, at some point, by some means
<holstein> something else changed these settings
<alienmindtrick> ok, that's accepted. but it doesn't fix the issue, right?
<holstein> and who knows what else
<holstein> right
<holstein> im not sure how i would procede
<alienmindtrick> so....i'm right back where i was when i got here
<holstein> yeah, you're doomed
<holstein> ;)
<alienmindtrick> yeah, it's not a super big issue...except that it is
<alienmindtrick> ;)
<holstein> i think i would make a new user
<holstein> and try from inside that accound
<holstein> account*
<holstein> these settings
<alienmindtrick> it's just an annoyance when i want to pop my laptop open, check something quickly...but find that i have to enter my entire 17-digit password
<holstein> OR, if you have another install somewhere
<holstein> soemthing that has had no prior tweaking
<alienmindtrick> no clue
<holstein> try the gconf setting
<holstein> just to get 'whatever' had been done
<holstein> prior to now
<holstein> out of the equation
<alienmindtrick> how does one do that?
<holstein> well, by first trying a different new user account
<holstein> on that install
<alienmindtrick> can i then give that user full administrative rights?
<holstein> then, trying another install
<holstein> alienmindtrick: i wouldnt
<holstein> thats not what you need
<holstein> you should be able to find a work around for this
<alienmindtrick> hmmm
<alienmindtrick> well, i've been hearing that for months. except that no one can help me fix it. also, as i recall now, it did this even when i had 10.04 LTS, before updating to 10.10
<alienmindtrick> so as to a fresh install...i don't think that would be advantageous
<holstein> could be a bug
<alienmindtrick> mmhmm
<alienmindtrick> i've submitted it as such. haven't heard anything.
<holstein> well, it would get whatever tweaks you have done out of the equation
<holstein> alienmindtrick: what are you expecting to hear?
<alienmindtrick> i've also looked high and low, trying to do due diligence
<holstein> wheres the report?
<holstein> you might could link it in here
<holstein> see if its been confirmed
<alienmindtrick> i thought i might find something on it in a forum
<holstein> i will try it
<holstein> when i have more time
<alienmindtrick> right
<holstein> and confirm it
<alienmindtrick> holstein:  http://ubuntugeek.com/forum/index.php/topic,4041.0.html
<alienmindtrick> that's not the first time i've posted it, either. that was just my latest round of frustration
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats not offical ubuntu support though
<alienmindtrick> oh?
<holstein> im suggesting a bug report
<holstein> thats ubuntugeek
<alienmindtrick> i thought that WAS a bug report
<holstein> which is fine
<holstein> im just saying
<holstein> let me dig up what im talking about...
<alienmindtrick> well, what is a bug report?
<holstein> alienmindtrick: heres one i did
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695893 in ubuntustudio "JACK wont start with presonus firepod and generic kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alienmindtrick> if you mean on the main ubuntu fora, yes, i've done that
<holstein> see how its 'confirmed'
<holstein> thats what im suggesting i can do for you
<holstein> i'll try it
<holstein> and if i have the same problem
<holstein> i'll say i do
<holstein> and then it can be marked confirmed
<holstein> THEN, maybe we can get someone to look at it
<holstein> assuming its a bug
<holstein> *
<alienmindtrick> okey dokey
<holstein> the forums are great too
<holstein> but, this is really where the dev would be looking
<holstein> IF it comes to that
<alienmindtrick> well, my one pet peeve with ubuntu is the many different official seeming fora
<holstein> alienmindtrick: i hear you
<holstein> BUT, ubuntugeek is its own thing
<alienmindtrick> ok, let me do this report
<alienmindtrick> the thing about ubuntugeek is that you normally get answers
<holstein> you need a launchpad account for bugs
<alienmindtrick> if you go to the main ubuntu forum, you get lost.
<holstein> alienmindtrick: hey, ubuntugeek is great
<alienmindtrick> i think that for beginners, ubuntu geek is much easier.
<alienmindtrick> oh! i'm already registered there.
<alienmindtrick> which means that i've already posted this there.
<holstein> probably
<holstein> just make sure you do a bug report about it
 * alienmindtrick blushes and looks embarrassed
<alienmindtrick> okey dokey
<holstein> IF you want anything official to happen
<holstein> a forum post can be ignored
<holstein> a bug report can be too
<holstein> BUT, its more official
<alienmindtrick> i'm reminded of what my primary russian instructor used to say in monterey: for every 8 exceptions, there's a new rule. but there are exceptions.
<holstein> check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<alienmindtrick> it's ok
<alienmindtrick> i do technical writing
<alienmindtrick> i'm sure i can do a bug report
<holstein> theres just a bit more responsibility on the user here
<alienmindtrick> alrighty. thanks a million holstein
<holstein> doing bugs properly is a lot of work too
<holstein> i did it once
<holstein> with 10.04
<holstein> from beta or alpha
<holstein> trying to keep up with them
<alienmindtrick> at any rate, it's far better than windoze!
<alienmindtrick> ;)
<holstein> and report properly
<holstein> can be challenging
<johnny77> I'm trrying to clean up my windows partition so that I can move it again, giving more space to ubuntu. However, when I go to defragment the drive, it is showing some files way out in the free space. I'm plaining to take 60gig from the 115 left for windows.
<holstein> johnny77: maybe whatever that is windows calls swap space?
<johnny77> These few files way out by themselves will they get deleted if I just go ahead and change the partition?
<holstein> paging file or whatever
<holstein> ?
<johnny77> holstein: that's possible. I'm just afraid it may be some pictures or music files. something important.
<holstein> i seem to remember disabling paging or whatever
<holstein> and getting a 'better' defrag
<holstein> but, its been years
<rokyronnie> is there a way to add my password in a command line ? I don't want to ask me every time I run it
<holstein> im not sure about if you resize otherwise
<holstein> i think its better to be cautious anyways
<holstein> rokyronnie: run?
<holstein> sudo ?
<holstein> what are you trying to bypass?
<johnny77> holstein: I bet your right, because when I look at the report it says Pagefile fragmentaion: size: 1.48 gb total fragments 1 - thanks for the idea to turn it off. I'll try that.
<rokyronnie> my command is sudo fkjdsfsd whatever it is, and after this, he ask me for password
<rokyronnie> that's what I want to pass, I want to add the pass directly in command, so he never ask me
<holstein> i think you want to add yourself to the sudoer group??
<holstein> let me look that up...
<holstein> personally, i appreciate the extra step
<holstein> sanity check :)
<holstein> this is relavant
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<holstein> but old
<holstein> rokyronnie:
<holstein> i have better information
<rokyronnie> hmm, I actually want to do that for one command
<holstein> sudo adduser USERNAME sudo
<rokyronnie> say
<holstein> then, you wont be prompted for pass
<holstein> you'll say
<holstein> sudo whatever
<holstein> and it'll just happen
<rokyronnie> ok :), thank you
<rokyronnie> how can I do 2 commands in same line, I must add & or something?
<holstein>  its 2 right?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> like that i think
<rokyronnie> oh, it keeps ask me for pass
<rokyronnie> :(
<holstein> might need to logout and back in for that?
<rokyronnie> hm, I don't think you understand exactly what I want to do :).So... I have a command line, which reset my internet connection ( if it gets down ) and I made it like an Icon in Applications - Internet, which opens a terminal and do what it need to do, but, like any command, it ask me for password, and I don't want it to ask me for password every time, that's why I am asking, can I add a command line before it ? which contains the pass or somethin
<holstein> i see
<holstein> i would have thought that would do it
<holstein> i have a couple icons like that
<holstein> and i just put my pass in
<holstein> you should be able to script that though
<holstein> you need a python guru
<rokyronnie> I know, but I wanna see an example :D
<holstein> :)
<holstein> not even a guru
<holstein> i bet thats easy
<holstein> im just not there yet
<rokyronnie> I must install python guru?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i was suggesting finding a python expert
<rokyronnie> aa
<rokyronnie> I see
<holstein> to show you how to write a little pythong progam
<holstein> that would do that
<holstein> run that command, and put in you pass
<holstein> thats do-able
<holstein> in theory
<rokyronnie> if I put my pass it works, it's just fine, but, I would like to add that directly in command line :D, can you ask someone who knows how to do that?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im not sure who i would ask
<bioterror> rokyronnie, you can remove password from sudo
<bioterror> rokyronnie, make it work without it
<holstein> acutally, bioterror is on the list :)
<bioterror> what
<holstein> a go to guy for this question :)
<bioterror> # %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<bioterror> add your user to wheel and remove # from /etc/sudoers
<rokyronnie> like # %user ALL=(ALL) mypass: ALL
<rokyronnie> like that?
<bioterror> %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<bioterror> and add your user to whell group if it's not in it already
<bioterror> wheel
<rokyronnie> this is what I recieve
<rokyronnie> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<bioterror> what?
<rokyronnie> I recieve this if I insert that command
<bioterror> you're modifying /etc/sudoers
<bioterror> you must add that %wheel
<bioterror> to make sudo understand that you want execute sudo command without password
<rokyronnie> oooh, I thought I must put that in terminal, sorry
<bioterror> aahhh
<bioterror> ubuntu doesnt use wheel
<bioterror> gotta think
<bioterror> just a moment
<rokyronnie> ok :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> easy peasy
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> jep
<bioterror> you have /etc/sudoers
<bioterror> last line is "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<bioterror> edit it to: %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> now I am :D
<bioterror> I tried NOPASSWD: myaccount
<rokyronnie> ok :D, i'll do that now
<bioterror> ALL works without a problem :D
<bioterror> I think I'll boot a livecd...
<bioterror> thohoho
<bioterror> there's a reason why I active root for a worst case scenarios
<rokyronnie> my last line looks different
<rokyronnie> I mean, it's just.. I don't have a sudoers dir, just sudoers.d
<rokyronnie> and inside of it it's a file called readme
<bioterror> you're using ubuntu?
<bioterror> rokyronnie, what if you say "sudo visudo"
<rokyronnie> yes, I am using Ubuntu
<rokyronnie> let me try
<rokyronnie> it shows me something
<bioterror> oh yeah, I'll boot from recovery mode back to normal ;)
<rokyronnie> why are you on recovery mode ? :D
<bioterror> becouse I messed my sudoers ;)
<rokyronnie> oh :D
<rokyronnie> with visudo I can edit /etc/sudoers
<bioterror> good
<rokyronnie> my last line looks like                  root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rokyronnie>  
<bioterror> you just need to add "NOPASSWD: "
<bioterror> you dont have %admin?
<rokyronnie> this is how it looks
<rokyronnie> but I am the owner :D :))
<bioterror> I have to the same line, but when I scroll more, I get two lines moar
<rokyronnie> and if I add NOPASSWD before last all, it will never ask me for pass, for any command?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but it should be for a group your user is a member
<bioterror> and that's admin
<bioterror> % groups                            .:21:12:38 on 11-02-11:.
<bioterror> sad157 adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<bioterror> I get
<rokyronnie> oh sorry, now I opened the file with gedit, cause it was with terminal, and now I see, my last line is %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bioterror> yes
<rokyronnie> %admin ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:ALL like that?
<bioterror> remember spaces
<bioterror> %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<rokyronnie> I must restart my pc ?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> you can open terminal and run a sudo command
<bioterror> :-)
<rokyronnie> thank you very much :D
<rokyronnie> very very much
<bioterror> did it work
<rokyronnie> yes
<bioterror> not so secure, but oh well, it works
<rokyronnie> I know, ok, the first idea was to add my pass in that command
<rokyronnie> and just that
<rokyronnie> but I think is not so easy :)
<bioterror> yeah, that's easier :)
<halpbatman> hey guys I'm in serious shit
<halpbatman> lol
<bioterror> !language | halpbatman
<ubot2> halpbatman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bioterror> ;D
<halpbatman> anyone have experience dual booth os X?ting wi
 * bioterror washes his hands off from OS X
<bioterror> I have no experience with EFI
<rokyronnie> bioterror, did you know how can I make a wini windows ontop ? cause it looks like http://s4.postimage.org/1qg442ox0/Screenshot.jpg
<bioterror> whaaat? that's like a post mark
<bioterror> the things you lick and stamp on letters
<bioterror> rokyronnie, could you provide a little bigger image
<rokyronnie> sorry, http://s4.postimage.org/u3blujaxa/Screenshot.jpg
<rokyronnie> there it is :)
<bioterror> rokyronnie, you can configure it from wine?
<rokyronnie> it's configured from wine, to be without a windows, I mean, full screen
<rokyronnie> and this is the way it appears
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> rokyronnie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665434
<rokyronnie> aparently my game is the same, even if I play
<rokyronnie> ok it's not a problem, but if I can do something, why not :)
<halpbatman> I used bootcamp to install ubuntu and now OS X won't boot.. can anyone help?
<bioterror> been a while since I last time played Fallout
<bioterror> halpbatman, but Ubuntu works?
<halpbatman> yep
<halpbatman> grub
<halpbatman> loads
<bioterror> why did you want to install ubuntu on mac?
<halpbatman> and when i choose os X
<halpbatman> it has kernnel error
<halpbatman> i wanted to trit lol
<bioterror> XCode and macports/fink wasnt enough? :D
<halpbatman> yep
<halpbatman> so do you know how to go about fixing this?
<bioterror> well, I'm googling
<mtkorb> i'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a flash drive. It gets to the login prompt but the screen keeps printing "MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address." Anyone have any idea what this means?
<bioterror> mtkorb, ubuntu 10.10?
<mtkorb> 10.04
<bioterror> mtkorb, have you done some connection sharings?
<mtkorb> i don't think so... where would that be?
<bioterror> szczur, we have a busy friday evening ;)
<bioterror> szczur, one guy cant boot to OS X after installing Ubuntu, gets kernel panic from OS X ;)
<halpbatman> <- raises hand
<bioterror> szczur, and and second one is having "masquerade: lo ate my ip address"
<szczur> phew :)
<szczur> great start of the evening :)
<bioterror> that masquerade comes after login
<mtkorb> before login actually... the prompt shows up but the masquerade thing keeps getting printed on the screen
<bioterror> what I found it could be solved by editng /etc/hosts and commenting out all lines which has IPv6 ;)
<mtkorb> hmm ok i'll try that
<bioterror> this mac case is bad
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> yeeeeeahhhh
<bioterror> halpbatman, things could be even more worse, you could boot to os x but not into ubuntu ;)
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> loolll
<mtkorb> i'm still getting the MASQUERADE message
<bioterror> mtkorb, does it happen every time you boot?
<mtkorb> bioterror: yeah
<bioterror> mtkorb, I think it's a case for bug raport in launchpad
<mtkorb> bioterror: what does that mean?
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<mtkorb> bioterror: i'm guessing it's not a bug and that I have something configured incorrectly. I wasn't the one who originally set up this install, I'm just trying to migrate it to a flash drive...which is turning out to be a pain.
<bioterror> hmmm
<mtkorb> when I start up there's also an error that says "Starting AppArmor profiles    xargs: /sbin/apparmor_parser: terminated by signal 9   [fail]"       ... no idea if this is related
<rokyronnie> is here someone who use DeadBeef ? :D
<szczur> me, but just for listening chiptunes
<rokyronnie> oh, but, in preferences at Global Hotkeys can you add something?
<halpbatman> bioterror: so hey did you find anything on my problem?
<szczur> rokyronnie, yes
<rokyronnie> I don't understand why I can't configure mine
<bioterror> szczur, are you cheating me and MOC with d34db33f?
<szczur> first press add, and then choose the type of keybinding (click on the name)
<szczur> bioterror, NEVER!
<bioterror> halpbatman, still seeking something, but I've alwas had bad vibes against EFI ;)
<rokyronnie> I press add, but every time, there is the same command
<szczur> click on this command
<halpbatman> lol
<szczur> and choose the one you want
<szczur> and then click on the right side and set the keybinding
<bioterror> halpbatman, http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=836638
<rokyronnie> http://s2.postimage.org/4b5yqsl80/Screenshot_1.jpg every time I click add, it add the same command
<rokyronnie> is like that at you too?
<szczur> rokyronnie, http://szczur.ath.cx/things/dead
<szczur> there you have 3 screenshots
<szczur> i hope they will clarify this
<rokyronnie> what version do you have?
<szczur> just click on the toggle after curent
<szczur> then you will have dropdaown list with the commands
<szczur> 0.4.4
<rokyronnie> omg, thank you :))
<rokyronnie> you made me laugh :D
<halpbatman> bioterror: yeah i mean i knew i could just restarht and start from scratc
<halpbatman> h
<halpbatman> bioterror: i also have back up
<halpbatman> bioterror: but i rather not go throught that if it's possible to fix it..
<halpbatman> does anyone know how to configure grub?
<bioterror> halpbatman, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg ;)
<halpbatman> bioterror: kk i'll look into it ty
<MrChrisDruif> phillw: Do you know if I can delay the auto-joining in pidgin?
<bioterror> halpbatman, you might want to check some mac forums
<Lilbit> Running Meerkat dual-boot. Display shifts up when shut down or goes to sleep. I can fix by changing monitor settings then restoring, but that's annoying to say the least.
<halpbatman> bioterror: hey i got it working
<halpbatman> bioterror: thx for the help
<bioterror> halpbatman, what did you do?
<halpbatman> bioterror: so i held option key during boot up
<halpbatman> bioterror: and it showed two partitions linux and os X correctly
<halpbatman> bioterror: so grub didn't come up
<halpbatman> bioterror: from there i logged on my mac
<halpbatman> bioterror: made my mac target disk
<halpbatman> bioterror: by default
<halpbatman> bioterror: it works fine now
<halpbatman> bioterror: by default boots up os X and i hold option key to boot linux
<halpbatman> bioterror: which is what i wanted in the first place
<bioterror> niiice
<bioterror> one down, one to go
<bioterror> oh, he left :D
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> ur work is done
<halpbatman> sudo apt-get install xcalib
<halpbatman> lol sry
<bioterror> !next
<ubot2> Factoid 'next' not found
<bioterror> :D
<rokyronnie> bioterror, still here ? :D
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> watching Oz
<bioterror> :D
<rokyronnie> uh :D
<rokyronnie> I was watching Fringe
<zkriesse> Fringe FTW
<bioterror> since this marathon I dont have to watchi this again for a 10 years :D
<rokyronnie> what is "FTW" ? :D
<ibuclaw> He was a better actor in Darkwing Ducks.
<zkriesse> For the Win
<rokyronnie> oh
<bioterror> or fcku the world ;)
<ibuclaw> no wait.
<ibuclaw> Mighty Ducks. =)
<zkriesse> Ahaha bioterror
<zkriesse> Ok, afk for now
<rokyronnie> hei... don't you know if it's possible to do an Master volum over all? cause.. if I push volume up or down from my multimedia buttons on my keoboard, it moves just my front volume ( I have 5.1 )
<bioterror> rokyronnie, open terminal and say "alsamixer" ;)
<rokyronnie> I use OSS4
<bioterror> oss :G
 * bioterror goes back to lurking mode
<rokyronnie> what is lurcking mode ? :P
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurker
<rokyronnie> some one on a board told me that this is gonna help me http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Tips_And_Tricks#Using_multimedia_keys_with_OSS but I don't understand a word from that, I don't know what I need to do
<rokyronnie> I guess I must create some files with those codes
<bioterror> yep
<rokyronnie> ok, I create them, and after that, where should I place them?
<bioterror> maybe /usr/local/bin/ could be a nice place
<rokyronnie> ok, I'll try that immediatly, now.. I've got some issues with Flash in Firefox, it runs very very hard, slow fps, can I do something to improve some performances?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-12
<Curisu_> Well I'm a total starter here when it comes to OS-es. Is there any directions or anything someone can give me to installing Ubuntu to run side by side with my Windows 7 OS?
<bioterror> Curisu_, "install side-by-side"
<bioterror> http://www.situsinformasiinternet.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/How-to-Install-Ubuntu-3.png
<Curisu_> Ah I see, thank you, I assume this is in the installer with the USB way of booting?
<bioterror> yes
<Curisu_> Alright, thanks much, I
<Curisu_> I'll pop back in if I have any issues*
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you're welcome
<Curisu_> See ya
<johnny77> does anyone know what this means: ** (pcmanfm:2137): DEBUG: FmJob error: No such file or directory
<bioterror> that there's no such file or directory
<johnny77> but I only opened pcmanfm in my home directory.... it has to exist.
<bioterror> if you see it in pcmanfm, then it should exist
<johnny77> then why am I getting that error?
<johnny77> Sometimes, I loose my right-click menu. Could it be saying that pcmanfm can't find the file that holds the menu?
<bioterror> I bealive so
<johnny77> would you have any idea on how to fix? it's quite annoying. Thank you.
<bioterror> good question
<bioterror> you can start with duplicating the problem
<bioterror> reproduce it
<johnny77> bioterror: What really confuses me is that it appears to happen randomly.
<johnny77> I have no idea how to reproduce.
<bioterror> that's the art of fixing problems ;)
<Elise001> How do I send screenshots to this ubuntu-beginners?
<aveilleux> Elise001: Take the screenshot, upload it to an image host like http://imgur.com/ , and give us the link
<Elise001> I just took 2 pictures with my cel phone of the crazy screen on my notebook when I was downloading ubuntu updates.
<Elise001> Thanks.
<bioterror> paste | Elise001
<JoeMaverickSett> !paste | Elise001
<ubot2> Elise001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jasono> Hello.
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> I fail
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<jasono> My XChat isn't working. Can anyone please help me?
<JoeMaverickSett> jasono: how is it not working? define please.
<jasono> It's not connecting.
<bioterror> and it usually says reason
<JoeMaverickSett> jasono: do you see any errors? and such?
<jasono> Hold on.....
<JoeMaverickSett> just like bioterror said, it leave breadcrumbs.. ;)
<jasono> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (.1.1..1...1.1..6.1...1) port 8001...
<bioterror> why you're not using SSL ports?
<jasono> I don't know.
<jasono> How do I do that?
<bioterror> jasono, but that's not a reason
<bioterror> All freenode servers listen on ports 6665, 6666, 6667, 7000(SSL Only), 7070 (SSL Only), 8000, 8001 and 8002. Please be aware that the below list is at no time authoritative, and as such our advice is to connect using chat.freenode.net.
<jasono> bioterror It doesn't connect it doesn't connect, just says connecting.........
<bioterror> is your dns working okay?
<jasono> Yes
<bioterror> and you've tried reconnecting
<jasono> yup
<bioterror> to take another server
<jasono> I did
<bioterror> hard to say why
<jasono> It won't even let me add the ports. JUst takes me back to 8001
<aveilleux> jasono: Open your server properties (ctrl+s)
<jasono> I've done that.
<aveilleux> On FreeNode, hit Efit
<JoeMaverickSett> jasono: go to network list, edit the server (probably ubuntu server) change the port to 7000 (press enter after that) then check the "Use SSL for all servers"
<aveilleux> Edit*
<JoeMaverickSett> jasono: or if you don't want to use SSL, just change the port to 6667 and press enter.
<JoeMaverickSett> and don't check the "Use SSl" stuff
<aveilleux> jasono: http://i.imgur.com/9srqc.png
<jasono> THis is actually the server irc.freenode.net/8001
<aveilleux> jasono: This is what my server configuration looks like
<aveilleux> jasono: There is no irc.freenode.net
<jasono> THanks
<JoeMaverickSett> jasono: use other port then.
<aveilleux> jasono: Thaw would be why the connection fails
<aveilleux> jasono: s/Thaw/That
<bioterror> aveilleux, Sat04:28  weechat   irc.server.Freenode.addresses = "irc.freenode.net/7070"
<bioterror> ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> aveilleux, be my guest: dig irc.freenode.net
<aveilleux> bioterror: According to the server list ( http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml ), there is no irc.freenode.net
<aveilleux> bioterror: Except over Tor
<aveilleux> bioterror: "Our main server rotation is chat.freenode.net. IPv6 users can specify ipv6.chat.freenode.net. Pointers to freenode currently include irc.ghostscript.com, irc.gnu.org, irc.handhelds.org, irc.linux.org, irc.kde.org and irc.redhat.com."
<aveilleux> bioterror: No irc.freenode.net
<bioterror> aveilleux, do you trust some webpage or do you trust dns
<aveilleux> bioterror: I trust the fact that pinging irc.freenode.net redirects to chat.freenode.net, and it only works over 6667 and 7070
<Elise001> Please take a look at the 2 screenshots at http://elise01.imgur.com.
<aveilleux> Elise001: "elise01 does not have any public albums! Sorry!"
<aveilleux> Elise001: Just give us the direct links to the images
<jasono> aveilleux Your config didn't work
<Elise001> Let me see what I can do. I'm new to the site.
<Elise001> Not sure what it is.
<aveilleux> jasono: make sure you don't have conflicting settings elsewhere. I think Freenode comes preconfigured in XChat.
<JoeMaverickSett> Elise001: are you familiar with Flickr or Picasa? if so, upload it there and give us the public link.
<aveilleux> I hate Flickr and Picasa.
<terrorinbio> *** Connecting to port 8001 of server irc.freenode.net [refnum 0]
<aveilleux> Elise001: http://i.imgur.com/ZZmyZ.png
<terrorinbio> seems to work
<Elise001> I have used Picassa about a year ago.
<jasono> http://imagebin.org/137474
<jasono> THat's my config
<andrew_46> jasono: Oddly enough I just tried freenode with xchat and could not make an ssl connection either
<jasono> andrew_46 Great, then it's not me.
<jasono> *Not only me.
<aveilleux> jasono: Try 7070
<aveilleux> jasono: I'm connected over SSL right now
<Elise001> Uploading 2 scrrenshots to Picassa now.
<jasono> DO I check bypass proxy>?
<bioterror> no
<Elise001> Uploaded.
<andrew_46> jasono: Success with xchat for me was with irc.freenode.net and no ssl options ticked
<bioterror> jasono, open terminal: and type: traceroute chat.freenode.net
 * andrew_46 still prefers irssi......
<jasono> okey
<jasono> andrew
<Elise001> i"m elise.scher01@gmail.com. Elise Scher
<jasono> andrew_46 I'll try if it doesn't work.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Just give us a link
<jasono> says i have to install traceroute chat.freenode.net
<Elise001> Please bear with me. What would the link look like on Picassa? I gave my email address above because I think it ties in with Picassa.
<aveilleux> Elise001: I know nothing about Picasa, but it should give you a set of links with each image you upload.
<Elise001> How do I make a link on Picassa?
<aveilleux> Elise001: I pointed out above on Imgur, that's what you look for ( http://i.imgur.com/ZZmyZ.png )
<andrew_46> jasono: http://www.andrews-corner.org/tmp/xchat.png
<cagriemer> Elise001: go to your screenshot, on the right side you will seelink to this photo click on it and it will give you a link
<andrew_50> Just checking this xchat connection :)
<andrew_46> That felt a little wrong :(
<Elise001> Try this:   http://imgur.com/Nx9wXT/   http://imgur.com/56pi8
<bioterror> second works
<bioterror> has some messed up screen
<jasono> andrew_46 Didn't work. :(
<Elise001> I don't care if use imgur or Picassa web, as long as you all can see the 2 photos.
<Elise001> Yes, when updating ubuntu, after 1/2 hour or so, screen gets messed up. And I have to remove battery after unplugging and lose what have already downloaded. Frustrated.
<bioterror> your laptop is compaq: something
<Elise001> Does not happen with Windows XP when I run that on same machine.
<Elise001> Yes, compaq.
<bioterror> and the model
<Elise001> Model P/N: AT8-C2(C Test)  1AT8B5UTP20   from sticker on bottom.
<Elise001> Also says that this device has not met all regulatory approvals therefore cannot be offered for sale or lease. I got it at a silent auction for my step-daughter's school.
<jasono> Hello?
<jasono> irc
<Elise001> As is.
<jasono> XChat
<Elise001> So I guess I'd better take the battery out, because I can't do anything with the Compaq with it like this.
<Elise001> But I am IRCing from my Samsung netbook. I am afraid to load Ubuntu on it. I need at least 1 good working computer for my graduate classes.
<bioterror> samsungs has own problems with buttons and suspends
<Elise001> +biterror: Did the model number help?
<Elise001> I mean bioterror and aveilleux.
<bioterror> Elise001, nope. problem might be that it's a test model, so there's no userbase for it
<cagriemer> Elise001:  Can you boot into Ubuntu on your Compaq?
<Elise001> cagreimer: Yes.
<cagriemer> Elise001:  Do you use a proprietary driver foCOuld you please check "System" --> "Administration" --> "Additional Drivers" and see if there is a driver available for your graphics card.
<bioterror> cagriemer, problem is also totally slow download speed of updates
<Elise001> bioterror: Yes, Compaq is slow in either ubuntu or windows.
<cagriemer> bioterror:  maybe we can suggest a suitable mirror?
<Elise001> cagreimer: I must remove battery, reboot in ubuntu, then tell you. Will take a while. Thanks to you and others.
<andrew_46> jasono: Hmmm.... sorry, I am more of an irssi user than xchat :(
<Elise001> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.   and continues error msg twice per usual.
<bioterror> someone has broken kernel
<Elise001> Loging on to Ubuntu and got music.
<Elise001> system->administration->additional drivers.
<Elise001> Searching.
<Elise001> Lots of words. Here goes: Proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer work properly.
<bioterror> as clock is 05:05
<Elise001> Proprietary drivers do not have public source code that Ubuntu developers are free to modify.
<bioterror> I'm not at my best, but someone should assist you to dig dmesg
<bioterror> search what's the problem on boot
<Elise001> Security updates and corrections depend solely on the responsiveness of the manufacturer.
<Elise001> Ubuntu cannot fix or improve these drivers.
<Elise001> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)
<Elise001> Tested by Ubuntu developers
<cagriemer> is it installed? there should be a green light on the left side
<Elise001> License: Proprietary
<Elise001> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for NVIDIA cards.
<cagriemer> you don't have to write everything is  NVIDIA graphics driver installed?
<Elise001> This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of NVIDIA graphics cards,
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> is that driver installed or not
<Gskelling> wait whats the problem
<bioterror> we know what it says, to be quite honest
<Elise001> as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.
<Gskelling> sounds similar to a problem im having
<Gskelling> i just came in
<Elise001> I'll skip to last line:
<JoeMaverickSett> 11:05 | Elise001 > Lots of words. Here goes: Proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer work properly.
<Elise001> This driver is activated and currently in use.
<JoeMaverickSett> that seems to me, as Proprietary driver is installed. :)
<Gskelling> when i activate my nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<Gskelling> after a reboot, x doesnt start
<JoeMaverickSett> Elise001: i think you might want to disable that propreitary driver. and see if the issue still exists.
<cagriemer> Elise001:  Remove the driver and check for the updates.
<Elise001> I clicked on Remove. System wants me to authenticate.
<Elise001> And says that system policy prevents installation/removal of device drivers.
<Elise001> I clicked on Details and got Action: com.ubuntu.devicedriver.install
<cagriemer> use your password and authenticate
<JoeMaverickSett> Elise001: just remove the drive. give the password. :)
<Elise001> Vendor: Jockey driver manager
<Elise001> Taking a long time and/or won't do it.
<Elise001> Clicked on link com.ubuntu.devicedriver.install    Nothing happened.
<cagriemer> nope don't click on the links at the details section
<JoeMaverickSett> Elise001: just click REMOVE, give your password, don't need to click details and such?
<Elise001> Then clicked on link Jockey driver manager.
<cagriemer> just enter your password and click authenticate
<Elise001> I did when it talked about my network key.
<JoeMaverickSett> Elise001: you don't need to click such things, if unless you really want to learn the history of Jockey Driver Manager:D
<Elise001> I have to leave soon for friend's house for diner.
<Elise001> It won't do it. Sigh.
<bioterror> you wont do what
<bioterror> remove the iivyl propietary driver?
<bioterror> from polluting your opensource operating system ;)
<cagriemer> Elise001:  here is a list for you to try when you have time: 1) remove the driver 2) change the repository from synaptic to a one in your country 3) check for and install updates 4) install nvidia driver
<JoeMaverickSett> Elise001: and could you also give us the full error of the modprobe error message? :)
<Elise001> A window says: Sorry the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<Elise001> Trying to recover by restarting backend
<Elise001> Will close window now.
<Elise001> My wireless network connection keeps going up and down.
<Elise001> So get Authentication required by wrireless network
<Elise001> What does that backend business mean?
<Elise001> And cagriemer, what country are you in?
<cagriemer> I'm in Australia
<Elise001> I am in USA near Stanford.
<Elise001> ok, just wondering.
<Elise001> I think I'd best get ready to leave. Thanks for your help all.
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, ping
<andrew_46> cagriemer: Good to see a fellow Australian :)
<cagriemer> andrew_46: Hey mate :) I'm actually Turkish but living in Australia
<andrew_46> cagriemer: I wish my background was exotic at all :(
<cagriemer> andrew_46: Isn't Australia exotic enough?  :)
<andrew_46> cagriemer: Kangaroos, koalas, goannas, floods, bushfires, cyclones, droughts, deserts.... I guess so :)
<cagriemer> andrew_46:  Australia has the best beer and that's more than enough for me. Viva la Carlton Draught! :)
<JoeMaverickSett> guys, if i think you should move to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
 * andrew_46 tries to remember that chit-chat is discouraged...
<JoeMaverickSett> andrew_46: it is not discouraged, my friend, it is just that this channel is for support, chit-chat is at #ubuntu-beginners-team :)
<andrew_46> JoeMaverickSett: The division of the channels was one of the reasons I left the UBT a while back, but of course I respect the new rules
<YanksRule> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<YanksRule> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<Cheri703> is it remotely possible to use mac cups drivers on ubuntu?
<kgroll> Hello. Anybody in here who might be able to help me enable my wireless ethernet card in k/ubuntu 10.10?
<_CommandeR_> what card?
<kgroll> Not sure. Would a lspci tell me that?
<_CommandeR_> think it is lspci | grep wlan or something need to check on my archie
<_CommandeR_> what kernel are you running ?
<kgroll> How do I check that? :\
<kgroll> To give a little more background:
<_CommandeR_> ok first do a  lspci | grep Wireless
<kgroll> no luck with that. I grepped for wireless, lan, wlan, ethernet
<_CommandeR_> and then uname -r
<kgroll> 2.6.35-25-generic
<_CommandeR_> type grep wireless with captial W
<kgroll> grep -i did the trick!
<kgroll> Intel PRO Wireless 2915ABG
<kgroll> And, I'm pretty sure I can see it in ifconfig
<kgroll> As eth1
<kgroll> The thing is, I've used wireless on this machine before
<_CommandeR_> so it died or ?
<kgroll> Well
<kgroll> I don't think so
<kgroll> I did ifconfig eth1 down
<kgroll> then brought it back up
<kgroll> Then just an iwconfig eth1 essid <mynetwork>
<kgroll> But wasn't able to get dhcpclient to assign me an ip after that
<_CommandeR_> oh
<kgroll> (I normally just use the gui to connect to a wireless network)
<kgroll> So, I thought okay, let me try to disable my wireless card and then turn it back on
<kgroll> There's a button on my laptop to disable the card
<_CommandeR_> and it is not going up ?
<kgroll> I hit it, then hit it again to turn it back on, but it doesn't seem to go back up
<kgroll> But, I can still see the eth1 in ifconfig
<kgroll> The problem I have now, is that aside from not being able to connect to my network, I can't even see the Available Networks icon in my notification tray anymore
<_CommandeR_> i see
<_CommandeR_> does it have a led or something indicating that it is turned on or not ?
<kgroll> As an aside, let me just tell you how nice it is to actually be talking to somebody about this, rather than just googling for answers
<_CommandeR_> guessing that it is not turned on even when you switched the flip
<kgroll> It's blinking
<kgroll> Which I've never seen it do before
<kgroll> But, I don't know if that means there's some sort of hardware failure or what
<_CommandeR_> if the wifi led is blinking it is getting information..
<_CommandeR_> or data*
<kgroll> It's not blinking like Activity LEDs normally blink. I can't recall what it normally does
<kgroll> But this is just a periodic blink every second
<_CommandeR_> on and off all the time ?
<kgroll> yep
<_CommandeR_> its a feature that is anying but shows the data transfers
<_CommandeR_> anoying*
<kgroll> It doesn't appear to be sending or recieving any packets though
<kgroll> You know how a lot of laptops have physical volume buttons on the case, but you can still control the volume through the os if you choose?
<_CommandeR_> yea
<kgroll> Is there something similar to that for wireless?
<kgroll> IE, maybe the physical button isn't working correct, so I can check somewhere in the os to enable/disable the card?
<_CommandeR_> well since is on it should find networks so you can go dmesg and check the last lines
<kgroll> I think it's off altogether now
<_CommandeR_> but to force it go up do a ifconfig wlan0 up or what the name of the wifi is
<kgroll> I hit the button on the case a minute ago to see if I could cycle through more modes
<kgroll> It stopped blinking (and disappeared from ifconfig), but I can't get it back on
<_CommandeR_> how does the button work is it on/off or something more
<kgroll> I thought it was just on/off
<_CommandeR_> well I guess it is.
<_CommandeR_> do a ifconfig name up
<_CommandeR_> name that is eth1 that i find odd
<kgroll> "Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<_CommandeR_> eth1 should or used to be ethernet port
<kgroll> yea, I think it's named weird
<_CommandeR_> ok 1 sek need to check the driver for your card
<kgroll> But I'm confident that's correct, because earlier (when it was working) I did a: iwlist eth1 scan and was able to see all the local networks
<kgroll> hey _CommandeR_
<kgroll> Are you connected via wifi right now?
<_CommandeR_> yea
<_CommandeR_> try do this
<kgroll> what if you do:
<kgroll> rfkill list
<kgroll> You see anything?
<_CommandeR_> rmod ipw2200
<kgroll> I don't have rmod in my path
<_CommandeR_> dont have rfkill
<kgroll> :(
<_CommandeR_> rmmod sorry :P
<kgroll> What's ipw2200?
<_CommandeR_> driver module for your card
<kgroll> So if I do that, won't I no longer have the driver installed?
<_CommandeR_> rmmod should reload it and modprobe ipw2200 should load it again
<_CommandeR_> wait few seconds with the second command
<kgroll> OH
<kgroll> This is a good sign
<kgroll> I just got "Disconnected - No Offline"
<_CommandeR_> yea kills the driver
<kgroll> _CommandeR_ I really like the looks of this
<_CommandeR_> modprobe it
<kgroll> yea
<kgroll> So I just did that
<kgroll> Now, in the Available Networks icon
<kgroll> I see: Wired: No Networks
<kgroll> Wireless: device not managed
<_CommandeR_> and ifconfig wlan0 up
<_CommandeR_> or eth1
<_CommandeR_> should aktivate the wireless
<kgroll> Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<kgroll> I can do: rfkill list
<kgroll> It shows me:
<kgroll> hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<kgroll> Soft blocked: no
<kgroll> Hard blocked: yes
<kgroll> Which makes me think that button on my laptop is preventing any connection
<_CommandeR_> is the switch on ?
<_CommandeR_> because it is thinking that the wifi is set to off
<kgroll> It's on
<kgroll> alright
<kgroll> It just let me bring eth1 up
<kgroll> but still says "device not managed" in the available networks dropdown
<_CommandeR_> btw you have anything connected to the ethernet port ?
<kgroll> no
<kgroll> I have a ethernet cable if you'd like me to connect it
<_CommandeR_> nah just checking some laptops and computers have bios setting for only running eather one
<_CommandeR_> not both
<_CommandeR_> but hardblock is indicating that the swtich is set to off or it thinks so
<kgroll> Not anymore
<kgroll> Now it shows hardblocked: no
<_CommandeR_> try to up it
<kgroll> it's up
<kgroll> ifconfig thinks it is
<_CommandeR_> no networks ?
<kgroll> This is when you wanna just smash the thing with a hammer
<_CommandeR_> intel sucks somehow
<kgroll> "Device not managed" is all it says under Wireless networks
<kgroll> I just edited my /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf file, based on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1109585
<kgroll> Do I need to logoff to allow that to take effect?
<_CommandeR_> not sure
<kgroll> trying now
<kgroll> I just logged out and logged back in. Now ifconfig shows:
<kgroll> eth1
<kgroll> and
<kgroll> eth1:avahi
<kgroll> I've never seen that second one before
<_CommandeR_> could you pastebin your rc.conf and ifconfig ?
<kgroll> I don't know how, since I don't have any connection on that machine
<_CommandeR_> oh..
<kgroll> I guess I can put it on a flash drive
<_CommandeR_> no wait
<kgroll> Or I can try to hook up the wired connection?
<_CommandeR_> check rc.conf network section of interfaces
<kgroll> Is that in /etc/?
<kgroll> I can't find rc.conf
<_CommandeR_> /etc/rc.conf
<kgroll> Doesn't exist
<_CommandeR_> running kubuntu yes?
<kgroll> ubuntu
<kgroll> Sorry if that's caused any confusion
<kgroll> There's a bunch of /etc/rc[\d].d files
<kgroll> Like, rc5.d, rc6.d, etc.
<kgroll> oh they're directories
<_CommandeR_> nah seems that arch is only using the old system...
<bioterror> hahaha
<_CommandeR_> ehm check /etc/network/interfaces
<bioterror> keep _CommandeR_ your arch problems on #archlinux
<_CommandeR_> i do not have problems bioterror
<kgroll> I have all the problems
<_CommandeR_> a common intel wifi problem...
<kgroll> _CommandeR_ all I have in my interfaces file is the auto lo
<kgroll> loopback?
<kgroll> iface lo inet loopback
<bioterror> _CommandeR_, Arch is not using old system, Arch is using BSD styled rc
<bioterror> and ubuntu uses more common to linux
<kgroll> Would installing arch linux solve all of my problems?
<kgroll> :$
<_CommandeR_> haha well no
<_CommandeR_> this is a common problem on all distros from what i know
<JackyAlcine> _CommandeR_: wireless?
<_CommandeR_> yea
<JackyAlcine> =/ so true.
<kgroll> I've screwed it up though
<kgroll> It was working fine just two hours ago
<_CommandeR_> for some reason his wlan is eth1
<_CommandeR_> and rf killed
<kgroll> Not rfkilled anymore
<JackyAlcine> Very odd, and I'm reading back; you edited your ./interfaces file which was my first idea.
<kgroll> I'm willing to try anything at this point
<_CommandeR_> wait a sec, kgroll, you only got lo in interfaces ?
<kgroll> yea
<kgroll> But it's always been that way
<kgroll> Even before, when wireless worked
<_CommandeR_> gonna boot to my ubutu box and check but I am pretty sure i have each interface there
<_CommandeR_> ubuntu*
<kgroll> How likely do you guys/gals think it is that this is actually a hardware issue?
<bioterror> ofcourse it is listed in ifconfig
<_CommandeR_> not likely
<kgroll> Like, that button on my laptop isn't working or soemthing
<Daniel0108> kgroll: lo is Local Loopback, it's impossible that you are online with just lo :P
<kgroll> I'm typing on my desktop
<kgroll> My laptop is one that's not working
<bioterror> kgroll, did lspci find your chipset?
<kgroll> yea
<kgroll> it's an intel PRO something something
<kgroll> let me pull that up again
<bioterror> and dmesg tells you too?
<kgroll> yea
<_CommandeR_> my interfaces in ubuntu also only contains lo
<bioterror> as lspci just tells "there's hardware", dmesg tells kernel finds it
<kgroll> Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<kgroll> I wish I could pastebin it :\
<bioterror> kgroll, does dmesg tell if its wlan0 or eth1
<kgroll> Where would it say that?
<kgroll> Something I could grep for?
<bioterror> dmesg |grep Wireless
<kgroll> so
<bioterror> possible
<kgroll> dmesg | grep wlan returns nothing
<kgroll> dmesg | grep eth1 returns:
<kgroll> eth1: no ipv6 routers present
<bioterror> hmmm
<kgroll> and
<bioterror> kgroll, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<kgroll> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<kgroll> eth1 is already up
<_CommandeR_> not listed in ifconfig?
<bioterror> should be listed as it's up
<kgroll> it is
<kgroll> I just took it down and back up
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> can you now connect to AP?
<kgroll> ap?
<bioterror> access point
<kgroll> Not sure how
<_CommandeR_> network
<kgroll> oh
<kgroll> like, using iwconfig?
<kgroll> Or just the gui
<bioterror> what ever you want
<_CommandeR_> what she said
<kgroll> No networks show up in the gui
<kgroll> Because under the Available Networks icon, it just shows: Wireless - Device Not Managed
<bioterror> kgroll, iwlist scan
<kgroll> no results
<kgroll> I was scanning on eth1 earlier today at a coffee shop and got plenty of results
<bioterror> have you edited anything?
<kgroll> No
<kgroll> Oh
<kgroll> wait
<kgroll> I did edit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<kgroll> Based on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1109585
<kgroll> (Somebody who was also getting "Device not managed" had their problem fixed by editing that file)
<kgroll> I just changed managed=false to true
<kgroll> Didn't resolve my problem though
<bioterror> you have you reversed the change?
<kgroll> yes
<kgroll> But I can reverse the reversal if you suggest I do so!
<_CommandeR_> ^^
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> I have managed=false
<kgroll> Question
<kgroll> What if I reinstalled my OS
<kgroll> You guys think that would fix my problem?
<_CommandeR_> no need
<bioterror> I would rather suggest to try livecd
<bioterror> if it works
<kgroll> That's a good idea
<bioterror> but have you updated kernel
<kgroll> I'm running 2.6.35-25
<kgroll> generic
<bioterror> yes you're, but have you done any system updates between the brakedown?
<_CommandeR_> since it is intel it is merged so if it is not really old kernel it should work
<kgroll> no
<bioterror> sounds really weird
<_CommandeR_> it is intel wifi so it is standard..
<kgroll> I agree
<kgroll> Alright
<kgroll> So how does this sound
<kgroll> I try the live CD
<kgroll> And then all of my problems are solved
<bioterror> if they are
<kgroll> then?
<_CommandeR_> I had same problem that wifi would die and not up but weird name and not finding networks I did not
<kgroll> question
<_CommandeR_> shoot
<kgroll> I have a / and a /home partition
<kgroll> Can I reinstall the OS and not touch my /home?
<_CommandeR_> yea
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but test that livecd first
<bioterror> that you know it's not broken
<bioterror> physically
<kgroll> Yea
<kgroll> I'ma give that a shot
<_CommandeR_> try also plug something into etho
<bioterror> eth0 doesnt matter
<_CommandeR_> no but since it is waky it may redetect the card
<_CommandeR_> had this issue on my laptop that plugging ethernet with a cable would kill/reboot the wifi
<kgroll-onhislapt> How about that
<_CommandeR_> do a ifconfig
<kgroll-onhislapt> eth0 cooking
<kgroll> You guys want a pastebin?
<kgroll> I can do that now
<_CommandeR_> sure
<kgroll-onhislapt> http://pastebin.com/CnAL75sk
<kgroll> Only two hours left on this 10.10 iso download =x
<_CommandeR_>  what version of livecd are you running *
<_CommandeR_> ?
<bioterror> kgroll-onhislapt, change that "managed=false" to =true"
<bioterror> and then do sudo killall nm-system-settings
<kgroll-onhislapt> should I unplug eth0 first?
<bioterror> doesnt matter
<bioterror> :D
<_CommandeR_> bioterror, is this some new way to handle wifi in ubuntu not naming wlan as wlan0 ?
<bioterror> _CommandeR_, it happens some times with different chipsets
<kgroll> No process found
<bioterror> kgroll, what's your network manager
<bioterror> in kde
<kgroll> How?
<kgroll> I'm in Gnome
<bioterror> okay
<_CommandeR_> probably standard gnome-network-manager
<kgroll> I haven't changed it
<kgroll> So yea
<bioterror> but it's not working with LiveCD?
<kgroll> I'm downloading it
<kgroll> 1 hour 50 minutes left
<kgroll> My connection is blazing fast
<_CommandeR_> ^
<kgroll> What's this eth1:avahi
<bioterror> kgroll, can you change that manged=true
<kgroll> Okay
<kgroll> I've got it that way now
<bioterror> and then sudo service networking restart
<kgroll> (As of a couple minutes ago)
<bioterror> and sudo service network-manager restart
<kgroll> okay
<kgroll> I'm gonna unplug my ethernet cable from the laptop
<bioterror> if you want
<kgroll> Well, I restarted it, and it just seemed to refresh the eth0
<kgroll> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bioterror> wait for a moment
<kgroll> bioterror:
<kgroll> Where do you live
<bioterror> Finland
<kgroll> I need to send you a bouquet
<kgroll> You know what that means right???
<kgroll> Connected!
<_CommandeR_> nice
<kgroll> You forgot a few exclamation marks...
<_CommandeR_> try not to play with the wifi switch when outside ^^
<bioterror> :)
<kgroll> Do you guys realize how excited I am right now?
<kgroll> This is a huge relief
<JoeMaverickSett> *sigh* :P
<bioterror> kgroll, I know, you had a little adrenaline boost and now your brains are releasing some endorphine
<kgroll> I need to break my wifi more often in that case...
<bioterror> small things with linux that makes using it worth the small tweaking
<_CommandeR_> sigh hate that my computer is the crappiest support for linux kernel
<_CommandeR_> got*
<kgroll> This is fantastic
<kgroll> So, would you all say that we're on a roll now?
<kgroll> Because I can fire off another question
<bioterror> kgroll, it's like riding a bike with huge gear and you climb a hill with it
<bioterror> ahh that feeling
<kgroll> Thanks a million to both of you
<bioterror> kgroll, what's the next question
<_CommandeR_> np
<kgroll> It gets back to what I originally wanted to do when I got into this mess
<kgroll> I want to run xmonad
<bioterror> oh no
<kgroll> oh yea
<bioterror> ohhhh no
<kgroll> You see, I don't have a mouse
<bioterror> buy one :D
<kgroll> Super expensive in the United States
<bioterror> tiling wm's are the most retardest thing
<kgroll> WHAT?
<kgroll> You better not say that vim is retarded too
<bioterror> it's okay if you run glxgears and couple of terminals and you just want to run top
<kgroll> My motivation is that
<kgroll> I spend so much time resizing terminal windows
<kgroll> Which is incredibly frustrating w/o a mouse
<kgroll> (using the laptops trackpad)
<bioterror> it's not that horrible
<kgroll> I'd rather eat glass
<kgroll> Alright, so pretend I didn't say xmonad
<bioterror> I resize all the time my ircing terminal to ̃~150x24
<kgroll> But, pretend I don't have any sort of gui for some unexplained reason
<kgroll> And I want to connect to a wireless network
<_CommandeR_> srsly what shitty touchpad you god lol
<kgroll> It's one step above a inert piece of plastic
<kgroll> Are these the steps I would take to connect via command line...
<kgroll> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid mynetwork key s:myWPA2pass
<kgroll> dhcpclient eth1
<kgroll> That's it?
<bioterror> dhclient
<kgroll> oh yea
<kgroll> That's what I meant
<_CommandeR_> Im not sure, but you can enable auto connect so it would connect to a saved network
<kgroll> tab complete always takes over for me by that point
<_CommandeR_> or networks
<bioterror> sudo echo "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid mynetwork key s:myWPA2pass && sudo dhclient eth1" > /usr/local/bin/gimmewirelez
<bioterror> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/gimmewirelez
<kgroll> You continue to impress me bioterror
<kgroll> especially since you called it gimmewirelez
<bioterror> that's how I would do it
<kgroll> oh
<kgroll> about the key s:pass part
<kgroll> I use "This is my pass"
<bioterror> that's just example for the line
<bioterror> you can find the working combination
<kgroll> Er, I didn't really explain that well
<kgroll> But, I mean, if my password was multiple words, I put it in quotes?
<bioterror> yes, I think so
<bioterror> I have only one word, as I am a fin, we have lots of compound words
<_CommandeR_> hahha
<bioterror> we can have a one word that's actually three words
<_CommandeR_> wupmedhenderna
<bioterror> bruteforce that
<kgroll> Do you like those little black licorice candies?
<bioterror> yes I like salmiakki
<kgroll> ugh
<_CommandeR_> ugh
<kgroll> I'd rather try to fix my wifi than eat one of those
<bioterror> kgroll, http://www.salmiyuck.com/
<kgroll> That's my picture
<kgroll> You probably like blood sausage too?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> I'm not from tampere :D
<_CommandeR_> it is not bad really
<kgroll> I better stick to ubuntu questions
<bioterror> you seem to know these filthy secrets
<_CommandeR_> me?
<bioterror> I was actually wondering
<bioterror> is there a tiling wm with systray
<_CommandeR_> your country men dissapoint me bioterror
<bioterror> or would it look stupid to have tint2 panel with minimal configurations
<kgroll> Not in xmonad
<bioterror> and then run nm-applet
<JoeMaverickSett> dwm? :D
<bioterror> or wicd, what ever is your choice
<_CommandeR_> wicd is not great
<bioterror> _CommandeR_, it's great if you dont to hussle with gnome dependencies, but lacks with mobile phones as a modem
<_CommandeR_> btw you are talking about wicd as in network manager right?
<bioterror> _CommandeR_, y
<_CommandeR_> yea running wicd on my arch
<_CommandeR_> but like gnome network manager more.
<bioterror> why there's no ncurses based network manager
<bioterror> wicd-curses !
<bioterror> kgroll, try wicd-curses for your wireless needs to connect from terminal
<kgroll> What is it?
<bioterror> http://cdn.omgsuse.com/omg/images/wicd_opensusecurses.jpg
<_CommandeR_> .37 kernel makes my shutdown freeze, damn Linus Torvald
<kgroll> That looks promisng
<bioterror> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/files/kubuntu-es.org/u2488/wicd-curses.jpeg
<bioterror> but now my wife insists that I'll spend some with family
<bioterror> laters
<kgroll> Thanks again!
<kgroll> I love you!
<_CommandeR_> laters man
<kgroll> _CommandeR_ have you used wicd-curses?
<_CommandeR_> nah
<kgroll> I don't know how to use it :\
<_CommandeR_> -help works usualy
<kgroll> you should see the errors it's dumping on me
<_CommandeR_> dependensies ?
<_CommandeR_> dependencies*
<kgroll> daemon stuff
<kgroll> dbus ifaces and other things I can't comprehend
<_CommandeR_> hm
<_CommandeR_> may check
<kgroll> I just did a sudo apt-get install wicd-curses
<kgroll> I wonder if I should have just done install wicd
<_CommandeR_> makes sense
<kgroll> If I do aptitude search <whatever>, the little A on the far left means I have that installed on my system?
<_CommandeR_> I dont use apt so i do not know
<kgroll> oh, rght
<kgroll> Alright, I gotta get in bed. Thanks again. Have a great morning/day/evening
<_CommandeR_> morning and yah y2
<_CommandeR_> toodles
<luke__> hi do
<luke__> any one know how to install gimp shop on ubuntu10.10
<luke__> j #ubuntu
<luke__> join #ubuntu
<proberos> it asks for login password to activate internet connection. how can I disable it and make it not to ask it ?
<bioterror> fast guy
<JackyAlcine> Wouldn't you have to unlock your password keyring for that, bioterror?
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, that's easy greasy
<JackyAlcine> Lol, yeah, seems like he needed to save his passwords in cleartext.
<JackyAlcine> Or something that'd remove that authentication request.
<bioterror> right click nm-applet icon in systray, edit connections, take wireless tab, edit current connection you're using, there you should see at the bottom of window a "available to all users", check that box and put your password
<JackyAlcine> oh yeah, lol
 * JackyAlcine does that now.
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: hello
<AbhijiT> hi duanedesign i have a question for you!
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: saw your ping from yesterfay "_
<AbhijiT> yeah
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, i want to knoow if you anyhow related to design field?
<duanedesign> oops, typing skills have not woke up yet :P
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: yep
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, mauy i know how?
<duanedesign> well, Graphic Design if that is what you mean
<AbhijiT> whats course you have done?
<AbhijiT> ok
<duanedesign> I went to college and majored in Graphic Design and minored in Photography
<AbhijiT> okay
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, thats cool!
<AbhijiT> :)
<duanedesign> i have  a really awful website that still has a few pieces I have done
<duanedesign> the site was the first website I ever did. Never took it down. But it has some of my work on it...
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, link pease
<AbhijiT> please
<duanedesign> http://dhinnen.tripod.com/port.htm
<AbhijiT> ok
<JackyAlcine> duanedesign: Lol, that's the two majours I'm taking in high school right now.
<JackyAlcine> Photography gives us such a better eye in application design, more than I thought graphic design would.
<duanedesign> JackyAlcine:lu!!
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> lukjad: !!
<JackyAlcine> lol
<duanedesign> JackyAlcine: typography is another skill that is under used in the design world. Particularly web and application design. Some of that is to do with the limitations  of the medium though
<duanedesign> JackyAlcine: photography started out as purely for fun. However I agree it has helped in ways I did not imagine
<MrChrisDruif> It's an important part into the total design of a website or other medium for that matter...
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: did you need anything specific or just curious?
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, i need actually but not now
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, i was interested in taking design course. but that is nut graphics design it was product desin which include graphics too. but i am not sure if i should take or not etc
<AbhijiT> so wanted to talk about your experience,expertise, etc hows the market etc duanedesign
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, from which college you take that course? i mean in my case its master course and needs bachelor course as eligiblity so whtas your case?
<AbhijiT> ??
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, ??
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: sorry was on phone
<AbhijiT> ok
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: product design would be fun. I did packaging design, but not product design. Design is udeful because it teaches you to solve problems.
<duanedesign> useful*
<AbhijiT> yeah
<AbhijiT> duanedesign, the thing i am worried about is the time. that master course is 2 years. so i was confused whether to invest those 2 years in master course or just be with bachlor degre\e
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: most jobs I have experience with require a bachelors. Have not seen many that require masters
<AbhijiT> funny thing is my bachelor degree is of computers and i wish to take master course in degisn!!!!
<AbhijiT> :)
<duanedesign> there is no such thing as too much education though :)
<AbhijiT> yeah!
<AbhijiT> if i finalize to take that course i would like to talk to you at that tijme! i hope you will guide me! duanedesign ? :D
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: any help i can be at all just let me know
<AbhijiT> sure! duanedesign :) thanks! :)
<duanedesign> AbhijiT: what kind of computers classes are you taking for your Bachelors?
<AbhijiT> computer engineering
<egossett> join #launchpad
<kgroll> Hello
<bioterror> how's your wicd-curses doing
<kgroll> Aha!
<kgroll> I was just hoping you would see this
<kgroll> I didn't sleep very well
<bioterror> I slept 1h40min last night
<kgroll> So, did I want to install wicd and wicd-curses ?
<kgroll> You've got me beat
<kgroll> I slept about 5
<bioterror> Depends: python, python-urwid, wicd-daemon (= 1.7.0+ds1-5ubuntu1)
<bioterror> you should be just fine with the wicd-curses as it fetches the daemon
<kgroll> As an aside
<kgroll> If I do an aptitude search wicd
<kgroll> What do the prefixes (or whatever you call it) stand for in the column before the results
<kgroll> IE:
<kgroll> i A  python-wicd
<kgroll> pi  wicd
<kgroll> p    wicd-cli
<kgroll> etc.
<bioterror> I dunno, I dont use aptitude
<kgroll> Oh
<kgroll> Do you run ubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<kgroll> Do you use a package manager?
<kgroll> Or just source
<bioterror> ofcourse I use dpkg
<kgroll> Of course
<JackyAlcine> kgroll: Does apt-get count as a package manager?
<kgroll> You're asking a ubuntu-beginner!
<kgroll> But I guess the answer you're looking for is no?
<JackyAlcine> lol, I didn't know, but I think I should; it provides the same functionality as Synaptic and Software Centre
<kgroll> Oh, yea
<kgroll> I thought maybe it was a trick
<kgroll> The non-beginners are free to scoff here, but I think the software centre is just a gui on top of aptitude
<kgroll> bioterror, after I install wicd-curses, do I just want to launch it with wicd-client -n ?
<bioterror> I bet man page tells
<kgroll> Touche
<kgroll> By the way
<bioterror> I'm not the one who wants to use tiling wm ;))
<kgroll> Have you given it more thought since then??
<kgroll> (And was that a smilie with a chin?)
<JackyAlcine> lol, good question, kgroll.
<bioterror> it just tells me I weight 130kg and I have double neck
<bioterror> -me
<bioterror> or chin
<bioterror> what ever that is :D
<bioterror> cant remember every bodypart in english
<a2wari2> Will any one tell me where is Ubuntu-Beginner wiki page? Going on Ubuntu site one comes across many things like "Absolute beginners talk" on Ubuntu Forum and there is Launchpad, OpenID, Ubuntu Wiki and may be many more. Is Ubuntu Wiki, Ubuntu Forum and Launchpad one and the same?
<kgroll> It's generally called a double chin
<bioterror> a2wari2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/
<kgroll> It looks like I'm due for a trip to #wicd
<bioterror> oh look, it was in the topic too
<a2wari2> ﻿bioterror, thank you
<kgroll> When I start my session w/ Gnome, wicd connects to my network fine. But in xmonad it stalls trying to validate my wpa key
<kgroll> hey bioterror
<kgroll> What made you suggest wicd?
<bioterror> I suggested that curses
<kgroll> Is it like the goto wired/wireless manager?
<kgroll> wicd-curses I mean
<bioterror> becouse tiling wm's doesnt have a systray by default
<bioterror> there's no idea to run nm-applet or gui wicd
<kgroll> I'm with you there
<kgroll> Are there alternatives to wicd-curses? (Just out of curiousity)
<kgroll> wicd-curses is great though
<kgroll> bioterror, when you get a chance, could you do me a favor
<bioterror> what kind of?
<kgroll> About 7 hours ago, you showed me a suggested method and saved it as a script called gimmeinternetz
<kgroll> I don't have the history though since I'm in a browser irc client
<kgroll> Could you either go copy/paste that for me, or recreate it now?
<kgroll> Please
<bioterror> Sat11:09*<+bioterror> sudo echo "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid mynetwork key s:myWPA2pass && sudo dhclient eth1" > /usr/local/bin/gimmewirelez
<bioterror> Sat11:09*<+bioterror> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/gimmewirelez
<kgroll> Oh
<kgroll> That's it
<kgroll> Ok, thank you
<kgroll> How do I make scripts run at startup?
<kgroll> (If there's a quick answer to that. I can google it if not)
<bioterror> I dunno about xmonad
<bioterror> if you were a lxde or wmaker user, or even fluxbox, I could guide you
<kgroll> So it that depends on your window manager?
<bioterror> possible .config/autostart or something
<kgroll> What terminal emulator do you use bioterror ?
<bioterror> urxvt
<bioterror> mostly urxvtd and I launch urxvtc's
<kgroll> Bizarre
<kgroll> When I run wicd-curses in my Gnome session, my network shoes 98% strength and I connect fine
<kgroll> But in an xmonad session, I'm at 76% strength and I can't connect (Won't validate)
<kgroll> I'm wondering if wicd is working in my gnome session based on some services that gnome starts in the background
<kgroll> How would I see what services those are?
<bioterror> kgroll, you have gnome-network-manager still running?
<kgroll> yea
<kgroll> I do bioterror
<bioterror> remove it
<kgroll> I can do that
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge gnome-network-manager
<kgroll> Purge is the same as remove, except it removes config files as well?
<bioterror> da
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<kgroll> I've got a network manager
<kgroll> and a network-manager-gnome
<kgroll> Do I wanna purge em both?
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Does it also remove unused deps?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: No
<MrChrisDruif> aptitude does?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: If you're talking about apt-get, that is. Aptitude does by default.
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: Yeah, was talking about apt-get
<aveilleux> what is kgroll trying to do, install Wicd?
<bioterror> aveilleux, yes
<aveilleux> bioterror: Nailed it
<bioterror> actually wicd-curses
<aveilleux> ahh
<bioterror> as he wants to use xmonad
<bioterror> and it lacks with built-in systrays
<bioterror> and oh well, I wouldnt suggest tint2
<bioterror> so, easiest way to configure wlan might be wicd-curses
<kgroll> aveilleux, I'm able to connect to my network using wicd-curses under a gnome session
<bioterror> kgroll, you cant have both
<bioterror> wicd and gnome-network-manager
<kgroll> I just removed network-manager-gnome
<aveilleux> bioterror: Technically you CAN have both, they both just won't work and they'll conflict
<bioterror> and network-manager too
<kgroll> yes
<kgroll> Oh so this is interesting
<kgroll> Now that I've removed network-manager-gnome and network-manager, wicd is no longer able to connect to my network
<kgroll> Even in the gnome session, where it was working before I removed those
<bioterror> soon it is!
<bioterror> sudo service wicd restart
<bioterror> or something
<kgroll> That restarted it
<kgroll> It still won't validate though :\
<bioterror> maybe you have wpa2 and it tries wpa
<kgroll> Connection Failed: Bad password
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> there you go
<kgroll> I know the password is correct
<kgroll> 1. It works on the desktop I'm currently typing in
<bioterror> is the encryption and so on
<kgroll> 2. It was working as the password in network-manager-gnome
<bioterror> wicd usually offers something else as default, not like gnome-manager
<kgroll> Use Encryption is on
<bioterror> and the encryption is correct
<bioterror> there's a drop down menu
<kgroll> yea
<kgroll> WPA2
<kgroll> Which is accurate according to my other connected machines, and ifconfig
<kgroll> Hey bioterror
<kgroll> You know anything about apparmor config?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> kgroll, our great leader has made a nice tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906
<kgroll> oh
<kgroll> That should be some nice reading, thanks for sharing the link
<kgroll> I just keep going deeper and deeper into this rabbit hole
<kgroll> All for tiling
<bioterror> kgroll, follow the white rabbit!
<rokyronnie> Hi there :)
<ddecator> rokyronnie: hi
<rokyronnie> can u help me with something?
<gpc> depends what that something is
<ddecator> we will certainly try :)
<rokyronnie> I have some troubles with Guitar Pro 6
<ddecator> hm, i know what that is, but i'm not sure i can personally help with that since i don't use the program myself
<gpc> rokyronnie: what sort of troubles?
<rokyronnie> probably it's not a particular problem, but...... I install it ( with the trial from their website ) and... now when I launch it, appears just a splash screen and then dissapear
<rokyronnie> and this is it
<rokyronnie> no guitar pro :(
<ddecator> rokyronnie: try launching it from a terminal and copy/paste the output into a pastebin for us
<rokyronnie> ok
<gpc> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rokyronnie> hm, the adress is /opt/GuitarPro6/GuitarPro , I must add something else in terminal?
<ddecator> that's the command executed when you launch it from the applications menu?
<rokyronnie> no, that's the adrees for the launch application, but I guess it's the same, cause it open the same thing
<rokyronnie> anywai, this is that I recieve :
<ddecator> you can try running that and see if the same thing happens, otherwise right-click the applications menu, select to edit the menu, then find the Guitar Pro entry, highlight it, click properties, and see what command it's executing
<rokyronnie> '/opt/GuitarPro6/GuitarPro'
<rokyronnie> /opt/GuitarPro6/GuitarPro: error while loading shared libraries: libGPCore.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rokyronnie> but the library is there
<ddecator> did the splash show up?
<rokyronnie> no
<ddecator> see what command is being used by the applications menu. it might be different
<rokyronnie> I tried to reinstall it and now I discovered that in applications menu is no icon.Is there a program ( like tuneup utilities in windows ) or something, to make some cleaning?
<rokyronnie> I guess there were some problems at the installation
<ddecator> does it use a .deb to install?
<rokyronnie> yes yes
<ddecator> good, that makes things easier
<ddecator> it should show up in the ubuntu software center, or you can find it using synaptic
<rokyronnie> it's not a free software, so it's not in synaptic, I try again with software center
<ddecator> right, but if you installed it using a .deb then it will show up in synaptic so you can remove it
<ddecator> also, i should just plug, TuxGuitar is an opensource alternative to Guitar Pro :)
<rokyronnie> yes, is there
<rokyronnie> should I unnistal it?
<szczur> rokyronnie, but before you do this, try this
<szczur> cd /opt/GuitarPro6
<szczur> ./GuitarPro
<szczur> if it will give the error about the library
<szczur> then reinstall it
<rokyronnie> yes, there is an error
<rokyronnie> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<rokyronnie> RtMidiOut::initialize: error creating ALSA sequencer client object.
<rokyronnie> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'rtmidi::RtError'
<rokyronnie> Aborted
<rokyronnie> what should I do?
<ddecator> also
<ddecator> !pastebin | rokyronnie
<ubot2> rokyronnie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ddecator> :)
<rokyronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566385/
<rokyronnie> there it is, sorry
<gpc> you may want to give tuxguitar a try if you can't get guitar pro working
<szczur> rokyronnie, try sudo modprobe snd-seq
<szczur> and then run the program
<rokyronnie> yes yes
<rokyronnie> it works :D:D
<rokyronnie> can I add that command to start-up ? I don't wanna enter it every time I will open the GP
<szczur> check if you have sound
<szczur> if it works flawlessly then do this
<szczur> sudo echo snd-seq >> /etc/modules
<szczur> and then this module willl be loaded at boot
<szczur> or wait
<szczur> 5 sec
<szczur> i'll just check something
<szczur> just like i thought
<szczur> rokyronnie, sudo su
<szczur> and then echo snd-seq >> /etc/modules
<szczur> then it will work at boot time
<rokyronnie> thank you :D, I'll try that immediatly, just let me see if it works, for the first :P
<rokyronnie> I have to download soundbanks first, but... in the Audio Settings I see no Midi Out Devices
<rokyronnie> why? I must say I use OSS4
<rokyronnie> at Soundcard it show me PulseAudio output, but my defaut device is OSS4, why isn't it there ? :-?
<bioterror> szczur, you make my cry, I'm so proud!
<szczur> huh?
<bioterror> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> szczur: his way of saying, you're an awesome padawan ;D
<szczur> rokyronnie, unfortunately i have no experience with Pulseaudioi'll search for something
<szczur> JoeMaverickSett, yeah... :P
<rokyronnie> thank you :)
<szczur> rokyronnie, you can try using timidity as your midi sound server
<szczur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo#Installing%20TiMidity++
<rokyronnie> oh, I'll try that :D
<szczur> but don't know if it works well since i don't have the way to check it
<rokyronnie> ok, but, what command I must use for repositories?
<rokyronnie> oh, nevermind :D
<szczur> you don't have to add teh repositories
<szczur> you can donwload the package with the link below
<szczur> ad for the future, you can add repositories by going to synaptic. Clicking on Settings > Repositories
<rokyronnie> I aded in the file
<szczur> click on the other sources tab and click add button. then paste the repository line and that's all
<szczur> you can update the package list after this
<szczur> this will be for the future
<szczur> if some command will require adding a repository
<Goog_Josh1> can anybody help me to install and run kylix 3 on my ubuntu 1010
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<rokyronnie> szczur: stll here?
<rokyronnie> I have  a problem
<szczur> yes
<rokyronnie> in that tutorial at point where I must set up timidity++ ...
<rokyronnie> there are 5 commands
<rokyronnie> everything is fine, just at the sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss I recieve: FATAL: Module snd_seq_oss not found.
<rokyronnie> the rest of them are fine
<rokyronnie> I think I've done, but I see no Timidity in Midi out settings in GP
<szczur> hmm :/
<rokyronnie> what can I do ?
<bioterror> as it's saturday, have a beer
<szczur> rokyronnie, don't know, i'm out of ideas. Maybe you should try tuxguitar as someone stated before
<bioterror> rokyronnie, Tony Iommi didnt use Guitar Pro when he played Iron Man and N.I.B. ;)
<rokyronnie> I know :)))
<bioterror> neither did Josh Homme with Kyuss ;)
<szczur> or maybe try guitar pro for windows running through wine
<szczur> maybe it will help a little
<szczur> don't know
<gpc> I doubt that will work
<gpc> guitar pro probably needs a bunch of dll's that will just be a headache to try and get working but give it a try if you want
<gpc> if you do decide to go the wine way #winehq will be the place to ask
<gpc> I think tuxguitar is probably your best bet
<szczur> !
<rokyronnie> I'll try tuxguitar, thanks
<rokyronnie> how can I navigate as the root?
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: navigate what?
<rokyronnie> There are many places where you can't create a folder, for example, if you are not the root
<bioterror> !sudo | rokyronnie
<ubot2> rokyronnie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: yea like your files system folder where you probaly shouldnt go messing with ;)
<rokyronnie> yes, but If I want to modify something? I don't know how to do that from terminal
<bioterror> rokyronnie, read what ubot told ya
<bioterror> !cli | rokyronnie
<ubot2> rokyronnie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ddecator> bioterror: somebody learned the factoids..
<luc_> somebody can tell me why ubunto doesn't recognize my usb memory stick?
<bioterror> ddecator, those should be first thing to learn when becomes a UBT member
<stlsaint> luc_: you sure its not there and your just not seeing?
<bioterror> luc_, in terminal: dmesg
<ddecator> helpful yes, but there are a few of us who don't like to use factoids too much :)
<bioterror> luc_, it should tell you something
<szczur> rokyronnie, you can also became a root user by doing "sudo su" and confirming with your password
<stlsaint> bioterror: run from terminal the command "mount"
<stlsaint> minus the ""
<stlsaint> its a shame that i even have to say that but you would be amazed
<bioterror> stlsaint, I'm not running anything ;)
<szczur> rokyronnie, or "su root" and then entering the root password
<bioterror> szczur, sudo passwd root, first
<aveilleux> szczur: Ubuntu does not have root enabled by default and it shouldn't be disabled anyway ;-)
<stlsaint> LOL
<aveilleux> er
<stlsaint> bioterror: i didnt mean you
<aveilleux> enabled*
<szczur> by default the rpoot password isn't set. you can set it by running sudo passwd and entering the password twice
<stlsaint> luc_: from terminal run "mount"
<szczur> heh
<aveilleux> szczur: But there's no reason to enable root and it opens a security hole.
<rokyronnie> ok, I kew about sudo su, but this is not gonna help me if I navigate through directories with "explorer" I don't know how it's called in Ubuntu
<stlsaint> rokyronnie: from terminal run: sudo nautilus
<rokyronnie> thx
<aveilleux> rokyronnie, stlsaint: gksudo nautilus # not sudo
<luc_> mount and dmesg already done, and nothing...:-((
<bioterror> luc_, what did dmesg say
<bioterror> did it inform about sdX ?
<stlsaint> aveilleux: the gk is not required
<rokyronnie> got to go, be right back
<stlsaint> aveilleux: maybe alright practice but sudo is not a wrong command to use when wanting to use any graphical interface
<luc_> dmesg say a lot of things, where I can found sdX?
<bioterror> at the end
<bioterror> I assume
<bioterror> if you have just plugged the usb drive in
<bioterror> usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<bioterror> sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg11 type 0
<aveilleux> stlsaint: It may work properly but some programs' configurations get royally screwed up if you use sudo instead of gksudo.
<bioterror> sd 14:0:0:0: [sdk] 3932160 512-byte logical blocks: (2.01 GB/1.87 G
<bioterror> something like that
<luc_> Attached SCSI removable disk is the last. I can't see any sdX...
<bioterror> X is any letter
<bioterror> that's why  capitalized it
<meerkat> hi
<luc_> and ,please,how can install brasero, I can t see any setup file...
<bioterror> one thing at the time
<stlsaint> meerkat: yo yo
<stlsaint> bioterror: hehe, i was just about to post command ;)
<meerkat> i have some troubles here
<meerkat> on meerkat
<luc_> sdb?
<bioterror> luc, sudo mount /dev/sdb<tab> /mnt/
<bioterror> possible sdb1
<bioterror> thats why you press tab to complete
<stlsaint> aveilleux: aye, i have never had an issue with using it with any app but i will stick to defacto standards
<luc_> (sdb) only
<aveilleux> stlsaint: the de facto standard for graphical apps is gksudo :P
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Or kdesu
<bioterror> luc_, after that command: ls /mnt/
<bioterror> luc_, you should see your files
<bioterror> unless you get error message which would be nice to know
<stlsaint> aveilleux: aye, thus i said i will stick to it when giving support
<duanedesign> hmm
<luc_> i can see now sdb1
<bioterror> we know it as you told us it was in dmesg
<luc_> but still not yet usb ...
<bioterror> do you see files under /mnt
<JackyAlcine> like a charm, duanedesign.
<paultag> 'grats JackyAlcine
<duanedesign> coolio
<JackyAlcine> do I have to say thanks again? lol
<duanedesign> your very welcome
<luc_> can't find mnt
<bioterror>  /mnt
<bioterror> not mnt, /mnt
<luc_> yes, /mnt
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_directory_structure
<bioterror> after you said "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt", did you say "ls /mnt"?
<bioterror> without ""
<luc_> run /mnt? sorry, I've just installed ubuntu,...
<luc_> and I start to hate it...
<bioterror> yeah, it sucks to check wheter your usb stick is broken or something else is the problem
<luc_> usb works fine in windows...
<bioterror> but there are things that needs to be done to investigate
<luc_> anyway, thanks for your time. :-)
<luc_> leaving
<bioterror> stlsaint, seems like we never got into the brasero
<bioterror> tomorrow someone can tell how to remove ubuntu partition
<stlsaint> hehe
<s-fox> Hello.
<JackyAlcine> Hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello JackyAlcine
<s-fox> How are you?
<JackyAlcine> A bit excited, I've just earned UBT membership.
<JackyAlcine> And working on a few applications, how about you?
<s-fox> Congratulations JackyAlcine .
<dairpo> Hi, I am having trouble reverting from my trial version of Ubuntu 10.10 to my normal OS (Mac OSX)
<stlsaint> dairpo: theres a trial version of Ubuntu?
<stlsaint> wow, ive missed that much eh ?? hehe
<dairpo> I downloaded the .ISO and burned it to disc, when the disc booted I could "try Ubuntu" or Install. I selected "try" but can no longer boot from my harddrive, only from the cd
<dairpo> I'm probably just using the wrong terminology :)
<stlsaint> dairpo: then select to boot to the hdd or go into bios and ensure the hdd is set as the primary boot medium
<dairpo> where would I go to select boot?
<stlsaint> dairpo: dont macs have some sort of bios?
<bioterror> stlsaint, no
<bioterror> stlsaint, OpenFirmware or EFI
<stlsaint> LOL, that sucks
<bioterror> no it does not
<stlsaint> bioterror: well i mean it sucks cause i have no idea how to help get to boot medium now
<bioterror> 1980's just called and they said that they want their anciet bios back
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> i like bios
<stlsaint> simple yet effective
<stlsaint> bioterror: well maybe you are better suited to tell op how to boot to internal drive
<dairpo> I know to hit "c" during boot to get to an option before the OS gets going, but it only lets me jump to the CD
<stlsaint> dairpo: um did you take the cd out the system?
<bioterror> dairpo, press "option" key
<dairpo> It tells me then that there is no drive available to boot from, so I have to turn off and reboot with the disc in
<bioterror> it's the one with "alt"
<dairpo> When I start up the computer?
<bioterror> yes
<aveilleux> dairpo: Do you have your OSX install CD? Or the recovery CD?
<stlsaint> really, all that is requried to get back to master drive??
<dairpo> I might--the computer is getting old and I<ve moved a few times, so it's probably buried. I am going to try to option button--is there anything else I should know before signing off?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: This is EFI we're talking about here :P
<aveilleux> stlsaint: A ridiculously complicated method for performing boot operations
<stlsaint> oh dear
<aveilleux> dairpo: I only ask because you can open Terminal on the install CD and re-bless your hard drive so it's bootable
<stlsaint> oh wait i think i use efi on our newest desktops at work
<bioterror> aveilleux, should be done with the option key
<stlsaint> i dunno but i know im heading to bed folks...night night
<aveilleux> bioterror: You can't re-bless drives from EFI
<dairpo> alright, i"ll give it a try. thanks!!
<bioterror> Startup Disk - Holding the Option Key at boot time activates a boot manager built in to the firmware, where the user may choose from which drive/partition to boot the computer from, including Mac OS and Mac OS X partitions or drives on PowerPC-based Macs, and Mac OS X and Microsoft Windows partitions or drives on Intel-based Macs (running Mac OS X 10.4.6 and later with Boot Camp from Apple
<bioterror> Inc. installed). The built in bootloader can also boot other operating systems such as Linux; however, these are labeled as "Windows" in the bootloader.
<aveilleux> bioterror: Yes, I'm aware you can get to the boot menu from EFI. That's not what "blessing" a drive means.
<JackyAlcine> aveilleux: Like reinstalling the MBR/GUID to it?
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: ...kind of. You know how the GRUB files are in /boot, while GRUB itself is installed into the MBR? Since the EFI is the bootloader (no MBR on a proper OSX drive), it searches for the system files on the "blessed" drive.
<bioterror> aveilleux, you can do that from os x after succesfull boot
<aveilleux> bioterror: Ah, but they aren't successfully booting, are they?
<JackyAlcine> Lol, touché.
<bioterror> aveilleux, I think we'll see
<bioterror> 8 minutes, I think he would have returned if in that time if the option -key has failed
<bioterror> minus first if
<bioterror> dairpo, didnt work?
<dairpo> it did, I'm back in OSX now. I wanted to jump back to say "Thanks"... so thanks for the help!
<bioterror> you're welcome
<JackyAlcine> cheers dairpo
<bioterror> dairpo, aveilleux thinks you have to "bless" your os x partition
<dairpo> I'm going to go into the start up tool next and make sure that I have my Harddrive as #1 option, and write the "option" button thing on the CD for when I try to test again tomorrow (incase I forget). Cheers!
<aveilleux> dairpo: That blesses the drive too.
<bioterror> aveilleux, so mine suggetion was faster than finding a OS X DVD somewhere
<bioterror> +s
<dairpo> Yup. Alright, hopefully I've learned my lesson and won't be back here any time soon :) Have a good one and thanks again
<aveilleux> bioterror: If yours hadn't worked then mine would have been the alternative :P
<bioterror> :--)
<acesofsky87> i am new to linux can you guys suggest me some good IDE like visual studio for windows
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: Not many IDEs exist on Linux... Eclipse is the only one that comes to mind.
<acesofsky87> is there any way if building gui with eclipse
<acesofsky87> i have used it for development in java
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: There's only a few GUI builders around, I can't remember the names though
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: What language are you going to be programming in?
<acesofsky87> C++
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: You'll really want to get used to programming with text then... Microsoft's Visual C++ uses the .NET environment to build the GUIs, which doesn't exist on Linux
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: I believe there's one called Glade... let me grab a link
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: http://glade.gnome.org/
<jimmycross> is there any reason that a module listed in /etc/modules and /etc/modules.conf would not load on boot (besides spelling error)
<jimmycross> ?
<aveilleux> jimmycross: Is it in /etc/modules/blacklist.conf?
<jimmycross> pretty sure it isn't
<jimmycross> modified blacklist not to include
<jimmycross> double checking...
<acesofsky87> thanx aveilleux am looking into it
<szczur> acesofsky87, there's anjuta too > http://www.anjuta.org/features.html
<aveilleux> acesofsky87: You'll want to look into the Gtk+ bindings for C++ as well. http://www.gtkmm.org/en/
<jimmycross> +aveilleux: the module is not blacklisted
<jimmycross> One of the steps included in the installation did require me to create a directory in /etc called sysconfig
<aveilleux> jimmycross: What module did you install?
<jimmycross> ralink rt3572sta.ko for the wusb600n v2 from cisco
<jimmycross> I've been on forums for days- following instructions to install
<jimmycross> it works, but I have to load the module each time
<aveilleux> jimmycross: A kludgy solution that comes up right away in my mind is to put the module load code into /etc/rc.local so it runs on boot
<aveilleux> jimmycross: That's not an ideal solution though
<jimmycross> kludgy
<jimmycross> excuse my lack of knowledge, but would that code be the same 'insmod rtxxxxxxx.ko'
<jimmycross> that I use anyway
<jimmycross> ?
<aveilleux> that doesn't seem right...
<jimmycross> The README tells me that if I want the driver to load on boot i need to edit a file in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<jimmycross> I had to create those two directories, and the file
<jimmycross> it felt counter-intuitive, because if the directories weren't there to begin with, then nothing would be pointing to them in the first place
<aveilleux> jimmycross: Then the readme is incorrect
<jimmycross> +aveilleux: ah.
<jimmycross> then I suppose I shall continue searching
<aveilleux> jimmycross: Can you pastebin the readme?
<jimmycross> pastebin?
<jimmycross> not paste the entire readme here, right?
<jimmycross> here are those instructions
<jimmycross> If you want for rt3572 driver to auto-load at boot time: A) choose ra0 for first RT3572/RT2870 WLAN card, ra1 for second RT3572/RT2870 WLAN card, etc.     B) create(edit) 'ifcfg-ra0' file in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/,          edit( or add the line) in /etc/modules.conf:        alias ra0 rt3572sta     C) edit(create) the file /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ra0      DEVICE='ra0'    ONBOOT='yes'
<jimmycross> lightbulb
<aveilleux> jimmycross: ......no, I meant use Pastebin. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jimmycross> just discovered that I had created the file 'ifconfig-ra0' not 'ifcfg-ra0'
<jimmycross> but I will learn pastebin now anyway
<jimmycross> here you go: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566452/
<jimmycross> In the mean time, I'll follow the instructions correctly
<jimmycross> (having possibly discovered the root of my problem
<jimmycross> I am going down for reboot to try it. If it doesn't work, It will be a whie before I return. Have you anything to say before I go?
<hajour> jimmycross,  its better to put the name in line from the person most of us have more channels we are in :)
<hajour> if the name is in line the channel name lights up jimmycross :)
<jimmycross> +hajour: excuse me. That message was for +aveilleux
<hajour> that i thought already jimmycross  and you dont have to excuse for it.i said it to help you :)
<jimmycross> +aveilleux: going down for reboot to see if I've solved my own problem. If not, it may be a while before I return. Have you anything to say before I go?
<jimmycross> +hajour: thank you very much.
<hajour> your welcome jimmycross :)
<jimmycross> I will return
<Jaak> hello
<jimmycross> +aveilleux: renaming the file did nothing
<szczur> jimmycross, load the module manually and do sudo /sbin/depmod -a
<szczur> then reboot the pc and tell me if it changed anything
<jimmycross> szczur: will do
<jimmycross> szczur: do I need to be in the directory of the module I want to map, or in / ?
<jimmycross> szczur: nevermind- done. logging out
<bioterror> Elise001, did you uninstall those propietary graphics drivers?
<jimmycross> szczur: no dice- still have to load driver manually
<szczur> :/
<jimmycross> szczur: should I have run that command from the directory containing the module? I did it from /
<Elise001> bioterror: Not yet. Tried to.
<Elise001> Getting interesting screen output on my old Compaq portable running netbook Ubuntu.
<Elise001> Here is some of it:
<Elise001> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [compiz:1501]
<Elise001> Stack:
<Elise001> Call Trace:
<Elise001> Code: 66 90 e8 fb ce aa ff 66 90 c9 c3 eb 05 90 90 90 90 90 55 48
<Elise001> 89 e5 53 0f 1f 44 00 00 48 89 and so on.
<Elise001> Ctrl alt delete won't do anything.
<Elise001> Esc won't do anything either.
<Elise001> Thinking of unplugging unit, removing battery, and then rebooting.
<charlie-tca> Elise001: there should be a kerneloops log too. There is not much you can do with that
<Elise001> kerneloops log?
<Elise001> Restarting Compaq with Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> yeah, that bug is usually a kernel lockup, and it generates what is called a kerneloops, sometimes accompanied by flashing capslock and numlock keyboard lights
<Elise001> By the way, has anyone "seen" Seidos?
<Elise001> I've been trying to contact him. We are both students at Civil Hackers School of San Francisco.
<Elise001> But I still have a lot to learn about Ubuntu.
<UndiFineD> hello Elise001
<Elise001> UndiFineD: Is that you Seidos?
<UndiFineD> no no :)
<MrChrisDruif> Elise001: No, I haven't seen seidos today...
<Elise001> Ubuntu is back up on  my old Compaq nonstandard (I think) portable.
<MrChrisDruif> We can't see, can we? O:-)
<Elise001> Having trouble getting on internet.
<Elise001> This netbook running windows xp can communicate with my zwire493. But my compaq running ubuntu seems not to.
<Elise001> Just got msg 2wire 493 connection established. So will try again on Compaq.
<Elise001> But it is very slow.
<UndiFineD> Sorry Elise001 I do not know the hardware
<Elise001> Trying latest headlines.
<Elise001> Firefox can't find server at www.bbc.co.uk. I'll try on this computer.
<Elise001> Comes up fine on this Samsung netbook running windows xp.
<MrChrisDruif> Elise001: I only saw something about a Compaq, not a model :)
<Elise001> Page fianlly coming up on Fifrefox on compaq.
<nightangel> hey i have a quck nub question about loading ubuntu
<nightangel> quick**
<nightangel> how do i load ubuntu along side my current OS with out deleting it
<UndiFineD> nightangel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01292011/Tips%20and%20tricks%20for%20multi-booters
<UndiFineD> that is a recent user days session
<UndiFineD> !dualboot
<ubot2> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-13
<iam> hello
<s-fox> Hello
<johnny77> UndiFineD: I just noticed that you used the bot to call up dual-boot info. Some of that info is obsolete. Do you know how to reprogram the bot? Or who can?
<head_victim> johnny77: I notice you were chasing bot updates, http://ubottu.com/ is the home page for the bot :D
<head_victim> It has links to bugtracking in launchpad I think from memory
<johnny77> head_victim: We program the bot to say certain things when we type in stuff link !ask. right?
<head_victim> We don't but we can request that others do :)
<johnny77> head_victim: Oh, ok. I thought we did. So then I should report the incorrect link as a bug.
<johnny77> !dualboot
<ubot2> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<charlie-tca> what is the right link?
<johnny77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<johnny77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo should be changed to the one I just typed.
<charlie-tca> !no, dualboot is Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<charlie-tca> I just asked to have it changed
<johnny77> charlie-tca: thank you!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<johnny77> I'm trying to configure conky. If I am understand fs_used is not working right. {fs_used /} & {fs_used /home} are reporting the same value.
<head_victim> johnny77: if they're on the same partition it will show the same
<johnny77> head_victim: thank you.
<head_victim> johnny77: no worries, I found that one out by accident myself
<johnny77> In terminal, if I wanted to see how big my hard drive was, what command would I run?
<arand> johnny77: df
<arand> johnny77: and df -h if you want "human-readable" sizes
<johnny77> I was just thinking that.
<johnny77> Why would pcmanfm report a different size then df -h?
<arand> Is it a substatial diff? It may be that one reports GiB and the othe Gb?
<johnny77> What is the difference between Gb & GiB?
<arand> 1GiB ≈ 1.074GB http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GiB
<johnny77> df -h = 84G -- pcmanfm = 89.6GB
<arand> 84*1.074~90 Seems likely
<johnny77> I bet pcmanfm is reporting GiB.
<johnny77> arand: thank you.
<arand> I think it's df reporting GiB and pacmanfm reporting GB, but yea, that's probably what it is
<head_victim> Anyone know a good way to "lock" a pdf so people can't take images off it?
<head_victim> I have to put in a signed job application and don't want to make it too easy to steal my signature
<nightangel> i cant get my Broadcom sta wireless drivers to load on my Dell ispiron 1750 laptop can some one help
<nightangel> i got it to load when useing the live cd but not after it was installed onto my computer
<holstein> nightangel: are you hooked up to the net?
<holstein> wired?
<nightangel> neg wireless im useing my windows OS right now till i can get ubuntu up and runinng fully
<nightangel> do i need to be wired
<holstein> nightangel: that would be easiest
<holstein> wire it up
<holstein> turn it on
<holstein> boot in
<holstein> and the driver *should* be downloaded
<holstein> after a prompt
<holstein> if you dont see the promt its in the menu somewhere
<nightangel> ok if not ill be back
<holstein> system - administration - extra drivers?
<nightangel> ok
<holstein> or additional driver
<nightangel> yea i know where your talking
<nightangel> thanks
<nightangel> welp here goes nothing
<nlsthzn> anydone know where to start looking why I get a modprobe: fatal error message at boot-up (something about a file not being found for an older kernel I had before an upgrade)?
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: is the error something like this; Modprobe FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory ?
<JoeMaverickSett> it'd also be useful if you would tell use the full error :)
<JoeMaverickSett> s/use/us
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: welcome :)
<fedy_> hello Maverick
<fedy_> is this the right channel
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: yes, this is the support channel :)
<fedy_> same bad channel same bad time!
<fedy_> I search You Tube vids to find how in dual boot but they all say different things especially in the partitioning section.
<fedy_> So what is the really going on if you want to dual boot win and ubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: i'd say if you're just a normal user, you don't need to have a separate / and /home
<fedy_> sounds good JOe
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: when you boot up the CD, there is an option that let's you select between "Specifying Partition (manually)" and "install Along Side another OS"
<JoeMaverickSett> if i remember correctly
<fedy_> sure ty mighty Joe Maverick Sett
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: i'd say "Backup" your files from window so that when something goes wrong you don't have to cry :)
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: but the installation isn't that scary :)
<fedy_> I have a ready cry to the tech guy upstairs to fix my windows
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: aha :D
<fedy_> they gave me a wind installer disk just in case
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: yup, handy stuff :)
<fedy_> one time i tried to do thhis Ubuntu boot loader Grub took over and I could not get back into windows
<fedy_> So i obtain the win installer disk and erase the partitions and did a hole new clean install of WIndows
<fedy_> to get bak into my orginal OS xp
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: ah, you should have installed Ubuntu then Windows :) that would have been easier, iirc
<fedy_> the install is a little scary it could wipe u out of your files in windows
<fedy_> if u didnt make a back up
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: that's why, always "backup"
<JoeMaverickSett> which in my case i didn't :|
<fedy_> I partially made back up of school work and backed up all my music file though
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: that's good
<fedy_> thaks
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: ah, windows *should* be installed before Ubuntu, sorry, long time didn't dualboot, although i remember the pain and the process :)
<fedy_> then the friendly tech guys taught me what wrong with my current computer system
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: it's nice to have tech guys near you, which always help :)
<fedy_> yes Joe
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: well, even if there aren't we're here to help you, :)
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: so have no fear, my friend. just install it with a "backup" of course :)
<fedy_> yeah they taugh me that somebody mess with the hard drive which made a grinding noise, they gave me a new drive and now it running very quietly
<fedy_> I figured that somebody had gone in the comuter and switch my drive for a faulty drive
<fedy_> Joe may I ask u how to partition for the Ubuntu install?
<fedy_> manually or along side OS
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: i'd say along side the OS. as manually might/could get wrong if you're trying it for the first time.
<fedy_> because very time I try to get pass this part from the along side OS it does the same thing and kick me out of window or not allow windows to boot.
<fedy_> should newbies install with a older version of Ubuntu because I created a disk with Lucid Lynx
<fedy_> from which I have install through the Wubi option
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: i'd say Lucid Lynx is alright.
<fedy_> tay
<fedy_> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/WindowsFirst have you read this?
<fedy_> let me check it out Sett.
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: do you also have an Ubuntu install inside the windows too?
<JoeMaverickSett> i mean the Wubi install?
<fedy_> yes that is how I have Ubuntu set up right now but u mention dont sweat it about installing Ubuntu on separate partition which I would rather have
<fedy_> for education purposes
<fedy_> for educational purposes
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: i'd say if you *really* want to dualboot to learn and stuff, why not uninstall the wubi? or just don't dualboot and learn ubuntu from the wubi install?
<fedy_> That what I going to do Joe
<JoeMaverickSett> ok.
<fedy_> and maybe i little trial and error too
<fedy_> tHANK Joe for your help
<fedy_> THanks Joe for your help
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: this is how you uninstall wubi; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20uninstall%20Wubi?
<JoeMaverickSett> :)
<fedy_> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: if you get stuck in learning ubuntu, please come by here, there are many people to help you :)
<fedy_> that's another question is how do i get back here for help? what do I type again Joe?
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: it's /join #ubuntu-beginners
<fedy_> THank again Joe thats all I have for tonight, but thank you and have a good evening
<JoeMaverickSett> fedy_: to you as well :)
<rokyronnie> hi everyone
<JackyAlcine> Hey rokyronnie
<rokyronnie> Hi :), don't you know, is there a plug-in which could show me what song ois played in panel ?
<rokyronnie> is*
<JackyAlcine> rokyronnie: Depends on what's your music player.
<rokyronnie> Deadbeef
<JackyAlcine> Hm, I'm not sure if DeadBeef integrates with the Sound Menu or works the Panflute applet.
<rokyronnie> I try with Panflute and I'll see
<rokyronnie> I hope it works :D
<rokyronnie> I installed panflute, now what I need to do?
<JackyAlcine> Well, right-click it and configure it to your music player (ie: Deadbeef); if it's not in the list, then I'm assuming that it doesn't support Deadbeef.
<rokyronnie> but I don't know where it is
<rokyronnie> if it's in panel, I must restart my PC?
<JackyAlcine> Nope.
<JackyAlcine> Right click the panel and search for it.
<JackyAlcine> *click 'Add to Panel', then search for it.
<rokyronnie> I know, but it's not there
<JackyAlcine> In the list?
<rokyronnie> yes
<JackyAlcine> That's odd; it's not under Panflute, but Music.
<rokyronnie> probably it needs a restart, yesterday I installed a hardware sensors monitor, and it was the same situation
<rokyronnie> be right back :D
<head_victim> Hmm restarts are for new hardware or power failures :/
<JackyAlcine> Jeez, he restarted?!
<head_victim> Looks like it to me
<JackyAlcine> I don't think Panflute supports Deadbeef. Gah, I'll inform him when he comes back.
<head_victim> Hardware sensors do not need a restart despite what it says, you just have to start the daemon ;)
<head_victim> Heh I don't even know what deadbeef looks like, people talk about it but I only ever use exaile or amarok.
<JackyAlcine> Banshee for me; although I might head over Clementine.
<head_victim> I've been using exaile since betas
<JackyAlcine> hard core user. :D
<head_victim> Hah I just needed an amarok replacement the fitted better with gnome
<head_victim> It was a bit patchy to start with but really good now
<rokyronnie> hi again
<rokyronnie> I installed Panflute and Songbird as a player, but...It's just an icon in Panel, it dosen't show something, why? and it's configured to work with Songbird
<JackyAlcine> Is Songbird open?
<rokyronnie> of course... my music is running
<JackyAlcine> Hm. Not too sure; only an icon you say? Did you drag the title and other controls to the list in the Preferences window to Panflute?
<rokyronnie> in the Song info - box you say ? There I have {title} {artist} {album}
<rokyronnie> this is the way it was from the begining
<JackyAlcine> Yes. And then I'm not sure what's the issue that's causing Songbird to not communicate with Panflute.
<bethdo97> Can Ubuntu version 10.10 be installed using the Wubi installer?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but I don't recommend it :)
<bethdo97> why?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't recommend Wubi in general
<bethdo97> I want to install ubuntu and teach myself how to use it and check out its feasability of using it everyday for my personal stuff, but I have to keep Windows 7 on my laptop because I have to have it available for my work
<MrChrisDruif> I recommend either dual-booting properly or single booting
<MrChrisDruif> But if you need Windows for work like you said; dual-boot :)
<bethdo97> I would set up a dual boot system, but the documentation I have found on the subject is greatly lacking if you have no experience with Linux.
<MrChrisDruif> For what are you planning to use Ubuntu, if I may ask?
<MrChrisDruif> It's fairly simple to create a dual-boot system :)
<MrChrisDruif> (But that's with everything, once you know how)
<bethdo97> Even the Wiki page on the subject has screen shots back to 9.10 and there doesn't seem to be any current pages showing how to accomplish the dual install and be able to get both OS to be accessible
<MrChrisDruif> You'd have to keep in mind that even the documentation is being preformed by the community and not everything gets the same attention :)
<MrChrisDruif> The process hasn't changed since 9.10, so I guess that's why it hasn't been updated :)
<arand> bethdo97: The installer will do the dual-boot for you pretty much automatically
<bethdo97> I have gotten into designing medical education applications and have been asked to make them available for linux users too.  These are mostly simulation applications like Code Blue and Marcus Welby for the 21st century
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome bethdo97 :)
<bethdo97> but in order to do this I need to learn Linux and Ubuntu so I can make the programs work in Linux as well as the Windows & Mac they are set up for now
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, but like arand said: the installer can take full care of your needs. It can create the space you need but shrinking the current Windows partition and adding the partition(s) needed for Ubuntu :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or you could shrink the windows partition from within Windows, your choice (Linux is about choice O:-))
<bethdo97> Simulation applications are am up & coming thing in medical education
<bethdo97> is there anywhere u know of to check out medical apps that are currently under development for Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe in Ubuntu Software Center or searching the web with google I would guess
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Sorry, had to sleep... Modprobe FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory yup... not 100% sure of the kernel number but that is the error I get
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: might get a link for a fix
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Thank you :)
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: this might do; http://goo.gl/WEhca
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: although it's in french, the guide is simple to follow, IMO.
<JoeMaverickSett> the link is google translated of course. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: scroll down to #8 :)
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks... let me have a reboot and check if it did the trick
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Worked a charm... cheers!
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: ok. glad it did :)
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: time to go afk, again :P
<JackyAlcine> Hey cprofitt
 * JackyAlcine looks at the userlist; it's a lot of people..
<omoleye_> join #SAP
<JackyAlcine> Who's that?
<ergoproxy> Hello Ubuntu Guru types.  I'm very new to the OS, and have failed to find a tool that can bind software to specific IP interfaces.  Is there such a tool?  My end goal is binding my IRC client to my VPN interface, so if my VPN drops, traffic stops.  Thanks for any help
<petanilinux> !ping
<ubot2> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<hakimsheriff> Does anyone know how to make yourself Automaticaly become operator when you join a channel?
<Abhijit> hakimsheriff, 1. ask in #freenode 2. /msg chanserv help flags
<Abhijit> there is some flag you need to set i think its o or O
<hakimsheriff> okay thx
<rokyronnie> Hi there.Is there a way to have global hotkeys in Songbird?
<nhandler> freenode does not recommend the use of auto ops. It is suggested that you only wear your channel privileges as needed (http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml). If you do insist on using auto ops, information can be found by doing: /msg ChanServ HELP FLAGS    hakimsheriff FYI
<petanilinux> hi all
<aveilleux> 'erro petanilinux
<petanilinux> hallo
<petanilinux> iam from indonesian
 * suprengr wonders: why has long time installed Pidgin stopped 'using' sounds when notifying buddiy off/on-line? ...any ideas anyone?
<JackyAlcine> suprengr: It hasn't, it's disabled by default.
<suprengr> JackyAlcine: areed... but it was (& still is) set to notify.. hmmm
<suprengr> *agreed
<JackyAlcine> suprengr: Try switching the output type to ALSA.
<suprengr> JackyAlcine: good idea!  just sewitchewd it... now waiting for next notify :)
<suprengr> [&^ sorry fr bad typing...
<suprengr> ;)
<JackyAlcine> suprengr: It's cool. :D
<halpbatman>  hey guyes
<halpbatman> guys
<halpbatman> can you use gparted to dynamically repartion boot drive?
<holstein> what is meant by 'dynamically' ?
<holstein> gparted repatitions drives
<holstein> so, im going to say yes
<halpbatman> as in it won't affect files already on that drive
<aveilleux> halpbatman: Define "dynamically"
<aveilleux> halpbatman: nondestructively? Yes
<holstein> the drive cant be mounted
<halpbatman> which option do i use to repartition dondestructively?
<halpbatman> do i just do resize/move?
<halpbatman> or is there separate option for nondestructive resizing?
<MrChrisDruif> halpbatman: If you've got one partition...I would suggest taking a liveCD and repartition from there :) (I've heard it's possible to do it well it's running/mounted, but not very easy)
<arand> resizing should not destroy any files no, if it does something has gone wrong
<MrChrisDruif> And yes, resize/move
<halpbatman> k thx all
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome halpbatman :)
<halpbatman> MrChrisDruif: I already have 3 partitions i wanted to add one more
<arand> halpbatman: Are you just setting up a dual-boot?
<halpbatman> arand: si
<MrChrisDruif> 3 partitions?....just one more you can add, you know that right?
<MrChrisDruif> In a normal way that is
<arand> halpbatman: The LiveCD of ubuntu does a guided dual-boot setup with repartitioning by default, so if you want there should be no need to use gparted aforehand.
<halpbatman> MrChrisDruif: I have 1 partition EFI, 1 in HFS+, 1 in ext4, 1 in linux swap
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not sure if swap is counted towards the max. 4 cap...
<aveilleux> halpbatman: Oh, you're on a Mac...
<amn3z1a> what do i need to play my windows games on ubuntu?
<mr-tux> amn3z1a you can use wine
<amn3z1a> wine wouldnt completely install. am i not getting applets or something?
<MrChrisDruif> amn3z1a: Multiple options, none guarantees full compatibility with all games/programs
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: What do you mean, it wouldn't completely install?
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: What system did you use to install it?
<amn3z1a> i have ubuntu 10.10
<amn3z1a> tried installing wine1.3 and it wouldnt take
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: No, I mean did you use the Software Center, Synaptic...
<amn3z1a> yeah
<amn3z1a> ubuntu software center
<halpbatman> virtualization
<amn3z1a> hoping my gaming pc would run better on ubuntu than it was on windoze
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: I've never used the Software Center so I don't know why it wouldn't work... try this. Open Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run this command: sudo apt-get purge wine1.3
<aveilleux> halpbatman: virtual machines don't support 3D acceleration
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: close the Software Center
<amn3z1a> what's strange is thats not even the directory of the hard drive
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: No, that's a normal errir.
<aveilleux> error*
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: / is the hard drive :P
<amn3z1a> ok i guess it is purged
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Now try: sudo apt-get update
<amn3z1a> that looka ALOT better
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<amn3z1a> it actually says DONE
<amn3z1a> ok, not it says broken packages and stuff not installable
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: sudo apt-get -yf install
<amn3z1a> now*
<amn3z1a> im familiar with cmd window and xchat, but ubuntu is a bit confusing since i havent used any unix-based in many years
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: use Pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ) and copy the error into there. Then give us the link so I can look at it.
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566734/
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Oh, it's because you don't have the WINE PPA installed
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -yf install
<amn3z1a> aveilleux,  the -yf install still giving me an error
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, 1.3 isn't in default repos
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566736/
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: That's not an error, just run sudo apt-get autoremove
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, removed, now how do i get wine to install from this point?
<halpbatman> hey guys when I try to boot from cd it says "can't boot from CD: error code 5"
<halpbatman> what does that mean?
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: suso apt-get install wine1.3
<amn3z1a> just guessing, but you mean sudo ...?
<zkriesse> halpbatman: This a windows or ubuntu cd
<halpbatman> windows
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: yeah that
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, once again, broken packages, same thing as before
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: give me the error
<halpbatman> zkriesse: windows
<zkriesse> halpbatman: Windows 7? XP/Vista?
<mr-tux> amn3z1a , http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<aveilleux> mr-tux: Already doing that :P
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566740/
<mr-tux> amn3z1a ,you should install the stable version 1.2
<amn3z1a> mr-tux, it wants me to insert a disc into the drive when i try adding that
<mr-tux> to avoid any bugs
<mr-tux> amn3z1a : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<aveilleux> mr-tux: I already did that
<mr-tux> then : sudo apt-get update
<mr-tux> then : sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<mr-tux> or sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<amn3z1a> i was pasting that as you were typing it
<amn3z1a> both 1.3 and 1.2 give me same message about broken packages
<amn3z1a> and yes, i did add the repository successfully
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: try this: sudo apt-get purge wine*
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566742/
<amn3z1a> same errors
<amn3z1a> some new errors too
<amn3z1a> am i missing required applets?
<amn3z1a> it is a new install of ubuntu
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: They're not called "applets", and for some reason your install is not picking up the packages that are available in the repositories
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, in ubuntu software center, i see a couple wine glass icons. do i try the dummy pkg? lol
<amn3z1a> or binary and emulator?
<amn3z1a> err binary emulator and library
<amn3z1a> it finally added the ppa
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: ...have you had Software Center open this whole time?
<amn3z1a> no i just opened it
<aveilleux> okay
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: I never, ever recommend Software Center.
<amn3z1a> i closed it when u first told me to
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Close that, then go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Use the searchbar and find wine
<amn3z1a> ok which one? lots to choose from
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Send a screenshot of the list ( http://imgur.com/ )
<amn3z1a> aveilleux, http://imgur.com/pAXna
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: Hm, so none of them are inst--- wait, are you doing this from a LiveCD?
<johnny77> I've been having an issue off and on the main problem is losing my right-click and drop-down menus.
<amn3z1a> aveilleux,  i installed ubuntu from cd onto a 56GB partition on a 1TB drive
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: You still have an "install Ubuntu" icon on your desktop.
<amn3z1a> mebbe because the cd was still in the drive =/
<amn3z1a> no... install completed
<aveilleux> amn3z1a: ...remove the CD and reboot.
<amn3z1a> ok be back in a few
<rokyronnie> Hi there :)
<aveilleux> hello rokyronnie
<rokyronnie> I've some troubles with OSS4, can you help me?
<jasono> Hello. I recently asked a question about my XChat not connecting. I found out that if I went to chat.freenode.net it will not load b/c there is a server error. What's going on and how can I fix this?
<JackyAlcine> jasono: I don't think chat.freenode.net's a valid IRC server.
<jasono> JackyALcine That came with XChat. What is it?
<JackyAlcine> it should be irc.freenode.net or irc.ubuntu.com
<jasono> Okey, thanks JackyAlcine Do I need a port?
<JackyAlcine> well, normal connections are 6667, SSL's 7070
<jasono> Okey, thans a lot.
<jasono> Are you Jacky from the Chrome web store?
<JackyAlcine> Nope, I haven't built a Chrome app in my life. =)
<MrChrisDruif> ....gone! :P
<gunndawg> hey whats the terminal command to find how much space sudo apt-get autoremove is removing
<gunndawg> I forgot it
<JackyAlcine> There's a command for that?
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine: yeah and I totally forgot it
<gunndawg> i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.10 yet again, heh
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-06
<Culiforge> coalwater, around?
<r4y> I found a neat commandline program called audio-convert and instead of just converting one file at a time I want to convert all the audio files in one folder at a time. How do I do that?
<r4y> I didn't think to man audio-convert
<r4y> sorry
<bioterror> make a shell script
<bioterror> for example
<r4y> I've never made a script before. I've read about it before
<r4y> It doesn't have a man page
<r4y> I did audio-convert --help
<philipballew> I wonder if someone has a form post anywhere on this?
<philipballew> does audio-convert have an irc channel as well?
<philipballew> r4y, not sure if that helps
<r4y> It's cool. I have a quicker way to do it now. I took a file, right clicked it chose open with and went down to use costume command and typed in audio-convert, then click cancel and then I highlighted all the audio files in a folder by holding down shift because the album art sometimes gets in the way. The control key can be used to highlight and un-highlight one file at a time.
<r4y> It would be cool to remake this program which is a script into a costume script, so I don't have to choose what bit rate I want every time and what format and whether the tags get passed through, but I am happy.
<r4y> There is no channel on freenode for audio-convert, but I have been using Ubuntu for a few years and I have never heard of audio-convert before. I have used soundconverter before many many times.
<philipballew> r4y, alright, it might that their irc is just not on freenode
<r4y> I found audio-convert to get the highest bit rate for converting audio files. I was going to use audacity but I wasn't sure what to pick for conversion so I started Googling around and I found audio-convert
<r4y> Right, freenode is not the only network on the internet. I get it.
<r4y> I meant irc network. Oops
<r4y> Anyways, I am happy with audio-convert and I want to go. Thank you all for being here for the Linux people.
<r4y> :) /
<Culiforge> mornin hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Culiforge
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, was it you that was helping me the other day along with urlin2u with my non booting system?
<hobgoblin> mmm - possibly ...
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, so many people, I can't keep track of them all :)
<hobgoblin> lol - all I did was point you at pyschocat's minimal install pages it seems
<hobgoblin> you still got problems?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, oh yeah, i remember now.
<hobgoblin> use a client that keeps logs then you can look back :p
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, yeah, still got problems.. coalwater and I tried a bunch of stuff. I had to leave him yesterday as he was reading the chat logs to see what all I've done so far
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, apparently he had similar issues with his nvidia card but what worked for him doesn't work for me
<hobgoblin> well if you want to restate the issues I can have a look - but I will be in and out
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, sure: installed nvidia 8400gs, system installed restricted drivers, restart, system hangs at bootsplash with .pid error, reinstalled grub a couple of times through chroot, passed some commands to boot through grub
<Culiforge> such as nomodesed and gfxpayload
<Culiforge> nomodeset
<Culiforge> edited xorg.conf, replaced xorg.conf...
<Culiforge> hmm, may be more.. it all seems a blur by now.. it's been almost 2 weeks of trying to figure this out there's more I'm sure of it
<hobgoblin> k - you know how to pastebin I assume - get me the xorg.log   - you can see it in log file viewer, or in a terminal do   cat /var/log/xorg.0.log
<hobgoblin> let me also see your grub.cfg    cat /etc/default/grub
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, ok
<hobgoblin> dmesg might be worth a look as well - either log file viewer or cat /var/log/dmesg
<hobgoblin> pastebin them all and I'll see if I can see anything - at the moment what graphics driver is it using - nouveau or nvidia
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, getting logs now, others have asked for this as well http://paste.ubuntu.com/829922/
<hobgoblin> I want current ones - I assume that is a current one - if you're doing a lot of this pastebinning - install pastebinit - then you can cat /etc/default/grub |pastebinit and it's done easily :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/831151/
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/831152/
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, sorry for the havy reading so early
<hobgoblin> lol - give me a while to look and see if I Can see anythig
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, don't know what driver it's using i'm not that savvy, thanks for your help hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> nouveau :)
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: can I have the /etc/default/grub you gave me a bootscript output
<hobgoblin> is that actually a current one ?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, that should be the current
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: well they all look ok to me - is this the machine that you are talking to me on?
<Culiforge> yeah but i'm on a live os right now
<hobgoblin> does it not boot?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, I can access the drives but no boot
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, not even recovery
<hobgoblin> mmm
<hobgoblin> so you still get the crash at bootsplash with the restricted drivers disabled?
<Culiforge> yes
<hobgoblin> ok - what happens when you boot recovery?
<hobgoblin> do you get as far as the menu?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, well, wait.. disabled.. I'm sure we've disabled rest drivers but not certain. recover has same behavior
<hobgoblin> do you have an xorg.conf? ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobgoblin> also what version of buntu is this?
<Culiforge> one sec. i'm not chroot'd so I have to find it through the file manager... 10.04
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/831163/
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, Prev. xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/831165/
<hobgoblin> ok - well I know for a fact that 10.04 and nvidia 8400gt works lol
<hobgoblin> any reason why you are using 10.04
<Culiforge> hobgoblin,  A thought just occurred to me... would it have anything to do with using badger repos?
<geirha> ...what??
<hobgoblin> thanks geirha - saved me doing it - never heard of those lol
<geirha> You definitely don't want to use breezy badger repos
<hobgoblin> oh lol
<hobgoblin> yea - you'd not want to do thatr Culiforge
<Culiforge> no, it's something else.. I'm looking it up now
<Culiforge> http://badgerports.org/
<geirha> That's for use with 8.04, you have 10.04, so you should remove that ppa
<hobgoblin> no - you'd not want to do that either - what are you using them for
<Culiforge> 10.01 http://badgerports.org/about.html
<Culiforge> 10.04
<hobgoblin> so they are mostly just mono things it seems
<Culiforge> I used it for Mono to run Marcedit but am wondering if maybe the nvidia driver was taken from there
<Culiforge> if that would be a possiblility or issue
<hobgoblin> try renaming the xorg.cong to xorg.conf.bak and booting
<Culiforge> did that yesterday
<Culiforge> no joy
<hobgoblin> mmm
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: you any good with hardware?
<hobgoblin> oh - also you say you are using a livecd - is that a 10.04 livecd?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin,  Hehe, what do you mean "good" can I install a video card physically.. yes... no, it's a Parted magic liveos
<hobgoblin> ok
<Culiforge> I can flop over to a 10.04 live if I can find it...
<hobgoblin> that would be useful - you could have a look at the xorg.conf if it has one and copy it over.
<Culiforge> looking through the stack of live cd's ..... .....
<hobgoblin> I would be inclined to disable the badgerports thing - do an update in the chroot you've been using if you can
<geirha> aptitude search '~i nvidia' # will list all installed packages who's names contain "nvidia". apt-cache policy <package-name>  will tell you what repos a package is found in.
<hobgoblin> if that's not a go - I would seriously start thinking about hardware problems if all the software help you've had is not getting anywhere
<hobgoblin> I'd also be inclined to getting a newer version to try as well
<hobgoblin> you shouldn't be having issues with that card - I've been using the same for a long time
<Culiforge> I've got a 10.04 64bit... will that work?
<Culiforge> not for chroot but for the xorg?
<hobgoblin> should do
<hobgoblin> geirha: what do you think
<Culiforge> ooh, wait.. I've got a minimal disc as well
<geirha> I don't think 10.04 has an xorg.conf by default
<geirha> does the login screen work?
<hobgoblin> yea :( so removing the xorg doesn't help either
<Culiforge> geirha, login screen for ...
<geirha> where you type in username and password for a graphical login
<hobgoblin> geirha: crashes during bootsplash
<Culiforge> geirha, no, can't get that far.
<Culiforge> what he said
<hobgoblin> a pid error
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: actually - can you boot it and get the exact message
<Culiforge> yeah, I (hehe) took a picture of it.. and put it on imagebin... a few days ago
<hobgoblin> ok - lets have a look then :)
<Culiforge> looking for it
<Culiforge> ok, actually this is the behind the bootsplash from a recovery boot.. I'd have to reboot to get you the pid message http://imagebin.org/197268
<Culiforge> which I can do if you also need
<Culiforge> shall I?
<hobgoblin> please
<Culiforge> ok, will be switching chat to laptop and I'll be back in acouple min
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, OK just gotta put it to imagebin and I'll be right with you
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: all gone quiet ...
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, yeah, sorry... had to switch to my son's windows laptop... slower than dirt when you run more than 2 programs and 3 tabs in chrome
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, waiting for it to catch it's breath
<hobgoblin> lol
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, http://imagebin.org/197586
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, crud!  I gotta run for a bit.. be back in 15-20
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> geirha: you got any ideas - I've not
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, i'm in and out... if no ideas from here is it possible to rescue my system and reinstall?
<hobgoblin> I would first  check the video card - take it out see if it boots ok with the onboard
<hobgoblin> if you want to reinstall - backup
<hobgoblin> I'd probably look to a newer version than 10.04 unless there's some specific reason why you are using it
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, will do, tried that at first with no luck but that was almost 2 weeks ago
<hobgoblin> you tried taking the card out?
<hobgoblin> tried a memtest?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, yeah, when the issue first happened... yes, ran memtest.. no problems
<hobgoblin> so a livecd boots but an install doesn't
<Culiforge> right
<hobgoblin> 10.04 is about when plymouth started to be used iirc - wasn't too good to start with
<hobgoblin> I'd seriously look at a newer version
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, whoozawhatsis.. I don't understand any of that... maybe later today i'll be on to find out what I need to backup. then reinstall a higher ver. then I'll dual boot fedora as well as I need that for work
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, memtest just loops untill you stop it right?
<hobgoblin> yes it does
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: well I'll be about all day - ping me if you want
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, will do, thanks for your help
<Culiforge> geirha, thanks to you too
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, ok, before I go to work.. I'll start backing up. What files/folders.. home for one right? anything out of / that will help me to retain installed program settings?
<hobgoblin> about the only thing I keep from / is /etc/fstab
<hobgoblin> personalised settings will be in /home
<hobgoblin> though anything you might have server wise like apache etc I would have no idea about
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, I do have a library catalog with apache mysql and a program called koha but I should be able to restore that easy enough. Mostly concerned about pics, vids and docs as part of my personal stuff
<Culiforge> hobgoblin, so I'm using grsync 'cause it's right there.. should I just leave settings at default or to I need to preserve things like owner and permissions and group and whatnot
<hobgoblin> assuming you have them in default places then they'll be in /home
<Culiforge> ok, I'm out for the morning... tc all
<e33> hi
<e33> Hi, i have lenovo with ubuntu 11.10, i have issue with wireless, when i tried on of the posts regarding wireless, i got ERROR: Module acer_wmi does not exist in /proc/modules
<e33> anyone can advise why cannot locate acer_wmi?
<deper29> hey, can someone help me with this potentially? http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<deper29> I don't know which drives I should be mounting. I don't have a macbook, but I do have that problem that is outlined there
<phillw> hi deper29 there are not that many on here with Macs. You may well find more success asking on the Mac section on the main forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<deper29> anyone?
<deper29> phillw, I don't have a mac, I do have a PC
<deper29> I'm just curious which drives I should be mounting
<phillw> deper29: are you dual booting?
<deper29> yeah, windows
<hobgoblin> deper29: without knowing exactly what went on in that askubunt thing - I would hazard a guess that sda3 was the / drive and sda1 the /boot
<hobgoblin> check that against what you have
<phillw> deper29: have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/78095/grub-elf-magic-error-message-after-installation-how-to-get-dual-boot-option it covers a dual boot machine
<deper29> hobgoblin, how can I see which ones I have?
<deper29> er, which device partitions I have rather
<phillw> deper29: sudo fdisk -l
<phillw> will list your partitions
<deper29> phillw, my internet connection is being very slow, I apologize
<phillw> deper29: thats okay.
<deper29> I am putting the output on pastebin
<deper29> phillw, http://pastebin.com/hh7zs2QJ
<phillw> deper29: the one to install grub onto is /dev/sda1
<phillw> do boot from a live CD though!
<deper29> I'm on a live one now :)
<deper29> would i have to mount two drives as they did in their scenario? or just one?
<deper29> just the sda1?
<phillw> deper29: what does the command df show?
<deper29> phillw, http://pastebin.com/38uNLp6Q
<deper29> i mounted sda1 to /mnt
<deper29> i can undo that if I need
<phillw> deper29: that looks fine, now issue   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sda1 /dev/sda    ( that is 2 of - before root, --root, not -root)
<deper29> okay, I'll give this a shot
<deper29> should directory=/mnt instead?
<deper29> I did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt earlier
<phillw> yes, sorry I was not paying attention
<phillw> I'm following a different set of instructions!
<deper29> phillw, lol, that's okay. I don't think it worked :( http://pastebin.com/6DDRfctF
<phillw> deper29: use the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708   (yours is dev/sda1, not dev/sda5 as in that example).
<hobgoblin> I am fairly sure that you need a seperate /boot partition
<deper29> so I should unmount sda1 for now?
<deper29> then just restart at those instructions?
<deper29> hobgoblin, what do you suggest for that?
<deper29> phillw, followed the instructions. got the exact same thing :(
<phillw> deper29: yeah unmount
<deper29> still got that same thing though
<deper29> said /mnt doesn't look like an EFI partition
<hobgoblin> not sure tbh - not got much into it as yet and I've got some net issues here so can't get on search engines very well
<phillw> deper29: re-issue df and pastebin, please.
<deper29> i see :/
<deper29> wait, I see the error
<deper29> phillw, http://pastebin.com/0sPMH5c1
<deper29> i unmounted the drive though. what should I be mounting for /dev/sda?
<deper29> they have that in their example, but the error I get back when I do grub-install is "(is /dev mounted?)."
<phillw> deper29: according to that paste, /dev/sda1 is not mounted anywhere....
<phillw> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<phillw> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda1
<phillw> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sda1 /dev/sda
<phillw> oops!!! sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<deper29> phillw, sorry I had done all of that stuff and then it didn't work so I unmounted then ran df. here is what I have now http://pastebin.com/ZWDxdHNa
<phillw> :) it's mounted
<phillw> deper29: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sda1 /dev/sda should now work!
<phillw> ARGGGGHH typo...
<phillw> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda1 /dev/sda
<deper29> http://pastebin.com/JMgArmr1
<deper29> phillw, sorry, disconnected there
<phillw> hi deper29 I've had a further dig & things are more involved than I thought.
<deper29> oh no
<phillw> I've never 'played' with Win7 and EFI
<deper29> I see
<deper29> so this is a lot more difficult then?
<phillw> It is certainly more involved and beyond my knowledge. take a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837235 to give you an idea! If there is not someone on here familiar with that scenario by honest advice is to post onto the main forum area in that section (don't tag onto that thread, start a new one!) Give as much info as you can and one the people familiar with the situation will reply.
<deper29> okay, I will give that a shot. thanks a bunch for your help :) I really appreciate it!
<congressmon> Hello... I have an issue with trying to install linux on both usb stick and/or usb hdd.. can anyone help me??
<congressmon> It's like this machine won't let me install linux ... not even with the WUBI utility...
<congressmon> Helloooooo
<congressmon> Hello...
<congressmon> I need help installing UBuntu 11.10 on a usb stick
<congressmon> I've checked all the web resources... still hving problem with booting
<s-fox> Hello
<Unit193> Hello
<s-fox> How are you?
<Unit193> Alive so it seems, and you?
<s-fox> Keeping busy, covering bodhi's job on the forum.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-07
<jmonster1234> Can anyone help me use ubuntu to get internet axcess
<jmonster1234> can anyone help me get internet axcess?
<JoseeAntonioR> danieeella
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry, wrong window :)
<philipballew> How would I extract audio from a video?
<bioterror> philipballew, with ffmpeg for example
<bioterror> or  mplayer
<philipballew> bioterror, yeah, i used to use winff, but that seemed to not have all the formats I liked
<philipballew> ffmpeg from the cli. does that have all the codects that I can use you think?
<bioterror> I have no skill of reading your mind, so I have no idea what you want to use
<bioterror> or what you "like"
 * philipballew can read bioterror 's mind
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> when I say like I mean all of them. I would like it to be comprehensive I guess
<urlin2u> philipballew, not sure if this helpful.  http://linux.die.net/man/1/ffmpeg
<philipballew> urlin2u, thanks. Ill play around with it
<urlin2u> philipballew, cool, I'm not real familiar with using ffmpeg I use a gui app usually.
<philipballew> urlin2u, winff?
<urlin2u> yeah
<philipballew> okay. thats just for videos right?
<urlin2u> I believe so changes formats there is one that does sound and will seperate the sound from a video but that is kind of hackneed, I forget the name of it
<urlin2u> soundrecorder I think
<urlin2u> opps wrong app
<philipballew> maybe ill have to write one. gtk and me are kinda friends
<shadeslayer> lol wth
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> wrong channel
<hobgoblin> hello Culiforge
<hobgoblin> how's it going
<philipballew> Does anyone have experance with grub rescue?
<holstein> philipballew: i have done it from a live CD sucessfully a few time
<holstein> s
<philipballew> so the best way to do it is to just boot from a live cd and go to town reinstalling grub?
<philipballew> Can someone help me reinstall my bootloader? or tell me where to do that at?
<truepurple> My video is out of sync with the audio for a commercial DVD I am trying to play on mplayer, anyone have a suggestion on how to get them in sync?
<duanedesign> philipballew: I recently used the boot-repair CD and it worked really well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods_of_Reinstalling
<holstein> philipballew: you sort that out?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-08
<Guest35101>  i am installing using the "radeon.modeset=0" command and asfter the splash screen goes away i am greeted by a blank black screen and a working mouse pointer. At no point was i asked to select install hardrive, setup username, or anything. cant even get through the installation process... running amd64 3500+ using 32-bit kenal. ati 3850 agp video card. when i press enter at this blank
<Guest35101> screen i get a spinning "thinking" gif and nothing happens. press enter again and same thing happens. as if i cant see a menu
<dangertux> Guest35101:  I have the same card,  try with radeon.modeset=1 that's how it worked for me.
<Guest35101> ok thanks
<dangertux> Guest35101: no problem, hopefully it works out for you
<dangertux> Guest35101: Alternatively, if you continue having issues on similar systems I've found not setting the option at all works
<Guest35101> if i dont set the option i get crazy artifacts and then blank screen. the farthest i have gotten is with the command. but i get a blank black screen with a mouse pointer and no menus...
<dangertux> Guest35101: Hmm... Yeah I guess try with the modeset=1 you may have to do a text install and install proprietary drivers manually. What version are you using?
<Guest35101> like just now im at a screen that starts of with a spinning white circle thing and then a white mouse. that moves around. when i touch the edge of the screen it fades as if im in the os.... no menus, nothing more goes on
<Guest35101> ill try with modeset=1, one sec
<dangertux> Guest35101: K let us know :-)
<Unit193> There should be a text version of jockey (driver installer) if you enter  jockey-text
<Guest35101> modeset=1 give artifacts
<Guest35101> ok ill try jockey thanks for your help
<Unit193> That'd only help after install
<Guest35101> oh yea i cant get past install
<Guest35101> btw working on ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> Guest35101, this a install or disc?
<Guest35101> the farthest i have gotten is with radeon.modeset=0
<Guest35101> disc
<urlin2u> Guest35101, you try the nomodeset option
<Guest35101> yup
<urlin2u> Guest35101, you look up the radeon as far as support there are problems with some.
<urlin2u> Guest35101, use a alternative cd to install then get the drivers.
<Guest35101> there is no way to get past the install with a generic driver on the cd?
<user_> ok
<user_> help
<user_> login
<joey____> Hey, ive noticed on the developmeent pages that that there is alot of python programming. However, im not effecient at programming and i am not expirienced in programming, where is it recommended to start in order to learn?
<Unit193> Python is an easier one to start out with
<joey____> Okay, so would it be recommended to start in a area such as packaging? im not too good with linux and am fairly new to the file system. So packaging is a iffy thing as well
<Unit193> joey____: This doesn't help at all? http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/python/
<joey____> I didnt see that page, Ill read over that . Thanks
<Unit193> Ah, may be better to get to know the basics first, but I am not a programmer though
<r4y> When I set the background for Ubuntu's appearance to black and test to white then I set set Firefox to use system colors I don't see certain things. Like for instance advanced search and arrows in hotmail and I am not sure where else but I am wondering how to get what I want so I don't have to change my appearance for people visiting my home.
<r4y> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 right now and I will switch to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS when it comes out.
<r4y> I was just reading this:
<r4y> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop
<r4y> I thought the Firewall is not up by default, right?, and I didn't know Ubuntu came with Antivirus?, I am guessing they mean installable then, right?
<philipballew> you dont need antivirius
<r4y> I know
<r4y> but on the right it says: What's included? Antivirus
<r4y> I am just making small talk. Do you know who can help me with my appearance problem?
<mac_osx> Hi
<mac_osx> Is this where newbies go?
<mac_osx> Can someone give me a little advice? I've been hacked and don't know what to do.
<bioterror> so that topic says
<bioterror> how you can know you've been hacked?
<mac_osx> When I installed 11.10 over 11.04, it showed 2 new users. One Guest, (so I didn't worry) the other USER which requires a password
<mac_osx> I can see neither in the User Accounts
<mac_osx> I had 3 User accounts initially
<mac_osx> Any advice???
<bioterror> you have guest and USER?
<mac_osx> I have 3 accounts: 1 Mac lookalike, 1 Windows Lookalike, and 1 Ubuntu
<mac_osx> Then, there were 5 accounts User and Guest
<mac_osx> I only made 3
<bioterror> remove that user, change passwords for all account and check your ssh configurations
<bioterror> probably purge openssh-server and install it again with proper configurations
<mac_osx> How do I remove that user, I can't see him in User Accounts?
<mac_osx> Thanks bioterror, (cool name).
<bioterror> sudo userdel username
<bioterror> should do it
<bioterror> but you can also check some configurations
<bioterror> like "chsh user"
<bioterror> sudo chsh user
<bioterror> mostly
<bioterror> if it says that user does not exist, then it does not
<bioterror> you can confirm that from the /etc/group
<bioterror> every user must have a groupid
<bioterror> usually starts from the 1001
<mac_osx> Thank You
<bioterror> you can always plug your computer off the network and wear tinfoil hat and pull all your teeth off ;)
<bioterror> ubuntu is secure if you have a proper password
<bioterror> and username that's not just a name
<mac_osx> My computer automatically goes into my account, (even though it's password protected). If I Log out, I see 5 accounts available, where I made only 3. The account named "Other" is password protected.
<s-fox> Hello.
<Sidewinder1> s-fox, Good Morn/Aft/Eve.
<arno-freenode> hi all
<JoseeAntonioR> arno-freenode Hello!
<^zenhooubbyit> helllo! :)
<^zenhooubbyit> how to make hidden folders visible in Unity?
<arno-freenode> ctrl+h
<^zenhooubbyit> thanks arno
<^zenhooubbyit> do you know how to do it from options/settings?
<^zenhooubbyit> folder/look preferences
<^zenhooubbyit> where is it?
<arno-freenode> view --> show hidden files
<^zenhooubbyit> thx
<Harmonium> Hello, there. Can someone explain how can I open bittorrent ports in Ubuntu? What I've tried didn't work and torrents download very slow. Although they upload just fine.
<bioterror> sounds more like NAT problem
<bioterror> do you have port forwarding done?
<Harmonium> I've read about that while searching, but it mentions tweaking the router... I don't think I have one. Unless a modem does the same. How does one do port forwarding?
<bioterror> by reading the manual of the router
<Harmonium> Well, then I don't have a router.
<bioterror> usually ADSL modems and newer cable modems are routing ones
<bioterror> by default
<Harmonium> The thing is, since I installed Ubuntu in 2007 till this day, I couldn't get a torrent to work properly, but the Windows XP (later Win7) install works perfect (in that area).
<Harmonium> I see, thanks.
<aanderson_09> Is there a better solution to online gaming in ubuntu then Wine?
<holstein> sure... try some native games.. http://www.desura.com/ try some games from the repos
<urlin2u> bro your nic has to be completely typed, there are ubuntu games, or ones that run on linux in general.
<holstein> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/ for example
<urlin2u> holstein, hey missed your post while typing, good to see you ion. :)
<urlin2u> on
<holstein> urlin2u: \o/
<^zenyhooubbyit> hello!
<^zenyhooubbyit> please can you explain me how to enlarge a partition with gparted? thanks :)
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, can you take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it?
<urlin2u> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok thx
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, is it a wubi install?
<urlin2u> installed from windows is a wubi
<^zenyhooubbyit> http://imagebin.org/197990 posted
<^zenyhooubbyit> no it isn't
<urlin2u> cool hold on
<^zenyhooubbyit> now I am in ubuntu partition
<^zenyhooubbyit> but it's dual boot
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, the sda5 right?
<^zenyhooubbyit> no the sda5 is ntfs
<^zenyhooubbyit> sda6 is ubuntu
<^zenyhooubbyit> now I want to enlarge sda5
<^zenyhooubbyit> with not-allocated space
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, always turn off the swap for this right click sda7 then swap off. So you want to exspand sda6 from the front og the partition going to your left?
<urlin2u> of*
<^zenyhooubbyit> when I will succeed to make live ubuntu usb key, i will try to enlarge sd6
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes I want
<urlin2u> cool can you confirm my question, and that you undestand how to turn off the swap.
<^zenyhooubbyit> but explain pls
<urlin2u> I'm trying stick with me here.
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes I know how to turn off swap
<^zenyhooubbyit> :)
<urlin2u> coo and you want to move the front of sda6 to your left?
<urlin2u> cool
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes
<^zenyhooubbyit> but can I do this now?
<^zenyhooubbyit> I mean, without using usb-key or cd?
<urlin2u> cool so doing this will break the boot unless you change the fsatb.
<urlin2u> you have to use a live cd or usb.
<urlin2u> fstab*
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, you familiar with fstab?
<^zenyhooubbyit> no XD
<^zenyhooubbyit> but, doesn't matter for now...
<^zenyhooubbyit> now I simply want to expand sda5
<^zenyhooubbyit> and, when I succeed to create live-usb, I will expand sda6
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, ah but it does if you move that partition you will not be able to boot moving the front breaks the boot you can prempt this by changing fstab.
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, so your sda5 sda6 and sda7 are in a extended partition sda2 to move the sda5 to your left the sda2 will have to be enlarged.
<urlin2u> not real complex but ut all has to be done correctly, with also knowing if you move the sda6 the ubuntu from the front of it you will loose the boot.
<urlin2u> it
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, this is best done the help that is while your on the live cd to be honest.
<^zenyhooubbyit> sorry battery descarge...
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok
<^zenyhooubbyit> but, I mean, temporary, now I only want to enlarge sda5-ntfs partition, that hasn't any OS installedd, using only the free not-allocated space in grey...
<^zenyhooubbyit> don't want to touch ubuntu-sda6 for noe...
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, the 1,69 gig space between sda5 and sda6?
<^zenyhooubbyit> no, using the 7 gb...
<^zenyhooubbyit> between sda1 and sda5
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, you still need a live cd you have to exspand the sda2 first then the sda5
<^zenyhooubbyit> ah...
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, the sda2 is a extended partition that contains the ntfs ubuntu and swap.
<urlin2u> partitions
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes
<^zenyhooubbyit> but I don't understand a thing...
<^zenyhooubbyit> so how could I cutted off the 1.69 gb of space from sda5 using gparted with no usb?
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, can you itemize your confusion?
<^zenyhooubbyit> XD
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, you could without the cd exspand the sda5 ntfs up against the sda6
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, not alawys though is the space completely filled so that there is no unallocated.
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok thank you very much urlin2 :)
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, that make sense, cool. :)
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes XD it's quick to create live usb ubuntu 10? how to? :)
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, what is the ubuntu release you have in sda6?
<urlin2u> 10.04 or 10.10
<urlin2u> lucid or maverick
<^zenyhooubbyit> .04
<^zenyhooubbyit> the Great Lucid Lynx!
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<^zenyhooubbyit> it brings always Good Luck to ubuntians XD
<^zenyhooubbyit> thx ^^
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, no problem, enjoy. :)
<^zenyhooubbyit> how can I know if I had 04.03 version?
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, if you have lucid updated it is that version
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, cat /etc/apt/sources.list   in the terminal will show your repos list for confirming lucid if needed.
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, the .3 means the last build 30 days after realese.
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok
<urlin2u> longterm releases have a final build 30 days after release. ^zenyhooubbyit
<^zenyhooubbyit> so what's the file I need to?
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes
<^zenyhooubbyit> so do I need to download the normal ubuntu iso image?
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, what is the computer model, and is it a 32 bit or 64 bit install.
<^zenyhooubbyit> 32
<^zenyhooubbyit> acer aspire notebook
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, standard computer not a mac right?
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, cool I'm typing from my acer d250 as we speak get the i86 live cd
<urlin2u> sorry i386 ^zenyhooubbyit
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes :)
<^zenyhooubbyit> live cd?
<urlin2u> yes the live cd will give you the desktop, gparted is already on the live cd.
<^zenyhooubbyit> ehm...
<^zenyhooubbyit> I forgotten to say you...
<^zenyhooubbyit> I can't use cd reader XD
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, no problem you can put the iso on a usb
<urlin2u> use the startup disc creator, I tink the name is slightly differnt in lucid
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok, I'm downloading the first file from the page you linked
<urlin2u> think*
<^zenyhooubbyit> usb-creator?
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, this one ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso     yes usb creator.
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok, I think I can create it from myself, thx :)
<urlin2u> cool
<^zenyhooubbyit> but I need a thing...
<^zenyhooubbyit> to make the pc read usb first
<^zenyhooubbyit> at startup
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, I noticed the HD was small will it not read a usb to boot?
<^zenyhooubbyit> I don't know...
<^zenyhooubbyit> I succeded to set it of reading CD reader first...
<^zenyhooubbyit> from a blue screen...
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, to get a boot from menu power on and immediatly hold down the f12 key, or f2 and in the bios put the usb at the top of the boot there.
<^zenyhooubbyit> BIOS I think
<^zenyhooubbyit> yes thx :)
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, bios is fine but you can also just hit the f12 at powering and and choose the boot from.
<^zenyhooubbyit> ah, I understand...
<^zenyhooubbyit> never tried... I hope will works thx :)
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, the f12 option is a bot from gui outside of the bios, handy if you don't want to change the bios.
<urlin2u> boot
<urlin2u> brb
<^zenyhooubbyit> thx :)
<urlin2u> no problem
<^zenyhooubbyit> hey, I already had usb-creator installed but don't know where it's installed and don't see its shortcurt...
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, should be in preferences or admin, I haven't used that desktop for awhile.
<urlin2u> it is installed on the stock setup already
<^zenyhooubbyit> ok
<urlin2u> ^zenyhooubbyit, you downloaded this one ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso   for the ubuntu ISO right?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-09
<^zenyhooubbyit> yeah my friend :)
<^zenyhooubbyit> om sai ram satyanash :)
<^zenyhooubbyit> golden dreams
<_schism_> Anyone have any expreiance with ksplice?
<Unit193> Uptrack, some
<_schism_> Unit193, does it really work without messing stuff up?
<Unit193> It's still better to reboot and use the real thing, but I personally see this being better than not doing anything at all
<Unit193> It hasn't reallly caused me problems
<_schism_> ok have a machine thats sorta a server sorta just sitting there that is funky booting sometimes
<Unit193> I use the cli part, and ignore the GUI section
<_schism_> so i was looking at it.  whats the worse that can happen I have to reinstall?  :)  and I may want to put awesome or something light on it anyway
<Unit193> Tiling, alrighty
<_schism_> yeah havnt gotten that far into it yet.  I am still wrapping my head around what it does
<_schism_> well tiling is ok but not a huge thing.  just like gnome 2.x and figgure if I am going to have to learn something else anyway
<_schism_> I have used lxde before and its ok. but since I am not doing much with it figgured I could play with it a bit
<_schism_> and most of it will probably be done vnc so light is nice
<Unit193> Yeah, go right ahead
<_schism_> if you reboot a system and you have auto login enabled can you log in vnc to select which desktop you can use then login from there?
<cahsolo25> hi all
<bobet> anybody can help me how to setup raid 10 on ubuntu?
<bobet> hi anybody can help me set up raid 10 on ubuntu?
<arno-freenode> Hi all
<nothingspecial> arno-freenode, wazup?
<arno-freenode> Nothing much. Got an issue with my thunderbird icon in the launcher. I mark it to stay there but after the next bootup, it's gone. You guys know how to fix that?
<nothingspecial> hmmm, not seeing that here. Is it just thunderbird youre getting this with?
<nothingspecial> arno-freenode, You can view the launcher configuration by installing dconf-tools
<arno-freenode> will do that, thanks. yep it's just thunderbird's icon
<nothingspecial> Then run dconf-editor and going desktop > unity > launcher.  Is thunderbird.desktop in the list?
<nothingspecial> Should be a list of apps in the order they appear top to bottom on the launcher
<arno-freenode> Alright, I'll do another reboot, just to be sure!
<nothingspecial> k
 * nothingspecial wonders if it's fixed
<deper29> hey, i'm wondering how to ssh to my home computer if I'm not on my local network
<deper29> is there anyone who can help me with that?
<geirha> deper29: Port forward port 22 on your router to port 22 on your machine running ssh
<deper29> geirha, thanks :) I don't have to set up a webserver or something?
<geirha> No, a webserver and ssh server are completely separate and do not depend on each other in any way
<geirha> Once the port forwarding is set up, you can ssh to your machine by providing the external ip
<geirha> If the external ip is dynamic, consider getting a dyndns account. Your router may support it. If it doesn't, you can run a dyndns client on your Ubuntu machine.
<deper29> how do I know if my ip is dynamic?
<geirha> That would be a question for your ISP :)
<geirha> If you don't know, then it probably is dynamic
<deper29> haha, I see
<geirha> e.g. the ip will change every time you reconnect
<deper29> no, it's always the same I believe
<geirha> If you open http://www.whatsmyip.org/ from any computer on your local network, it should tell you the external ip
<deper29> i'm in the router settings, not sure where port forwarding is. I have setup, wireless, security, access restriction, apps and gaming, admin, status and logoff
<deper29> i'll check
<deper29> should they all be different then?
<geirha> Check out http://portforward.com/  It has step by step instructions on how to forward port for an insane ammount of router models
<deper29> they are the same ip on two different machines
<geirha> They should be the same
<deper29> kk
<deper29> I have to pay for this?
<geirha> The local ip addresses are not reachable from the outside world
<deper29> my isp doesn't support port forwarding it seems :(
<geirha> No, I guess they're just trying to make money selling software that simplifies port forwarding
<geirha> port forwarding has nothing to do with your isp
<sattu94> Port Forwardgin is sometimes labeled as Virtual Servers.
<deper29> I see
<deper29> I have to contact them and have them make my router bridged
<sattu94> I've heard ISPs block incoming port 80 for security issues for Home Plans..
<sattu94> deper29: I don't think you need to do that either..
<sattu94> deper29: just make your router forward incoming port 22 connections to your local ssh server. Probably labeled under Virtual Servers or Port Forwarding...
<deper29> sattu94, could it be port range forwarding?
<deper29> it says start to end, protocol, ip address
<geirha> yes
<deper29> so just do 22 to 22
<deper29> tcp
<deper29> and would I use ifconfig to find my ipaddress and put that in there?
<geirha> yes, or    ''ip -4 addr''
<deper29> geirha, when I want to ssh now, which ip address am I using? my external, or the computer's?
<geirha> the external
<geirha> that's the ip your router has on the internet side.
<geirha> And when you connect to port 22 on your router, it will look up in the port forwarding table and send the packets to port 22 on your computer's ip
<deper29> giving this a shot now :)
<geirha> And of course, if it doesn't find an entry for port 22 in the port forwarding table, it'll just drop the packets.
<deper29> it works :)
<sattu94> I was wondering, how is the internal servers reply relayed back to the outside computer ?
<deper29> thanks a bunch, geirha :D
<geirha> sattu94: Exactly how it does that, I don't know. #networking can probably answer that.
<sattu94> Or maybe, the destination for the outgoing packets is the same as the actual address of the outside computer since that is how normal packets are sent..
<deper29> is there anyway to make it so I don't have to type the ip address each time?
<deper29> *any way
<sattu94> aahh.. DynDNS or No-IP could help here..
<sattu94> I think, DynDNS removed their free services ?
<geirha> deper29: Yes, also check if your router has dyndns support, because that will be the easiest way to get it working.
<geirha> I think they're still free, but they only allow one name now. They used to allow many, for free.
<sattu94> I can't seem to find a page on their site allowing me to create a free dynamic updating host redirect.. My router has support for it.. but I am forced to use No-IP on my internal client.. fortunately noip2 auto updating client is in the repositories..
<geirha> You just get the dynds pro free trial
<sattu94> oh.
<sattu94> so there is no time limit ?
<deper29> sattu94, just do the trial. no time limit
<deper29> it says it lets you keep one host
<sattu94> ohh.. COOL.. :D
<sattu94> Thanks!
<geirha> There is a time-limit of 30 days
<sattu94> :(
<geirha> So if you disconnect from the internet a whole month, you lose the name
<sattu94> ohh.. that way..
<geirha> But as long as you're connected, it will live on.
<sattu94> it's not likely to happen.. :)
<deper29> "Note that only valid major credit cards can be used for Pro trials, not PayPal. If you decide not to continue with Pro, just cancel your Pro trial within the first 14 days and you will not be charged. You may keep one hostname free of charge for trying the Pro Trial."
<geirha> I use that myself
<deper29> oh, I see
<sattu94> you NEED a credit card ?
<geirha> Hm. I've never been bothered by credit card from then. Then again, it's years since I registered an account there.
<sattu94> because I don't have a bank account..
<geirha> Perhaps try a less crappy service, then.
<sattu94> yea.. I'm already using No-IP.. :)
<sattu94> Thanks Anyway.. :)
<deper29> is no-ip free?
<sattu94> yea..
<geirha> Ah I see, "No Longer Free" it says. I guess the ones that got it before that gets to keep it for free then
<geirha> http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/
<sattu94> no CC required..
<geirha> deper29: Sorry for the confusion :)
<deper29> ah, gotcha :P
<sattu94> But you always get the .<service_name>.org thing on all free dynamicIP services..
<deper29> geirha, okay, so I have a dyndns account now :P
<geirha> Look through your router's web interface for something like "Dynamic DNS", and put in the username and password and stuff there
<geirha> Not all routers support it though
<deper29> mine does
<geirha> Great. :)
<deper29> but the last thing it asks for is host name
<deper29> where do I find that on dyndns?
<geirha> It should've asked you what hostname you wanted when you registered
<deper29> yeah, found out
<deper29> couldn't remember the last part :P
<deper29> so now to ssh, just ssh deper29@my.domain:22?
<geirha> ssh deper29@my.domain
<geirha> 22 is the default port, and you don't provide the port with :portnum
<deper29> gotcha :)
<deper29> sweet
<deper29> works perfectly :D
<deper29> so if i'm right, i can cancel my subscription to dyndns and it will let me keep my hostname?
<geirha> No, I don't think so.
<deper29> darn, so I have to pay then?
<geirha> I think it's just those who registered their dyndns accounts years ago that get to keep it still
<deper29> I see
<geirha> I wasn't aware they had turned completely non-free; I expected them to have sent me an email about it if that was the case
<geirha> So sattu94's suggestion for no-ip.com sounds like your best bet.
<deper29> might have to give that a whirl
<deper29> i always hear that I shouldn't use port 22
<deper29> should I change that? or is that a big deal?
<sattu94> I use 24..
<geirha> Not a big deal if your password is complex enough
<geirha> I use port 22
<sattu94> I use KEYS.. :D
<bioterror> I use defaults, becouse I'm lazy to change when I login
<deper29> with keys though, can't I not connect from something outside my network?
<bioterror> thoho
<geirha> You could install the fail2ban package. It will temporarily ban ips if they do too many failed ssh connections
<bioterror> I have denyhosts
<deper29> so I could use either of those, and use keys?
<geirha> so they'll get like maybe 6 attempts, then have to wait 24 hours to try 6 new attempts. At that rate, they'll "never" find your password.
<bioterror> 6 is too much
<sattu94> Hmm.. Nice trick..
<sattu94> haha..
<bioterror> I have 3 and it wont get removed
<sattu94> One can manually remove it right ?
<bioterror> yes
<sattu94> I've got to look into denyhosts..
<bioterror> it also syncs ip addresses from their database
<bioterror> I have ~70k ip addresses
<sattu94> not good..
<sattu94> it is.
<deper29> once I ssh in, can I have access to a gui? or am I limited to command?
<deper29> er, shell
<geirha> just a shell, but you could install something like freenx or x2go to log in graphically
<deper29> ah, gotcha
<sattu94> I've seen graphical applications through ssh.. using native X libraries.. but showing stuff from the other end..
<geirha> Aye, that's X11forwarding.
<sattu94> oh.
<geirha> ssh -X username@hostname
<geirha> Then if you run a gui program on the remote, it will use your local X server
<geirha> But it's fairly slow
<deper29> bioterror, using denyhosts. is it the PURGE_DENY that I want to alter to set how long until someone can reattempt?
<sattu94> geirha: Tried it, it's slow over the internet.. but fast for local stuff ^_^
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it will remove then
<bioterror> I have never purge
<sattu94> Bye.. :)
<geirha> freenx runs a gnome session (or kde or whatever session you choose) via ssh, but it adds some cashing and compression to make it feel faster.
<sattu94> I could try all that once I get home..
<deper29> bioterror, where do you set how long after too many failed attempts until they can retry?
<bioterror> what?
<deper29> in denyhosts.conf
<bioterror> read the config
<bioterror> with thought
<bioterror> there's explained the format
<writerbella> hello?
<writerbella> this is new for me but i need help
<hobgoblin> hi writerbella - ask your question and if someone can help they will jump in
 * bioterror goes to grab his cape and spandexes
<writerbella> I have downloaded ubunto (which i love!)  but it goes through the install and then after reboot im froze out
<bioterror> thanks plymouth :-)
<bioterror> hard to find out in which part it hangs and for what reason
<bioterror> writerbella, what happens if you press "esc" key?
<writerbella> nothing
<writerbella> I really need it to install, i use it all the time for my writing and art
<bioterror> sounds really funny, that you can go to graphical installer and install it
<bioterror> but when it's time for first reboot, nadda
<hobgoblin> writerbella: do you know what sort of graphics card you have?
<writerbella> this is stupid question, but where do i find it?  no i dont, new computer for me (used one though)
<writerbella> i sometimes get an error message saying some temp folder on computer system is missing
<bioterror> sounds like broken installation
<bioterror> have you tried to install it again?
<writerbella> yes. i have uninstalled and reinstalled
<writerbella> i even tried downloading and installing wubi, i was told it was the best
<bioterror> www
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> wubi is far from the best
<writerbella> seriously???????
<writerbella> dang, is that the problem?
<bioterror> do you need Windows for something?-)
<urlin2u> writerbella, how about some info from a primary source the designer them selves.   http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<tenach> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and when i go to log in, Nautilus is the only thing that starts up. I get the Nautilus file menu bar at the top of my screen instead of Unity...
<writerbella> this stupid used computer has win xp installed on it.  ewwwww
<bioterror> writerbella, install ubuntu over it
<bioterror> writerbella, one operating system, one love
<urlin2u> =bias bioterror
<writerbella> how do i do that???  sorry if stupid question.  my love is ubuntu
<urlin2u> :)
<bioterror> writerbella, you download ubuntu cd image and you install it ;)
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bioterror> CD is mostly idiot proof
<writerbella> since my brain injury i forgot alot. lol.  i went to that site, not what?  lol
<writerbella> sorry i misstyped, meant now what
<bioterror> writerbella, you download ubuntu
<bioterror> and then you make CD or USB
<bioterror> I would make a CD
<writerbella> it keeps taking me to wubi as the installer
<writerbella> i will make one
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<writerbella> okay, trying again right now
<writerbella> once its downloaded, i burn it to disc right?
<urlin2u> writerbella, yeah burn as an image at slow speed.
<writerbella> how do i do that?
<writerbella> nick
<writerbella> writerladybella
<Bodsda> writerbella: you missed the /
<writerbella> lol. thank you, this is new
<Unit193> /nick writerladybella
<writerbella> thank you
<writerbella> i am seeing if it worked. :)
<writerbella> it isnt working. how in the world do i get it to let me change my nick?
<Unit193> You got it
<writerladybella> i did, thank you.  :)
<Unit193> Yep, now if you want to register it, see !nicksetup
<writerladybella> where or how do i get to that?  sorry if stupid questions
<Unit193> !nicksetup
<ubot2> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Budget> Hopefully someone can help me with this.  I want to join the Bug Squad, but I'm having a hard time finding out what to do.  Could someone explain how I should go about it, ideally like I was a small, not terribly bright child.
<phillw> Budget: have you had a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-10
<davkbod-ld> <Tap, tap> Is this thing on?? CQ? CQ?
<Afdal> Hello, I'm having trouble installing GRUB Loader
<Afdal>  Executing 'grub-install /blah/blah' failed.
<Afdal> Fatal error occurred
<Afdal> I have two HDDs in a RAID0 setup and another for storage
<Afdal> It lets me choose others partitions, including non-RAID ones
<Afdal> And every single one gives that same error
<phillw> Afdal: give me couple of minutes, I know there is a resource for this... I've just got to dig it up
<bioterror> Afdal, software or hardware raid?
<phillw> Afdal: are you using desktop image or alternate?
<phillw> bioterror: you are more up to speed than myself, are you okay to take over?
<bioterror> no I am not
<Afdal> hardware RAID
<Afdal> And I'm using the  Xubuntu desktop AMD64 CD
<bioterror> with hardware raid it should show the drive just as /dev/sda if I'm right
<Afdal> /dev/sda is what it defaults to but that's not what any of my partitions are called
<bioterror> grub doesnt go to partitions
<Afdal> I have my RAID0 partitions labeled /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb
<bioterror> it goes to drive
<Afdal> hmmmm
<Afdal> What is IS doing however
<Afdal> Is listing my RAID0 drives as /sda and sbd respectively
<phillw> Afdal: are you on fakeraid?
<Afdal> Along with their combined drive as /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb
<Afdal> No, it's a hardware RAID
<Afdal> So it's recognizing the RAID setup along with the individual drives
<Afdal> GParted, that is
<Afdal> Can you point me to the grub loader installer on a Live setup?  I'd like to try this again
<Afdal> My non-RAID drive is listed as /dev/sdc and I don't remember trying that specifically
<bioterror> just a moment
<Afdal> Maybe it just can figure out how to put the loader on a hardware RAID setup
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bioterror> tis is the newest way :P
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686184 gives some further info. It did take a while for Grub2 to handle RAID. if you still have probelms, try burg. But the grub people seem to have raid working now.
<Afdal> Ugh, I have to burn a new CD to use that?
<phillw> Afdal: if you want to repair a system, then yes, you cannot boot from it.
<Afdal> That's not on the live CD?
<Afdal> err desktop CD, whatever
<phillw> yeah, just drop it o command prompt
<Afdal> What's the shortcut for that on xubuntu
<Afdal> terminal emulator?
<Afdal> Still there phillw?
<Afdal> Can you give me some help with these GRUB options?
<Afdal> I want to boot my Windows XP installation by default but it only lists my xubuntu partition on the "OS to boot by default:" menu
<phillw> Afdal: back
<Afdal> And what is the options "Separare /boot partition:" for?
<Afdal> And what is the option "Separate /boot partition:" for?
<phillw> in what order did you add ubuntu Vs windows?
<phillw> ie, windoes 1st installed?
<Afdal> Windows then xubuntu
<phillw> okies Afdal please give me a couple of minutes, as I've just done a re-install & need to track down my bookmarks
<Afdal> brb, I'm going to see if this worked
<phillw> Afdal: follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708 to get your win system happy first, then put grub on when win can boot happily
<phillw> As you wish...
<Afdal> Well that didn't
<Afdal> work
<Afdal> The Boot Repair utility didn't give any error when installing GRUB Loader, but it isn't appearing when I boot
<Afdal> What was the link again phillw
<Afdal> My bookmarks are did since I'm still on a Live OS
<Afdal> dead*
<phillw> Afdal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<Afdal> thanks
<Afdal> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/nvidia_aeedagcb /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb/
<Afdal> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /media/nvidia_aeedagcb/boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Afdal> /dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb/ is my combined RAID0 drive
<nlsthzn> So I am trying to share my music collection on an Ubuntu machine with a Windows machine, enable sharing in Nautilus, it shows up in Windows but I only have access to a few of the sub folders, the others give me access denied... any ideas?
<bioterror> I have always shared with smb.conf
<bioterror> as it handles permissions without a problems
<nlsthzn> bioterror, manual editing the file you mean?
<bioterror> yep
 * nlsthzn goes off to look at it a bit... thanks
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/836242/ like that
<nlsthzn> bioterror, k, cool...
<nlsthzn> bioterror, lol, that just borked samba for me... but I did figure it out... just gave other read access and applied to all sub folders... seems some of them where missing this
<nlsthzn> thanks for the assistance
 * phillw waves to pleia2 :)
<Unit193> I am on one, quite stable there, but not as many active
<phillw> (09:07:13) TGS: I thought I was the only one that used the term script kiddy anymore.
<phillw> (09:07:26) unlist3d: 50Gb/s dos would require 100,000 botnet
<phillw> (09:07:31) pagz: to prove they have something really big buts its small irl :)
<phillw> (09:07:31) unlist3d: jayne that is not common
<phillw> (09:07:53) phillw: just because they can.. it lets them massage their genital regions to know that they have taken down freeniode :(
<Unit193> Wrong channel
<phillw> we cannot beet them on resources of bot-nets :(
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<ubuntu_> Hello
<Afdal> Can anyone tell me how to get Grub2 on a floppy?
<Afdal> from a Live OS?
<Afdal> GRUB installer is being literally retarded and won't let me install it on any of my hardware RAID0 partitions
<Afdal> So this will just have to do for now
<phillw> Afdal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<Afdal> thanks
<Afdal> hmm
<Afdal> When I try  mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Afdal> It says "mount point /media/floppy does not exist"
<Afdal> wat do :>
 * Afdal pokes phillw
<phillw> Afdal: ??
<Afdal> It says "mount point /media/floppy does not exist"
<Afdal> When I try  mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<phillw> Afdal: tioyu have to create the mount point first.... sudo mkdir  /media/floppy
<Afdal> ah thanks
<Afdal> that guide has those steps out of order for some reason
<Afdal> Now I'm in /boot/grub
<Afdal> and cp stage1 stage2 /media/floppy/boot/grub
<Afdal> says
<Afdal> cannot stat 'stage1': no such file or directory
<Afdal> cannot stat 'stage2': no such file or directory
<Afdal> Is that because I'm on a Live OS?
<Afdal> I can't get into my actual installation without a bootloader D:<
<Afdal> Seriously, is there at least a way to boot the system OS from a Live CD
<Afdal> So I can at least save stuff while I'm trying to figure this out?
<philipballew_> Afdal, chroot into it after you mount your hd
<Afdal> Do what now?
<Afdal> Will that run the whole system off my HDD or just allow me to run a command prompt?
<Afdal> well either way that should let me access my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Afdal> Can you explain to me how to do that?
<MrChrisDruif> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MrChrisDruif> philipballew; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Afdal> How do I "chroot" into my actual installation from a Live CD?
<Afdal> I need some serious help now
<urlin2u> Afdal, can you give the channel a hint?
<Afdal> I managed to get grub installed on my RAID0 dual drives
<Afdal> But it won't actually load Xubuntu
<Afdal> It just loads this BusyBox built-in shell
<Afdal> Furthermore, now I can't access my Windows XP boot
<Afdal> What do I do?
<asdf___> I seem to have broken something in windows after installing ubuntu on a partition
<asdf___> windows shows up in grub and I can select it, but everytime i boot into windows it loads a system recovery program
<asdf___> and it can never resolve the issue
<asdf___> any suggestions...
<Unit193> Are there two listings for Windows?
<asdf___> no
<asdf___> just one
<asdf___> im on Ubuntu right now on the second partition
<Unit193> Alright, can you install and run os-prober? It's a CLI program.
<asdf___> ya
<Afdal> I've got a similar problem
<asdf___> i installed os-prober
<asdf___> with no arguments to os prober i get: /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<Unit193> Did it also update grub? It should tell you.
<urlin2u> asdf___, this you only linux install?
<Unit193> Err... Yeah, that question.
<asdf___> If its the only linux OS on the partition.  Yes
<Unit193> On your computer?
<asdf___> yea
<urlin2u> asdf___, I mean altogether?
<asdf___> yea
<urlin2u> asdf___, you sure windows is still there?
<Afdal> Well I'm tired of dealing with this garbage right now
<Afdal> Can anyone point me to a grub removal tool on a Live OS?
<asdf___> during the install procedure i selected "install alongside windows7"
<Afdal> So I can at least get this off my drives and load up XP again
<urlin2u> Afdal, you just relaod the MS bootloader usually with an XP disc, raid not sure.
<asdf___> or something along those lines, and in grub i have the option to load win7, after selecting win 7, it begins to load but into a "recovery state" not sure what its called
<Afdal> Yeah with RAID on XP you need a floppy to load drivers so it'll recognize it
<Afdal> Luckily I have that
<Afdal> all right then, I'll try that
<urlin2u> asdf___, have you tried again after the update-grub?
<asdf___> ill run it now
<asdf___> is it sudo update-grub?
<urlin2u> asdf___, could be the boot flag is on the wrong NTFS partition, number of answers here.
<Unit193> Quite.
<Unit193> os-prober just happens to be useful (or has been in the past.)
<asdf___> i wanna say that its something explicitly wrong with win7
<urlin2u> Unit193, should be installed already.
<asdf___> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<asdf___> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-14-generic
<Unit193> urlin2u: I'd think so, but didn't appear to be installed by defualt in the info page.
<asdf___> thats after sudo update grub
<urlin2u> asdf___, run this script in ubuntu and pastebin the results.txt  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> !pastebin | asdf___
<ubot2> asdf___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asdf___> ...had to install gawk
<asdf___> when I run boot info i get a error
<urlin2u> awk or gawk needed at times asdf___
<asdf___>  "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<Unit193> Just to be clear, you used  sudo bash script.sh  ?
<asdf___> no
<asdf___> sudo sh boot.sh
<Unit193> Need bash
<asdf___> ok
<asdf___> ran it
<urlin2u> asdf___, drag it to the desktop and run this. sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<asdf___> how do I paste the results to irc
<urlin2u> look above at the pastebin from the bot
<urlin2u> asdf___, ^^^
<asdf___> i http://paste.ubuntu.com/837210/
<asdf___> like that ?????
<urlin2u> asdf___, no the results.txt generated
<asdf___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/837215/
<asdf___> how about now
<urlin2u> asdf___, thas it. :)
<urlin2u> asdf___, so where did this install of W7 come from?
<asdf__> im back
<asdf__> my laptop froze
<urlin2u> asdf__,  so where did this install of W7 come from?
<asdf__> i installed win7 first...then after i installed ubuntu ...does that answer your question
<urlin2u> asdf__, where did you get the disc to install windows?
<urlin2u> it has some unusual notations just wondering asdf__
<asdf__> got a copy from a friend
<urlin2u> asdf__, I can't really help sorry. :(
<asdf__> why not
<urlin2u> the /grldr is not part of a standard MS disc fior install. asdf__
<urlin2u> as fra as I kmnow anyway
<urlin2u> far
<asdf__> hmmmm is that whats causing it not to load win*?
<urlin2u> asdf__, I'm not accusing you here but it is seen in pirated copies.
<urlin2u> or cracked keys
<Unit193> Unit193: grldr = grub4dos
<asdf__> so what would you suggest
<asdf__> is that whats causing it to not boot?
<urlin2u> asdf__, not sure, but ethically and per channel poicy I feel uncomfortable here, and you also running precise that is the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<urlin2u> policy
<asdf__> ok, i appreciate your help
<urlin2u> asdf__, cool. :)
<urlin2u> asdf__, if you might ask your friend whats up if you don't know.
<urlin2u> Unit193, that was a pirate install windows does not use a grub4dos, hehe.
<Unit193> Heh, not by default it sure doesn't. :P
<urlin2u> yeah, I had one on the windows channel yesterday the user was lieing about all sorts of stuff stock hp purchase with no upgrade form XP but the boot had all the XP and thegrldr in it.
<urlin2u> Funny thing is a cracked copy can have all kinds of malwarer keyloggers rootkit possibilities why people do that is beyond me.
<Unit193> Free == AWESOME!1!1  :P
<urlin2u> lol windows can be gotten very cheaply if a person looks hard enough, I got W7 fpro or 25$ with an student upgrade
<ubuntu> Whelp, that didn't work
<Afdal> Going into XP's recovery console to replace the NT loader didn't get rid of GRUB
<Afdal> I either need to fix this issue or remove GRUB entirely from my drives if I want to boot up Windows XP again
<urlin2u> Afdal, you put grub in the mbr right?
<Afdal> What do you mean?
<urlin2u> Afdal, sda
<urlin2u> no partition #
<Afdal> sda and sdb are my RAID drives
<Afdal> I used /dev/mapper/nvidiablahblah, my RAID0 setup that was recognized
<Afdal> sdc is my storage drive and I think I put it in that too
<urlin2u> Afdal, right where did you install grub to, and as soon as I see blah blah I disconnect by the way.
<Afdal> Because I was having so much trouble I just wanted to see if it worked
<Afdal> :/
<Afdal> I installed it to dev/mapper/nvidia_aeedagcb
<urlin2u> Afdal, since this is now a recover XP boot go to ##windows.
<Afdal> And dev/sdc
<Afdal> No, I want to solve this stupid grub problem
<Afdal> So I can dual boot both
<Afdal> Right now grub isn't loading xubuntu
<Afdal> It's just loading this console called BusyBox built-in shell
<Afdal> I'm on my Live CD
<urlin2u> Afdal, I can't really help I know nothing about raid, and you have sort of been haphazard here as well. in your frustration.
<Afdal> D:>
<bioterror> busybox sounds more l ike grub is working
<bioterror> but something else is broken
<Afdal> How do I tell grub to load xubuntu?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-11
<Afdal> Can anyone tell me how to access /grub/menu.lst from a Live setup?
<Afdal> I already have xubuntu installed
<urlin2u> Afdal, menu.list is grub legacy is that what your using.
<Afdal> oh, no
<Afdal> I believe it's grub2
<urlin2u> Afdal, was the XP a raid to begin with?
<Afdal> What do I need to access to edit grub2's boot then?
<Afdal> Yes
<Afdal> This is a hardware RAID setup
<urlin2u> Afdal, you might try the ##linux channel they are pretty savvy there.
<Afdal> all right, thanks
<Afdal> Baaah, I gotta register my nick there :/
<urlin2u> Afdal, it is freenode that needs the registration.
<Unit193> !nicksetup
<ubot2> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<urlin2u> Afdal, your actually more exsposed with your IP address exposed then you would be registered and with a cloak.
<Afdal> It's not sending the confirmation thing to my e-mail
<Afdal> Does that usually take a while?
<urlin2u> happened pretty quick for me, but a few vaibles here to really answer.
<Unit193> Remember to check spam.
<Afdal> All my files are being held hostage until I get this resolved :(
<urlin2u> variables
<bioterror> it's grub.cfg
<bioterror> and it's located in your hard drive
<bioterror> mount it to /mnt/ or what ever
<Afdal> How can I navigate to that with the terminal?
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/your-xubuntu-drive /mnt
<Afdal> I'm very bad at terminal commands
<bioterror> !terminal
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Afdal> so...
<Afdal> cd /mnt/boot/grub ?
<bioterror> after you have mounted it, yes
<Afdal> Now how do I edit that?
<Afdal> grub.cfg
<bioterror> with nano, for example
<bioterror> my favourite would be vim
<urlin2u> bioterror, that will stop them in their tracks lol. :)
<Afdal> What are those things and how do I use them :>
<urlin2u> see
<Afdal> How do I even look at grub.cfg for starters
<bioterror> less /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<urlin2u> Afdal, it is not that what you want is so hard as you have suggested it is most likely hardly anybody has the patience to walk you through the whole thing.:)
<Afdal> I thought this channel was for beginners :(
<urlin2u> Afdal, sure but we are not paid it is free help.
<Afdal> Well it's awful hard when the documentation for my problem is so scattered
<Afdal> And nobody's willing to help
<urlin2u> Afdal, try thr invite
<urlin2u> try the
<Afdal> invite?
<urlin2u> You have been invited to #ubuntu-beginners-team by bioterror (wolfe.freenode.net)
<Afdal> ono
<Afdal> I'm not skilled enough to help other beginners D:>
<urlin2u> Afdal, I think it is to help you, or talkabout your sistuation.
<Unit193> urlin2u: Nope
<urlin2u> Unit193, okay
<Afdal> Well I'm trying to run grub.cfg with the command "/mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Afdal> And I'm getting "Permission denied"
<Afdal> I tried "sudo /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Afdal> But instead it gives "command not found"
<Afdal> I did a directory listing for /mnt/booth/grub
<Afdal> And grub.cfg is definitely there
<bioterror> use the sudo
<Unit193> Use the nano.
<Afdal> "nano /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<bioterror> use nano with the sudo
<Afdal> <.<
<bioterror> sudo nano
<Afdal> aha \:3/
<Afdal> What does the nano command do anyway?
<bioterror> I hope you understand grub more than i do
<Afdal> hehe
<bioterror> !nano
<ubot2> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Afdal> Well I'm reading a guide
<Afdal> Hopefully I can figure out how to edit it right now
<bioterror> have something changed in your configuration?
<Afdal> nano is a text editor?
<bioterror> and that's the reason why your computer doesnt boot?
<Afdal> I don't know what the problem is.  I thought I had it grub installed properly now, after some trouble
<Afdal> But now when I select Ubuntu from grub
<Afdal> It just loads this BusyBox built-in shell thing
<bioterror> does it say anything else?
<Afdal> I don't think so...
<Afdal> It just dumps me into that command line
<Afdal> "grub.cfg is the file most closely resembling GRUB's /boot/grub/menu.lst. This file contains the GRUB 2 menu information but unlike GRUB's menu.lst the grub.cfg file is not meant to be edited. "
<Afdal> Aww nuts
<bioterror> it is ment :D
<bioterror> that's the place where's all the kernel lines
<Afdal> hmm
<Afdal> Apparently etc/default/grub is what I want to edit
<Afdal> I'm about ready to just remove grub entirely
<Afdal> and try this whole Linux-partition-on-a-hardware-RAID thing some other time
<Afdal> Of course, that would entail knowing how to remove it...
<Afdal> Not having access to my files right now is terrifying
<philipballew> Can I change the number of tty shells that is the default easily?
<TK_> hey everyone
<JoseeAntonioR> TK_ Hi!
<stlsaint> TK_: hey
 * stlsaint = matt
<benonsoftware> Hello stlsaint
<stlsaint> benonsoftware: hey man whats up
<benonsoftware> Sorry meant TK_ :P
<stlsaint> oh
 * stlsaint takes back hey to benonsoftware 
<benonsoftware> Hiya stlsaint :P
<TK_> ok matt. Im booting up my ubuntu now on my other laptop. Im ready to learn more linux
<stlsaint> too late
<benonsoftware> :(
<TK_> good to meet everybody in the chat
<stlsaint> TK_: there are many others, they are just sleeping
<TK_> o ok, Yea I see all the names on the right side
<stlsaint> TK_: ok, now granted i dont know much about unity aside from i hate it but ubuntu in general i hope i can help with
<TK_> yes. The job just is a hardware testing position with linux, so they know I know lil about linux, but I need to know commands from what I hear
<TK_> I done used the terminal and used a couple things like less,rm cp,and touch
<stlsaint> TK_: ima gonan compile a program for ya called clicompanion
<stlsaint> ha
<stlsaint> ima gonan
<stlsaint> lol
<TK_> lol, ok
<stlsaint> gonna be a min i just reinstalled new os
<TK_> ok, Im using my laptop now with microsoft. Do i need to get on my other laptop, the one im using linux on
<TK_> yes.I will use that one
<TK_> brb
<stlsaint> ha sweet no build needed...gotta love nightlies
<TK_> ok im back
<TK_> what are the other differences in microsoft and linux
<stlsaint> TK_: alot man
<TK_> I see linux is fast
<TK_> I got 4 gigs on my HP
<stlsaint> TK_: you see private message window on screen?
<TK_> no
<stlsaint> hrm, something strange with webchat maybe
<stlsaint> alright well where are you wanting to start?
<stlsaint> actually go here on ubuntu and download the _all.deb under the dropdown arrow in the source section of the precise release: https://launchpad.net/~clicompanion-devs/+archive/clicompanion-nightlies/+packages
<TK_> the interview said i must understand linux, and understand linux command lines,troubleshooting,testing,and installing linux for these positions
<TK_> ok
<stlsaint> sounds like a sweet job...sit around installing and testing linux on hardware all day
<stlsaint> your gonna want some basic scripts to do some repeat tasking
<TK_> yes it do. but I only know 10 command lines so far
<TK_> i been playing with them a little bit. I watched some youtube videos earlier on command lines
<TK_> sudu
<urlin2u> sudo and gksudo
<Perdut> hi, is there an indicator plugin to adjust monitor brightness in 11.10 unity?
<davkbod-ld> Anyone around?
<urlin2u> nope ;)
<davkbod-ld> good, glad to know I'm talking to myself...<grin>
<stlsaint> davkbod-ld: need help?
<davkbod-ld> back in radio days, we'd call out for a radio heck, and everyone would reply, "I got mine!!!"..
<davkbod-ld> Yeah, I'm drowning in Server commands...
<stlsaint> davkbod-ld: what commands?
<stlsaint> servers are fun...no need to stress ;)
<davkbod-ld> I just set up two boxes, one as server and other Wkstn, Ubuntu 11.10, and have other Win PC' s on network I want to share. -m-
<davkbod-ld> (gotta crappy keyboard with bouts of amnesia and Kkkkeeeyybounce..)
<davkbod-ld> but I played around with Unix and C and Xenix and Informix, and was always "almost there", then the resource went away..
<davkbod-ld> now I'm remembering bits and peices, and encountering new stuff, and it's hard to see how it hangs together -m-
<stlsaint> samba
<davkbod-ld> My initial problem with "C" was not with the language its self, but the practicality of a compiler and library matching the library specified in the books never matched, and left me more befuddled than before...
<davkbod-ld> I've been reading up on Samba, and found one article. when I tried printing it, the edges of the pager cut off. (I believe this was off the Linux workstation..aggrivating!
<davkbod-ld> any how...greetings... I am in New Hampshire, USA..
<TK_> im back
<hobgoblin> hello sinux
<sinux> hobgoblin, hi
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: sup
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: hey there - just waking up
<mysteriousdarren> goodmorning from my part of the world
<urlin2u> mysteriousdarren, where you at Transylvania. :)
<mysteriousdarren> no the states
<urlin2u> must be east coast midnight here in the pacific NW
<urlin2u> not trying to phish yah just saying good morning as well..:)
<mysteriousdarren> yes, central time zone. I work early today, gotta do some traveling.
<Culiforge> OK, so I WAS running 10.04 and tried to install nvidia drivers for my 8400gs. It completely borked my install. Now I have a fresh 11.10 install and would like to get this card active, what can I do to get it running and safeguard my new install in case 11.10 hacks up a furball again?
<hobgoblin> first I would say do you NEED the restricted driver Culiforge :)
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: but as long as there is nothing wrong with the hardware I can't see it causing problems
<Ninad_Mac> Hi ! just had to ask is it possible to dual boot Linux[ubuntu] + Linux[BT 4]
<Ninad_Mac> have Mac OS already :)
<Ninad_Mac> (
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: indeed, when I installed the restricted driver before and did the required restart.. that's when my 10.04 died. I remember working with you as well as a half dozen others to fix the problem. We threw the kitchen sink at it. I'm wondering what i might do to "protect" myself in the event it happens again...
<hobgoblin> triple boot Ninad_Mac - should be no problem, though I've never had to fiddle with a mac
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: I know ...
<Ninad_Mac> oh thanks !!!!!
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: if you get issues following a reboot then do the nomodeset thing at boot - if that fails then in a root session in recovery mode mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and reboot
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: there's no xorg to backup with a new install and it seems that over the course of it all, my grub has been scattered to the four corners of my hard drives.. (but that's a problem for later)
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: but you shouldn't have any issues ... works fine here
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: there won't be a xorg until you install the nvidia
<raju> ;seen zuke
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: when you boot do you see the grub menu - as long as that's there then you can do stuff without having to deal with grub as well
<hobgoblin> raju: pardon?
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: if you don't see grub menu shall we make sure you can before you go further
<Culiforge> hobgoblin:  on the previous issue I got the grub menu as well.. but couldn't boot to std. recovery, or command line.. I'm just very wary of having to spend all that time all over again.
<raju>  hobgoblin last night a person named zuke pinged me , but i didnt replied him because of AFK . so i wanna tell him that
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: I'll give it a go. I was just wondering if there was some sort of failsafe to implement before I began the process again
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: let's make sure you can actually get where you can deal with issues if necessary shall we :) reboot and go to the recovery menu - make sure it lets you mount drives/root shell is there and then resume
<hobgoblin> make sure you can see the boot menu
<hobgoblin> then we at least know what you can get at if necessary lol
<Culiforge> I do want to say again, I really appreciate everyone's help and assistance and *patience* through all this
<hobgoblin> welcome - we'd not be here if we didn't want to help :)
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: patience works both ways as well - you're being patient trying to get it working :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: so, in my restr. drivers dialog... it shows nvidia ver. 173 (as well as same with post-release updates) and version current [recommended] and same with post-release updates...
<Ninad_Mac> Q: Some of my pen-friends over net spoke abt ettercap , when i searched it over net i just came to know that it is used for somw man in middle attacks, just curious does  any one knows what is it ?
<hobgoblin> have you ensured grub and recovery work Culiforge ?
<Ninad_Mac> i just know that it needs BT !
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: use the one called current
<hobgoblin> Ninad_Mac: I've no idea - sorry - not my thing ...
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: I have rebooted this sytem through grub, but not recovery.. shall I run through that first to make sure?
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: I would if you had problems previously :)
<Culiforge> ok then.. going down for reboot then, bbiafew
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> time for me to make a tea then
<Ninad_Mac> Bye :)
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: not working?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin:  srry, went and got a coffee, going out now
<hobgoblin> ok - got a bit concerned - almost had to log out so I wasn't here when you got back :D
<Culiforge> hehe
<hobgoblin> whoops
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: that went ok...
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: I'm just in ugly mode now that's all :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ahhh, you did run away didnt' you...
<hobgoblin> lol Culiforge - reboot properly and install the driver - remember to use the one labelled current
<hobgoblin> no - disconnected and came back :)
<hobgoblin> fat fingers and no mouse control ...
<Culiforge> right-o, i'm on it
<Culiforge> ok, back in "not so ugly" mode
<hobgoblin> :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: OT just wanna mention.. I really don't like this dash thing in 11.10.... i'm just sayin'
<hobgoblin> install xfce :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: isnt' it like unity or somethin' can't i just uninstall that and go back to gnome...
<hobgoblin> I don't either so don't use ubuntu - lets get the driver installed and working then we can look at other things if you want, be aware that the unity being sorted for release in april is somewhat different thab 11.10
<Culiforge> no biggie, I'm just complainin.. you're right, one thing at a time..
 * nlsthzn covers Unity's ears... she doesn't need to hear all this again... :p
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: lets get the driver done and then we can deal with desktop environments :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: hrmm, says install failed.. look at var/log/jockey.log.. going there now..
<hobgoblin> pastebin it
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: are you completely updated?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: far as i know..
<hobgoblin> k
<Culiforge> gobbledygook for me, you wanna see the last 10 min of jockey.log in pastbin?
<hobgoblin> pastebin it yea
<hobgoblin> but do the whole thing
<Culiforge> entire log? ok
<Culiforge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/837750/
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: afk a sec, coffee refill
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: back
<Harmonium> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on fallback mode, and since the update, the "move window" key changed back from meta to alt. How can I modify it? I don't see the "Window" options anymore.
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: brb
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: K
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: not sure - go back to restricted drivers and disable it - then try the 173
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: again.. failed
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: at least that.. it's failing to install so it's not going to break my system that way... :)
<Culiforge> there's always an up-side
<hobgoblin> mmm - make sure it's disabled in restricted drivers
<hobgoblin> then tell me when you done that
<hobgoblin> though if it failed to install it shouldn't need it
<Culiforge> hmm? disabled.. it never activated.. I don't quite follow you
<hobgoblin> then open a terminal and do    ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobgoblin> yea - half asleep here ;)
<hobgoblin> should be no output from that command - or a fail
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: no such file or dir
<hobgoblin> k - now do the dash thing - try software sources - see if that appears
<hobgoblin> if not you'll have to go to the software centre and preferences or settings - then software sources
<hobgoblin> once you got that open ping me
<Culiforge> multiverse is ticked if that's what you mean..
<Culiforge> ahh, none in the 'other software' tab was ticked
<hobgoblin> not quite what I meant - use my nick and I'll get notified lol
<hobgoblin> but nvm - do a reload and update if necessary
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: don't quite have the hang of all the irc shortcuts..
<hobgoblin> :) just using my nick will show me a notification :) I've got xchat in a different window
<hobgoblin> when you've made sure there are no updates - then have one more go at restricted drivers
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok, it wants to upgrade linux-image to 2.6.38-13
<hobgoblin> I thought you said you were in 11.10 ?
<Harmonium> Any idea how can I change the move window key from alt to meta? Ubuntu Tweak doesn't seem to have a way to do it either.
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: from the grub menu, it says 2.6.38-13... so I don't know qute what that means... maybe an update for that kernel?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: yup, system info says 11.10
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: mmmm - that's odd my 11.10 is up to 3.0.0-15
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: can you do uname -a in a terminal please
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: Linux ubuntu11 2.6.38-13-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 3 13:44:52 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: afk a min brb
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok, sry back now
<hobgoblin> that is not the right kernel - do cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg then pastebin it for me please
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: is this a clean install of 11.10 ?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: 11.04 > 11.10. couldn't get 11.10 to do it by itself
<hobgoblin> k - do me the pastebin please
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/837817/
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: reboot and actually pick the first one - that is showing as Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-15-generic
<hobgoblin> you are actually using 11.04 not 11.10 I would say
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok, bbiab with that
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: not good... no boot system stops, no response from keyboard.. had to hard reboot
<hobgoblin> mmm
<hobgoblin> did you try a recovery mode boot?
<hobgoblin> from memory you have a fairly good system - is that right - plenty of ram not a really old processor
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: recovery mode does same halts at [0.258946] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
<hobgoblin> tried acpi=off ?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: kinda low on mem.. 3.2ghz celeron, intel board
<hobgoblin> how much ram is it?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: I didn't but I can..
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: 512M atm
<hobgoblin> aaah
<hobgoblin> that'll not help and I think it'll be dog slow with 11.10 ubuntu
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ordered 2G got wrong stuff so wifes laptop got mem upgrade instead
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> as you appear to not like unity - how about looking at xubuntu or lubuntu
<hobgoblin> I moved to xubuntu myself
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: 11.10/11.04 'franken-buntu' runs ok, little slower than the 10.04 that got botched
<hobgoblin> do you actually need the 3d drivers? if not stay wioth nouveau
<hobgoblin> I'm running 12.04 xubuntu here without the proprietary driver
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: still plan on maxing ram when I get back around to it..
<hobgoblin> try with acpi=off - you know how to edit kernel line at boot?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: so let me reboot and give that a go.. see how that goes.. I think so.. at grub press 'e' and add acpi=off at end of line right?
<hobgoblin> yep - the line that has quiet splash etc
<Culiforge> hobgoblin:  for the 3.0.foo kernel right?
<hobgoblin> yep
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok, once more into the breech!
<hobgoblin> :)
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: ok, noacpi worked a charm...
<hobgoblin> right - now try restricted drivers
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: you're right... system is slower now though
<hobgoblin> but I think that unity is going to be like working with treacle with 512Mb RAM
<hobgoblin> Id' have a go at installing xfce and trying that d/e
<Unit193> 512 on Unity? I'd  go with your other recommendation.
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: d/e?
<hobgoblin> thought you might
<hobgoblin> Culiforge1: desktop environment
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: ok then, rest. drivers or should I pop in xfce first so I can get this done in a timely fashion
<hobgoblin> 2 secs
<Unit193> I hear Xfce is closer to Gnome2 than anything else you'll find, but I wasn't fond of Gnome2 personally.  There are other options too if you'd like though.
<Culiforge1> Unit193: indeed, thanx
<hobgoblin> Culiforge1: install xfce4 - that should be enough to get the desktop then you can play about and make it look nice
<bioterror> I heard mate is even close to gnome2 than xfce4 is
<bioterror> +r
<hobgoblin> if you decide you like it install xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: what was that command to view current kernel... I think it's still using the 2.~something one
<hobgoblin> but tbh unless you have a pressing need for it I find nouveau to be more than adequate instead of nvidia
<hobgoblin> uname -a
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: nope, 3.0,  but update manager wants to install 2.638-13...???
<hobgoblin> well don't update it :)
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: right
<Culiforge1> hobgoblin: ok, I gotta run for now.. I'll look into a lighter d/e and be back later -before- I break anything :)
<Culiforge1> tc all and thanks again
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: hey there, I'm back.. do you have time?
<hobgoblin> little bit
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok, cool.. what do I need to do to get the acpi=off permanent in grub.. or is that just a sign of an underlying problem?
<hobgoblin> no real idea if it is indicative of anthing but easy to make it permanent
<hobgoblin> you all booted and in 11.10 ?
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: yup
<hobgoblin> gui or happy to edit in a terminal
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok with term, not confident fully but if it's easier for you to give directions...
<hobgoblin> meh = gui if you prefer - run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub from a terminal
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: I can copy/past with the best of em!
<hobgoblin> then find the line with "quiet splash" make it "quiet splash acpi=off"
<hobgoblin> save file then run sudo update-grub
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"?
<hobgoblin> yep that line
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: save and exit?
<hobgoblin> yep then run the update command in a terminal
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: done
<hobgoblin> no errors
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: no errors
<hobgoblin> cool that's that done then :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ok, not restricted drivers yes?
<hobgoblin> no - not done that yet lol
<hobgoblin> reboot it make sure all's well
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: righto.. umm.. I do have nvidia x server settings in my system menu now.. (running xfce now)
<hobgoblin> oh you installed xfce then :)
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: yep.. mighty peppy now!
<hobgoblin> should be faster lol
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: kinda like it was when I ditched my windows system...
<hobgoblin> k - you still got a terminal open ? run gksudo nvidia-settings - should give you an error if there's no nvidia installed
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: nvidia x server settings came up
<hobgoblin> then you must be using nvidia
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: so why is it automatic with xfce and so much trouble with gnome or unity?
<hobgoblin> open restricted drivers
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: cause I didn't do anything but install xfce
<hobgoblin> there was/maybe is  a bug where restricted drivers said it needed to be installed/activated but actaully was
<hobgoblin> open it up and have a look
<hobgoblin> last time you installed nvidia and it said it failed it might not have done
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: hmm... not seeing restricted drivers in the xfce menu..
<hobgoblin> menu - settings - additional drivers
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ahh, was looking too low.. looking for restricted like in unity gnome
<hobgoblin> :)
<Culiforge> ver. 173 active and in use
<hobgoblin> there you go then  - all done :)
<hobgoblin> should be there in ubuntu too - though it will be slow with low ram
<Culiforge> sweet! I'm gonna drop a brick if the acpi fixed my other install too
<hobgoblin> personally I'd get used to xfce and if you like then eventually reinstall with xubuntu
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: thanks so much.. I'm so much happier now :)
<hobgoblin> if you need xfce help #xubuntu is a very good channel
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: you're welcome :) time for food now - cya about
<Culiforge> hobgoblin:  so what's actually the difference between just ubuntu with xfce and xubuntu?
<hobgoblin> well xubuntu has a different set of default apps
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: ahh, ok enjoy food.. see ya around
<hobgoblin> leafpad instead of gedit/ thunar instead of nautilus/ others
<hobgoblin> but all in all I'm happy with it Culiforge - I used ubuntu for 3 or 4 years then moved
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: it reminds me very much of nimblex (I was using that as my live cd. I could load it completely into ram... faaaaaassst)
<hobgoblin> never heard of it, sounds like bread they sell here made of clouds
<Culiforge> hobgoblin: made for quick boots with all the rebooting I was doing
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> anyway - glad you are sorted - off now :)
<MrChrisDruif> !NTFS-3g
<ubot2`> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Hans_> ok so i moved to the correct place i hope...
<Hans_> short recap:
<Hans_> i have a usb drive (wd mybook, ntfs) which is working perfectly fine
<Hans_> now i just added a user in ubuntu (11.1)
<Hans_> but i cant access the drive from his account
<Hans_> i checked the 'access external storage devices autom" box
<Hans_> i tried the sudo chmod 770 -R "/media/My Book" command
<Hans_> but that doesn't change the permission settings
<Hans_> they stay drwx------
<Hans_> oh and for the record: i'm new as can be to linux, so it's still 'an adventure' :-)
<Hans_> and the user seems to be assigned to the correct groups
<Hans_> any help would be greatly appreciated
<bioterror> add that drive to /etc/fstab
<bioterror> with correct parameters
<bioterror> above you have guidance
<MrChrisDruif> !NTFS-3g
<ubot2`> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Hans_> bioterror: can i just edit directly in that file?
<holstein> Hans_: you *could* run nautilus as root temprorarily
<Hans_> holstein: euh?
<bioterror> holstein, that does not fix the problem
<holstein> bioterror: helps troubleshoot though maybe
<MrChrisDruif> In terminal do "gksudo nautilus" to run it as root...
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it works for other users
<holstein> bioterror: thats what im wondering
<bioterror> as he stated
<Hans_> indeed
<bioterror> why would running it as "root" solve the problem
<holstein> if it works as the other users, and you give the new user rights, and log out and back in to make sure those changes take effect, and it still doesnt work... then i would like to see the drive read and written to as root, just to be sure
<Hans_> log out is that the same as switch user? i switched but did not log out
<bioterror> log out
<bioterror> completely
<bioterror> becouse console-kit requires it
<Hans_> well just logged the user out and back in, but it doesn't change anything.
<Hans_> i just ran it with the gksudo nautilus command
<Hans_> and i can copy files to and from it
<Hans_> is it important with which user i run the gksudo thing? i'm doing all this from the admin account
<Hans_> not from the 'problem' account
<MrChrisDruif> Hans_; if the "problem" account also is in the sudo group (it can use sudo/gksudo to preform administrative tasks like installing software) it should also be able to run nautilus as root
<Hans_> do i need to try that? the 'problem' account ("matteo") is not in the sudo group. does it have to be in order to access the mybook?
<MrChrisDruif> !NTFS-3g | Hans_
<ubot2`> Hans_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Hans_> ntfs 3g is installed
<Hans_> bioterror: about adding it to fstab: can i just edit that file or do i have the use some kind of interface/command for that?
<bioterror> yes, you just add stuff there
<Hans_> can i use /media/My Book as mount point? that's it's current path
<bioterror> you have to create a folder with that name
<bioterror> then you can use it
<bioterror> when you umount that drive
<bioterror> then you can create My Book
<bioterror> but I would not use spaces
<bioterror> I'm using words like "storage" "dump" "work" and so on under /media/
<Hans_> so first i need to unmount the 'my book' then
<bioterror> yes
<Hans_> create a folder with a name without spaces f.ex. 'MyBook'
<bioterror> that's what I would do
<Hans_> then use /media/MyBook as mount point in the fstab thing
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and remember to use UUID instead of device
<Hans_> ok
<bioterror> you get drives UUID from command: sudo blkid
<bioterror> it's that UUID=126402e5-6988-4efa-8bb9-87b768c7a0e8 kind of thingie
<Hans_> i guess i need to reboot after i change fstab?
<bioterror> you can if you want
<bioterror> or you can say  "sudo mount -a"
<Hans_> aha
<escott> bioterror, Hans_ you don't need sudo for things in fstab
<bioterror> escott, what+
<bioterror> ?
<escott> bioterror, if it is listed in fstab you do not need to sudo mount it
<Hans_> will al this affect the fact that this mybook has shared folders on it (used f.ex. by my ethernet dvd drive)?
<escott> bioterror, you can just mount without sudo
<bioterror> last time I checked, mount -a required root priviledge
<bioterror> s
<escott> bioterror, yeah -a does but if he is just testing one mountpoint he should just mount /media/MyBook
<Hans_> i'll add sudo just to be sure :-)
<Hans_> coming back to earlier question: will al this affect the fact that this mybook has shared folders on it (used f.ex. by my ethernet dvd drive)?
<Hans_> other question:
<Hans_> can i first mount it as MyBook (so then i have the drive mounted twice) and then unmount it as 'My Book' it's current path?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> I think not :D
<Hans_> too bad. i don't understand why adding the drive in fstab will solve the permission issue?
<escott> Hans_, best to umount the 'My Book' and then mount MyBook
<Hans_> ok, but why do you think that will solve the permission issues?
<bioterror> becouse there's user parameter in the options which will allow users to mount it
<bioterror> and so the users should also have correct rights to that drive
<Hans_> aha, is that the 'user' option?
<escott> Hans_, it means that the user who asks for the partition to be mounted will be granted ownership of the files (necessary because windows doesnt understand unix permissions)
<Hans_> so i would use this in fstab:  UUID=486E622C6E62134C /media/MyBook ntfs auto,user 0 0
<Hans_> ok
<Hans_> so does this look OK in fstab to you guys: UUID=486E622C6E62134C /media/MyBook ntfs auto,user 0 0
<escott> Hans_, i think so. do sudo umount "/path/to/My Book"; and then mount /media/MyBook (without sudo) and then see if you can create a file in /media/MyBook
<bioterror> Hans_, ntfs-3g
<bioterror> defaults,user
<bioterror> not auto,user
<bioterror> otherwise it looks quite good
<Hans_> ok will use defaults,user.
<Hans_> euh, fstab is a read-only file
<bioterror> use the sudo or gksudo
<escott> Hans_, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Hans_> ok
<bioterror> cut & paste from that crippled priviledges editor to the proper one ;)
<Hans_> well, not there yet
<Hans_> this error message appears
<Hans_> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.
<Hans_> chinese to me. any suggestions?
<escott> Hans_, i guess try it with sudo... it shouldnt be necessary but maybe something is weird with fuse
<Hans_> escott, try what? sudo gedit instead of gksudo gedit?
<bioterror> no
<escott> no sudo mount /media/MyBook
<bioterror> never use sudo with graphical applications
<bioterror> only gksudo when in need to run gui stuff
<Hans_> wait a minute
<Hans_> i forgot to creat the /media/mybook folder before editing fstab
<bioterror> you can create after
<bioterror> but before mounting
<Hans_> so that was not the reason for the error message?
<escott> Hans_, no its something weird with FUSE filesystems like ntfs-3g. they don't follow normal permission rules wrt things in /etc/fstab
<escott> Hans_, but it means you will have to use sudo to mount this fstab entry in the future. but if udisks is not working for you thats really the only option
<Hans_> doesn't work
<Hans_> when sudo mounting mybook it actually mounts the My Book again
<Hans_> strange, because in fstab its mybook
<Hans_> and i create the folder /media/mybook
<escott> Hans_, verify that there is no other entry related to the mybook in your fstab
<Hans_> i did and there isn't
<Hans_> should i 'safely remove drive' in nautilus as well?
<escott> Hans_, yes make sure its completely unmounted before you try to mount anything
<Hans_> so umount alone isn't enough?
<escott> Hans_, you can run "mount" without sudo and no options to list anything that is mounted
<escott> Hans_, it won't always umount if someone has the folder open
<Hans_> with mount i see this:
<escott> !paste | Hans_
<ubot2`> Hans_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hans_> ok so no paste
<Hans_> this:  /dev/sdb1 on /media/mybook
<escott> Hans_, it should say "type fuse (rw,user)" after that
<Hans_> it says: type fuseblk
<escott> Hans_, good
<Hans_> (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Hans_> to be complete
<escott> Hans_, so check if you can create/modify files in /media/mybook
<Hans_> yes but i do not understand
<Hans_> in nautilus it's labeled as My Book
<Hans_> not mybook
<Hans_> and i reverted to the original situation
<Hans_> also in fstab
<escott> Hans_, because thats the volume label. as long as it is mounted only once you are fine. so the "My Book" folder should be empty
<Hans_> magically  the My Book folder is gone
<Hans_> only mybook remains
<Hans_> and i can read/write
<escott> Hans_, yeah udisks removes folders when they are unmounted
<Hans_> i'll log in as 'matteo' (problem user) again to try if i can mount the drive there
<Hans_> SUCCESS
<Hans_> it works
<Hans_> should i keep that specific line in fstab or not?
<Hans_> i guess not since the drive is mounted for both users now
<escott> Hans_, if it is doing what you want I guess so. Its a little odd that you would need to make any modifications for something like this, but...
<Hans_> ok thanks escott, you were a great help!!! and bioterror and ChrisDruif too of course:-)
<Hans_> going to reboot to see if it stays working ;-) bye and thanks again
<bioterror> should stay
<bioterror> and it will be automatically mounted
<bioterror> as it is in the fstab
<bioterror> and that's read on boot
<lukjad> Anyone here have experience with the Wacom Bamboo Capture? http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005HGBEZ2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB
<escott> lukjad, have you seen this https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FWacom&ei=VPg2T6GeBdS62gWjoYD3AQ&usg=AFQjCNGTICZ6Mw87FacAh_En6LXNX0vYbg&sig2=0Ac38FOkfEVxxco7CPWRYw&cad=rja
<lukjad> escott I hadn't, thanks. :)
<Guest44728> Hi all. Got a question on partitioning. Got one drive in my netbook. I'd like to know if my / and /home partitions should be primary or logical and if they should be at the beginning or at the end of the disk... Thanks :-)
<escott> Guest44728, doesn't matter
<Guest44728> None of it?
<escott> Guest44728, you are free to have one partition or two, and you can have them be logical or primary (although there isn't much reason to having them be logical unless you reach the 4 partition limit) and beginning end is meaningless with modern disks
<Guest44728> Alright. Should I choose ext3 or ext4 for / and /home?
<escott> Guest44728, ext4 is the default these days
<Guest44728> Thanks!
<Guest44728> So you say it wouldn't hurt to have swap, / and /home at the beginning of the disk?
<Guest44728> Just to be 100% :D
<escott> Guest44728, position beginning vs end doesn't matter in 99% of cases these days. a few older bioses wouldn't like booting a sector that was late in the disk, but you are unlikely to be affected by that
<stlsaint> btrfs FTW!
<Guest44728> That one's new right?
<Guest44728> Thanks escott!
<avi_> how do i download a cpu frequency scaling monitor applet
<escott> avi_, for unity?
<avi_> hi, thanks, for lucid
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-12
<avi_> i have installed cpudyn , but how do i use it, (ubuntu 10.04, dell inspiron 8600)
<avi_> register avinash
<stlsaint> hey whats the best way to run multiple versions of python on one system
<avinashr> how can i use cpudyn to control my cpu, dell inspiron 8600
<stlsaint> avinashr: cpu throttle?
<avinashr> yes
<avinashr> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<stlsaint> hrm why not try cpufreq?
<avinashr> sure, what are the commands or steps to upscale my cpu
<stlsaint> avinashr: try here: http://mnm.uib.es/gallir/cpudyn/
<avinashr> thanks, i will try there
<r4y> I know Ubuntu does fsck on it's own every so often, I can't remember but I think it's around 20 or 30 reboots. I am wondering if it is a good idea to change that number to say 10 reboot or less. What do you guys think?
<r4y> I just did sudo touch /forcefsck and rebooted because I have had my computer on for many days now and I don't reboot that often.
<r4y> I am not having any trouble but after the troubles I had had over the course of 3 years with hard drives I just want to be careful
<Unit193> This (should) have a lot of info on that. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<r4y> I really don't really think it takes that long for fsck to do it's think on my hard drive. I don't know why people complain about it other than hard drives that are maybe terabyte sized or perhaps 500 GBs or more.
<r4y> I meant to say thing not think, sorry
<r4y> I just had a long day.
<r4y> Isn't there a default program that I can change instead?, I thought I remember seeing.
<r4y> Never mind. I will Google it:
<r4y> http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+change+fsck+interval&pbx=1&oq=ubuntu+change+fs&aq=2v&aqi=g1g-v3&aql=&gs_sm=1&gs_upl=702651l708163l0l710588l16l10l0l6l6l2l262l1974l0.6.4l16l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=19b59b6572733bc8&biw=1024&bih=547
<r4y> sorry for that
<r4y>  I guess I should have used tiny url, but I have only used that once before.
<r4y> I forgot
<r4y> How often might you think is too often to use fsck?
<Unit193> Well, is there a reason to change the default? Do you suspect something may go wrong?
<r4y> I just want to make sure everything is fine. Like I said I don't reboot that often.
<r4y> I've been messing around with a lot of files
<r4y> I found this link:
<r4y> http://blogs.pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/tux-love/2009/11/hidden_linux_what_the_fsck.html
<r4y> That might not be the right way to do what I am asking for.
<r4y> I mean for Ubuntu that is. Not that I would know.
<r4y> I stand corrected:
<r4y> http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/11709-forced-file-check-fsck.html
<urlin2u> r4y,  I would not worry about it just have backups and an image.
<r4y> I need to syncronize my back up, as I haven't done so in quite some time. No I do not want a program to do it for me. I like to go through files which forces me to rethink how I want and where I want folders and files to be placed as well as go through files to minimize what I have stored and so on.
<r4y> Thank you for talking to me.
<r4y> by :) /
<r4y> I meant bye
<urlin2u> r4y, always be prepared for full bricking really. :)
<ianp5a> I need to find an easy way to access a local network share.
<ianp5a> I can browse them in nautilus
<ianp5a> but they dont show up when I browse in an applicatiuon (such as GRsync)
<ianp5a> I need to find an easy way to access a local network share. I can browse them in nautilus but they don't show up when I browse in an application (such as GRsync)
<geirha> ianp5a: That means GRsync does not interface with gnome-volume-manager (or whatever it's called).
<geirha> But you can still access them by going to the hidden directory named ".gvfs" in your homedir
<ianp5a> geirha: looking in .gvfs in Nautilus shows it's empty
<ianp5a> geirha: and typing that in the grsync file finder does not find anything either
<geirha> Ok, so you didn't mount the filesystem via nautilus?
<ianp5a> In Nautilus I click on Network and it shows all devices on the LAN
<geirha> When you open a network share, it should mount it, and it should become available under ~/.gvfs
<geirha> If you want it always mounted, you could add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<ianp5a> it appears to mount it. The device is shown as a folder with the eject button next to it.
<geirha> and ''ls ~/.gvfs'' still does not show anything?
<ianp5a> The fstab method would mount the share as a disk. But that way is too complicated for what I am looking for.
<geirha> That's what nautilus does too
<ianp5a> when Nautilus does it, it appeas as a folder
<ianp5a> with fstab it appears in Nautilus as a Disk and the apps can see it
<ianp5a> i'm looking for a solution that is easy for everyone similar to Windows 7 where the apps can see the network.
<geirha> The problem is that different desktop environments handle this differently.
<geirha> Hopefully they'll standardize soon
<ianp5a> If there was an easy way to generate the entry in fstab, I think that would solve it for all the applications.
<tiwaritusahr33> can anyone help me i have installed gnome shell on in ubuntu 11.04 and won't be able 2 locate shutdown button i tried different methods mentioned on the internet
<bioterror> hahaa
<bioterror> that's easy
<bioterror> you have your name on the top right corner
<bioterror> right?
<biotormentor> hey
<biotormentor> my shell stopped responding
<biotormentor> who was the gnome shell guy?-)
<Unit193> "tiwaritusahr33"
<biotormentor> did he get help?
<Unit193> From you, but hasn't written more.
<biotormentor> then he better be answering ;)
<biotormentor> hahaha
<rpg32> hi, can somebody help me with getting my webcam working properly?
<rpg32> I have it working with camorama but not cheese
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-04
<blake> good evening. im having an issue on trying to disable my backlight on my sony vaio vpcf236fm. ive been searching everywhere and to no avail.
 * IveBeenBit is away: Walking teh dgo.
<rowen132> hello
<iggy19> hey all
<iggy19> trying to do "cp -r /dirname/*.jpg /dirname2/jpgs" to move all jpgs out of a directory tree, but it says: no such file or directory - any ideas?
<inzaneGOD> hi
<iggy19> rather - copy them, not move.
<iggy19> anzaneGOD: howdy
<inzaneGOD> how to chache specific website in squid 3.0? , help me guys, please
<iggy19> erk *inzaneGOD: ^^
<inzaneGOD> hi iggy..
<inzaneGOD> ? :-*
<inzaneGOD> ...*...
<inzaneGOD> how to chache specific website in squid 3.0? , help me guys, please
<iggy19> I'm sure I am just being wicked stoopid, but cp -r seems to not be recursing.
<iggy19> "cp -r /dirone/*jpg /dirtwo/" fails with file not found.
<iggy19> if something matching *jpg is in /dirone/ it will be copied, but if the *jpg pattern is only found in /dirone/subdirectory/ it will fail with the above mentioned error
<iggy19> TIA for any insight
<tsimpson> that's exactly what you told it, /dirone/*jpg is interpreted by the shell and expands to multiple arguments to cp
<iggy19> so, any tips on how to copy files matching a wildcard recursively out of a whole directory tree?
<iggy19> tsimpson: thanks for the reply!
<tsimpson> if you want to recursively find all *.jpg files and copy to somewhere else, you can do: find /dirone -type f -name '*.jpg' -exec cp '{}' /dirtwo/ +
<tsimpson> -type f means only files
<tsimpson> the command after -exec is run replacing '{}' with all the files that match, and the + says to replace '{}' with all the file names rather than running the command once per file
<iggy19> and find is always recursive?  I'll look at the manpage.  Not familiar with -exec either.  Seems like this would be a commonly desired command - surprised it is not more straightforward - also, google was not my friend on this one
<tsimpson> find is always recursive unless you say "-maxdepth 1"
<iggy19> tsimpson: thank you very much. have been banging my head for almost an hour and feeling very stoopid
<tsimpson> once you find find, you'll find you use it often :)
<iggy19> using the "+" option is faster, because it is not calling cp 10,000 times?
<tsimpson> yeah
<iggy19> kewl
<tsimpson> but obviously you need a command that can take many arguments, cp is fine though
<iggy19> I just tried it, and it says I am missing an argument to -exec
<iggy19> I did modify your commandline to include "-exec cp -i '{}' /dir_two/
<tsimpson> hmm
<iggy19> have been messing with it, and is consistently telling me "find: missing argument to `-exec'"
<tsimpson> iggy19: seems fine wants {} to be at the end, "-exec cp -i -t /dir_two/ '{}' +" should work
<iggy19> hmmm wil try
<iggy19> man page says -exec COMMAND {} +
<tsimpson> yeah
 * IveBeenBit is back (gone 02:19:42)
<geirha> iggy19: since version 4, bash also has recursive globs if you enable them.   shopt -s globstar; cp /dirone/**/*.jpg /dirtwo  # however you risk overriding the max-args limit
<iggy19> geirha: a chunk of that went over my head, but I really appreciate your willingness to help!
<iggy19> I think I might be hitting max-args in another situation right now
<iggy19> mv /dir-one/* /dir-two/ results in "Argument list too long"
<iggy19> using my new friend "find" to send those files to mv in chunks by using find -name '*'
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/095 shows some ways to work around that
<geirha> -name '*' is pointless. Might as well remove it. You're saying "Out of all files, pick all files"
<iggy19> yes
<iggy19> using it only to send batches to mv to prevent exceeding max args
<iggy19> seems to be working
<geirha> find /dir-one/ ! -name dir-one -prune -exec sh -c 'mv "$@" /dir-two/' _ {} +
<iggy19> sorry, over my head at this moment.  KISS applies for me right now, over elegance.  Sorting a lot of files I stoopidly deleted for a friend after recovering them from an ailing hard drive.  Doh!
<iggy19> Can't spend an hour researching best way to do each step
<geirha> the -prune there avoids recursing. It's a bit magical.
<geirha> Hm. You didn't go the ddrescue route I take it
<iggy19> "find /dir-one/ -type f -name '*' -print -exec mv -v -t /dir-two/ '{}' \;" is actually working, and was the first thing I thought of to try, so I'm running with it
<geirha> you risk losing files with that
<iggy19> I used photorec to recover the deleted files - it was an ntfs partition on an external drive
<iggy19> please explain risk of file loss
<geirha> if there's /dir-one/foo/bla.txt and /dir-one/bar/bla.txt  they'll both be moved to /dir-two/bla.txt; one overwriting the other
<geirha> you can add -n (portable) or --backup=numbered (GNUism) to avoid it.
<iggy19> I think photorec has named all recovered files uniquely.  If not, I've already clobbered them anyway.  That was a concern I investigated and hope I reached positive resolution on hours earlier in this process
<geirha> yes, that's probably right
<iggy19> --backup=numbered increments the filename for duplicates as it copies them?
<iggy19> I saw that in some of the man pages, but didn't take the time to understand it
<geirha> yes, you get bla.txt.~1~ bla.txt.~2~ etc
<iggy19> ^^ not so great to give them back to an unsavvy windows user who expects .extensions to rule the world
<geirha> Well, you'd just look for them afterwards, and rename them manually
<iggy19> ^^ FUN!
<geirha> Typically, there won't be that many, if any at all. Few enough to handle manually quick enough.
<iggy19> I searched the original tree of recovered files for, say, *.gif and compared that count to the count of files copied by my initial "find ... -exec cp ..." command and they matched, so I figured I hadn't clobbered much if any
<iggy19> I am trying to plan my operations to miminize both manual work and using commands I don't already grok, as much as possible
<DejaVu> Hello. I'm using 12.04. Missing minimize/maximize/close buttons. Did compiz-decorator --replace to fix but after closing the terminal buttons disappeared again. Any help? Thanks
<geirha> DejaVu: That's because the terminal killed your compiz-decorator --replace when you killed it
<DejaVu> geirha and how do fix that?
<geirha> DejaVu: run it via Alt+F2, or in the terminal, run it in the background by putting & after it, then run disown to disown it.
<DejaVu> geirha: compiz-decorator --replace & disown
<DejaVu> like this?
<geirha> yes
<geirha> Now, when you close the terminal with the X-button, it will send SIGHUP to the shell (bash). bash in turn will send SIGHUP to all its children, but not compiz-decorator, since the shell disowned it.
<geirha> another way is to simply exit the shell instead of closing the terminal. bash disowns its background jobs on exit; leaving them running.
<DejaVu> geirha: it didn't do any good
<geirha> Well, that was a shell/terminal lesson. As for compiz-decorator crashing in the first place, that's a tougher one.
<geirha> Have you modified any compiz settings?
<DejaVu> nope, it happened after update
<geirha> Did you log out or reboot after the update?
<DejaVu> reboot
<geirha> Hm. Sounds like the updates might have introduced or triggered a bug then
<DejaVu> thanks for your time anyways
<donalcorr> hi, can anyone assist with an installtion of ubuntu on a samsung chromebook serirs 5
<donalcorr> hi, has anyone experience of installing ubuntu on a samsung chromebook
<LibertyOrDeath> Heyyy
<LibertyOrDeath> Is anyone here?
<Unit193> 10 seconds?
<histo> no
<histo> oh he left in 10 seconds lol
<histo> Why is this channel here btw?
<histo> Isn't #ubuntu sufficient?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-05
<duanedesign> o/
<Sky_Pod> Hey, I really need some layman's terms help. I tried installing Ubuntu alongside windows and it wound up screwing with my boot sequence. My monitor will not turn on until it defaults booting to Windows. I also can't access my BIOS now
<retaebnamow> gentlemen.
<retaebnamow> can you guys helped me
<retaebnamow> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop because I want to be a hacker, and all of my work has gone! word and office dissapeared as well as the start button, and I can't find where everything is
<retaebnamow> ???
<retaebnamow> my friends said if I install Ubuntu I could hack websites but I just lost everything and now I'm gonna get kicked out of school
<retaebnamow> poles help
 * smartboyhw is starting to think this is a spam
<Eyespaj> im sorry, i dont know anything sbout hacking
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, 1. You should not hack website
<retaebnamow> please
<retaebnamow> sorry I'm on my phone because Ubuntu doesn't work
<retaebnamow> but I need to do it for a school project
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, by "word and office" you mean "LibreOffice Writer and Libreoffice"?
<retaebnamow> no I paid like $100 for office and now it's all gone
<Eyespaj> think he actually means microsoft :-/
<retaebnamow> yes my start menu is gone which had it in and when I put the disk in it doesn't even work
<retaebnamow> and all my work for school is gone too
<Eyespaj> did you even do any research if your own before installing?
<retaebnamow> PLEASE help!
<Eyespaj> calm down sir.
<retaebnamow> you don't know anything
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, now now please calm down
<retaebnamow> smartboyhw k owns more than you
<retaebnamow> sorry smart I'm need to hand the work in I lost in a week
<retaebnamow> how do I fix it where is the start button
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, are you seriously asking about Windows? Since there is NO start button in Ubuntu (or any of it's official distros)
<retaebnamow> OK but I have windows and I tried to put Ubuntu on to hack and now everything I had before is gonee
<retaebnamow> like everything my desktop and files and start
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, which method you used to install Ubuntu? Using ISOs or Wubi?
<retaebnamow> Ubuntu has broken my windows and now I'm fucked!
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, now no foul language
<retaebnamow> I so I think my friend gave me a disk and I just did what it said where it said install
<smartboyhw> answer my question first
<retaebnamow> I think it was an ISO like when you torrent a game and put the ISO on a disk
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, oh gods...... When you are installing does it have an option that says "Install Ubuntu 12.** against Windows 7/8?"
<retaebnamow> I don't know I remember pressing something about installing ubuntu
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, you clicked on a clean install. That means everything of Windows is wiped off and that Ubuntu has completely overwritten it....
<Eyespaj> sounds like you probably erased windows
<smartboyhw> Sorry can't help you then
 * smartboyhw prepares for some more foul languages
<retaebnamow> what the fuck? you pathetic fucking nigger bitch! I'm gonna get kicked out of school because your shitty disk broke my fucking computer
<Eyespaj> erm...
<smartboyhw> Eyespaj, is retaebnamow's "friend" mean you?
<smartboyhw> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, DarkwingDuck, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<retaebnamow> why would you let people dinstall this virus!
<retaebnamow> Ubuntu is a virus you destroyed my computer and my work
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, 1. Ubuntu is NOT a virus and 2. If you want to keep Windows you should choose to install it alongside instead of a clean install
<retaebnamow> I fucking hate you stupid bitches my windows is fucked
<smartboyhw> .......
<retaebnamow> why would you give people a virus to put on disk
<smartboyhw> retaebnamow, it's NOT a virus
<retaebnamow> I'm gonna be homeless when I fail my SATs
 * smartboyhw thinks this is pathetic
<retaebnamow> it is it deleted everything!
<retaebnamow> you probably stole my debit card details too
<retaebnamow> I'm going to report this to the policd
<retaebnamow> policde
<retaebnamow> police
<smartboyhw> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
<retaebnamow> niggers
<smartboyhw> Thank God he left
<smartboyhw> This would NOT look good on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<tronyx> hmmmm
<tronyx> ping cprofitt
<tronyx> he was trolling smartboyhw
<paultag> tronyx: let me try with you, and i I still have it, I'll mark you as op
<tronyx> (05:15) < retaebnamow> why would you let people dinstall this virus!
<tronyx> (05:15) < retaebnamow> Ubuntu is a virus you destroyed my computer and my work
<paultag> sec
<tronyx> (05:15) < smartboyhw> retaebnamow, 1. Ubuntu is NOT a virus and 2. If you want to keep Windows you should choose to
<tronyx>                       install it alongside instead of a clean install
<paultag> 09:03 [freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<tronyx> (05:16) < retaebnamow> I fucking hate you stupid bitches my windows is fucked
<paultag> yeah, I gave up my rights
<tronyx> (05:16) < smartboyhw> .......
<tronyx> (05:18) *** Quits: retaebnamow [~yaaic@92.40.253.249.threembb.co.uk] (Quit: Yaaic - Yet another Android IRC client - http://www.yaaic.org)
<paultag> tronyx: you don't need to repeat it :)
<smartboyhw> tronyx, don't repost:P
<tronyx> same
<paultag> that's just making it worse :)
<tronyx> ok, i'll ask bodhi
<tronyx> sorry, that was meant for another channel
<paultag> yeah, I dropped my chanop flags when I left a few years ago
<paultag> sorry tronyx
<tronyx> np, i'll get 'em back from bodhi
<paultag> word
<tronyx> thanks doodles
<paultag> np champ
<tronyx> <3
<paultag> love all of you guys, y'all rock
<paultag> ♥
<tronyx> sorry smartboyhw, i was on last night but i apparently lost chan ops so i didn't bother to talk to the guy and i couldn't find any of the other OPers
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, hey
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, hey
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  hi
<coolbhavi> nice work on the merge yesterday
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  how are you ?
<coolbhavi> hey genupulas
<coolbhavi> long time mate
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  so you see my sms?
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, thx
<coolbhavi> m fine
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  yeah very
<coolbhavi> yes
<genupulas> coolbhavi, so what do you say
<coolbhavi> we will take it offline in a pm
<coolbhavi> :)
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  sure, continue with smartboyhw
<genupulas> smartboyhw,  all the best for your nomination
<genupulas> bye
<smartboyhw> genupulas, thx
<smartboyhw> Anyway I won't get itP
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, running in for something?
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, two things:P
<coolbhavi> what are those?
<smartboyhw> One is Ask Ubuntu moderatorship, which is what genupulas is talking about (which I will not get)
<smartboyhw> Second one is Ubuntu membership
<smartboyhw> 20th Feb, 12:00 UTC
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, ping me your wiki page
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/smartboyhw
<coolbhavi> i  have seen a lot of your work on the ubuntu-studio if m not wrong
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, yep
<coolbhavi> and your response in bug triage is very good
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, I exited that business:P
<genupulas> smartboyhw,  Sorry. I am talking about askubuntu
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> you are 14?
<smartboyhw> genupulas, I knew
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, yep
<coolbhavi> thats amazing
<genupulas> smartboyhw, :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<coolbhavi> I thought you were atleast 20 ish
<coolbhavi> :)
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, LOL
<coolbhavi> :) atleast looking at your work
<coolbhavi> brb dinner
<smartboyhw> bye coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> bye smartboyhw I think its already night in HK :)
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, sure
<smartboyhw> 11:10 PM
<coolbhavi> :) + 2.30 from where I stay then
<coolbhavi> good night
<genupulas> coolbhavi,
<coolbhavi> have a good sleep
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  Official Ubuntu Matter
<coolbhavi> genupulas, feel free to pm in any case
<coolbhavi> brb
<genupulas> coolbhavi, In the Lp of Ubuntu whats stand for "Source package differences between 'Raring' and parent series 'Wheezy'" and is there anything normal users like me can do ?
<genupulas> ok
<genupulas> cortman,  Welcome back
<cortman> ty genupulas
<genupulas> cortman,  always welcome
<cortman> lol
<smartboyhw> Hey cortman
 * coolbhavi hugs SergioMeneses :)
<SergioMeneses> hey coolbhavi ! how you been?
<coolbhavi> genupulas, wheezy is the testing bed of debian and Raring is the current devel release of ubuntu
<genupulas> coolbhavi, hmm yeah know
<coolbhavi> and is used for merging packages from there if any
<genupulas> ok
<coolbhavi> hey SergioMeneses i'm fine
<coolbhavi> you?
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, studying right now... but everything ok
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, exams coming up? :P
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, yes
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, oh ok! when does it start?
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, next week
<SergioMeneses> btw coolbhavi, I have not have time enough for learning motu :S
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, anytime buddy you can ping any of us for any doubts
<coolbhavi> all the best for exams btw :)
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, thank you so much! but I think I can do it (motu stuff) for this cycle
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, its great that you are willing to contribute inspite of all lococouncil stuff :)
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, it's not a big deal if I have time enough
<coolbhavi> :)
<happydays> hello All. i'm looking for an Ubuntu equivalent to hide my ass. any ideas, not to complicated if possible. thanks
<happydays> easter egg ?
<holstein> happydays: "hidemyass" is a web service
<holstein> happydays: maybe you are looking for a vpn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Proxy_settings might be a nice resource
<happydays> holstein. thanks
<odiv> hi
<odiv> So I have a directory on my NAS mounted with fstab, but I think the permissions are strange. I need to use root permissions when copying files off of it. Any idea how to mount it so that permissions are wide open? I'm already passing credentials to the NAS itself to mount the directory so everything should read/writeable
<holstein> odiv: i would need more information
<holstein> i know, i would just have user access on the nas
<odiv> What information do you need? On the NAS I have a user account set to have read/write permissions. That user account is being used to mount the directory with cifs.
<odiv> in fstab.
<holstein> what nas?
<odiv> Synology DS411
<holstein> oh... its an appliance?
<holstein> might just have to do whatever the firmware wants you to do
<odiv> cp filename ~/ fails, but sudo cp filename ~/ works fine.
<odiv> So the credentials I've supplied are fine, but for some reason ubuntu which has mounted the NAS directory is restricting it to root.
<holstein> odiv: maybe just chown it locally then
<odiv> does chowning it locally change the dir and all future files? Or is that something I'd have to do whenever I make any changes from other machines?
<odiv> I guess I could just google chown.
<holstein> odiv: for me, i would want to just test that and see, since i dont know how that appliance works
<odiv> gotcha.
<holstein> odiv: it wont be a chown issue...
<odiv> Yeah, I'm not sure it has to do with the appliance, since the only credentials the ubuntu machine is using to access it would be the ones I've provided.
<odiv> I'll try chown first though.
<odiv> but yeah, it sounds like I'd have to do that on an ongoing basis?
<holstein> sounds like?
<holstein> if it were me, i would want to just get the thing working, then id worry with persistence if needed
<odiv> Just from googling chown. I'll shut up until I've read enough to know what I'm talking about.
<holstein> well, just try it, i say
<holstein> you dont know how the appliance mounts or whatever
<holstein> unless you have specified, or are allowed to
<holstein> take ubuntu out of the euqation.. boot with a live CD and test
<odiv> Oh, when I said ubuntu I just meant the machine that ubuntu is on. I don't think it's something the OS is doing wrong or anything, just likely how I have it set up.
<odiv> anyway, I'm off to try this.
<holstein> odiv: well, it could be... im just trying to remove variables
<odiv> okay, so it was using the same permissions as the NAS itself. I used chmod to change everything to the permission I want. Now I just need to find out how to make it so that all files added have the desired permissions.
<holstein> odiv: sounds like progress
<odiv> Yep, thanks!
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-06
<gammakrikit> hi everybody :)
<duanedesign> o/
<r4y> OK, I am having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 where after I install and update I evenually can't login. When I try to login the desktop pops up but then quickly sends me back to the login screen. I've installed 4 times, and now I am afraid to reboot
<r4y> I've done a few things different then last time though
<r4y> I installed and used smartmontools, did sudo apt-get clean, did sudo dpkg --configure -a, and did sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop. smart passed
<r4y> Is there anything else I should do?, Also I noticed that at the login screen that power management said it wasn't finished, and I remember reading to try reinstalling power management
<evilduanedesign> hmm, that is strange
<evilduanedesign> one thing you might consider is upgrading to a newer release. Ubuntu 10.04 reaches its 'End of Life' in April
<evilduanedesign> if you open the update manager you should have an option at the top to upgrade to the newer release
<evilduanedesign> I have never heard of being able to log in and then ou geet loged out
<evilduanedesign> you*
<r4y> I know, I guess I should be trying other Ubuntu versions, I tried Ubuntu 12.04 and didn't like it. I just wanted to be able to setup and backup info. The problem I am having is one of my other hard drives has init but grub doesn't work and I tried using boot-repair but it only fixed init when I coulodn't even mount that hard drive
<r4y> I guess I should use a live cd though
<r4y> And use this drive live a flash drive which I have never done
<evilduanedesign> r4y: only thing i vcan think of is maybe their is not enough disk space for temporary files?
<evilduanedesign> not sure how much free space you have on your HD
<r4y> A lot
<r4y> 266 GBs
<evilduanedesign> thats not it then :)
<r4y> Hmm, is there a text file I should print up related to logging I should paste into pastebin?
<r4y> I meant paste not print
<r4y> Or grub?
<evilduanedesign> you might look at /var/log/syslog
<evilduanedesign> for any clues as o why this is hapenning
<evilduanedesign> their is a log viewer app or you can use the terminal command: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | less
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616041/
<evilduanedesign> r4y: I did find this thread on the forums...sems you were/are not the only one with the issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576472
<r4y> It seems that that thread is of a different problem I think because I login and it logs me out. I mean it's not logging me out right now for no reason, and the only way to login when I can't seem to login is by using the failsafe graphics mode. No 3d graphics installed by the way, there was no extra driver I could install on this system. In fact this motherboard has a built in card and is an...
<r4y> ...Emachines computer
<r4y> Obviously though I don't know what the problem is
<r4y> Perhaps it has something to with my power supply and or I need to reinstall power management
<r4y> I don't remember what the package was suggested somewhere to reinstall, but I just Googled and I see a package with gnome in the name
<r4y> gnome-power-manager
<r4y> OK, well, I might as well see if one of the things I did make this work and if it passes my small test then I will come back and say it passed. If it doesn't pass then I will be trying out other versions of Ubuntu, like the ones Unit193 suggested to try like L, K and X versions
<evilduanedesign> i dont see anything in the log
<r4y> TY for trying to help me.
<evilduanedesign> r4y: the bug might be fixed in a newer ubuntu version
<evilduanedesign> you can upgrade to 10.10, and then 12.04 which is the new LTS
<r4y> Perhaps I should try Ubuntu 10.10 then. OK, TY for the suggestion
<r4y> You beat me to hitting typing and hitting enter
<evilduanedesign> You should be able to upgrade through the update manaer so you do not have to do a reinstall
<evilduanedesign> ]:)
<r4y> I prefer doing clean installs
<r4y> It's great that Ubuntu can be installed from USB
<r4y> In fact I think it installs faster with USB then CD for me
<evilduanedesign> keep in ming the newer versions of ubuntu do not fit on a cd so you will need  a dvd or usb flash drive
<evilduanedesign> ok you have done a usb install, good.
<r4y> OK, I might have a DVD disc lying around, and my writer is a dvd writer
<evilduanedesign> I did my first one the other day. Because I had been doing upgrades for years and wanted a clean install
<r4y> I was trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from CD the first couple of times
<evilduanedesign> a seperate /home partition is udeful
<evilduanedesign> usefull*
<evilduanedesign> so when you do have to do a new install your personal files are saved
<r4y> Well, I should try this.I also reinstalled gnome-power-manager
<r4y> Couldn't I use this hard drive like a flash drive?
<r4y> I mean empty otherwise
<r4y> No OS
<evilduanedesign> to do an install/
<evilduanedesign> ?
<r4y> No, to use for backing up with no OS
<evilduanedesign> sory dark here, I need a lighted keyboard :) lots of typos
<r4y> I mess up when typing all the time
<evilduanedesign> yeah, i think so. Just format it ext4 or...
<evilduanedesign> oh my brain is failing me. Another format you can use for cross platform
<r4y> I can format using disk utility but I remember getting confused about which format tab to click
<r4y> Format volume or format drive and yes do so unmounted from a live cd of coarse
<r4y> I think it must be volume
<evilduanedesign> you could create one large EXT4 partition if you are only intending to use this with Linux. Remember, Windows will not recognise EXT* partitions. If you are intending to share between the two, use NTFS.
<evilduanedesign> from forumm post
<evilduanedesign> why it reads weird :)
<r4y> Right, I think I will be just using Linux
<evilduanedesign> cool
<r4y> O, so use the other option then?
<evilduanedesign> I would use ext4
<r4y> don't format volume, format the drive
<evilduanedesign> if you are going to use the while HD do the drive
<evilduanedesign> if you want to save some space for an os do a partition and format the volume
<r4y> O
<evilduanedesign> you could put a smal linux distro on it like Damn small Linux
<evilduanedesign> those are fun to play with
<r4y> LOL, great name
<evilduanedesign> I have tiny core linux on my machine
<r4y> Well, I am going to see what happens. I will come back on the usb if it doesn't pass to say if so
<evilduanedesign> they are neat. Amazing what they can do with such a small install
<r4y> TY so much for teaching me, you are all great
<evilduanedesign> tiny core even has a litttle launcher a tthe bottom http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Tiny-Core-Linux-1-3-Has-Better-Support-for-Flash-Drives-2.jpg
<evilduanedesign> sorry to get off topic :)
<r4y> No, that's neat
<evilduanedesign> I think it is 12MB install
<r4y> Wow, crazy
<evilduanedesign> it is. They are fun
<r4y> My install is 2.6 GBs
<r4y> And that's without the packages I might want
<evilduanedesign> yeah mine has reached 5 or 6 GB
<evilduanedesign> but I have a ton of apps I probably do not need. I have a disease called install anything that sounds remotely neat
<evilduanedesign> i wish you the best of luck friend
<r4y> I feel the same way, like for instance I like to use Banshee instead of Rhythmbox and I prefer Deluge over trasmission
<evilduanedesign> i have MOC installed. It is a terminal based music player
<r4y> However what I found great about rhythmbox was using it to see what the bitrate was for many many audio files at one time
 * evilduanedesign nods
<evilduanedesign> i like amarok
<r4y> I haven't tried it
<r4y> I will be back
<evilduanedesign> a lot of people used to stay away from it because it was a KDE (QT) app
<evilduanedesign> but ubuntu has al those QT apps installed now
<evilduanedesign> o/
<r4y> kpackage manager
<r4y> I remember using kpackage manager to fix ZSNES
<evilduanedesign> is that of cool
<r4y> Yep sure is that cool
<evilduanedesign> i should install that on my machine. i have an NES emulator on my phone
<r4y> I did a lot of emulator testing for video games
<r4y> I mean for
<evilduanedesign> interesting
<r4y> finding the emulators I liked
<r4y> I am not a dev of coarse
<evilduanedesign> i had a blast playing the original  legend of zelda again
<r4y> O, there is a hacked version that is insane
<evilduanedesign> really, sounds neat
<r4y> Legend Of Zelda Parallel Worlds
<evilduanedesign> i will look for it
<r4y> Yam wow was that crazy, it has a glitch related to falling into holes
<r4y> I meant ya
<r4y> Alright, TY I will be back
<evilduanedesign> you can always join #ubuntu-beginners-team. That is where the beginners team hangs out. It is an open team full of lots of cool people FYI
<evilduanedesign> ok, ill get back to my java homework :\
<r4y> I am not sure that I am worthy
<r4y> Life right now however is too much for me though as well
<evilduanedesign> right
<evilduanedesign> real life first, ubuntu 2nd
<evilduanedesign> :)
<r4y> My lower back was giving me trouble but I think I found a way to fix it
<evilduanedesign> ugh back trouble is no fun
<r4y> I also have gone to the chiropractor
<evilduanedesign> hope it gets better for you
<r4y> But my dad had seen a chiropractor who suggested puting a nerf ball under the lower back
<evilduanedesign> i have a co worker that has one of those super expensive ikea chairs
<r4y> it helps, and heat is great, but healing is very important because of tense muscles. I think I am over it though
<r4y> lumbar support
<r4y> spelling
<r4y> I think I can finally fight life again
<evilduanedesign> sorry Aeron
<evilduanedesign> Aeron office chair
<evilduanedesign> like close to $1000
<r4y> No, I actually wasn't sure of my spelling with lumbar
<evilduanedesign> whenever he takes days of I use it, it is really really nice
<r4y> Neat
<evilduanedesign> it does make a difference
<r4y> It was my own fault for hurting my back when trying to get into shape
<evilduanedesign> i had a problem from slouching. My ribs were actually bruising my organs/insides
<r4y> Oo, ouch
<evilduanedesign> I hurt my shoulder once working out
<r4y> When I went to the chiropractor once he said that one of my ribs was barely hold on and that the muscle was holding it
<evilduanedesign> ironic when you hurt yourself trying to get in shape :)
<evilduanedesign> i guess i shouldnt :) it is not funny
<evilduanedesign> issues like your back can really affect your life
<r4y> YA, I know what you mean. I was in a pool with kids playing nerf football. The kind of nerf ball that soaks up water and they were pulling on my left shoulder and I was pulling the ball upward. Never again, LOL
<evilduanedesign> ouch
<evilduanedesign> my dad dislocated hii shoulder trying to do a 'canopener' off the diving board at 50 years old.
<r4y> Yoga can help but it doesn't fix it per say
<evilduanedesign> i have never tried yoga but always wanted to
<r4y> I learned a bunch of ground yoga, but only what felt great from a book
<evilduanedesign> I looked at several books but could not decide on one
<r4y> I wasn't using the internet then. I suggest tryin youtube
<evilduanedesign> oh, god idea
<evilduanedesign> good*
<r4y> There is a difference between the upward dog and the cobra
<r4y> I don't do the cobra
<r4y> but because I am not sure about it yet
<evilduanedesign> i was about to say, did you find that out the hard way
<r4y> No
<evilduanedesign> ah
<r4y> I just didn't know
<r4y> I always have just the upward dog and didn'
<r4y> put it together until recently
<evilduanedesign> i think the you tube suggestion is a good one. Where i live not many oga options. kinda of a conservative southern town
<r4y> Make sure to check out different videos on the same poses first. Also I think it helps to make a folder and gather pictures to remember poses
<evilduanedesign> plus you tube is cheaper then going to a yoga studio :)
<r4y> lol, ya
 * evilduanedesign nods
<evilduanedesign> thats a good idea
<r4y> ha ha it's 420 here
<r4y> I don't smoke just saying
<evilduanedesign> :)
<r4y> 3x4x5x7=420
<evilduanedesign> when i was in high school i had a bumper sticker on my locker that said 'its 4:19 you got a minute"
<evilduanedesign> but that was then
<r4y> lol
<r4y> O, how the times change
<r4y> Well, you know what I mean
<evilduanedesign> yeah
<r4y> I guess I should try this, I will be back
<evilduanedesign> ok
<evilduanedesign> o/
<r4y> o/
<r4y> Sorry, I got side tracked. It seems that one of the things I did must have worked, but I should try restarting a few more time to be on the safe side
<r4y> There were at least 5 things I did
<r4y> My test was to restart and login, then try shutting down and logging in, and both passed
<r4y> I am going to make sure again
<r4y> Yes, it's still working
<r4y> I tried restarting twice always logging of coarse, then shutting down twice always logging in
<r4y> It's works, now I can start backing up
<r4y> I should make a text file of this
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616497/
<r4y> Alright, I am out, TY for the help
<r4y> I guess I could try narrowing down which one really solves the problem
<r4y> I want to put this text file on my flash drive and I tried to mark it so it is not an exuctable. It has Ubuntu 10.04 for installing on it. Should there be a problem?
<r4y> It keeps marking it as an executable file. Perhaps I should make a folder to make it not work?, or maybe there is no need to worry
<r4y> I guess it isn't a problem.
<escott> r4y. fat doesnt have permissions
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, hey
<smartboyhw> Hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> pm?
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, sure
<Nick07> hello, i need to start and login ubuntu without monitor
<iggy19_> Hey all.  I really appreciate all the help I get in this chan.  Thanks so much!
<iggy19_> I have a /home/user directory with 1.9G total, df shows all but 49M used, and I can't figure out what is taking up all the space.  Searching for files over 1024K shows nothing, and only nine files in the whole tree over 512K, and most directories with few files in them.  Any thoughts on what I am missing?
<Unit193> You can use the 'du' command, or even easier, ncdu to find out what's taking up the space.  Hopefully correct permissions are set, thus not "hiding" something in a subdir.
<geirha> du -mx --maxdepth=1 /home/user | sort -n
<geirha> maybe with -a as well
<geirha> err, and without the typo.  du -amx --max-depth=1 /home/user | sort -n
<iggy19_> reading man for ncdu now.  looks great.  thanks
<iggy19_> 961MB in .thumbnails
<iggy19_> seems that one can set a max size for .thumbnails in the configuration editor.  Yet, the setting was 512(MB?), so is clearly not working in my case.  Thoughts?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-07
<etienne> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.10 and i need to install some package found on this website : http://deve.loping.net/projects/ignoflash/downloads/
<etienne> can't seem to find a way to do it...
<etienne> Can somebody help me please
<etienne> I download the package from the 2nd link... Then I get a .tgz archive, which I extract....
<etienne> Then I don't know what to do next.....
<bookpage> If a process has a user max stack size set, does it immediately get allocated the total amount of memory for its stack?
<bookpage> i.e. if it had 10MB max stack size, then created 3 children, would they all have 10MB stacks too, and it would use 40MB of memory?
<etienne> @bookpage I'm waiting for an answer for 10 minutes... Doesn't seem to have activity here at all...
<etienne> maybe you can help me!
<etienne> Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.10 and i need to install some package found on this website : http://deve.loping.net/projects/ignoflash/downloads/
<etienne> <etienne> can't seem to find a way to do it...
<etienne> <etienne> Can somebody help me please
<etienne> <etienne> I download the package from the 2nd link... Then I get a .tgz archive, which I extract....
<etienne> <etienne> Then I don't know what to do next.....
<etienne> REPOST...PLEASE HELP!    Hi, I use Ubuntu 12.10 and i need to install some package found on this website : http://deve.loping.net/projects/ignoflash/downloads/
<etienne> can't seem to find a way to do it...
<etienne> Can somebody help me please
<etienne> <etienne> I download the package from the 2nd link... Then I get a .tgz archive, which I extract....
<etienne>  Then I don't know what to do next.....
<etienne> So is there another channel or way to get help?
<Unit193> etienne: It's generally not recommended to isntall stuff outside of the repo, but you can try #ubuntu
<etienne> Thanks!
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to fix a .ICEauthority file
<albert_> I have an arch question but the arch room isn't working for me
<albert_> and they just hate on me for being a nube when I ask questions anyway, so maybe here is better, if someone knows Arch
<Unit193> Arch isn't supported here, no.
<raub> Phryq: is it arch-specific or Linux in general?
<Phryq> I don't know. I edited visudo the other day, and it broke my ability to run sudo
<Phryq> or to 'su'
<raub> That could be bad
<Phryq> well, not exactly, only seems my ability to run the pacage manager as su - root is broken.
<raub> But su should not be affected by sudo IMHO
<Phryq> if I could edit visudo in the gui, then I think I can fix it
<raub> Do it command line
<Phryq> but being ultra nube, I only know how to type 'visudo' into a terminal, and don't really know how to edit it after doing that
<raub> visudo is either running pico/nao or vi
<raub> er nano
<Phryq> (which is why I plan to switch to lubuntu after I fix this problem. I don't have time to learn Arch anymore).
<Phryq> can I find visudo in a directory? like in Dolphin?
<raub> the file visudo edit is called sudoers
<raub> As in /etc/sudoers in both ubuntu and centos
<Phryq> thanks
<raub> But, root should not be affected by it AFAIK
<Unit193> export EDITOR=nano   then do it, otherwise I'd recommend you looking at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sudo or maybe try ##linux ?
<Phryq> I got into the Arch channel, but as usual they simply call me stupid for not knowing how to work linux. Don't know why Arch users are like that.
<raub> Arch community expects people to know Linux well before using it
<raub> Ubuntu likes to say it is Linux for the people
<raub> so its community is more positive towards beginners
<Phryq> ah. Ya, I think I should've started with Ubuntu in order to learn without being hated on. I think that Lubuntu is also relatively fast
<raub> Also, ubuntu tends to work on whatever intel/amd-based box you are running out of the box
<raub> Case in point: a girl I know has a X61 laptop. She spent like months trying to get it running properly on Windows 7 (tablet pressure stuff). Pen worked right from the get goin on ubuntu
<Phryq> 12.10 is the newest, right?
<raub> AFAIK, yeah
<Phryq> ok, so I can't open sudoers without being root
<raub> You will get it installed and up and running much faster than arch
<Phryq> but when I open it in terminal I get errors
<raub> That is to be expected. You need to be able to do su - and know the root pw
<Phryq> well my arch is installed and running mostly, but I want to be able to run virtual machines, and instal some other things, and many things are a huge pain to do
<raub> FYI, even on ubuntu you need to be nice to the sudoers file
<Phryq> ya, I thought I was being careful but appreantly not. . .
<Phryq> haha
<raub> Happens with everyone
<Phryq> ok, so from terminal, if I want to run sudoers file, I can't simply CD to the directory and type 'sudoers' right?
<Phryq> I have to open a program? I tried opening Kwrite, but it gives me an error
<raub> FYI, if you want to run virtual machines I would probably pick kvm(libvirt+qemu) or virtualbox. There is agood info on setting them up int he ubuntu wiki
<raub> sudoers is a file. You would need an editor to look into it, like vi, nano, or whatever.
<raub> But, if you do not have permissions you can't open it
<Phryq> ok. I tried both KVM and virtualbox in Arch; each had different problems. I was about to instal VMware but gave up as I had to compile it from the AUR
<Phryq> actually, I can open it using visudo, so maybe I should simply use that route
<raub> I have run both in ubuntu; it is too easy to set them up
<Phryq> but I can't make a '#' sign in visudo
<Phryq> awesome
<Phryq> which is faster? KVM?
<raub> In the virtualbox site there are specific docs just to make it work in ubuntu
<raub> Hmmm, probably. But in real life I think virtualbox is more convenient
<raub> Specially if you want to create a vm and send to a friend running something else (windows, osx etc)
<raub> Phryq: I do not know what editor arch is using for visudo. Maybe vi?
<Phryq> I think
<Phryq> it's an editor inside the terminal
<raub> I know very little of arch; I use ubuntu at work and for my personal laptop. And centos for my home server.
<holstein> Phryq: there is a root recovery terminal in the recovery kernel at boot
<raub> holstein: I do think he would be happier running ubuntu as the host OS and then playing with arch in a vm.
<holstein> happy is a matter of opinion
<holstein> the tools are pretty much the same.. i would go with which one fits needs best
<Phryq> I just want to fix my sudoers file, so I can instal unetbootin, so I can put ubuntu onto a flash drive, rawr!
<Phryq> maybe there's an easier way to run unetbootin
<holstein> Phryq: you can use the root recovery console
<Phryq> how do I do that?
<holstein> Phryq: you choose the recovery kernel i mentioned.. at boot..
<Phryq> Ah, my computer doesn't boot like that
<holstein> Phryq: you boot the recovery kernel instead of the normal kernel.. choose "root shell" or whatever it is
<Phryq> I start with a terminal, log into root
<Phryq> then I run lxdm
<raub> If oyu log into root,
<holstein> Phryq: you have grub and ubuntu.. so you have a recovery kernel
<holstein> Phryq: this is pre-x... pre login
<Phryq> I'm running arch, not ubuntu
<raub> But, if he can login as root, he can edit the file
<raub> pre-x
<holstein> Phryq: im sure there is something similar.. a recovery console.. you can always edit what you broke from a live CD as well
<holstein> KVM and virtualbox are really quite different
<holstein> KVM is a bare metal hypervisor.. virtualbox is for virtualizing a "machine"
<holstein> again, one might fit your needs better than the other.. or be faster for some certain tasks
<Phryq> I could edit sudoers with kwrite, right??
<holstein> Phryq: you edit a text file with a text editor
<Phryq> I need it for 2 things. 1 to run a music notation program, which requires lots of audio/midi
<holstein> Phryq: kwrite is one of those.. so is nano.. gedit..
<holstein> Phryq: it?
<Phryq> and 2 to run Tails, so that I can look up things from my highly censored country
<holstein> ubuntustudio runs great live.. so does AVLinux
 * holstein is a music professional
<holstein> again, the applications are mostly the same,, if not exactly the same.. really depends on if you need/want arch or ubuntu
<Phryq> Ah. I used to run Ubuntu studio, back in version 9
<Phryq> 9.04
<holstein> 1 music notation program does *not* require lots of audio/midi
<Phryq> I tried all the notation programs. None met my needs. Musescore was closest, but I couldn't make it work
<holstein> heres one that runs in the browser http://www.noteflight.com/login requiring only a browser on the local machine
<holstein> Phryq: you chose not to use it
<holstein> Phryq: again, musescore works great, *if* it meets your needs
<holstein> still, no notation editors require much... most dont even pull in JACK
<holstein> we dont need to debate any of that though... nor what is "better".. you just say what you need, and a volunteer can help you get there
<Phryq> ya, I don't think I need a lot of what studio offers atm. I don't need a real time kernel
<Phryq> though having jack etc. settup is convinient
<Phryq> but I've already downloaded Lubuntu, and my connection is too slow to download another right now
<holstein> Phryq: i dont think you need it either
<holstein> Phryq: i dont agree that the music notation editor requires a lot of audio/midi
<holstein> Phryq: what im saying is, *if* it does, or you think it does, you can always use a live CD
<holstein> thus, taking advantage of the ubuntustudio ecosystem while maintaining the above stance "i dont need a lot of what studio offers"
<holstein> you wont have anything installed locally
<holstein> Phryq: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot_Debugging#Repairing_with_Arch_live-cd
<Phryq> I use Sibelius as my notation on windows. When I use it, there is a ridiculous amount of overhead.
<Phryq> I go poweruser to the extreme with that program
<holstein> Phryq: as far as i know, its windows only
<holstein> Phryq: there is nothing about linux/ubuntu that is preventing sibelius from being written for linux
<holstein> sibelius is "self contained" though, and doesnt "require" any more midi/audio applications
<Phryq> ya, I wish Sibelius were written for liiinux
<Phryq> appearently version 5 works ok through Wine, but not 7
<Phryq> 5 would be ok if it were 64 bit
<holstein> i find it easier when folks dont use any software, rather than coming to linux with a work flow they are used to
<holstein> i *know* musescore can do what you want.. but you are used to sibelius
<holstein> and thats fine, but if you had no experience with sibelius, you would just use musescore, and figure it out
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1124
<Phryq> can musescore use vsts?
<holstein> Phryq: the creator of *any* of those vst's you are asking about can make them compatible/useable in linux/ubuntu
<holstein> Phryq: musescore can connect with anything JACK can... which is most all native applications
<holstein> i assume you are trying to route musecore to instruments
<holstein> KXstudio has done lots of work to get windows vst support in a nice ubuntu based distro
<holstein> i personally dont bother with windows software in linux
<holstein> you can always export the project and import the midi data into windows
<holstein> Phryq: the short answer is.. musescore can use any vst's it is allowed to use
<Phryq> ok
<Phryq> I know reaper in linux  through wine can use many windows vsts
<Phryq> I wonder if musescore could do the same
<holstein> Phryq: again.. any vst's its allowed to use
<holstein> you also dont have to "wonder".. you can fire up a live CD and know
<holstein> i personally dont bother
<holstein> you can also ask in #kxstudio
<holstein> i think those guys know what from the windows vst's can work
<holstein> i know 32bit is easier, if not manditory
<Atlantic777> Hi guys! It seems that the link "join now" ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam ) on this page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam ) doesn't work.
<Atlantic777> I'm logged in on launchpad and I keep getting this message: Invalid OpenID transaction
<Atlantic777> Is it only me or the link is wrong/broken somehow?
<holstein> Atlantic777: "join us" ?
<Atlantic777> holstein: sorry, I pasted the wrong link https://login.launchpad.net/pWfXlTTFK1CH4DRb/+decide
<Atlantic777> it's actually "join now"
<Atlantic777> in getting started section
<holstein> Atlantic777: ok.. i see the error. where is the link?
<Unit193> Launchpad can be known to be cranky, but I'd try either another browser, or clearing the cache/cookies.
<Atlantic777> holstein: in the getting started section of the Beginners Team main wiki page.
<holstein> Unit193: are you looking at it?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam#Getting_Started
<holstein> i dont want to lock anyone out...
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-beginners I think he's talking about the join button there?
<holstein> Atlantic777: that should do it... thanks for the heads up!
<Atlantic777> Oook. Thanks. :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-08
<Atlantic777> I will wait for few days to decide which team I should join, what path to take and stuff. :)
<holstein> and thanks to Unit193 for finding me the proper link
<Unit193> No problem.
<Gillfish> I am a newbie when it comes to Ubuntu and would like to contribute to the open source community.  Any suggestions were to start?
<r4y> Arg, I am still having troubles with Ubuntu 10.04 and logging in. My tests with the first hard drive seemed to work but then I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and updated and can't login normally. I have to use failsafe
<r4y> I think perhaps it's the graphics on this motherboard but I don't know. It doesn't have a graphics card that I put it, the graphics card is built in or something
<r4y> I came to ask how to install packages onto a hard drive that has Ubuntu installed onto it with a live usb stick with Ubuntu on it?
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> The window switcher is bigger
<r4y> in gnome 2
<q__> hey
<q__> just installed ubuntu
<Phryq> trying to run virtualbox, and I get an error when I run a virtual machine
<Phryq> rawr need help but so alone
<moritzD> hello everybody
<moritzD> I have a short question: Where can I find some logs about incomming network conectionatempts (sorry for my english, I don´t use it in first place)
<moritzD> I´m using a Ubuntu 10.04 and want to check the domain of someone who tried to remote conect to my desktop
<geirha> That's upto each service to log
<geirha> In that case it's vino. Whether it logs, or where it logs, I'm not sure.
<moritzD> okay, thanks, I start searchin
<moritzD> It seems that vino doesn´t have logfiles and that I should write a schellscript to get some. But, thanks again for the quick response.
<evilduanedesign> maybe /var/log/syslog ?
<evilduanedesign> moritzD: something like tcpdump/wireshark might help you
<moritzD> okay, I will look it up
<moritzD> but I have to install it first, or is it installed by default with 10.04?
<moritzD> and I found nothing in /var/log/syslog using grep networkmanager (I found this befor) or with grep vino.
<Phryq> anyone here?
<holstein> Phryq: yes..
<Phryq> I'm having a problem trying to run a VM in virtualbox
<Phryq> it's a fresh Ubuntu 12.10 install, and I can't find the answer on google (only old threads with answers that don't work)
<Phryq> here is the error I get when I try to run a VM http://pastie.org/6096921
<holstein> Phryq: cool... just elaborate as to your issue
<holstein> what is the host, guest
<holstein> 32, 64bit?
<Phryq> 64 bit
<holstein> host or guest?
<Phryq> I'm not sure.
<Phryq> I'm not a root user
<holstein> Phryq: you should install the DKMS package first
<Phryq> my computer only has one user account, which I'm using
<Phryq> I have though
<holstein> Phryq: thats from the error message
<holstein> you'll want root access
<Phryq> I mean, in the software centre DKMS seems to be installed
<holstein> if you dont have it, you'll probably just want to give up, or run it live
<holstein> Phryq: seems?.. its reported not installed.. and if you dont have root aceess, i dont see how you could have installed it
<holstein> just confirm if it is or not, and we'll go from there
<holstein> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup - is the command listed in the error message, assuming you have it installed
<Phryq> when I search DKMS in the software centre, I get 1 result, and it has the green checkmark beside it
<holstein> Phryq: cool.. then run the command i pasted above, from the error message as root
<Phryq> I ran that command and I get 'command not found'
<Phryq> I mean it says "no such file or directory"
<holstein> what would i do? just reinstall vbox
<holstein> Phryq: i would purge it and reinstall it, and watch the terminal output that it gets the kernel module installed without error
<Phryq> when I cd to the directory and write "vboxdrv setup" it asks me if I mean "xboxdrv"
<holstein> Phryq: i would reinstall
<Phryq> by purge do you mean uninstal?
<holstein> Phryq: well, by purge, i mean purge.. but you can start with whatever you think will work
<Phryq> how do I purge?
<Phryq> sorry to be such a nube
<holstein> Phryq: i would select it in the package manager you are used to and remove it in whatever way you are used to
<Phryq> ok, so I don't need to 'purge'?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163811 talks it down
<holstein> Phryq: you might need to change to your specific vbox version
<Phryq> ok, should I also uninstal and reinstall DKMS?
<holstein> Phryq: purging is what i would do.. ultimately, i want you to try to reinstall vbox
<Phryq> I've been reading that thread
<Phryq> it's kindof strange, I actually got that exact same error when I ran virtualbox in Arch
<holstein> Phryq: cool.. then remove dkms and try reinstalling
<Phryq> which was the main reason why I switched over, haha
<holstein> Phryq: i would expect that, since its really the same
<holstein> you are using virtualbox both places
<holstein> Phryq: when i had that issue, i just reinstalled the verion from the repos
<Phryq> it installs unbeliebably fast, wow
<Phryq> ok, same error after reinstalling
<holstein> Phryq: talk to me more about the system?
<holstein> Phryq: i literally install ubuntu, and install vbox from the repos, and it works.. what are your specific limitations?
<Phryq> it's an HP probook 4540s
<holstein> Phryq: sure.. but you dont have root access? or something?
<Phryq> that's exactly what I did. My system is a fresh install from today
<holstein> if you dont have root access, you are likely not able to install that kernel module
<Phryq> how do I check whether I have root access?
<holstein> Phryq: you said you are not a root user...
<holstein> Phryq: im asking what that means?
<Phryq> I mean, when I did the install, it asked me for a password, I typed it in, and then it installed
<holstein> Phryq: as your user, in a terminal run "sudo -s" and enter the password
<Phryq> ok, it makes me "root@username"
<holstein> ok
<holstein> apt-get remove dkms
<Phryq> I was trying to just run "su" before like in Arch
<Phryq> done
<holstein> apt-get remove virtualbox *then press the tab key*
<Phryq> "The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<holstein> it should autocomplete the version of vbox
<Phryq>   linux-headers-3.5.0-17"
<Phryq> should I uninstall that package?
<holstein> Phryq: you can.. there is no should
<holstein> its your system.. if you want to remove it, remove it
<holstein> i usually keep an old kernel around
<holstein> so.. the next one? you have vbox removed? correct?
<Phryq> after I apt-get remove virtualbox, do I press enter and then tab?
<Phryq> or just tab?
<Phryq> I pressed tab after typing it and nothing happens
<holstein> no.. tab to autocomplete the vbox version.. then enter
<holstein> Phryq: press it again
<holstein> Phryq: you should be able to just run "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-*"
<holstein> run that... ^^
<holstein> Phryq: ok? its removed?
<Phryq> oh, I had already removed it a second time. I'm reinstalling it so that I can uninstall using your method
<holstein> Phryq: we'll need to start over then
<Phryq> ya, so I apt-get remove dkms
<Phryq> and then apt-get remove virtualbox(tab)
<holstein> ok.. let me know what all is purged
<holstein> apt-get remove virtualbox-*
<Phryq> it says virtualbox-qt
<holstein> apt-get remove virtualbox
<Phryq> done
<holstein> apt-get update
<holstein> ^^ report any error messages at the end of that
<Phryq> I don't see any errors
<holstein> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phryq> here are the last 3 lines "Ign http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/universe Translation-en_US
<Phryq> Fetched 90.1 kB in 25s (3,493 B/s)
<Phryq> Reading package lists... Done
<Phryq> "
<Phryq> which means no errors, right?
<holstein> looks good... now "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Phryq> done
<Phryq> nothing to upgrade I guess
<holstein> ok.. put this in, hit enter just once, and tell me what all is to be installed *before* installing anything
<holstein> apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<holstein> you can copy/paste it here if its just a few lines
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/6097191
<holstein> Phryq: looks good.. do it
<holstein> Phryq: dont close the terminal... there will be helpful error ouput there, if needed
<Phryq> one error in the middle of the output "* No suitable module for running kernel found"
<holstein> Phryq: open a terminal, and type "virtualbox"... does it run?
<Phryq> here is the full output of the last operation in case it's useful, http://pastie.org/6097209
<Phryq> yes, it does
<Phryq> shall I make a VM and see if it runs?
<holstein> Phryq: sure..
<holstein> Phryq: well.. close that one and start it from the menu and test
<Phryq> awesome, it works!
<Phryq> thanks so much
<Phryq> though I realize I was running it as root
<holstein> Phryq: cheers!
<holstein> Phryq: but that was from the menu, correct?
<holstein> just as normal user?
<holstein> !sudo
<ubot2> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubot2> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<holstein> ^^ for your reading
<Phryq> still works as normal user
<holstein> Phryq: enjoy..
<Phryq> I will; you're the best
<Phryq> well, now I'll go to bed, I'll enjoy in the morning
<Phryq> cheers
<odiv> Hi. I want to install the latest version of something for which the package I can get via apt-get is a bit behind. Apparently I can install it with pip, but when I do I need to use sudo or it doesn't work. And when I use sudo then the config files it creates in my home dir are owned by root and the program will only run with sudo, otherwise it says "-bash: /usr/bin/beet: No such file or directory"
<holstein> odiv: pip?
<odiv> Oh, and it's "beets" I'm trying to install, if that's relevant: http://beets.readthedocs.org/en/v1.1.0-beta.1/
<holstein> do you need the newer version?
<odiv> pip is a tool for installing and managing python packages
<holstein> that version is beta
<odiv> Yeah, I might have to make do with the old version, but I have a config file already written for the new version with the settings I want.
<odiv> But yeah, if it comes to it I can probably make do with the old one.
<holstein> well, do you need the new one? if not, the old one is not beta
<odiv> Maybe this is a question better suited for a pip forum.
<odiv> or FAQ
<holstein> i mean, im sure we can sort out how to install the latest.. but if you dont need it, run the stable
<holstein> odiv: i would just not use pip if its not working
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beets/1.0~rc2-1/+build/4215891 assuming it has not odd dependencies
<holstein> or maybe thats the one you have in the repos
<holstein> odiv: you can always sudo -s and use pip and chown back what you need
<holstein> !chown
<ubot2> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<odiv> ubot2: Yeah, thanks. I can take ownership of those directories and files in my home dir. I just figured it was probably indicitive of an improper install that root owned them.
<ubot2> odiv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<odiv> okay then. :)
<odiv> missed the bot trigger :P
<odiv> I think I'll just use the stable and rewrite the config I wrote.
<odiv> Less hassle.
<holstein> maybe in the long run as well, since its beta
<holstein> i mean, unless you really need a feature in the beta
<odiv> Yeah. I just figured while I was at it it would be nice to figure out what I was doing wrong with pip.
<holstein> eh.. its probably working fine.. just gotta sort out permissions afterwards i bet
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-09
<Phryq> hey, in virtualbox is there a way to 'maximize' the window?
<Phryq> so that your virtualization s fullscreen?
<tsimpson> there's a full screen option in the menu
<morgan> hi does anyone know a solution for changing the keyboard layout on the ubuntu terminals(on F1,F2 ...)?
<morgan> is I check on locale, it is already set to german
<dedunu> Didnt get you
<dedunu> can you explain biy
<dedunu> bit
<morgan> I have the wrong keyboard layout on the terminals (not the virtual terminals or x, I fixed that problem by creating a /etc/default/keyboard file)
<morgan> I need the german layout, but for example I type y it is witing z - wrong keyboard layout
<morgan> output from locale command: http://www.xup.in/dl,14721699/79911paste.txt/
<morgan> http://www.xup.in/dl,15535502/88107paste.txt/
<dedunu> i dnno sry
<morgan> this problem bother me since yesterday ... when I installed lubuntu 12.10
<morgan> :(
<dedunu> you can change keyboard alyout from GUI nah
<dedunu> ?
<morgan> lxkeymap does not change the terminal layout, but if it would - all changes from lxkey are reset von the next reboot, the programm has a bug
<dedunu> did you try this on terminal
<dedunu>  dpkg-reconfigure console-setup.
<dedunu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<dedunu> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/155861/how-do-i-change-keyboard-layout-for-just-one-user-on-ubuntu-server
<morgan> I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration "
<morgan> but this changed nothing
<morgan> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup worked :D
<dedunu> hm
<dedunu> what about link?
<morgan> it is changed now, I hope still on the next reboot
<morgan> thanks
<dedunu> welcome frnd
<r4y> Hello I use synaptic package manager to generate a  ldlinux.sys file, but how do I use it for installing the packages from my other hard drive that has Ubuntu?
<r4y> Hmm, I thought this file was for getting the list of installed packages for Ubuntu, but when I Googled it I am getting the idea that I must be wrong or something. O well
<r4y> bye
<tion_> pls join #ubuntu-n00bs
<morgan> hm...pcmanfm does not remember login data if I choose remember forever :/
<BoySScout> anyone playing CS?
<morgan> on ubuntu?
<holstein> counterstrike?
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=871
<morgan> is a linux version available?? maybe wine...
<holstein> morgan: there is nothing in linux/ubuntu preventing counterstrike from being made for it
<holstein> http://store.steampowered.com/css
<geirha> Might be available through steam
<geirha> which has a beta version for Ubuntu now, I believe
<holstein> shows a peguin there
<holstein> morgan: at http://store.steampowered.com/css ,says linux
<holstein> a good price too
<BoySScout> im starting a CS clan over @ irc.quake.net
<BoySScout> you have to pay to play CS?
<BoySScout> how cool is that they should be paying the clients IMHO
<holstein> BoySScout: ?
<holstein> BoySScout: its a product.. if you want it, you do what it needs
<BoySScout> how many ubuntu ***** can you get for starting a clan?
<holstein> BoySScout: if its free, then its free.. if not.. its 5 bucks from steam
<holstein> BoySScout: ?
<holstein> ubuntu stars?
<BoySScout> badges
<BoySScout> im starting my server
<holstein> i dont think cs issues stars for ubuntu.. nor canonnical for cs
<BoySScout> its my clan its my server
<holstein> BoySScout: awesome... enjoy!
<BoySScout> your wellcome
<morgan> I have cs 1.6 anywhere on my steam acc - a long time ago... I have not tested steam for ubuntu
<holstein> i have it running on ubuntu.. steam.. not cs
<BoySScout> have you played Urt?
<holstein> BoySScout: unreal tournament?
<morgan> free games like nexius or openarena are also nice
<holstein> not in steam in ubuntu
<BoySScout> i remember being @ friends and playing cs with out account on steam
<morgan> *nexuiz
<holstein> sure.. you dont need steam.. seems like a nice easy cheap way to get support in linux
<BoySScout> Urt is alot better that CS
<BoySScout> and its free
<BoySScout> besides i dont like steam
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion
<BoySScout> call me peculiar
<holstein> steam is an easy way for some new ubuntu users to game
<holstein> you dont have to "like" it
<BoySScout> its not a mater of likelihood
<BoySScout> Urt is everything CS should have been
<holstein> ?
<holstein> BoySScout: sure.. in your opinion.. and i value and welcome your opinion in the offtopic channel.. otherwise, its just a preference
<BoySScout> is wolfET on steam?
<BoySScout> urt is on steam
<holstein> BoySScout: i would search in http://store.steampowered.com/
<BoySScout> im not abuying costumer
<BoySScout> i dont trust e commerce
<holstein> BoySScout: cool.. you dont have to be to search... if you want to take this to the offtopic channel, maybe someone will look it up for you there
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-10
<sirdotalus> is this the proper channel for tech support?
<sirdotalus> isthis the channel for tech support
<SilverOrange> Hello! can anybody help me with ubuntu server edition?
<SilverOrange> So, my problem is, I installed it and logged in. I installed the desktop GUI, bye doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, after I updated. When I startx, no taskbar\menu of any type shows up. I am pretty new to linux, I just wanted to get a headstart on it before my networking class gets into it.
<SilverOrange> by*
<phillw> SilverOrange: why did you put a desktop system onto a server system?
<SilverOrange> I am not that familiar with server commands, and I just wanted to try something easy (easier than apache etc) and try to start a minecraft server. Do you have a link for guide to using command line in server?
<SilverOrange> I am not comfortable enough with ubuntu to let go of my desktop pacifier ;P
<phillw> SilverOrange: you have to decide.. do you want a server system, or a desktop system.
<phillw> it is possible to have them combined, but it is messy.
<SilverOrange> A server system, most definitly. So, I should uninstall the desktop interface? I am new to linux, how would I run multiple tasks at the same time? Such as, I want to download 2 applications, but when I type sudo apt-get, I have to wait for one to be done before starting another.
<phillw> SilverOrange: there is a very good reason that apt-get is one task at a time... think of if you were crazy enough to download two different kernel versions at the same time. The result would be a completely un-usable system. apt-get locks up so that any additional stuff required is not being over-written by another instance running an apt-get that may need the same extra bits.
<SilverOrange> oh, ok. One more question, the basic command line interface, is there a way to get out of that? Besides installing a desktop? Maybe a window that displays the time, some system information.
<phillw> SilverOrange: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ and download the pdf version of the server guide.
<SilverOrange> Thank you for your time and help!
<phillw> SilverOrange: on a server, you will spend time in the CLI, if that is new to you, then have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SilverOrange> It is pretty new to me. The most I have used it is to do basic stuff on windows such as ipconfig, ping, etc.
<SilverOrange> Looks like I have some resaerching to do, thanks again.
<phillw> SilverOrange: welcome to a whole new world :) Once you have got the basics in your head, you will find it a journey of joy as you learn what makes the computer work :)
<SilverOrange> Thanks. Ha, this is just going to be my error asking place as I set things up, if I find out answer before response I'll say so. But, HOW do I kill wget proccess? I typed in wrong address accidently, and it just keeps retrying.
<SilverOrange> and another one, root\toor doesn't work for me. What is root login? My account I created seems to not have any permissions, I try to start things and it says it must be executed as user SilverOrange, yet I am logged into it.
<SilverOrange> Answered root\toor question... sudo.
<odiv> ash, no worries
<odiv> wrong window
<chorgox> Hello .. Im running ubuntu 12.10 and im having problems with skype + logitech camera + flash
<chorgox> video seems to work on guvcviews but not in skype
<chorgox> also for some reason depends if i start skype first or not video would not play (in like youtube) i unplug the cam and start working lol
